# Disney Emoji Blitz



## Rhie

I just downloaded Disney Emoji Blitz and its so much fun. It's kind of a combination of TsumTsum and a match three game. Its live for Android and iPhone now. Anyone else play?


----------



## Zuzu03

I downloaded it last night and started playing, but I don't get how you start using the emoji in my messages.  I changed my keyboard to the Disney Emoji keyboard, but it doesn't show up anywhere.  Are you on an Android phone?


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Zuzu03 said:


> I downloaded it last night and started playing, but I don't get how you start using the emoji in my messages.  I changed my keyboard to the Disney Emoji keyboard, but it doesn't show up anywhere.  Are you on an Android phone?


Yeah, I have the same issue. I can type the emojis in, but they don't seem to transfer / upload to the message text.


----------



## Zuzu03

I have to put them in, then "share" them in messenger, and it uploads them as a multimedia message.  It's cumbersome.


----------



## Txshadow

Loving the game, but am stuck on level 8. I can't seem to score the required 400,000 points in one game. Got so close at 380, 547 and I am one those people who refuse to buy their way out of levels. I wish I could use the emoji keyboard for Facebook postings and such but have enjoyed flooding my husbands text messages with assorted Disney emojis. It is sort of disappointing that they are sent as multi media messages instead of included among the words I type.


----------



## Zuzu03

It took me ages, but I finally got that 400,000! I get frustrated with the 5 lives, it goes so fast!


----------



## Tomcrossman

Hi,

I finally got to 15,000 coins and wanted to unlock Donald Duck.  I clicked the silver box and it gave me Sebastian  !*&=?"  How would I have unlocked Donald.  Can I exchange Sebastian?  I'm devastated.


----------



## xlsm

I'm stuck on level 8...my mission is to score 700,000 in one game, but the highest I've been able to get is 679,000 with Kermit (point value 434) and all boosts activated. It's frustrating! I have an iphone and haven't had trouble getting the emojis into my regular text messages or anything, but I'm sad I can't post them in the comments or captions on instagram or in facebook comments, because I'd much rather use Ariel or Mickey with heart eyes to express my love of something than a plain ol' smiley, LOL!!


----------



## Disneyfn420

I'm on android. I finally figured out how to get to my emojis(it's a pain) but they keep disappearing. All that stay are Mickey. I have an email into support. They told me a bunch of things to try but still no luck. Just wondering if anyone else has the same issue. In one person's review they said they disappear if you do a task kill(which ironically is something they tell you to do to fix the app). Just wondering if anyone else is having the same problem.


----------



## Rhie

Yea I have an Android. I just select the Disney Emoji Keyboard from input and languages under settings, open a Hangouts message and there they are for hangouts. For Messenger, I can only share it as a picture at the moment. It really isn't intuitive, I'll say that. I'm hoping that's just because its a new game, and they'll have better integration later.

I have Mickey, and I also won  a half dozen others in the game. The are to the left of the mickey, and selecting one brings up all the emojis of that character.


----------



## kellyjeanie

Tomcrossman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally got to 15,000 coins and wanted to unlock Donald Duck.  I clicked the silver box and it gave me Sebastian  !*&=?"  How would I have unlocked Donald.  Can I exchange Sebastian?  I'm devastated.


You can't - it's random. If you buy a silver box you will get one of the random emojis outlined in silver, the gold box emojis have higher point values and better skills so they cost more. You just have to keep buying silver boxes until you get the one you want.


----------



## MagicalPix

I'm trying to figure out the leaderboard.  Do you guys know who the people on the leaderboard are if they are real or just fake (they're all emoji-type faces).... I can't figure that part out.  Do you connect through game center? I signed in through Facebook, but that's it.   On Tsum Tsum, I can compete with my kids and friends through Line.  I'm just wondering if I can actually have people on my leaderboard who I actually know... makes it more fun that way 
Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Zuzu03 said:


> It took me ages, but I finally got that 400,000! I get frustrated with the 5 lives, it goes so fast!



I finally did this this morning with no boosts, after wasting ever single one of my coins on boosts to try to get that far. 

Now, I'm on level 9 and haven't seen a mission for 700k points? I do wonder if the missions are different because I've had character specific missions and we might not all have the same characters. I do not have Kermit. I have Tinkerbell from the gold box and she gives the best bonus, so I use her unless I have a mission telling me otherwise.


----------



## TinkerBrie

I have been playing like a madwoman for days and I'm STILL on level 2! What am I missing??? It says 1/2 missions. How do I move ahead?


----------



## skuttle

xlsm said:


> I'm stuck on level 8...my mission is to score 700,000 in one game, but the highest I've been able to get is 679,000 with Kermit (point value 434) and all boosts activated. It's frustrating! I have an iphone and haven't had trouble getting the emojis into my regular text messages or anything, but I'm sad I can't post them in the comments or captions on instagram or in facebook comments, because I'd much rather use Ariel or Mickey with heart eyes to express my love of something than a plain ol' smiley, LOL!!





Mickeyluver37 said:


> I finally did this this morning with no boosts, after wasting ever single one of my coins on boosts to try to get that far.
> 
> Now, I'm on level 9 and haven't seen a mission for 700k points? I do wonder if the missions are different because I've had character specific missions and we might not all have the same characters. I do not have Kermit. I have Tinkerbell from the gold box and she gives the best bonus, so I use her unless I have a mission telling me otherwise.



I'm stuck on the 700K mission, but it's on Level 14 for me! I don't have kermit, but do have tink.  Weird! I assumed the missions for each level were all the same.  I have NO idea how to get 700K. I don't think I've ever gotten over 500k, and that was with all of the boosts. I may have to switch it with jewels.


----------



## skuttle

TinkerBrie said:


> I have been playing like a madwoman for days and I'm STILL on level 2! What am I missing??? It says 1/2 missions. How do I move ahead?



You have to complete all of the missions for the level you are on to move to the next level.


----------



## kellyjeanie

I haven't seen the 700K mission yet and I'm level 14. It must be random?



MagicalPix said:


> I'm trying to figure out the leaderboard.  Do you guys know who the people on the leaderboard are if they are real or just fake (they're all emoji-type faces).... I can't figure that part out.  Do you connect through game center? I signed in through Facebook, but that's it.   On Tsum Tsum, I can compete with my kids and friends through Line.  I'm just wondering if I can actually have people on my leaderboard who I actually know... makes it more fun that way
> Thanks ya'll!



Most of the people on my leaderboard look fake but I just noticed my sister pop up on mine! I don't know if anyone else on my Facebook is playing.


----------



## figment_jii

I like the game, but I also wish using the emojis were a lot easier.  I'm using an Android phone and it's a pretty cumbersome process.  I have to go Settings -> System -> Languages and Input -> Default Keyboard -> All Languages (Emoji Blitz Keyboard).  Then when I go to the built-in messaging app, I have create a new message, select the emoji I want and then share it with Messages.  If I want to write letters, I have to change keyboards.  If I wanted to add another emoji, I have to send the first emoji and text, the go through the whole Settings process again.  Is there a faster way?  Is there a way to get the emoji keyboard to display letters (they have numbers)?


----------



## xlsm

FINALLY got over 700,000 points and moved on to level 9!! I took a screen shot, I was so proud!!


----------



## AGJ9979

I just downloaded the game today and am already OBSESSED!!! So much fun, and I will love having lots of Disney emojis while we are on our Disney vaca in December!


----------



## LizKieta

Disneyfn420 said:


> I'm on android. I finally figured out how to get to my emojis(it's a pain) but they keep disappearing. All that stay are Mickey. I have an email into support. They told me a bunch of things to try but still no luck. Just wondering if anyone else has the same issue. In one person's review they said they disappear if you do a task kill(which ironically is something they tell you to do to fix the app). Just wondering if anyone else is having the same problem.



I'm having this same issue. What did support tell you? I haven't contacted them yet.
Thanks!


----------



## Olaf

I just unlocked Kermit, but I can't figure out how to use him properly.   I tap on the music notes in blast mode, but all it does is highlight emojis.   What am I doing wrong?


----------



## xlsm

Olaf said:


> I just unlocked Kermit, but I can't figure out how to use him properly.   I tap on the music notes in blast mode, but all it does is highlight emojis.   What am I doing wrong?



It *should* highlight the faces and then make them disappear. If it isn't working when you tap them, try just letting them float all the way up to the top and it should highlight/clear out the ones it lands on. 

If that doesn't work, maybe it's a glitch that will work itself out after an update or something.


----------



## BillieBillie

Can anyone tell me what is the use of value point??


----------



## skuttle

xlsm said:


> FINALLY got over 700,000 points and moved on to level 9!! I took a screen shot, I was so proud!!



I finally did it with tinkerbell!!


----------



## Kenny1113

Ugh! Frustrated. One of my missions is to use the cloud 16 times in one game. I swapped it with a star twice in one game and didn't get credit for it!!


----------



## figment_jii

Yeah, I'm not 100% sure, but it seems like you only get credit for using a star, cloud, or sun when you actually swapped it.  So if you swap a sun and it happens to hit another sun, you only get credit for the first sun (the one you swapped).  It makes it a lot harder to achieve the goals when it calls for multiple uses.



Disneyfn420 said:


> I'm on android. I finally figured out how to get to my emojis(it's a pain) but they keep disappearing. All that stay are Mickey. I have an email into support. They told me a bunch of things to try but still no luck. Just wondering if anyone else has the same issue. In one person's review they said they disappear if you do a task kill(which ironically is something they tell you to do to fix the app). Just wondering if anyone else is having the same problem.


I had that happened and ended up restarting my phone to resolve the problem.


----------



## figment_jii

So what are folks doing?  Saving up for Gold boxes or buying the Silver boxes?  I haven't figured out which makes more sense...


----------



## AGJ9979

figment_jii said:


> So what are folks doing?  Saving up for Gold boxes or buying the Silver boxes?  I haven't figured out which makes more sense...


Me, either!!! I just keep using the Silver Box...


----------



## ktd0626

Hi! Do yall know what the point value of each character means? I cant seem to figure it out.. I feel like I get more points with certain characters who may have a lower actual point value assigned to them but that doesn't logically make sense to me haha. Just curious if anyone has figured that out yet seeing as all my google searches for this have turned up empty  Also, Has anyone else been getting the SAME characters over and over again in the boxes??? VERY frustrating.. I only have like 5 characters but I keep getting the SAME ones over and over again (in both silver and gold boxes). I know this raises their point value or whatever but the whole point of the game is to get MORE emojis that I can actually use and send to people so it makes me sad that I keep getting the same 4 characters  I get so excited to get another emoji just be disappointed by yet ANOTHER flounder haha (dont get me wrong i LOVE Flounder- but you know what I mean haha). On a happy note love this game and it gives me a quick little disney fix to break up the monotony of my work day  Happy Blitzing!


----------



## ktd0626

BillieBillie said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the use of value point??


I havent figured this out yet and google isnt being very helpful  I just posted in this thread asking ab this too so hopefully someone can share some knowledge! Its driving me nuts that I cant figure it out! haha


----------



## skuttle

I thought the higher the point value the higher your score.


----------



## figment_jii

I think the point values denote that basic/minimum amount you'll get for clearing that character.  For example, I have a Donald with a point value of 237 and when I cleared a set of three, my score increased by 711 points (237x3).  I don't know if there are any point bonuses/multipliers for cascading sets (e.g., you clear one set and then another set also clears), but there is a point bonus/multiplier during the blitz (based on your level).


----------



## ktd0626

figment_jii said:


> I think the point values denote that basic/minimum amount you'll get for clearing that character.  For example, I have a Donald with a point value of 237 and when I cleared a set of three, my score increased by 711 points (237x3).  I don't know if there are any point bonuses/multipliers for cascading sets (e.g., you clear one set and then another set also clears), but there is a point bonus/multiplier during the blitz (based on your level).


this makes total sense thank you so much!


----------



## Mickeyluver37

ktd0626 said:


> Hi! Do yall know what the point value of each character means? I cant seem to figure it out.. I feel like I get more points with certain characters who may have a lower actual point value assigned to them but that doesn't logically make sense to me haha. Just curious if anyone has figured that out yet seeing as all my google searches for this have turned up empty  Also, Has anyone else been getting the SAME characters over and over again in the boxes??? VERY frustrating.. I only have like 5 characters but I keep getting the SAME ones over and over again (in both silver and gold boxes). I know this raises their point value or whatever but the whole point of the game is to get MORE emojis that I can actually use and send to people so it makes me sad that I keep getting the same 4 characters  I get so excited to get another emoji just be disappointed by yet ANOTHER flounder haha (dont get me wrong i LOVE Flounder- but you know what I mean haha). On a happy note love this game and it gives me a quick little disney fix to break up the monotony of my work day  Happy Blitzing!




Interesting. This has not happened to me yet, and I didn't even know it was possible. 

So what level and what set of emoji's is everyone on? I've been stuck on level 14 for awhile and finally used my first swap. The mission was star plus star in blitz mode. I was focusing too much on it so I decided to swap and got "collect 16 items" so as soon as I finish that I will move to 15. I am currently collecting Monsters Inc emojis. I love the game- it's cute and fun. The "emojis" are too large to really text with though, they are more like pictures. I barely use them.


----------



## kellyjeanie

Mickeyluver37 said:


> Interesting. This has not happened to me yet, and I didn't even know it was possible.
> 
> So what level and what set of emoji's is everyone on? I've been stuck on level 14 for awhile and finally used my first swap. The mission was star plus star in blitz mode. I was focusing too much on it so I decided to swap and got "collect 16 items" so as soon as I finish that I will move to 15. I am currently collecting Monsters Inc emojis. I love the game- it's cute and fun. The "emojis" are too large to really text with though, they are more like pictures. I barely use them.



I'm almost done with level 24. I've had to swap twice - it wanted me to do something with a green emoji and at the time I didn't have one. I did just get Kermit with my last box though, so next time that one comes up I'm ready! I wish the emojis were smaller too, I've used them a couple times and they are super cute but it would be much better if they were teeny like regular emojis.


----------



## figment_jii

I'm curious...I know that for certain items, it says that some emojis are luckier than others (e.g., Sebastian is supposed to be luckier for the lobster in the Under the Sea collection), but has anyone been finding that is the case?  I seem to get the items regardless of whether I'm using that character or not.  For example, I used Sebastian for five games and didn't get a single lobster to appear.  Then I switched to Sully and the lobster appeared two games later.  I'm just curious whether the frequency is that much more pronounced with the "lucky" emoji or if it's some really minor amount so it doesn't really make a difference.  What are others finding?


----------



## Disney Mom29

My son has been playing the game for a few weeks on his iPad and now when he starts the game it stays frozen on castle image playing the music and doesn't launch. Has anyone had this issue? He is freaking out because he will lose all his characters if he deletes the app. We have tried restarting the iPad and checking all the settings but it seems stuck in that part.


----------



## figment_jii

I couldn't find anything on the Disney website indicating whether a game can be recovered if it is deleted.  I would contact guest services and see if they can help you:
https://help.disney.com/en_GB/Games/Contact?productCode=Disney-Emoji-Blitz

Otherwise, there are some generic trouble shooting steps on the website (the header says Frozen Free Fall, but that's where the Emoji Blitz links to):
http://help.disney.com/articles/en_...leshooting-tips-for-iOS-devices?section=Games


----------



## kellyjeanie

figment_jii said:


> I'm curious...I know that for certain items, it says that some emojis are luckier than others (e.g., Sebastian is supposed to be luckier for the lobster in the Under the Sea collection), but has anyone been finding that is the case?  I seem to get the items regardless of whether I'm using that character or not.  For example, I used Sebastian for five games and didn't get a single lobster to appear.  Then I switched to Sully and the lobster appeared two games later.  I'm just curious whether the frequency is that much more pronounced with the "lucky" emoji or if it's some really minor amount so it doesn't really make a difference.  What are others finding?



I feel like there's a minor uptick in getting the item with the "luckier" emoji - but not a major one, and I have no proof of it, just a feeling. And I can't say for sure if it's really even there or just because I feel like there should be so I'm seeing cause where there's none. lol 



Disney Mom29 said:


> My son has been playing the game for a few weeks on his iPad and now when he starts the game it stays frozen on castle image playing the music and doesn't launch. Has anyone had this issue? He is freaking out because he will lose all his characters if he deletes the app. We have tried restarting the iPad and checking all the settings but it seems stuck in that part.



Ugh, that stinks  I suppose he's not logged in through Facebook, hey?


----------



## Disney Mom29

figment_jii said:


> I couldn't find anything on the Disney website indicating whether a game can be recovered if it is deleted.  I would contact guest services and see if they can help you:
> https://help.disney.com/en_GB/Games/Contact?productCode=Disney-Emoji-Blitz
> 
> Otherwise, there are some generic trouble shooting steps on the website (the header says Frozen Free Fall, but that's where the Emoji Blitz links to):
> http://help.disney.com/articles/en_...leshooting-tips-for-iOS-devices?section=Games



Thanks I have sent them a message. Hopefully they will have a fix! We had tried all the trouble shooting steps already without any success   He does not have access to Facebook.


----------



## Olaf

Has anyone found a tips/cheats site to help explain this game.   I'm in no ways a gamer at all, and I would like to figure this thing out.   It's confusing.


----------



## figment_jii

I don't think there are really very many tricks or cheats to this game.  It's a match-3 game and the objective is to collect as many matches and items as possible.  The official website has some basics on game play:
http://help.disney.com/articles/en_...ith-Disney-Emoji-Blitz?section=Games#gameplay

This site also has some basic tips (no cheats):
http://www.gamezebo.com/2016/07/20/disney-emoji-blitz-tips-cheats-strategies/


----------



## Olaf

I don't really want to cheat, I just want to figure it out.  I don't understand why they don't have a site that fully explains the game.   It's very confusing to me.   thank you for those links.


----------



## xlsm

Olaf said:


> I don't really want to cheat, I just want to figure it out.  I don't understand why they don't have a site that fully explains the game.   It's very confusing to me.   thank you for those links.



Do you have specific questions? It's pretty straightforward. It's a basic match three game, and if you make a match of more than three, you get a special item icon like the cloud/lighting, sun, or star. The star clears everything on the board that you match it with, or it multiplies the amount of lightning/sun/items on the board.

Each character has a unique skill to help you clear emojis, get more points, add time, etc...If you click "more emoji" on the bottom left, your list of emoji will show up. Click on each one to see what their skill is if you aren't sure. 

For whatever level you are on, you have to complete that many challenges to get to the next level. If you can't complete one of the goals, you are allowed to switch it by "paying" with diamonds. In the emoji shop you can get a free prize every few hours (coins, lives, or diamonds usually). You can also buy silver or gold boxes with the coins you earn while playing. If you get a new emoji, it is added to your available player characters. If you get one you already have, it increases the power of that emoji. 

On the board, you will see items like castles or food or princess dresses. You have to collect a certain amount of each one to unlock those items in the emoji keyboard to use in your text messages. If you can't figure out how to use the emoji keyboard, on an iphone you go to Settings>General>Keyboard>Keyboards>Add New Keyboard>Emoji Blitz, and then move the Allow Full Access toggle to green. Then, when you want to text one to someone, you click the little thing that looks like a globe on the bottom left of  your phone's keyboard. It should switch to your normal emoji keyboard. Click the ABC, and it should open the Disney Emoji Blitz keyboard with all of your unlocked characters and items. 

When you unlock a new character, on the keyboard, click on it and you will have more options for that emoji, like heart eyes, tears, frown, etc...Click the emoji, it will copy it to a clipboard thing (you can choose three at a time), then click the icon that looks like two rectangles with an arrow pointing up and to the left. It will say "emoji copied" or something like that, then you click on your text box. It will say paste in a black thought bubble. Your emoji will appear, and you hit send. 

That about covers it, I hoped it helped in some way. If you have any questions, just ask, and I can try to help you. It's easy, but the best way to learn is to play around with it and figure out what play style works best for you


----------



## Olaf

Wow, thanks for all that, XLSM.   I do appreciate it.   Do you know what the numbers are that tally up for the characters after finishing a game mean?


----------



## figment_jii

The numbers under each character tell you how many points that character is worth when you clear it from the boards.  So for example, if it says 200, you get 200 points each time you clear that emoji from the board (so if you make a set of 3, you get 600 points).  I think there are probably multipliers for cascades, but I'm not sure.

I thought of a few tips while playing:

Playing with the sound on.  It's not critical to the game, but the items make a sound when they appear on the board.  The regular and rare items make different sounds, so once you know which sound is which, it can help you know when to look to clear an item.  
Clearing items doesn't have to be a priority, but I would try to clear the rare items whenever possible.  The regular items will appear often and you'll probably get far more of them before you finish collecting the rare items.
Don't forget the daily challenges.  There are three levels and they give you different prizes once you've finished them (it can be gems or coins usually).  You have 24-hours to clear the challenge and each emoji takes 2-hours to "recharge" once you've used it for the challenge.  The challenge is independent of regular game play, so you can't clear any level-goals while doing the challenge.
Don't forget to log-in at least once every 8-hours to collect your Free Prize in the Emoji Shop.  It's usually a small number of coins or gems, but it can be worthwhile.  It regenerate every 8-hours from when you last collected it.

_Disney Mom29, _I also asked Guest Services about game data and they said that everything is stored locally.  So, if you delete the game, you will lose all progress.  So don't delete the game!


----------



## RangerPooh

I'd like to know what the level 2 mission is as I've been stuck at 1/2 for the last few weeks.


----------



## Olaf

I did find this page, which has proved a bit helpful.   

http://www.playoholic.com/2016/08/disney-emoji-blitz-tips-hints-strategies.html


----------



## figment_jii

RangerPooh said:


> I'd like to know what the level 2 mission is as I've been stuck at 1/2 for the last few weeks.


When you launch the game, if you click on the Star tab (furthest tab on left, red box in the figure below) it will show you the missions that you currently have (green box). So, in the example below, I have completed 5 out of the 20 missions needed to get to level 26.  Have three missions currently active (three at once is the most): play 3 games between 6:00 am and 11:00 am, more a more-item boost twice, and collect 6 items in one game.  Once I finish one mission, it will clear out and a new one will take its place.


----------



## ChrisNY2

Has anyone figured out how coin scoring works? I don't think it's like points, where each emoji counts, it seems to be for certain matches, but I'm not sure. (For example, sometimes when I'm playing with Goofy, stars appear and I get tons of points, like 900,000 or something, but the coin score isn't that high.) Some of the harder challenges for me are ones like "Score 375 coins in one game.)

Also, I'm currently stuck on a level needing to play using Timon. I've redeemed a ton of silver boxes, and I haven't gotten Timon. Has anyone gotten him yet?


----------



## Zuzu03

Is anyone else working on defeating Ursula?  It's crazy!


----------



## ChrisNY2

Zuzu03 said:


> Is anyone else working on defeating Ursula?  It's crazy!



Just downloaded the update. Seems fun so far! Something to do while I wait to get Timon!


----------



## Mickeybell

Disney Mom29 said:


> My son has been playing the game for a few weeks on his iPad and now when he starts the game it stays frozen on castle image playing the music and doesn't launch. Has anyone had this issue? He is freaking out because he will lose all his characters if he deletes the app. We have tried restarting the iPad and checking all the settings but it seems stuck in that part.


This happened to me.  It got stuck and would never load up no matter what I did.  I ended up uninstalling and reinstalling the app.  I was hoping that it would save all my stuff cuz I was logged in with facebook.  But it didn't save anything!  I was so sad.  Now I am super paranoid every time it seems to take an extra second or two to load up.  I hope you guys have better luck then I did. :-(


----------



## Mickeybell

Zuzu03 said:


> Is anyone else working on defeating Ursula?  It's crazy!


Yes!  Having fun trying to defeat her!  I like this new addition.


----------



## kellyjeanie

I haven't gotten Timon yet - those are the only missions I've skipped are the ones that required an emoji I didn't have. I've been saving up and buying only the gold boxes, though. The Ursula battles are pretty cool, I like that you can work on the missions at the same time, unlike the daily challenges.


----------



## Olaf

Is there something special about Timon?


----------



## ChrisNY2

Olaf said:


> Is there something special about Timon?



No - I'm just stuck on a challenge that requires him


----------



## TavieP

I am going absolutely mad because I'm stuck on level 29 and can't advance without a Flounder emoji. I have 19 rubies and haven't gotten a ruby prize in over a week so I can't swap out the challenge. I keep buying silver box after silver box and none of them have Flounder in it. I refuse to spend actual money on an iPhone game and it seems like it's rigged to force me to buy rubies in order to get past this level... no matter what I do, I can't seem to get Flounder... ARGH...


----------



## DisneyNewbieDad

Glad I found this forum. I've learned some things already. 

Two questions:
1) Any news on being able to link version from phones to tablets? I know it was not with the original code, so you could have separate keyboards and totals on each device.
2) I'm stuck on getting 4 blitzes in 1 round. Any advice? I have tried extending time, but still struggling. When I get a blitz, should I wait until it expires to use clouds, suns, and stars to maximize gaining points for blitzes? 
Thanks


----------



## ChrisNY2

DisneyNewbieDad said:


> Glad I found this forum. I've learned some things already.
> 
> Two questions:
> 1) Any news on being able to link version from phones to tablets? I know it was not with the original code, so you could have separate keyboards and totals on each device.
> 2) I'm stuck on getting 4 blitzes in 1 round. Any advice? I have tried extending time, but still struggling. When I get a blitz, should I wait until it expires to use clouds, suns, and stars to maximize gaining points for blitzes?
> Thanks



For 4 blitzes, I usually play with Goofy and just swap things really fast - and using the clouds, suns, and stars. I'm not really sure about whether it's better to save those for non-blitz times - it probably helps but I haven't experimented with that.


----------



## Kenny1113

Not a fan of the new Ursula challenge- there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to how many tritons appear on the board. :/ 
But I'm stuck on my level until I get nemo - so fighting Ursula it is.


----------



## VivianL8

Does anyone know if you are only limited to 2 free boosts? For example: if I have 2 free time boosts for extra time and don't use it, but get a prize for 2 free time boosts, will I get four? Or should I use the free boosts as soon as possible?


----------



## ChrisNY2

VivianL8 said:


> Does anyone know if you are only limited to 2 free boosts? For example: if I have 2 free time boosts for extra time and don't use it, but get a prize for 2 free time boosts, will I get four? Or should I use the free boosts as soon as possible?



You can accumulate more than two


----------



## Zuzu03

Kenny1113 said:


> Not a fan of the new Ursula challenge- there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to how many tritons appear on the board. :/
> But I'm stuck on my level until I get nemo - so fighting Ursula it is.


I know! It's so random. I had over a million points on one game and only ONE trident showed up. I was so mad!  hahaha!  But I'm on the last box now, so it'll be interesting just to see what comes at the end of all this.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

I ended up with a power 2 level Ursula when it was all over. She clears a lot of Emojis during her power-ups which is kind of cool.


----------



## Zuzu03

WebmasterJackie said:


> I ended up with a power 2 level Ursula when it was all over. She clears a lot of Emojis during her power-ups which is kind of cool.
> 
> View attachment 189227


That's cool then! I had to laugh because the first time I was in first place ou the leader board I got like 15000 coins.,this last time I got 50! Hahahaa


----------



## Kenny1113

Zuzu03 said:


> I know! It's so random. I had over a million points on one game and only ONE trident showed up. I was so mad!  hahaha!  But I'm on the last box now, so it'll be interesting just to see what comes at the end of all this.





WebmasterJackie said:


> I ended up with a power 2 level Ursula when it was all over. She clears a lot of Emojis during her power-ups which is kind of cool.
> 
> View attachment 189227



I got the first box (I'm assuming another Ursula is in another box) what's in the third box?


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Kenny1113 said:


> I got the first box (I'm assuming another Ursula is in another box) what's in the third box?


I think the first box was Ursula then the second and third boxes were level ups. At least for me - I'm not sure if it's different for different people's games though.


----------



## figment_jii

DisneyNewbieDad said:


> 1) Any news on being able to link version from phones to tablets? I know it was not with the original code, so you could have separate keyboards and totals on each device.


With the new update, if you link your Facebook account to the game, you can play across platforms and devices (I've got an Android phone and an iPad and am playing on the same account/game).  The biggest drawback is that you have to if you currently have separate games, you're going to have to decide which one you want to keep and which one to lose.  The game will ask you if you want to the play the game on the device or the server and if you pick server, it will over-ride the game on that device.  Also, note that (at least for the Android device), it's based on whichever Facebook account you're logged into on the web browser (not the app).



DisneyNewbieDad said:


> 2) I'm stuck on getting 4 blitzes in 1 round. Any advice? I have tried extending time, but still struggling. When I get a blitz, should I wait until it expires to use clouds, suns, and stars to maximize gaining points for blitzes?


Yes, I would wait to use clouds, suns, and stars until the moment the blitz ends to speed up getting back into blitz.  You want to fill up the rainbow blitz bar as fast as possible.  I've had luck getting four blitzes in one game with Mickey (he makes clouds) or any emoji that clears out emojis on a semi-random basis because it seems more likely to cause cascades.



Kenny1113 said:


> Not a fan of the new Ursula challenge- there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to how many tritons appear on the board.


I agree that it seems random; rather like having items appear on the board.  I've always gotten at least one, but any more than that seems random.  One trick that I have found to be helpful is to try and swap the trident with a star.  It makes more tridents appear on the board. 



WebmasterJackie said:


> I think the first box was Ursula then the second and third boxes were level ups. At least for me - I'm not sure if it's different for different people's games though.


I got Ursula in the first box as well.  I was pleasantly surprised (for some reason, I thought she wouldn't be available until we cleared all three boxes).  I just cleared the second box and it was a half a level up up for Ursula.  So it looks like that's consistent with what you saw as well.

If you hit the Unfortunate Souls with the star, all of them are cleared from the board.  Not necessarily the best use of a star, but it can be helpful if you have a lot of them on the board and no other way to clear them.


----------



## Kenny1113

WebmasterJackie said:


> I think the first box was Ursula then the second and third boxes were level ups. At least for me - I'm not sure if it's different for different people's games though.


Thanks - yes, just got the second box. Mine was the same as yours.


----------



## Austin0924

Hello new to this forum and have a question. I have been playing like crazy on this game ( so addicting) I have completed all item collectibles and the next screen says coming soon, complete all tasks to unlock. I have completed all of them and nothing unlocked? Does anyone know when they plan on updating this?


----------



## SweetJulia23

Can someone explain how emojis go up a level? Sometimes their point value increases when you unlock them for the second and third time while other times they go up a level. Do I need to make sure all their yellow bars are near the high end before opening a box?

I hardly ever get new emojis. I feel like I keep throwing away 30k coins. 

Also I remember that I had Stitch at level two but now he's at level one. Is that possible? Can his points go down if he's not used?


----------



## Timkerbell

You just have to keep going I got pretty quick at it. You don't have to wait for one move to end you just keep going. Like you just swipe and make a lightning cloud on the left side but as that move is still going and the left side of the board hasn't settled you can still play the Donald's on the right I'm not sure if that makes sense but just keep trying! I've had missions for 400-800,000 and I lasted about 2-3 days on each of them but I just got the highest score I think I will ever get 1,155,561 and I'm so happy and that's with NO EXTRA HELP! So it's possible just keep trying but I'm also kind of wondering if you get anything for being at the top of the leader board if any one knows?


----------



## Olaf

I haven't been able to figure out the emojis and their levels either.   So confusing.   I just keep playing/matching.   

Something weird yesterday.   Cleared several columns, which stayed empty through the rest of that game.   Straightened up when I started a new game.   Then I had the notice that my emojis lives were refilled, pulled up the game and it was frozen, had to reboot the game, lost those five lives.      Not normally an issue, except I was determined to defeat Ursula, and was on a mission.   

App is glitchy.


----------



## NurseKim

I'm stuck on Level 12 with one mission to go " use 12 sunshines in one game" The highest I've gotten is 10. Any characters that are more likely to have sunshine patterns in their games???


----------



## ChrisNY2

NurseKim said:


> I'm stuck on Level 12 with one mission to go " use 12 sunshines in one game" The highest I've gotten is 10. Any characters that are more likely to have sunshine patterns in their games???



I tend to use the sunshine boost when I get stuck on that type.


----------



## figment_jii

NurseKim said:


> I'm stuck on Level 12 with one mission to go " use 12 sunshines in one game" The highest I've gotten is 10. Any characters that are more likely to have sunshine patterns in their games???


I also ended up sing the sunshine boost to get through that one too.  The only character I have that creates sunshine is Cinderella.



SweetJulia23 said:


> Can someone explain how emojis go up a level? Sometimes their point value increases when you unlock them for the second and third time while other times they go up a level. Do I need to make sure all their yellow bars are near the high end before opening a box?


I _think_ these are generally two different things, but they might be tangentially related.  

When you get a repeat emoji in a gold/silver/diamond box, you are working towards leveling up your emoji's skill.  Sometimes the skill level will increase by a whole number (e.g., 1 to 2), other times it takes more than one repeat appearance to increase the skill level.  That basically increases the emoji's skill power (e.g., level one Woody has one lasso, level two has two lassos, etc.).  

The number under the emoji when the game is calculating the score is how many points you get each time you clear that emoji.  I _think_ the progress bar under the emoji moves depending on how many of that type of emoji you cleared in that game.  For example, if you cleared 100 of the Woody emoji in that game, the progress bar moves the equivalent of 100 (but I have no idea how many emojis it takes to increase to the next point score level).

I haven't paid attention (I will now), but it's possible you might get some amount of a credit towards the score points when you open a gold/silver/diamond box with that emoji.  So, in that way, I don't think you need to wait until the bar is almost full before buying a new gold/silver/diamond box.  I would just buy then whenever you want.



SweetJulia23 said:


> I hardly ever get new emojis. I feel like I keep throwing away 30k coins.


Yeah, I know what you mean.  It's frustrating when you don't get a new one.   I wish there was option where you could buy the emoji you want.  For example, the gold box is 30K and you get a random one, but you could spend 60K and pick the one you want.  Though, if something like this were to be added, it would probably cost hundreds of gems instead!



SweetJulia23 said:


> Also I remember that I had Stitch at level two but now he's at level one. Is that possible? Can his points go down if he's not used?


That seems like something went wrong with the game.  I'd contact technical support and see if they can help you get your level 2 Stitch back.


----------



## Olaf

For those of you who defeated Ursula, and received her on 2 power level, she is a very good emoji.   I managed to score over 1,000,000 with her.   Although, for some reason, I find it hard to see matches with her.


----------



## Apeydoo

Hi! New to this thread, love playing! I have a question. How do you put a name and face to the game? It shows that I'm on the Leaderboard but only shows me as "Guest". I've looked all over but can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## ChrisNY2

Apeydoo said:


> Hi! New to this thread, love playing! I have a question. How do you put a name and face to the game? It shows that I'm on the Leaderboard but only shows me as "Guest". I've looked all over but can't seem to figure it out.



By logging in to facebook.


----------



## Austin0924

Anyone know or heard of when the next app update will be released?


----------



## smores

my emoji key board disappeared....anybody know how i can get it back????


----------



## Olaf

Have any of you received mission to use an emoji's power that you didn't have?   I've been tasked to use Judy Hopps' power 11 times, but I don't have her.   I'm going to have to use 20 jewels to advance.   What's up with that?


----------



## Corinne Flora

So stoked! Finally beat my high score and got over 2,000,000!!! And with my Favorite Emoji! (Alien from Toy Story)


----------



## kellyjeanie

Olaf said:


> Have any of you received mission to use an emoji's power that you didn't have?   I've been tasked to use Judy Hopps' power 11 times, but I don't have her.   I'm going to have to use 20 jewels to advance.   What's up with that?


Yeah, it's super annoying. It happened to me a couple of times.


----------



## Corinne Flora

kellyjeanie said:


> Yeah, it's super annoying. It happened to me a couple of times.


Have to just suck it up. I tried saving enough coins to buy one where I had that issue and ended up powering up one I already had so I just paid the gems to swap it. That is the ONLY time I allow myself to swap a mission though.


----------



## kellyjeanie

Corinne Flora said:


> Have to just suck it up. I tried saving enough coins to buy one where I had that issue and ended up powering up one I already had so I just paid the gems to swap it. That is the ONLY time I allow myself to swap a mission though.


That's exactly what I did. I waited until I had enough to buy another one, which didn't help, and then I swapped - the only time I've swapped missions as well. It happened to me I think twice before I got enough gold box characters that it hasn't been an issue. At least the game hands out plenty of gems!


----------



## figment_jii

Yeah, I currently have two out of the three missions requiring emojis that I don't yet have.  I'm not quite willing to swap out the mission yet...I'm holding out hope that I'll get the right emojis in the silver/gold boxes (hasn't happened so far...).


----------



## ChrisNY2

Olaf said:


> Have any of you received mission to use an emoji's power that you didn't have?   I've been tasked to use Judy Hopps' power 11 times, but I don't have her.   I'm going to have to use 20 jewels to advance.   What's up with that?



Yup, I've had that happen several times. Good use of gems!


----------



## Rainbowchaser

That happened to me too!!!... Last week. Was frozen in that screen the whole day... I didn't want to delete app for same reason you said.... luckily,  I had linked to my fb account on a whim a day earlier, because I saw it said "save your progress by linking to fb"  so I did that.lol...and next day...I got the frozen screen of death!... so I Uninstalled the game, then reinstalled, then signed in which fb and all my progress was still there.   Note...Before I signed againin after reinstalling, it started me from the beginning...(which sent me into a panic because I just beat Ursula  and... I clearly have nothing else to worry about in life haha) but after I linked to fb, it was all there. So hope that helps...


----------



## Rainbowchaser

kellyjeanie said:


> I feel like there's a minor uptick in getting the item with the "luckier" emoji - but not a major one, and I have no proof of it, just a feeling. And I can't say for sure if it's really even there or just because I feel like there should be so I'm seeing cause where there's none. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, that stinks  I suppose he's not logged in through Facebook, hey?


That happened to me too!!!... Last week. Was frozen in that screen the whole day... I didn't want to delete app for same reason you said.... luckily, I had linked to my fb account on a whim a day earlier, because I saw it said "save your progress by linking to fb" so I did that.lol...and next day...I got the frozen screen of death!... so I Uninstalled the game, then reinstalled, then signed in which fb and all my progress was still there. Note...Before I signed againin after reinstalling, it started me from the beginning...(which sent me into a panic because I just beat Ursula and... Iclearly have nothing else to worry about in lifehaha) but after I linked to fb, it was all there. So hope that helps...


----------



## Disneyluvr15

Help! I'm on level 16 and the challenge is to "Use a gold emojis power 4 times in one game" I just used Usulas 5 times in the last game and it says I only used it twice. What the heck???


----------



## Princess Minnie of Disney

Hi! Found this thread today and I'm a huge fan of this game! I'm on level 23 and consider myself the Katie Ledecky of the Leaderboard lol. Obviously I have nothing to do but, this game is fun. Glad to see others play it too!


----------



## ChrisNY2

Disneyluvr15 said:


> Help! I'm on level 16 and the challenge is to "Use a gold emojis power 4 times in one game" I just used Usulas 5 times in the last game and it says I only used it twice. What the heck???



Even though her color is gold, it doesn't seem like she counts for the gold emoji challenges, perhaps because she was a later challenge, as opposed to a villain programmed in at the beginning of the game.


----------



## Kiddoll

Disneyluvr15 said:


> Help! I'm on level 16 and the challenge is to "Use a gold emojis power 4 times in one game" I just used Usulas 5 times in the last game and it says I only used it twice. What the heck???



Yeah she's technically a purple with skulls villian box so she won't count! I can't wait for another villian!


----------



## Kiddoll

I am just venting- been trying for two weeks now to get Bambi- my LAST silver box and I just keep getting power up. In the meantime though almost through level 39! Has anyone gotten to 3 million points yet?? I have barely passed 2 million with Ursula.


----------



## Olaf

Wow!  Level 39!   I'm impressed.   

Something is up with that dumb leaderboard, because I'm not seeing anything like 2 million + points on mine.   Here's a screen grab.   Is this what everyone else is seeing?


----------



## Kiddoll

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]





Olaf said:


> Wow!  Level 39!   I'm impressed.
> 
> Something is up with that dumb leaderboard, because I'm not seeing anything like 2 million + points on mine.   Here's a screen grab.   Is this what everyone else is seeing?


I think everyone's is different!![GALLERY=][GALLERY=][/GALLERY][/GALLERY] 

Oh gosh I'm new how do post a pic here??


----------



## Olaf

Click on the little picture icon, next to the smilie, and insert the url.


----------



## skw2020

Olaf said:


> Wow!  Level 39!   I'm impressed.
> 
> Something is up with that dumb leaderboard, because I'm not seeing anything like 2 million + points on mine.   Here's a screen grab.   Is this what everyone else is seeing?


That's what I'm seeing too and my 880,000 something points are gone. Started me back at zero. No fair!!!!


----------



## Olaf

It did the same thing to me this morning, too, skw2020.   Back down to zero.


----------



## Melmax

Rhie said:


> I just downloaded Disney Emoji Blitz and its so much fun. It's kind of a combination of TsumTsum and a match three game. Its live for Android and iPhone now. Anyone else play?


----------



## ChrisNY2

skw2020 said:


> That's what I'm seeing too and my 880,000 something points are gone. Started me back at zero. No fair!!!!



It seems to reset maybe weekly


----------



## Olaf

ChrisNY2 said:


> It seems to reset maybe weekly



Maybe so, but it is the first time I've seen the game do that.

Yesterday, I bought a gold emoji, and the dumb thing increased Kermit's power to level 2.   However, it was already at level 2.   That was 30,000 coins down the drain.  This is a fun game, but it's glitchy.


----------



## figment_jii

I haven't entirely figured out the leader board either, but it seems to reset every 7 days (so, weekly) and whatever was your high score the previous week, seems to set-up the board for the next week.  I ranked first on my board last week with a score of about 2 million. This week, the lowest score on the board is about 2 million.  My guess is that they want the boards to be a challenge to reach the top because the weekly reward can be a pretty good amount of coins (at least, that's what I got).


----------



## kellyjeanie

figment_jii said:


> I haven't entirely figured out the leader board either, but it seems to reset every 7 days (so, weekly) and whatever was your high score the previous week, seems to set-up the board for the next week.  I ranked first on my board last week with a score of about 2 million. This week, the lowest score on the board is about 2 million.  My guess is that they want the boards to be a challenge to reach the top because the weekly reward can be a pretty good amount of coins (at least, that's what I got).


This has been my experience as well. Oh, and I wish it saved your all-time high score somewhere!


----------



## figment_jii

Nominally, I think it does based on your score on the Leaderboard if you've linked the game to your FB account.  I haven't scored anywhere near 2 million this week and it still shows my score as 2 million on the Leaderboard.  If you haven't linked the game, then I haven't seen anywhere where the scores are saved week to week.


----------



## Olaf

Well, I'm linked to Facebook, but I've never seen anyone at the top with two million.   So, I guess that means what we're seeing isn't a "real" leaderboard.   Right?


----------



## kellyjeanie

figment_jii said:


> Nominally, I think it does based on your score on the Leaderboard if you've linked the game to your FB account.  I haven't scored anywhere near 2 million this week and it still shows my score as 2 million on the Leaderboard.  If you haven't linked the game, then I haven't seen anywhere where the scores are saved week to week.


My game is linked. Last week I scored over 2 mil. This week so far my high is around 425K and that's what it shows on the leaderboard.


----------



## figment_jii

Olaf said:


> Well, I'm linked to Facebook, but I've never seen anyone at the top with two million.   So, I guess that means what we're seeing isn't a "real" leaderboard.   Right?


Yeah, I don't think the Leaderboards are "real".



kellyjeanie said:


> My game is linked. Last week I scored over 2 mil. This week so far my high is around 425K and that's what it shows on the leaderboard.


Hum...well, then, I don't know.


----------



## Olaf

The lowest listed on my leaderboard right now, is Nettarinia at 1,035,266.


----------



## figment_jii

Well, I've gotten my first Mission that I don't think I'll be able to do (not counting the ones where I didn't have the required emoji): combo star+star 2 times in one game!  I can sometimes get one, but I've not even gotten close to getting two yet!  Not quite ready to spend the 20 gems to swap it, but I'm getting close to that point.

I haven't unlocked all of the emojis yet, but so far, the ones that clear emojis have been the most useful for me.  I'm having trouble figuring out how to use Sebastian and Nick Wilde very effectively.  Level 1 Sebastian just doesn't seem to last long enough to really be a score booster and Nick Wilde's skill doesn't seem to be very helpful unless you're having trouble finding matches on the board.  Anyone have tips on how to use either of these more effectively?


----------



## ChrisNY2

figment_jii said:


> Yeah, I don't think the Leaderboards are "real".
> 
> 
> Hum...well, then, I don't know.



I think the leaderboards use your facebook friends, and fill in with fake players if you don't have enough linked friends who play. Here's mine - the bottom 3 are facebook friends: 



figment_jii said:


> Well, I've gotten my first Mission that I don't think I'll be able to do (not counting the ones where I didn't have the required emoji): combo star+star 2 times in one game!  I can sometimes get one, but I've not even gotten close to getting two yet!  Not quite ready to spend the 20 gems to swap it, but I'm getting close to that point.



I swap that one out! Even at level 44, I can't seem to get star+star/twice in a game.



figment_jii said:


> I haven't unlocked all of the emojis yet, but so far, the ones that clear emojis have been the most useful for me.  I'm having trouble figuring out how to use Sebastian and Nick Wilde very effectively.  Level 1 Sebastian just doesn't seem to last long enough to really be a score booster and Nick Wilde's skill doesn't seem to be very helpful unless you're having trouble finding matches on the board.  Anyone have tips on how to use either of these more effectively?



Some I useful for certain missions. I used to use Sebastian for minimum score in a game missions, but now I usually use Ursula or Goofy for those. I do find the ones that add their own emojis (Nemo, Randall) to be quite useful for the ones that are like "Use an emojis power 5 times in a game." I also can't really think of good uses for Nick Wilde.


----------



## Kiddoll

Olaf said:


> Click on the little picture icon, next to the smilie, and insert the url.


[GALLERY=][

/GALLERY]

Here is mine! This is probably my highest score so far- so yeah I think the leaderboards are pretty much fake and challenge you to go above your last hightest.and I'm level 41 now and no Bambi STILL. More increases.


----------



## kellyjeanie

figment_jii said:


> Well, I've gotten my first Mission that I don't think I'll be able to do (not counting the ones where I didn't have the required emoji): combo star+star 2 times in one game!  I can sometimes get one, but I've not even gotten close to getting two yet!  Not quite ready to spend the 20 gems to swap it, but I'm getting close to that point.
> 
> I haven't unlocked all of the emojis yet, but so far, the ones that clear emojis have been the most useful for me.  I'm having trouble figuring out how to use Sebastian and Nick Wilde very effectively.  Level 1 Sebastian just doesn't seem to last long enough to really be a score booster and Nick Wilde's skill doesn't seem to be very helpful unless you're having trouble finding matches on the board.  Anyone have tips on how to use either of these more effectively?


I find Nick pretty useless too - and he annoys me because I have him at skill level 3, I keep getting him in boxes and I never use him unless I have to. What a waste of a perfectly good gold box! I haven't gotten Sebastian yet but I almost never buy silver boxes. At some point I'm going to have to fill those in, I'm missing quite a few but I like to save up for the gold ones.

The star/star combo twice in a game is hard but not impossible. Tinkerbell is my favorite emoji, and if she throws a few stars out during the game chances are you can line something up.


----------



## Kiddoll

Same I earn more coins with other emojis than Sebastian - I never use him unless it's required for a mission. I think my favorites are Ariel, stitch, Elsa, Ursula and Mickey.


----------



## figment_jii

Just a random thought...I wonder if the "As Told By Emoji" videos that Disney Interactive Studios have been putting out gives us any indications/clues about future emojis that might be added to the game...


----------



## chell

Glad to see I'm not the only one with some of these issues. I enjoy the game but get frustrated when I can't complete a mission, especially when it is for a character I don't have. 

When I've been in the #1 spot on the leaderboard when the week changes I've gotten 10,000 coins. That's a pretty awesome prize. I've been thinking some of the high scores there were fake too. 

I alternate between the gold & silver boxes.


----------



## heynow2408

Has anyone unlocked all of the silver or gold emojis yet? I have all silver except for 3 (Goody, Donald and Mike) and I have all the gold except ) (White Rabbit, Cheshire Cat, Fozzy, Buzz, Wall-E and Genie). 

Now every time I buy a new one it's a level up which is so very frustrating. I found that if you heard your coins and buy several back to back then you are likely to get new ones but that last time I did it didn't even help much. I had 240,000 coins and spent them all on Gold emojis and got 3 new ones and 5 level ups. Has any collected them all and if so how long didn't take you?


----------



## Austin0924

Kiddoll said:


> I am just venting- been trying for two weeks now to get Bambi- my LAST silver box and I just keep getting power up. In the meantime though almost through level 39! Has anyone gotten to 3 million points yet?? I have barely passed 2 million with Ursula.


I managed to get over 4 million last week. But have not managed it since.


----------



## Austin0924

ChrisNY2 said:


> It seems to reset maybe weekly


It does reset, there is a countdown at the top of the screen that tells you how long you have until it resets.


----------



## Kiddoll

Well I have gotten to the end of all the collection items- now it's just an assortment of items when I play. Hope more items come soon!


----------



## Kiddoll

Austin0924 said:


> I managed to get over 4 million last week. But have not managed it since.


Nice!! Who did you use?


----------



## Austin0924

Well I have reached level 65 and now I can't go any farther. I am finished with all collectibles and with all he challenges.


Kiddoll said:


> Nice!! Who did you use?


----------



## Austin0924

Kiddoll said:


> Nice!! Who did you use?


I used Sebastion


----------



## Lebestiole

heynow2408 said:


> Has anyone unlocked all of the silver or gold emojis yet? I have all silver except for 3 (Goody, Donald and Mike) and I have all the gold except ) (White Rabbit, Cheshire Cat, Fozzy, Buzz, Wall-E and Genie).
> 
> Now every time I buy a new one it's a level up which is so very frustrating. I found that if you heard your coins and buy several back to back then you are likely to get new ones but that last time I did it didn't even help much. I had 240,000 coins and spent them all on Gold emojis and got 3 new ones and 5 level ups. Has any collected them all and if so how long didn't take you?



I only need the Geenie and Dory to unlock all the gold emojis!! I keep getting power ups tho. :C

This is my highest score yet: I still don't understand the leader board tho. Sometimes is very low, other very high.


----------



## Kiddoll

Austin0924 said:


> I used Sebastion


So impressed I can't score barely anything with Sebastian!! My highest are stitch and Ursula!


----------



## Austin0924

Kiddoll said:


> So impressed I can't score barely anything with Sebastian!! My highest are stitch and Ursula!


I think it was mostly luck... LOL! I used his power that multiplies your score x3 and I had just swapped a rainbow star and sun and it gave me an insane amount of points right before my time was up. Again have not managed it again since.


----------



## Austin0924

Kiddoll said:


> Well I have gotten to the end of all the collection items- now it's just an assortment of items when I play. Hope more items come soon!


Me too I am also at the end of the collection items as well as the challenges. Level 65 is the highest you can go so far. So now all I can do is play the daily challenges, wait for the free prize and build up coins to try and buy the emojis I don't have yet (which is hit and miss) I hope an update comes soon with more levels and collectibles unlocked. Also more emojis and challenges.


----------



## Kiddoll

Austin0924 said:


> Me too I am also at the end of the collection items as well as the challenges. Level 65 is the highest you can go so far. So now all I can do is play the daily challenges, wait for the free prize and build up coins to try and buy the emojis I don't have yet (which is hit and miss) I hope an update comes soon with more levels and collectibles unlocked. Also more emojis and challenges.


Oh good to know!! I am at 45- I am guessing an update has to be coming soon. You're going to be coin wealthy! Haha


----------



## Austin0924

Kiddoll said:


> Oh good to know!! I am at 45- I am guessing an update has to be coming soon. You're going to be coin wealthy! Haha


Ha ha ha not so sure about that.. Since the daily challenges take so long for your emoji to rest and for the new day to reset. But that's the plan to just keep building up coins and gems until the new update releases. I hope soon because this game is addicting. And now of course I downloaded the Tsum Tsum game and I am hooked on that. It is very very similar to this one. I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## Lebestiole

My highest score yet!!!! I'm so proud. LOL.


----------



## heynow2408

Kiddoll said:


> Well I have gotten to the end of all the collection items- now it's just an assortment of items when I play. Hope more items come soon!



I am almost at that point as well, finishing up my last set of items. What level are you on? Have you been able collect all emojis? I hope they add more of those as well!


----------



## figment_jii

Belle and the Beast have been added to the Gold and Diamond boxes!


----------



## heynow2408

figment_jii said:


> Just a random thought...I wonder if the "As Told By Emoji" videos that Disney Interactive Studios have been putting out gives us any indications/clues about future emojis that might be added to the game...



Asked and answered!


----------



## figment_jii

Yup...so that means future updates may include more characters from Zootopia, Cinderella, Finding Nemo/Finding Dory, Frozen, and Aladdin, along with the introduction of Rapunzel and friends to the game!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Rainbowchaser

Austin0924 said:


> I managed to get over 4 million last week. But have not managed it since.


Have someone play with you! 2 people working together is awesome. Or try using 2 thumbs lol.


----------



## skw2020

Does everyone's points reset to zero every week when the leaderboard refreshes?  Mine have done this for the last 3 weeks.  Just wondering.


----------



## Austin0924

skw2020 said:


> Does everyone's points reset to zero every week when the leaderboard refreshes?  Mine have done this for the last 3 weeks.  Just wondering.


Yes they do


----------



## Austin0924

Rainbowchaser said:


> Have someone play with you! 2 people working together is awesome. Or try using 2 thumbs lol.


I will try the 2 thumbs idea ha ha ha! Thanks!


----------



## Olaf

Probably old news for most of you, but maybe not.   Found a Reddit board for this game.   Had lots of good tips and info.  

https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemojiblitz/


----------



## Austin0924

Has anyone else out there reached the end of the level challenges and collectible items? I have gone as far as I can now for several weeks and all I can play is the daily challenges. I am chomping at the bit for an update with more to come out. Waiting is tough! LOL


----------



## NurseKim

One of my current challenges is to collect 7 items in one game! Yikes! I know there is a boost, but has anyone noticed that a certain character has more drops than usual?


----------



## ImDMous

NurseKim said:


> One of my current challenges is to collect 7 items in one game! Yikes! I know there is a boost, but has anyone noticed that a certain character has more drops than usual?



If you switch a star and an item it will create several more items on the screen, usually at least 4 for me.  That's the most reliable way to get more.  I've used the item boost you pay for and still only gotten 2 items appear in a game so that's a bit of a rip off.


----------



## NurseKim

ImDMous said:


> If you switch a star and an item it will create several more items on the screen, usually at least 4 for me.  That's the most reliable way to get more.  I've used the item boost you pay for and still only gotten 2 items appear in a game so that's a bit of a rip off.


thank you so much for the tip!


----------



## Olaf

Does anyone know what it means when an item comes down glowing gold?


----------



## CuseWazowski

Olaf said:


> Does anyone know what it means when an item comes down glowing gold?


That's when the item is one of the more rare items that you need to collect.


----------



## CuseWazowski

NurseKim said:


> One of my current challenges is to collect 7 items in one game! Yikes! I know there is a boost, but has anyone noticed that a certain character has more drops than usual?


I'm on the same challenge. I also gave up trying the boost. it may also work better to use one of the "lucky with..." emojis that is recommended for a certain collection group. my problem is that I'm on the "Under the Sea" items and don't have any fish emoji, so I have to wait until I either get to the next group of items or am able to buy a fish emoji.


----------



## Olaf

CuseWazowski said:


> That's when the item is one of the more rare items that you need to collect.



Thanks, but I was just wondering if it meant something else or did something special?  

Reading the Reddit board and someone said something about popping balloons for coins.   Does anyone know what that's about?   And holding down on the screen when the game is finished?   There is so much about this game that is an absolute mystery to me.


----------



## figment_jii

Olaf said:


> Thanks, but I was just wondering if it meant something else or did something special?


The items that are glowing Gold on the game board just mean that this is a Rare items.  Rare items show up less often, so it's more important to collect that item when it appears.  For example (I'm completely making up the numbers here), a specific Rare item might show up one in every 10 games, whereas a specific non-rare item might show up once every two games.  Most times, when you're collecting the items, you'll finish the collecting the non-rare items (ones in a bluish box on the Collection screen) before you finish collecting the Rare (items with a gold box outline on the Collection Screen) items.  Also, the Rare items tend to be linked to a specific Emoji (meaning they'll appear more often if you're playing with that emoji, but they'll still appear even if you're using a different emoji.  You can see which emoji is "better" for each item is you tap on the item on the Collection screen.







Olaf said:


> Reading the Reddit board and someone said something about popping balloons for coins.


I just discovered this one yesterday!  After you finish playing a game and the score screen appears and some balloons float upwards after the score finishes tallying.  If you tap the balloons, they'll pop and each balloon is worth one coin.







Olaf said:


> And holding down on the screen when the game is finished?


I don't know anything about this one; I'll have to look into it!


----------



## figment_jii

It looks like the game has gotten an update for the Android platform, but no update has come through the iOS platform yet. 

For those that play on both platforms, has anyone else noticed/gotten a glitch regarding the Missions that involve collecting items?  I was playing on my iOS device and got a mission that says "Collect exactly 3 items in one game".  When I switched to my Android device, the Mission now says "Collect exactly 2 items in one game"...but no items are dropping on the Android games anymore because I've finished collecting everything (a change since the update).  I'm going to go back to my iOS device to try and clear the Mission; I just hope this is glitch that they fix soon by either adding items back to the game even if players have finished collecting everything or they add more items to collect or they somehow prevent that mission from showing up if you've finished collecting everything!

Update: Looks like the iOS update has come through, so at least the games are now in sync!


----------



## SweetJulia23

figment_jii said:


> I _think_ these are generally two different things, but they might be tangentially related.
> 
> When you get a repeat emoji in a gold/silver/diamond box, you are working towards leveling up your emoji's skill. Sometimes the skill level will increase by a whole number (e.g., 1 to 2), other times it takes more than one repeat appearance to increase the skill level. That basically increases the emoji's skill power (e.g., level one Woody has one lasso, level two has two lassos, etc.).
> 
> The number under the emoji when the game is calculating the score is how many points you get each time you clear that emoji. I _think_ the progress bar under the emoji moves depending on how many of that type of emoji you cleared in that game. For example, if you cleared 100 of the Woody emoji in that game, the progress bar moves the equivalent of 100 (but I have no idea how many emojis it takes to increase to the next point score level).
> 
> I haven't paid attention (I will now), but it's possible you might get some amount of a credit towards the score points when you open a gold/silver/diamond box with that emoji. So, in that way, I don't think you need to wait until the bar is almost full before buying a new gold/silver/diamond box. I would just buy then whenever you want.



Thanks for the explanation. I've seen it a few more times now and sometimes even if the bar is barely full, the emoji power goes up to level two, and other times even if the bar is almost full, the bar goes almost a whole cycle and refills without a level increase (that probably didn't make sense!). I think you're right and that it's just random whether or not the level increases. 1 to 2 or 2 to 3 etc. 

I just downloaded the update and the icon looks different but everything else is the same. I don't see the hatbox ghost emoji or yeti. I figured they would be available as gold or diamond boxes. Has anyone seen them?


----------



## figment_jii

From the description in the iOS update, I think the new stuff will appear sometime in October (hopefully early in October so we have most of the month to try and get them!).


> NEW HALLOWEEN EMOJIS & SPECIAL EVENT!
> Scare up high scores with the new Hatbox Ghost and Abominable Snowman emojis!
> 
> Play our Halloween Special Items Event to collect spook-tacular new emojis, including black cat, candy corn, witch hat and more!
> 
> Complete the 7 special Halloween item cards to win 60+ prizes and collect the entire set of spooky emojis. Available for a limited time during October!


----------



## SweetJulia23

Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

Okay, now I really want the new event to start...my latest mission is to collect 19 items...but no items are dropping anymore!  Sigh...


----------



## WebmasterJackie

figment_jii said:


> Okay, now I really want the new event to start...my latest mission is to collect 19 items...but no items are dropping anymore!  Sigh...


I'm having that same issue with no items dropping. What a bummer!


----------



## figment_jii

I sent Support a note because this could be a problem in the future if these types of missions keep appearing after the Halloween event ends.  Hopefully they'll figure out a way to fix the missions.  Maybe if we're lucky, the event will start tomorrow!


----------



## Princess4

With the Halloween event some people on Facebook jumped their device and started the even which looks like its 29 days long so i think the event will start tomorrow just a guess but here is hoping tempted to switch my device to tomorrow to verify but will wait.


----------



## SweetJulia23

I was really hoping the halloween emojis would be Jack and Sally. I even saved 200 gems to buy them in case they were in a diamond box. 

If you switch your phone ahead to tomorrow, what happens when you reset it to the actual time? Does it mess up the game?


----------



## Princess Minnie of Disney

Ahh I love the new Halloween item emojis! They are so cute but, the character ones are kinda boring. I was hoping for maybe a special edition Halloween dressed Mickey and Minnie, something  a little more Disney!


----------



## Charade67

New here and need help. I'm stuck on collect 550 coins in one game. Any tips?


----------



## Princess Minnie of Disney

Hiya! My tip is to use your strongest emoji and use an extra time boost. That usually helps me, hope it does the same for you


----------



## Charade67

Thanks. Another question - how do I get a picture to show on my profile?


----------



## Princess Minnie of Disney

Oh go to the settings and log into facebook, it will set to your profile picture. Have fun!


----------



## Charade67

Thanks. Looks like I need to have a minimum of 10 posts before I can add an avatar.


----------



## SweetJulia23

Has anyone finished level 6 and 7 of the halloween event? I thought the ghost and yeti were guaranteed but it looks like the last prize is just a random gold box. Not sure I want to spend 200 gems on a diamond box to guarantee getting at least one of the two, but I also don't want to play 100 hours smashing pumpkins just to get a random gold box.


----------



## Princess Minnie of Disney

I haven't finished the levels yet but, I think it's a random box. Personally I don't think the Emojis are worth 200 diamonds since I think they will be available after Halloween too.


----------



## Princess4

SweetJulia23 said:


> I was really hoping the halloween emojis would be Jack and Sally. I even saved 200 gems to buy them in case they were in a diamond box.
> 
> If you switch your phone ahead to tomorrow, what happens when you reset it to the actual time? Does it mess up the game?


so i did switch the main thing your lives may be messed up because you get 5 more if you jump an hour good luck all got the yettie from a gold box and just collecting coins until i can get all of the emoji then on to level ups!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

When Belle and Beast were in the diamond box I had saved up enough jems to get one.  I was hoarding them, lol!  I was very disappointed to discover that the box only gives you one of the characters.  Not only that, but it is random.  I ended up buying more jems because I was worried that they were temporary and that I would miss them.  In the end I bought 4 diamond boxes, the first three were Belle, and the forth was a Beast.  Ugg.

I'm hoping that the new emojis just stay in the game and you can eventually collect them with gold boxes.

I've collected all the regular items and I am at the end of level 5 for the Halloween game.  I'm on level 61 of the regular game and I only have three more emojis to collect, including the two new ones.


----------



## kpmcmullin

Anyone having problems using the emoji's with ios 10.0.2? When I click a character and the pull up menu appears with the different variations of that character, those emojis will not appear for me to paste into a message. Thanks!


----------



## Charade67

Any secret to getting the game to drop more items? I've tried the item boost, but still haven't gotten close to getting 7 items in one game.


----------



## ChrisNY2

Charade67 said:


> Any secret to getting the game to drop more items? I've tried the item boost, but still haven't gotten close to getting 7 items in one game.



When I've had those challenges, I work hard to do a Star+Item combo, which makes more items appear.


----------



## Charade67

Thanks. I'll try that.


----------



## figment_jii

I aLao used the Star+Item combo to clear the mission that required a lot of items.  One thing I noticed is that the Halloween event items will appear in the same format as what ever you combined with the Star.  So if you do a Sta+Pumpkin, then more pumpkins will appear and you'll have to break all of them open.  If you do Star+Item (from a broken open pumpkin), then more items appear.  So I would try to do Star+Item rather than Star+Pumpkin.


----------



## Charade67

Thanks. The star+item worked. I was able to collect 10 items.


----------



## KristenATX

kpmcmullin said:


> Anyone having problems using the emoji's with ios 10.0.2? When I click a character and the pull up menu appears with the different variations of that character, those emojis will not appear for me to paste into a message. Thanks!



I came here with that exact question, too. It hadn't occurred to me that they stopped working when I updated my iOS, so maybe that's it. Fingers crossed the game designers have been told about this bug and will fix it in an update soon!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

I just finished the Halloween challenge and the gold box is random. :-(  I wonder how long I'm going to have to play to get the Yeti now?


----------



## Dajhek

I haven't seen this posted, but has anyone else had issues with the app not giving the option to sign up with Facebook? I've updated the app to 1.5, updated the iPhone software to 10, restarted everything, but am still not given the option, even under settings. I can login on my iPad mini, but not my phone (which, of course, has all my emojis...).

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

This Halloween event is taking forever because I don't have a lot of the emojis that are behind the gold boxes that are "lucky with _____." I did, however, get the hat box ghost from a regular gold box.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

I finished the Halloween event and I'm joining the group of not being happy about the prize being just a random gold box. I got an upgrade on the Cheshire Cat which kind of stinks.  So, I still don't have either the Hatbox Ghost or the Abominable Snowman.


----------



## Charade67

I'm almost finished with the Halloween event and am disappointed to find out it's just a random gold box.  I still need to collect most of the gold emojis, so hopefully I will get one I don't have yet.

Yay! I have an avatar now.


----------



## Kenny1113

I'm really sick of purchasing a gold box-only to have an upgrade on a character


----------



## bellrae

I wish it only did upgrades to characters after you had collected them all. And like others, bummed that I didn't get a Halloween emoji at the end of the Halloween event.


----------



## KristenATX

KristenATX said:


> I came here with that exact question, too. It hadn't occurred to me that they stopped working when I updated my iOS, so maybe that's it. Fingers crossed the game designers have been told about this bug and will fix it in an update soon!



Update for anyone else having this issue: They work when you use them as stickers instead of emojis from a keyboard.


----------



## madchatter

How many levels are there? I'm on 56 and they won't give me anymore item collections. Just says 'coming soon. Complete all tasks
To unlock'. I'm curious how high it goes. The item collection I just finished was the vehicles where the UFO was rare.


----------



## waffles77

madchatter said:


> How many levels are there? I'm on 56 and they won't give me anymore item collections. Just says 'coming soon. Complete all tasks
> To unlock'. I'm curious how high it goes. The item collection I just finished was the vehicles where the UFO was rare.



I am in the same position as you are. The last collection I had was with the ufos and now the next group are locked. I am not sure what tasks will unlock them. 

I had to 'waste' 40 coins to bypass missions that required collecting emojis because there aren't any. 

Wish I knew what tasks have to be completed in order to unlock more. Completing a level doesn't do it.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

madchatter said:


> How many levels are there? I'm on 56 and they won't give me anymore item collections. Just says 'coming soon. Complete all tasks
> To unlock'. I'm curious how high it goes. The item collection I just finished was the vehicles where the UFO was rare.



Someone a few pages back said that there were 65 levels, but they must have added more because I am now on 68.  I have also collected all the items, but there are random items dropping for me so that I can still complete the tasks.

I did have to burn some jems bypassing the task to collect 8 items in one game.  I tried using extra time and item boosts plus the rainbow+item combo and the best I can do is 7.


----------



## bawsmom

on the level where you need 18 sunshines, what's your secret???


----------



## madchatter

bawsmom said:


> on the level where you need 18 sunshines, what's your secret???


Sunshine boost with Tinkerbell. That's how I did it.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

bawsmom said:


> on the level where you need 18 sunshines, what's your secret???



I use Cinderella.  Mine is level 2 now so three sunshines each time I use her power.


----------



## bawsmom

madchatter said:


> Sunshine boost with Tinkerbell. That's how I did it.



Thanks.  I had used that, but it seems that the program wasn't counting my sunshines..... but it worked this time





HockeyMomNH said:


> I use Cinderella.  Mine is level 2 now so three sunshines each time I use her power.



I don't have Cinderella yet... hopefully soon!


----------



## Olaf

Man, I'm feeling like a total slug.  I'm only on level 40.   You guys amaze me.


----------



## Princess4

Kenny1113 said:


> I'm really sick of purchasing a gold box-only to have an upgrade on a character


my thought is eventually i will get all of them cause once they are maxed out you have more of a chance to get new one plus they keep adding them so I'm OK with not getting a new one every time i want to level them all up to max level but haven't played in a while Disney magic kingdom Halloween event is priority since i finished this one ages ago


----------



## WebmasterJackie

I just got the Belle emoji from a gold box and then some more sets of items unlocked! The first one is called "Wonderland." Next is "Outer Space", then "Disney Hats", and "Fun in the Sun."


----------



## Marjorie Lierz

I don't have Belle but mine just unlocked too during the daily challenge! Pretty excited about it because I'm at level 75 with no more missions.


----------



## CurleeQ

I'm just curious, what's everyone's favorite/go to emoji? I can never decide which one to use!


----------



## Vgraves2003

ChrisNY2 said:


> When I've had those challenges, I work hard to do a Star+Item combo, which makes more items appear.


YEA!!  This worked me for me!! I was trying to pass that one for a long time!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

I just came to post that there were more item collections added today but I see you guys beat me to it.


----------



## madchatter

CurleeQ said:


> I'm just curious, what's everyone's favorite/go to emoji? I can never decide which one to use!


Kermit is my best, most powerful so I use him a lot. But I also really like Tink since I get more stars that way.


----------



## GirthyGirl

CurleeQ said:


> I'm just curious, what's everyone's favorite/go to emoji? I can never decide which one to use!


I use Alice the most. I like that I control the board during her power up.


----------



## GirthyGirl

Has anyone seen the new Dug emoji you get for having ten FB friends that play the game?  I really don't like when games do that because I  really don't want to hound my friends to sign up.


----------



## Olaf

I finished my Halloween thingie yesterday and got Tink!   I'm happy.   I seem to do the best with Ursula, but Flounder and Goofy are good for me too.


----------



## Kristin322

Finished halloween event now resuming original play.  I am trying to collect icons for bippity boppity boo and the icons are dropping but are not registering that I recieved them I have been stuck at 154/175 items collected for 2 weeks.  does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## ShelleyTaylor

Two questions regarding popping balloons on results page!! I just got that today for the first time, and 35 is going to take awhile!! Any tips to popping more than one on iphone?

Is this only on iphone, or does it work on ipad? I can't seem to make any pop on ipad.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Princess Minnie of Disney

CurleeQ said:


> I'm just curious, what's everyone's favorite/go to emoji? I can never decide which one to use!


My go to is usually Anna cause for some reason I always get wicked high scores with her. Other than her I also love using Tink, Alice, Stitch and Donald.


----------



## Princess Minnie of Disney

GirthyGirl said:


> Has anyone seen the new Dug emoji you get for having ten FB friends that play the game?  I really don't like when games do that because I  really don't want to hound my friends to sign up.


I also saw that! He looks really cute but, I don't think I can get 10 friends to play(they aren't really into Disney games). I did try to invite some but, it wouldn't let me so I'm contacting the support team.


----------



## Dhuber10

Any one interested in being temporary Facebook "friends" to unlock the Dug emoji?


----------



## Princess Minnie of Disney

Dhuber10 said:


> Any one interested in being temporary Facebook "friends" to unlock the Dug emoji?


I honestly think this could be a good idea, does anybody else wanna be temp. friends? I can do it if it's only temporary.


----------



## Charade67

I've had a strange thing happen. I'm playing this game on both my iPad and iPhone, but mainly on the iPad. I always play the game saved on the server, but my iphone game is behind the Ipad in item collections.  I completed the Halloween challenge on the iPad, but am still working on it on the phone. When I started playing the iPad today, I noticed that the Halloween challenge was back to level 3. Does this make any sense at all?


----------



## Princess Minnie of Disney

Charade67 said:


> I've had a strange thing happen. I'm playing this game on both my iPad and iPhone, but mainly on the iPad. I always play the game saved on the server, but my iphone game is behind the Ipad in item collections.  I completed the Halloween challenge on the iPad, but am still working on it on the phone. When I started playing the iPad today, I noticed that the Halloween challenge was back to level 3. Does this make any sense at all?


Hi there! This happened to me too except it erased all my progress. I would contact their support team since they have the best chance of getting your progress back. Hope this helps!


----------



## Charade67

I think I'm just going to leave it alone and play the challenge again. I noticed that I still have the emoji I got from completing it the first time.


----------



## SweetJulia23

I connected my game to Facebook on my phone to get Dug. I'll never reach 10 so I want to disconnect it now. Is there any way to do that? I logged onto Facebook on my laptop and could't even see Emoji Blitz anywhere on my account.

edit: found it! I just had to log out of Facebook on the app. Not sure if I'm still connected but just can't see it now though.


----------



## Joaniegirl

So I'm tryna finish the Halloween event thing. I have ONE collection item to collect which is the black cat. And EVERYTIME I play and pop the pumpkins I just get a stupid duplicate of all the items I already have. So bloody annoying. 

Also, a tip: I find when I'm purchasing a new emoji, after the coins are collected and the treasure box appears, I feel if I tap on the box while it's shaking open, I get a new emoji as opposed to upgrading an existing one.  

Such a good game but this Halloween event is annoying me to no end. Lol


----------



## Robodoc

I'll be a temporary FB friend. Find me at Robert Gainor and look for baby monkey profile pic.


----------



## Robodoc

Anyone know how to use Disney emojis in Facebook? My friend sent me one but doesn't know how she did it.


----------



## Robodoc

WebmasterJackie said:


> I finished the Halloween event and I'm joining the group of not being happy about the prize being just a random gold box. I got an upgrade on the Cheshire Cat which kind of stinks.  So, I still don't have either the Hatbox Ghost or the Abominable Snowman.


I got a repeat too. Oddly, I got hatbox ghost and abominable from buying Gold boxes


----------



## Robodoc

SweetJulia23 said:


> Has anyone finished level 6 and 7 of the halloween event? I thought the ghost and yeti were guaranteed but it looks like the last prize is just a random gold box. Not sure I want to spend 200 gems on a diamond box to guarantee getting at least one of the two, but I also don't want to play 100 hours smashing pumpkins just to get a random gold box.


I got a Sebastian upgrade after finishing Halloween items. But I did get ghost and yeti from buying gold boxes!


----------



## Robodoc

HockeyMomNH said:


> When Belle and Beast were in the diamond box I had saved up enough jems to get one.  I was hoarding them, lol!  I was very disappointed to discover that the box only gives you one of the characters.  Not only that, but it is random.  I ended up buying more jems because I was worried that they were temporary and that I would miss them.  In the end I bought 4 diamond boxes, the first three were Belle, and the forth was a Beast.  Ugg.
> 
> I'm hoping that the new emojis just stay in the game and you can eventually collect them with gold boxes.
> 
> I've collected all the regular items and I am at the end of level 5 for the Halloween game.  I'm on level 61 of the regular game and I only have three more emojis to collect, including the two new ones.


I collected both ghost and yeti from buying gold boxes.


----------



## ebusinessguru

Hi. I just got Dug. My fav emoji now. Really cute and gameplay is kinda fun. But capped at level 1. Just found this thread


----------



## heathertravel

Princess Minnie of Disney said:


> I honestly think this could be a good idea, does anybody else wanna be temp. friends? I can do it if it's only temporary.


I am interested in being temporary friends in order to earn Dug!


----------



## lanejudy

Any suggestions for getting a new character instead of a power upgrade?  I'm stuck on level 40 (yeah, way behind some of you guys!  )  and can't get past it because I need Sully.  I refuse to buy my way out so I've been stuck here for nearly a month -- well, I've also been playing the Halloween version so haven't spent as much time on regular level play.  But still can't get Sully to open


----------



## madchatter

lanejudy said:


> Any suggestions for getting a new character instead of a power upgrade?  I'm stuck on level 40 (yeah, way behind some of you guys!  )  and can't get past it because I need Sully.  I refuse to buy my way out so I've been stuck here for nearly a month -- well, I've also been playing the Halloween version so haven't spent as much time on regular level play.  But still can't get Sully to open


Unfortunately you'll just have to keep trying boxes or swap the mission with gems. I haven't seen any way to get a parochial character.


----------



## Robodoc

heathertravel said:


> I am interested in being temporary friends in order to earn Dug!


----------



## Robodoc

heathertravel said:


> I am interested in being temporary friends in order to earn Dug!


You can temp friend me. Robert Gainor. Look for baby monkey pic.


----------



## Kenny1113

Kristin322 said:


> Finished halloween event now resuming original play.  I am trying to collect icons for bippity boppity boo and the icons are dropping but are not registering that I recieved them I have been stuck at 154/175 items collected for 2 weeks.  does anyone know how to fix this?




I have been having the same problem (not Bibbiti boppity boo) with my items not registering. I thought it was just me.


----------



## Robodoc

Kenny1113 said:


> I have been having the same problem (not Bibbiti boppity boo) with my items not registering. I thought it was just me.


Items will continue to drop, but they may be ones that you have already fully collected. When you check your item progress tab it will show you how many of which ones that you still need. Also, the rare ones in gold will show you which emoji to use to have better luck getting them if you touch the item while on that screen. It will say "Lucky with..."


----------



## Dhuber10

B


----------



## lanejudy

madchatter said:


> Unfortunately you'll just have to keep trying boxes or swap the mission with gems. I haven't seen any way to get a parochial character.



That's what I was afraid of, thanks.  I play with my daughter and she tends to use the gems to extend play so I rarely get 20 accumulated to swap.  Maybe I can convince her to save them for me.  I'll finish the Halloween version first anyway.


----------



## Kenny1113

Robodoc said:


> Items will continue to drop, but they may be ones that you have already fully collected. When you check your item progress tab it will show you how many of which ones that you still need. Also, the rare ones in gold will show you which emoji to use to have better luck getting them if you touch the item while on that screen. It will say "Lucky with..."




Nope,  they are not items I already have. 
Prior to playing a round I needed 5 tinker bell, I got one in the round (it even registered on left hand corner) it didn't go to my items page after the round. When I clicked on the tab it still showed that I needed 5 tinker bell. I thought this was a glitch, but it happened again with simba and aladdin lamp.


----------



## Olaf

ShelleyTaylor said:


> Two questions regarding popping balloons on results page!! I just got that today for the first time, and 35 is going to take awhile!! Any tips to popping more than one on iphone?



I just managed to pop two at one go this morning.   The key seems to be to only have one thumb/finger on the screen at a time.   At least that's what worked for me.   And of course, you have to be fast.   

Free Spin?   Have the rest of you seen the free spin offer?   I've had it twice today.   Watch a commercial, and get a free spin.


----------



## Robodoc

Olaf said:


> I just managed to pop two at one go this morning.   The key seems to be to only have one thumb/finger on the screen at a time.   At least that's what worked for me.   And of course, you have to be fast.
> 
> Free Spin?   Have the rest of you seen the free spin offer?   I've had it twice today.   Watch a commercial, and get a free spin.



Recently had that mission and didn't even know those balloons could be popped. Did 1-2 initially then got 4-5 at a time. Just be fast.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Willing to be a temp FB friend too.  Lynn Anthony Parkhurst - my profile pic is from my wedding, 24 years ago.


----------



## madchatter

Well...I got a new phone. I logged into facebook from the old phone and then logged into the new phone and chose to play from server. Everything is like it should be except the item collections. It's stated me back at the very beginning and the beginning of the Halloween event which I had completed. What can I do? I was almost through all the collections that are out now.


----------



## Sakigt

I'm at level 28 and trying to get 500 coins in a game. Tried with Minnie and my level 2 Pumbaa and could only get to high 300s. New blitz mode with Simba popped up so I started working in that and I got 439? How are these calculated?


----------



## figment_jii

madchatter said:


> Well...I got a new phone. I logged into facebook from the old phone and then logged into the new phone and chose to play from server. Everything is like it should be except the item collections. It's stated me back at the very beginning and the beginning of the Halloween event which I had completed. What can I do? I was almost through all the collections that are out now.


I would contact Support and see if there is anything they can do.  The game used track item progress via the Server, so you could easily switch between devices, but that functionality was lost when they rolled out the Halloween event. I contacted Support at that point and asked and they said they would look into it, but didn't have any timeframe to when it would be resolved (or even if it would be resolved).  I ended up having to do the Halloween event twice (once on each device), which was time consuming and repetitive.


----------



## Robodoc

I'm having a problem that I can't use the Emojis on Facebook. I try to copy and paste like instructed and am able to copy, but only option says "Look up" when I try to paste. Any solutions???


----------



## ChrisNY2

Wow I have a challenge of "32 clouds in one game." I've done Mickey with extra time and full power boosts and still can only get up to 28. Any tips?


----------



## madchatter

ChrisNY2 said:


> Wow I have a challenge of "32 clouds in one game." I've done Mickey with extra time and full power boosts and still can only get up to 28. Any tips?


Lately I've been able to swipe a star into a cloud and then set off the whole screen of clouds. Early on the game it only counted the emoji you actually start moving. But now it's counting all of them. I wonder if that would work for you if you can get a cloud and star together?


----------



## ChrisNY2

madchatter said:


> Lately I've been able to swipe a star into a cloud and then set off the whole screen of clouds. Early on the game it only counted the emoji you actually start moving. But now it's counting all of them. I wonder if that would work for you if you can get a cloud and star together?



You're right! It does seem to be counting all of them now! It worked


----------



## ebusinessguru

So who's your favourite person to use against Maleficent? I'm using Nemo a lot because of the frequent board clears and stars. But keen to hear other strategies


----------



## Princess4

ebusinessguru said:


> So who's your favourite person to use against Maleficent? I'm using Nemo a lot because of the frequent board clears and stars. But keen to hear other strategies


ya i just got nemo upgraded so i almost allways get a star or sun or cloud wish we could get the new mickey in a different way besides the gem box that has a 1 in 3 shot


----------



## GirthyGirl

ebusinessguru said:


> So who's your favourite person to use against Maleficent? I'm using Nemo a lot because of the frequent board clears and stars. But keen to hear other strategies


I lucked out and got Sorcerer Mickey on my second try. With him you get 2X the books.  I am a little confused on how to correctly use his power though. Does anyone know?


----------



## figment_jii

When you tap Sorcerer Mickey a circle of stars appears.  They then move around and resolve themselves into a pattern.  You need to trace the pattern between the stars.  It looks like you don't have to do in one continuous motion, just make sure to link all of the stars within the time limit.

I was using Elsa before getting the Sorcerer Mickey.  She clears whole lines which was pretty useful.  I also found that trying to use the Book+Star works (creates more books), but it can be hard to get the book and star to line up correctly.


----------



## Princess4

figment_jii said:


> When you tap Sorcerer Mickey a circle of stars appears.  They then move around and resolve themselves into a pattern.  You need to trace the pattern between the stars.  It looks like you don't have to do in one continuous motion, just make sure to link all of the stars within the time limit.
> 
> I was using Elsa before getting the Sorcerer Mickey.  She clears whole lines which was pretty useful.  I also found that trying to use the Book+Star works (creates more books), but it can be hard to get the book and star to line up correctly.


ya the book and star really helps but getting them to line up is hard good luck all


----------



## MarieShedsky

I hate that you have to buy a diamond box for sorcerer Mickey. I haven't spent money on the game and can't. I rarely use diamonds and only have 200--- not worth the 1/3 shot at getting him and I have the other two who are both at level 2 already. Getting all the way to the end will be really hard without the extra power from Mickey.


----------



## Charade67

I have less than 100 diamonds. I keep having to use mine to get past tasks that I can't do because I don;t have the required emoji yet.


----------



## skuttle

MarieShedsky said:


> I hate that you have to buy a diamond box for sorcerer Mickey. I haven't spent money on the game and can't. I rarely use diamonds and only have 200--- not worth the 1/3 shot at getting him and I have the other two who are both at level 2 already. Getting all the way to the end will be really hard without the extra power from Mickey.



I totally agree!  If you buy the box with diamonds, you should be able to pick which one you get!  I used diamonds for the Halloween one. I had already received the yeti in a gold box, and bought the diamond box thinking surely they'll give me the ghost. Nope! I don't spend money on games either, so it took me a long time to collect enough diamonds!


----------



## GirthyGirl

figment_jii said:


> When you tap Sorcerer Mickey a circle of stars appears.  They then move around and resolve themselves into a pattern.  You need to trace the pattern between the stars.  It looks like you don't have to do in one continuous motion, just make sure to link all of the stars within the time limit.


Thank you!


----------



## Princess4

so i have saved my gems and had over 200 and lucked out and got the new mickey i dont like his power with the stars but i love the x2 for the event good luck all!


----------



## ChrisNY2

Princess4 said:


> so i have saved my gems and had over 200 and lucked out and got the new mickey i dont like his power with the stars but i love the x2 for the event good luck all!



You lucked out - I had a bunch of google play credit from doing google surveys, so I bought a bunch of gems. I got 4 genies and then finally a sorcerer mickey!


----------



## madchatter

I had saved up about 230 gems. Gambled.  Lost.  Another Genie.


----------



## Princess4

for anyone wanted to gurantee the new mickey you would have to have the other 2 maxed out so good luck all


----------



## orionsbell

How do I get the Maleficent emoji? Is it part of the prize track? I started started playing just as the Ursula challenge was ending and have seen it in some sample screens.


----------



## figment_jii

I haven't gotten her, but assuming this is similar to the Ursula event, then you have to play the event to unlock her.  The prize track has a bunch of gold boxes and three purple skull face boxes.  Last time, Ursula was in the purple box, so I'm assuming it'll be the same with Maleficent.


----------



## orionsbell

figment_jii said:


> I haven't gotten her, but assuming this is similar to the Ursula event, then you have to play the event to unlock her.  The prize track has a bunch of gold boxes and three purple skull face boxes.  Last time, Ursula was in the purple box, so I'm assuming it'll be the same with Maleficent.



So Maleficent will come with the first skull box? I spent $10 bucks to get the Sorcerer Mickey and even with him doubling the number of grimoires I can't see any hope of finishing the whole prize track in the alotted days.


----------



## figment_jii

That's my hope, but I haven't gotten to that box yet...


----------



## ebusinessguru

orionsbell said:


> So Maleficent will come with the first skull box? I spent $10 bucks to get the Sorcerer Mickey and even with him doubling the number of grimoires I can't see any hope of finishing the whole prize track in the alotted days.


Yes. She comes with the first box you get on the track. By the time you finish the track she should be on level 2


----------



## lilclerk

I am so frustrated that I spent 200 gems that I've been saving up since I started and it leveled up my tink to 2.5 instead of giving me mickey or genie. Bleh.


----------



## LoveStitch

New to the game...why does it not let me play when I have lives left? I get 2-3 lives in, and then I keep hitting "play", but it keeps toggling me back and forth between whatever screen I'm on and "Boosts". I don't want to buy a boost, but it seems like it wants to force me to do so. 

Edited to add that I'm now refilled to 5 lives, and it still won't let me play. Quitting the app and restarting my iPad don't help.


----------



## Princess Minnie of Disney

LoveStitch said:


> New to the game...why does it not let me play when I have lives left? I get 2-3 lives in, and then I keep hitting "play", but it keeps toggling me back and forth between whatever screen I'm on and "Boosts". I don't want to buy a boost, but it seems like it wants to force me to do so.
> 
> Edited to add that I'm now refilled to 5 lives, and it still won't let me play. Quitting the app and restarting my iPad don't help.


Go to their help page, I've seen something about what to do when this happens. Good luck!


----------



## LoveStitch

Princess Minnie of Disney said:


> Go to their help page, I've seen something about what to do when this happens. Good luck!


I've done everything they suggest doing...it makes no difference. I found a note from about 2-1/2 months ago about an issue that MIGHT be related...it says they were going to fix it in the next update... Surely there's been an update since August 23?

I've asked a question through their help desk...guess I'll wait and see if I receive an answer...so far all day have only been able to play 4 games, and my coins have gone from 4510 to 3076 to 2610 to 2146... And I'm not spending any coins!


----------



## Princess Minnie of Disney

LoveStitch said:


> I've done everything they suggest doing...it makes no difference. I found a note from about 2-1/2 months ago about an issue that MIGHT be related...it says they were going to fix it in the next update... Surely there's been an update since August 23?
> 
> I've asked a question through their help desk...guess I'll wait and see if I receive an answer...so far all day have only been able to play 4 games, and my coins have gone from 4510 to 3076 to 2610 to 2146... And I'm not spending any coins!


Oh that doesn't sound good at all, I would definitely contact them. However just warning you from my experience they aren't much help. Wishing you the best though!


----------



## Princess Minnie of Disney

Does anyone have any tips for collecting more items for the Malificent challenge? I would buy the Mickey but I've saved up only 200 gems and have both Tink +Genie so I'm worried it will be a power up. Very annoyed that this challenge wants you to buy gems to advance... Thanks in advance!


----------



## Princess Minnie of Disney

ChrisNY2 said:


> You lucked out - I had a bunch of google play credit from doing google surveys, so I bought a bunch of gems. I got 4 genies and then finally a sorcerer mickey!


Hiya! I have a question about doing those surveys, are they worth it? I've been thinking about starting them to earn credits for the game but, I wanna know if its safe and effective. Thanks!


----------



## skuttle

Princess Minnie of Disney said:


> Does anyone have any tips for collecting more items for the Malificent challenge? I would buy the Mickey but I've saved up only 200 gems and have both Tink +Genie so I'm worried it will be a power up. Very annoyed that this challenge wants you to buy gems to advance... Thanks in advance!



I was able to get halfway through already without the Mickey.  Biggest thing that helps is trying to do a star + item combo.  I try to use the emojis that I found give me the most chances for stars, then when I get a star, I save it as long as possible to see if an item will line up with it.

I finally saved up enough diamonds and last night took a chance and bought the diamond box. I was lucky and got mickey!  I already have Tink and Genie, and neither were maxed out, so I was worried I'd get one of them again!


----------



## LoveStitch

Princess Minnie of Disney said:


> Oh that doesn't sound good at all, I would definitely contact them. However just warning you from my experience they aren't much help. Wishing you the best though!


Good to know...got a response saying they'd be back to me in 48 hours, so I'll wait that long. I wonder what might happen if I uninstall and reinstall the app. Would I lose the emojis I've already downloaded to my keyboard?


----------



## Princess Minnie of Disney

LoveStitch said:


> Good to know...got a response saying they'd be back to me in 48 hours, so I'll wait that long. I wonder what might happen if I uninstall and reinstall the app. Would I lose the emojis I've already downloaded to my keyboard?


I have done that before and as long as you were logged into Facebook then no you shouldn't lose any. However, I did lose progress on some missions. It's a risky move but, sometimes works.


----------



## tll1225

Same here. I can't play anything but "Challenges". Any body other there that can help? I'm on Level 6. If I click "Missions" or "Icons" it will take me to the Boosts. I have some "free" boosts that I'd use, but even if I click that, I can't click "Play".


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Today is the last day of the Maleficent challenge.  I still need to collect 100 books before the end of the day to finish.  I haven't been playing as much the last week or so.


----------



## figment_jii

Good luck to everyone trying to finish the Maleficent event today!


----------



## Kenny1113

MarieShedsky said:


> I hate that you have to buy a diamond box for sorcerer Mickey. I haven't spent money on the game and can't. I rarely use diamonds and only have 200--- not worth the 1/3 shot at getting him and I have the other two who are both at level 2 already. Getting all the way to the end will be really hard without the extra power from Mickey.




Yeah, I accidentally used my gems and did it and got tinker bell. I was looking at it to see if you were guaranteed the Mickey and accidentally moved forward with it. 



orionsbell said:


> So Maleficent will come with the first skull box? I spent $10 bucks to get the Sorcerer Mickey and even with him doubling the number of grimoires I can't see any hope of finishing the whole prize track in the alotted days.




The most books I have recevied was 8 and that was swapping stars with books x2 in one game. No way to finish, I'm finally on the last step to hopefully get Malicifent but need 150 books! :0


----------



## Princess4

i am on the last one but wont get to play till tonight hopefully i can defeat her 1 last time to upgrade her.  good luck all!


----------



## Charade67

How many levels are there currently?


----------



## Charade67

Can anyone tell me how many levels there currently are?

Is there a way to delete a post? I didn't see my last post, so I posted again. Now both are showing.


----------



## Robodoc

MarieShedsky said:


> I hate that you have to buy a diamond box for sorcerer Mickey. I haven't spent money on the game and can't. I rarely use diamonds and only have 200--- not worth the 1/3 shot at getting him and I have the other two who are both at level 2 already. Getting all the way to the end will be really hard without the extra power from Mickey.


Yes, I had spent all 200 gems that I earned through challenges and spins, only to get a repeat silver emoji. What a waste.


----------



## madchatter

Charade67 said:


> Can anyone tell me how many levels there currently are?
> 
> Is there a way to delete a post? I didn't see my last post, so I posted again. Now both are showing.



I'm on 77. Not sure how high it goes.


----------



## Charade67

I just made it to 61.


----------



## ebusinessguru

madchatter said:


> I'm on 77. Not sure how high it goes.


Wow. How did you get to 77? I maxed out at 75


----------



## madchatter

ebusinessguru said:


> Wow. How did you get to 77? I maxed out at 75


I finally linked to facebook because I was changing phones. That cost me all my progress on item collections but I've just kept going on levels.


----------



## ebusinessguru

madchatter said:


> I finally linked to facebook because I was changing phones. That cost me all my progress on item collections but I've just kept going on levels.


Hmmm. I'm linked on facebook too. But don't have any missions. Almost done with the items too. Now there's nothing much to do ...


----------



## lanejudy

lanejudy said:


> Any suggestions for getting a new character instead of a power upgrade?  I'm stuck on level 40 (yeah, way behind some of you guys!  )  and can't get past it because I need Sully.  I refuse to buy my way out so I've been stuck here for nearly a month -- well, I've also been playing the Halloween version so haven't spent as much time on regular level play.  But still can't get Sully to open



Woohoo!  I finally got Sully and finished that level!  My daughter thinks his "scare" is hilarious.  Now Donald Duck is the only silver box I have left to open, but I have several gold boxes still to go.  I need to convince my daughter to allow the coins to collect beyond 15K, she spends them as soon as they're earned -- hmm, sounds like real life...


----------



## Olaf

Has anyone else ever experienced the App not updating your lives?    Just opened it up, after playing several hours ago, and it's still on zero.


----------



## figment_jii

Olaf said:


> Has anyone else ever experienced the App not updating your lives?    Just opened it up, after playing several hours ago, and it's still on zero.


That's a new one...I haven't seen that one.  Did you try closing the app completely and then restarting?  Otherwise, I'd contact Support and see if they have any suggestions/thoughts.


----------



## ChrisNY2

Princess Minnie of Disney said:


> Hiya! I have a question about doing those surveys, are they worth it? I've been thinking about starting them to earn credits for the game but, I wanna know if its safe and effective. Thanks!



I guess it depends on your comfort level with Google. I already have a google phone and use gmail, so I figure they already know so much about me, I don't mind them mining a little more data and paying me for it


----------



## HockeyMomNH

I've maxed out at level 75.  I also have all the items and all the emojis opened. (I got the last one I was missing, Judy Hopp, in the current diamond box.)  So now I am just doing the daily challenges.

Hopefully they will add more content soon.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Olaf said:


> Has anyone else ever experienced the App not updating your lives?    Just opened it up, after playing several hours ago, and it's still on zero.



Did you try starting a game?  Sometimes I've noticed it will show 0 lives, but then when you start a game they are actually in there.


----------



## Olaf

HockeyMomNH said:


> Did you try starting a game?  Sometimes I've noticed it will show 0 lives, but then when you start a game they are actually in there.



Yeah, I've tried that.   No go.   It's weird.   I'll get a notification that my lives are refilled, open the App, and I'm still at zero.   It's almost as if freezes or hangs up somehow.   I think I will contact them with this issue.


----------



## Charade67

I'm currently stuck on getting star/star combo twice in a game. I don't have enough diamonds to swap it out.


----------



## figment_jii

Charade67 said:


> I'm currently stuck on getting star/star combo twice in a game. I don't have enough diamonds to swap it out.


I haven't found any tricks that work consistently to get past some of these missions, other than luck and persistence.  For the star+star combo, I would focus on using an emoji that replaces other emojis with itself (e.g., Randall) in hopes that you'll generate more stars that way.  Other than that, good luck!


----------



## madchatter

Charade67 said:


> I'm currently stuck on getting star/star combo twice in a game. I don't have enough diamonds to swap it out.


That's the toughest one that has popped up multiple times. I have consistently skipped it when possible. My best bet for stars has been tink, especially since she's been level 2. I can usually get 3-4 stars per game that way. 

Watching the videos multiple times per day has resulted in faster collection of gems.


----------



## Charade67

I've been using Randall with no luck. I'll try Tink and see whst happens.


----------



## Olaf

I've had some luck with Flounder and stars.


----------



## figment_jii

They just added Moana, Maui, and Pua to the Gold Box and Diamond Box!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Tink, Randall, Genie, and for some reason I have luck with Goofy for getting stars.


----------



## Charade67

I finally got the star/star combo twice with Flounder. Thanks!!!


----------



## ShelleyTaylor

Where do you find  the link to surveys?


----------



## NurseKim

Charade67 said:


> I'm currently stuck on getting star/star combo twice in a game. I don't have enough diamonds to swap it out.


I have this mission too and it's making me crazy :/ I'm going to try the characters recommended...


----------



## Olaf

I don't really understand the Facebook thing and Dug.   Can someone explain it to me.   I don't know anyone else who plays the game.   In hindsight, I probably should have created a Facebook account just for gaming to link up to this game.   Does anyone else here do that?


----------



## mochaboca

Why am I not getting credit for items I collected during challenges? This use to be the only way I could get items. Now I'm not getting credit!


----------



## Charade67

This game hates me. I have 2 missions left to finish a level. They both involve the Cheshire Cat. I don't have the Cheshire Cat, and have only 18 gems.


----------



## Daisy Dame

hi, sorry if these questions have already been asked answered, I just joined this forum today.

Do we know why we get coins for some matches and not for others? I thought it might be because I didn't have those characters, but that did not turn out to be the case.

I also don't understand the link between facebook and getting the character Dug.

Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

mochaboca said:


> Why am I not getting credit for items I collected during challenges? This use to be the only way I could get items. Now I'm not getting credit!


I noticed that too...it seems like whenever they introduce an update to the game, they change some of the things.  Sometimes the change is better, other times it is not.  I'd send Guest Services/Help a note asking about this change and find out if it's something that they meant to do or if was one of those unintentional changes.



Daisy Dame said:


> Do we know why we get coins for some matches and not for others? I thought it might be because I didn't have those characters, but that did not turn out to be the case.


I haven't entirely figured it out either, but I always thought it had to do with how fast you make matches and how many emojis are in each match.  It seems like if you do three matches with long breaks between the matches, you don't get many/any coins.  If you make matches quickly, then you get coins.  It also seems like if you can get cascading matches, you'll get more coins.


----------



## Princess4

i have a challenge to blitz mode 5 times in 1 game  i rarely get 4 mostly 3 no mater the character any advice? thanks


----------



## figment_jii

I needed the help from the extra time bonus and an emoji that either clears a lot other emojis (e.g., Ursula) or can replace a lot emojis with themselves (e.g., Randall, Genie, Hatbox Ghost, etc.).  Also, I tried to save my clouds, stars, and suns until I was out of blitz mode.  I'm pretty sure the last time I got that mission, I used the Extra Time boost plus Ursula.


----------



## Justin Castleman

Hey all, new to this forum. Kind of curious to see where everyone is at with the game. My details are below. I'd love to see where everyone else is at currently:

Level: 32
Silver Emojis: 11
Gold Emojis: 9
Item Collection: Currently at Disney Attractions
Highest Score Obtained: 1,715,922 with Alien. 

This is all without spending any money to buy coins or gems!


----------



## madchatter

Justin Castleman said:


> Hey all, new to this forum. Kind of curious to see where everyone is at with the game. My details are below. I'd love to see where everyone else is at currently:
> 
> Level: 32
> Silver Emojis: 11
> Gold Emojis: 9
> Item Collection: Currently at Disney Attractions
> Highest Score Obtained: 1,715,922 with Alien.
> 
> This is all without spending any money to buy coins or gems!



Level 85 (maxed out, waiting new)
Silver: 14
Gold: 21
Item: Pluto stuff (2nd trip through, lost all progress when I linked to FB)
Highest Score: 5.1 million with Kermit

I really like the game. Just frustrating some times. And I did buy the 'once in a lifetime' thing a while back for a couple bucks. I figured that as much enjoyment as I was getting I could drop $2.99 or whatever it was.


----------



## Justin Castleman

madchatter said:


> Level 85 (maxed out, waiting new)
> Silver: 14
> Gold: 21
> Item: Pluto stuff (2nd trip through, lost all progress when I linked to FB)
> Highest Score: 5.1 million with Kermit
> 
> I really like the game. Just frustrating some times. And I did buy the 'once in a lifetime' thing a while back for a couple bucks. I figured that as much enjoyment as I was getting I could drop $2.99 or whatever it was.



Wow awesome job. What was the once in a lifetime thing? Are you working on upgrading all your current emojis? You think it's best to save up for Gold emojis rather than buying silver first? Running into a lot of challenges that require a certain gold emoji.


----------



## madchatter

Justin Castleman said:


> Wow awesome job. What was the once in a lifetime thing? Are you working on upgrading all your current emojis? You think it's best to save up for Gold emojis rather than buying silver first? Running into a lot of challenges that require a certain gold emoji.


For the longest time I tried to get as many different ones as possible. It was irritating to me when I leveled up instead of getting a new one. But once I got quite a few it became preferable to level up to generate higher scores. But it is tough when many missions require a certain emoji that you don't have. Doing the free spins as often as possible will help keep enough gems handy to swap a mission periodically. 

A couple of months ago there was a thing for a few dollars that gave like 200 gems and 60 lives or something like that. And then through the Halloween thing I picked up a bunch of gems as well.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Level: 75 (maxed out for me there)
Silver Emojis: 15
Gold Emojis: 27
Rainbow Emojis: 2
Purple Emojis: 2
Items: Maxed out at Fun in the Sun
Current High Score: 5.3 mil with Genie

I've spent money on gems, but only to get diamond box emojis.  I had to have Belle and Beast!

Anyone else a boost hoarder?  I have such a hard time using them, I keep saving them up to use someday.  I've currently got 31 free extra time boosts! Ha!

I'm just doing the daily challenges now, and collecting coins to level up my emojis.


----------



## bellrae

Princess4 said:


> i have a challenge to blitz mode 5 times in 1 game  i rarely get 4 mostly 3 no mater the character any advice? thanks



Do you have the White Rabbit? he buys extra time, so I tend to use him for these kinds of challenges.


----------



## bellrae

Level: 59
Silver Emojis: 12
Gold Emojis: 16
Purple Emojis: 2
Items: Showtime
Current High Score: 4.6 million with Wall-E


----------



## madchatter

HockeyMomNH said:


> Level: 75 (maxed out for me there)
> Silver Emojis: 15
> Gold Emojis: 27
> Rainbow Emojis: 2
> Purple Emojis: 2
> Items: Maxed out at Fun in the Sun
> Current High Score: 5.3 mil with Genie
> 
> I've spent money on gems, but only to get diamond box emojis.  I had to have Belle and Beast!
> 
> Anyone else a boost hoarder?  I have such a hard time using them, I keep saving them up to use someday.  I've currently got 31 free extra time boosts! Ha!
> 
> I'm just doing the daily challenges now, and collecting coins to level up my emojis.


What are the rainbow emojis?


----------



## figment_jii

Some of the emojis have a rainbow colored box around it (similar to the silver, gold, or purple colors around the other emojis).  I know the Sorcerer Mickey has a rainbow and my guess is that Dug is the other rainbow-emoji.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Yes, Sorcerer Mickey and Dug are the two rainbow emojis.  Maleficent and Ursula are the purple emojis


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Dumbo and Jiminy Cricket added this morning.


----------



## figment_jii

I just noticed a glitch in my game.  I have an Android device and an Apple device.  You can link your game via Facebook and play on both devices.  It seemed to work fine, other than collection items didn't transfer between games, but the missions, daily challenges, available emojis, and coins all transferred between the devices without an issue.  I finished the item collections on my Android device, so I've been playing exclusively on my Apple device lately.  Yesterday, I played on my Android device for a bit and then when I went back to the Apple device, it asked me if I wanted to load the game from the Server or the one that was stored on the device.  I selected Server (like I normally do) and all of the usual stuff transferred just fine.  However, the item collection reset back to as if I hadn't collected anything on that board before.  I was collecting stuff on the "Outer Space" board and had about half of the items collected.  After switching devices, it went back to 0 out of 215 items (the Android game was fine - it still shows all boards as being cleared).  So, just something to keep in mind if you play across platforms...don't switch devices until you've just finished collecting a board!


----------



## Francogoofy

AGJ9979 said:


> I just downloaded the game today and am already OBSESSED!!! So much fun, and I will love having lots of Disney emojis while we are on our Disney vaca in December!


Im completely obsessed myself. How did you get the bouncing Mickeys?


----------



## Francogoofy

xlsm said:


> FINALLY got over 700,000 points and moved on to level 9!! I took a screen shot, I was so proud!!


What does the "point value" under the characters mean?

I've been playing since this summer & im completely obsessed. I'm on level 37 & still not #1 on the leaderboard. However, I don't know the 1st & 2nd place people (I'm 4th)

Is anyone else on Facebook & want to play against each other?


----------



## Francogoofy

skuttle said:


> You have to complete all of the missions for the level you are on to move to the next level.


We're you able to finally get out of level 2?


----------



## Francogoofy

BillieBillie said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the use of value point??


I just asked the same question.... Any answers?


----------



## Francogoofy

Anyone want to become FB friends so we can compete on our leaderboard? I would rather play against people I know (ok, you're right, we technically don't know each other... Yet )

You could find me at Francogoofy on FB.

I'm trying to get pass level 32, but need another 45 mins to get my next free spin.


----------



## Francogoofy

Olaf said:


> Click on the little picture icon, next to the smilie, and insert the url.


How do you get the url from your photo gallery?


----------



## Jamester116

I just updated this morning and the holiday Mickey is no where to be found.  Anyone else having this problem?  

I have maxed out on levels.  Perhaps that is the problem . . .


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Francogoofy said:


> What does the "point value" under the characters mean?
> 
> I've been playing since this summer & im completely obsessed. I'm on level 37 & still not #1 on the leaderboard. However, I don't know the 1st & 2nd place people (I'm 4th)
> 
> Is anyone else on Facebook & want to play against each other?




The point value for the characters is the number of points you get every time you clear one of that character off the board.  As you use the characters more, their point values increase.




Jamester116 said:


> I just updated this morning and the holiday Mickey is no where to be found.  Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> I have maxed out on levels.  Perhaps that is the problem . . .



I'm not seeing a holiday Mickey either.  I tried closing the app and restarting, but nothing.  Is it a new challenge?


----------



## bellrae

Jamester116 said:


> I just updated this morning and the holiday Mickey is no where to be found.  Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> I have maxed out on levels.  Perhaps that is the problem . . .



Same issue here. I wondered if it was like Kingdoms, it got an update this morning, but the bulk of the changes don't kick in until later today. Maybe they will both launch at the same time?


----------



## Jamester116

At least I'm not the only one . . .


----------



## silvia33

Jamester116 said:


> At least I'm not the only one . . .


Wrote to customer service and they answered that will be added soon...


----------



## HockeyMomNH

My app updated this morning and now Olaf and Sven are in the diamond box.  The app icon now shows Christmas Mickey, but he's not in the game anywhere for me yet.


----------



## Sakigt

I finished the medium challenge and it reset and now I have a new medium challenge. Bad news it also reset my work on the hard one


----------



## Charade67

Does anyone have any tips on getting 4 star + Mickey in one game? I can't seem to get any stars when I play with the Mickey emoji, but don't have any Mickeys on the board when I use other emojis.


----------



## silvia33

Charade67 said:


> Does anyone have any tips on getting 4 star + Mickey in one game? I can't seem to get any stars when I play with the Mickey emoji, but don't have any Mickeys on the board when I use other emojis.


Keep using Mickey. It's a matter of patience!  With these types of challenges I could go for a day before the game gives me the "right board". Eventually it does...


----------



## Princess4

Charade67 said:


> Does anyone have any tips on getting 4 star + Mickey in one game? I can't seem to get any stars when I play with the Mickey emoji, but don't have any Mickeys on the board when I use other emojis.


anytime i have one of these i use an emoji like Tinkerbell who gives you stars then wait until the right emoji appears and get it over with as a last resort you skip it with gems


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Sakigt said:


> I finished the medium challenge and it reset and now I have a new medium challenge. Bad news it also reset my work on the hard one



That happened to me yesterday too.


----------



## Sakigt

HockeyMomNH said:


> That happened to me yesterday too.



Happened again this morning. Can't work on the harder challenges. Have to finish them in one setting. This morning I was one away from finishing the medium challenge and it swapped in front of me....


----------



## dizneeat

Sakigt said:


> Happened again this morning. Can't work on the harder challenges. Have to finish them in one setting. This morning I was one away from finishing the medium challenge and it swapped in front of me....



I had the same problem all day yesterday. It would change while I was waiting for the two hours to go by.


----------



## silvia33

dizneeat said:


> I had the same problem all day yesterday. It would change while I was waiting for the two hours to go by.


Write to customer service: settings/about/customer service.  They are very good at responding


----------



## silvia33

HockeyMomNH said:


> That happened to me yesterday too.


Write to customer support, settings/about/customer support. They are very good at responding and eventually fixing bugs.


----------



## Pkltm

So in on level 18 for weeks now, it gave me the task to complete 6 levels with an Alice in wonderland character but I don't have one. I have opened multiple gold boxes and never get one. Anyone else have this issue, any tips?


----------



## Princess4

Found this form for anyone who is interested https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemojiblitz/


----------



## figment_jii

figment_jii said:


> I just noticed a glitch in my game.  I have an Android device and an Apple device.  You can link your game via Facebook and play on both devices.  It seemed to work fine, other than collection items didn't transfer between games, but the missions, daily challenges, available emojis, and coins all transferred between the devices without an issue.  I finished the item collections on my Android device, so I've been playing exclusively on my Apple device lately.  Yesterday, I played on my Android device for a bit and then when I went back to the Apple device, it asked me if I wanted to load the game from the Server or the one that was stored on the device.  I selected Server (like I normally do) and all of the usual stuff transferred just fine.  However, the item collection reset back to as if I hadn't collected anything on that board before.  I was collecting stuff on the "Outer Space" board and had about half of the items collected.  After switching devices, it went back to 0 out of 215 items (the Android game was fine - it still shows all boards as being cleared).  So, just something to keep in mind if you play across platforms...don't switch devices until you've just finished collecting a board!


Just an update, but it looks like they've fixed the bug with item collection between devices.  My game (level, coins, available emojis, daily challenges, missions, gems, and items) now transfer between the Android and Apple devices (via Facebook).


----------



## lanejudy

Pkltm said:


> So in on level 18 for weeks now, it gave me the task to complete 6 levels with an Alice in wonderland character but I don't have one. I have opened multiple gold boxes and never get one. Anyone else have this issue, any tips?



It's frustrating, isn't it?!  I'm stuck waiting on a Dory emoji at the moment.  You can keep trying, opening gold boxes as you earn them and hoping for the best.  Unfortunately, the only other option is to buy your way out of that mission with gems.   


DD was thrilled when Dumbo and Jiminy Cricket were added as silver boxes!


----------



## Pkltm

lanejudy said:


> It's frustrating, isn't it?!  I'm stuck waiting on a Dory emoji at the moment.  You can keep trying, opening gold boxes as you earn them and hoping for the best.  Unfortunately, the only other option is to buy your way out of that mission with gems.
> 
> 
> DD was thrilled when Dumbo and Jiminy Cricket were added as silver boxes!



I tried the gems and it gave me a Cheshire Cat task lol


----------



## silvia33

Princess4 said:


> Found this form for anyone who is interested https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemojiblitz/


Might want to check this one also 
http://forum.pixarpost.com/post/dis...n-tips-high-scores-etc-8193169?pid=1294199495


----------



## daringstoic

I've seen some people mention being stuck on level 65 and some who breezed right through and got to go on to other levels. For anyone who was stuck at one point and then was able to move on...HOW did you do it? I completed 65 in October and it still says it's waiting on new levels. I've contacted the Disney help page and they gave me a list of things to try (basic stuff like rebooting my phone, force closing the app, clearing the cache) and none of it works. I have the most recent update (the Christmas one that came out a few days ago) and I'm still stuck on that level. I don't want to uninstall the app because even though it's linked to my facebook account, I've seen other people post about losing their progress when they try that. I'm using a Galaxy S6, if that helps.


----------



## PoohBear1230

daringstoic said:


> I've seen some people mention being stuck on level 65 and some who breezed right through and got to go on to other levels. For anyone who was stuck at one point and then was able to move on...HOW did you do it? I completed 65 in October and it still says it's waiting on new levels. I've contacted the Disney help page and they gave me a list of things to try (basic stuff like rebooting my phone, force closing the app, clearing the cache) and none of it works. I have the most recent update (the Christmas one that came out a few days ago) and I'm still stuck on that level. I don't want to uninstall the app because even though it's linked to my facebook account, I've seen other people post about losing their progress when they try that. I'm using a Galaxy S6, if that helps.


I am on level 73


----------



## ShelleyTaylor

Any tips on getting the Christmas game part to load? I upgraded my and and restarted my phone and it's still not there.


----------



## daringstoic

ShelleyTaylor said:


> Any tips on getting the Christmas game part to load? I upgraded my and and restarted my phone and it's still not there.


It's not supposed to start until tomorrow. I was able to get into it yesterday by setting my phone's date to the 16th though.


----------



## ShelleyTaylor

Ahh, thank you! I was thinking today!


----------



## Charade67

I woke up just after midnight and discovered the new holiday challenge. I'm going to pretend it's Disney's birthday present to me.


----------



## ChrisNY2

I need 2 more facebook friends for Dug. Anyone want to help me out? 


Edit: Got one! Just need one more!!! Thank you!
Edit again: Got Dug. Thanks friends!


----------



## Charade67

Have you ever played several games and then realized you were using the wrong character? I just wasted several lives.  Ugh!


----------



## dizneeat

Yikes! Still two levels of the Christmas challenge to finish and with the new update, gifts won't open any more. Looked up support and they have not found a fix yet, but wish everyone a Merry Christmas.


----------



## figment_jii

I got hit with the same glitch on my Android device, when trying to sync with my iOS game.  I opted to sync to the Server when I launched the game on the Android and that's when it started having problems.  I haven't synced back to the iOS yet (choose "This Device" when presented the option) and so far that game is still playing on the iOS device without problems.  So for those that are playing on both platforms, I wouldn't do a sync until after the glitch has been fixed.  I did notice that all of the emojis that had been unlocked on the iOS device are available on the Android device after the sync.  So I can still get the emojis on both devices, but the holiday event game is locked up/broken on my Android device.



dizneeat said:


> Yikes! Still two levels of the Christmas challenge to finish and with the new update, gifts won't open any more. Looked up support and they have not found a fix yet, but wish everyone a Merry Christmas.


Did you at least get the Holiday Mickey emoji?  I think I got him on the third to last level, with the second to last and last levels being level ups.


----------



## dizneeat

figment_jii said:


> Did you at least get the Holiday Mickey emoji? I think I got him on the third to last level, with the second to last and last levels being level ups.



*I did get Holiday Mickey, but would have loved to keep on playing the Christmas Challenge. I wasn't on FB when the Malificent Challenge was on and right before I reached the end the game froze and removed itself from my phone. I had to start over again and needless to say never made it anywhere close to getting her.
So I was thrilled to play this one .......... *


----------



## ChrisNY2

dizneeat said:


> Yikes! Still two levels of the Christmas challenge to finish and with the new update, gifts won't open any more. Looked up support and they have not found a fix yet, but wish everyone a Merry Christmas.



I had to replace my 1-month old phone after I dropped my phone and shattered the screen. When I loaded it onto my new phone from the server, I still had holiday mickey in my emoji keyboard but none of the other christmas items. I filed a support ticket and they said they'd pass it on to the development team.


----------



## ladyclegane

Does anyone know how to best use the Yeti's power? Idk where's the best place to tap his bar. I get "okay" most of the time and a couple of fails.


----------



## figment_jii

I just keep tapping the little circle below the Yeti's face until the timer bar runs out.  It usually fills the power bar above the Yeti all the way, but if you stop tapping, the power decreases.


----------



## ladyclegane

figment_jii said:


> I just keep tapping the little circle below the Yeti's face until the timer bar runs out.  It usually fills the power bar above the Yeti all the way, but if you stop tapping, the power decreases.




Thank you!


----------



## IDisneyEmojiBlitz

Do the missions keep going or can you top out?  I'm on level 70 and I'm just wondering how many more there are.


----------



## madchatter

IDisneyEmojiBlitz said:


> Do the missions keep going or can you top out?  I'm on level 70 and I'm just wondering how many more there are.


I maxed out at 85 a while back. No new missions in some time. But other people have reported other levels so I'm not sure what the official answer is.


----------



## Aaryana

I am stuck on a collection. I need 3 Pluto houses to complete that collection and move on but I have never even seen that item in my game. I see the other "rare" items continue to pop up frequently but never pluto's house. I haven't been able to get Pluto from a box either to increase my chance of the house dropping. Any suggestions? I'm afraid it's glitched to never appear or something. 

Side note: the holiday event glitched on me the second day I played. Never got close to getting anything from it. I want to like this game but it doesn't seem to work properly ever.


----------



## PoohBear1230

madchatter said:


> I maxed out at 85 a while back. No new missions in some time. But other people have reported other levels so I'm not sure what the official answer is.



I am on level 79.  I believe there are 90 now. 

The key is to find out the last level and do not complete it! 

At this time if you get to the sign "more levels coming" you are stuck there forever! When the updates add new levels you will not get them.  This has been happening for 4+ months and has not been fixed it the multiple updates.


----------



## PoohBear1230

Aaryana said:


> I am stuck on a collection. I need 3 Pluto houses to complete that collection and move on but I have never even seen that item in my game. I see the other "rare" items continue to pop up frequently but never pluto's house. I haven't been able to get Pluto from a box either to increase my chance of the house dropping. Any suggestions? I'm afraid it's glitched to never appear or something.
> 
> Side note: the holiday event glitched on me the second day I played. Never got close to getting anything from it. I want to like this game but it doesn't seem to work properly ever.



I really like the game!  I also was glitched with the holiday event.  This was caused by using game on server.  Could be from using two devices or getting a new phone, or reinstalling app.  They never fixed it. 

About being struck on a collection.  They do eventually come.  Don't even worry about it or be in too much of a hurry to complete, since there is an end to the collections and to the mission levels,  Just take your time and enjoy playing.  Just do not hit the last mission or you will be stuck there.  I do not believe that is the case with the collection items.  I think if you hit the end of them, you do receive more when they are added, but I am not sure!


----------



## IDisneyEmojiBlitz

madchatter said:


> I maxed out at 85 a while back. No new missions in some time. But other people have reported other levels so I'm not sure what the official answer is.


Thanks


----------



## ebusinessguru

Looks like the Jafar challenge is out! I don't know how to get Jasmine and Aladdin though. I've got genie so it's been fairly easy getting through the Jafar levels. Really looking forward to getting new emojis


----------



## IDisneyEmojiBlitz

PoohBear1230 said:


> I am on level 79.  I believe there are 90 now.
> 
> The key is to find out the last level and do not complete it!
> 
> At this time if you get to the sign "more levels coming" you are stuck there forever! When the updates add new levels you will not get them.  This has been happening for 4+ months and has not been fixed it the multiple updates.





That's good to know!  Is the same thing true for the other emojis?  I finished fun in the sun a while ago and I haven't seen any new ones added.


----------



## Petroglyph

Hi! I just started playing this game about a month ago.  I'm enjoying myself, even though I'm really bad at this type of game (swipe 3).  Does anyone know if you're meant to be able to earn Jasmine and/or Aladdin during the Jafar event?


----------



## figment_jii

Petroglyph said:


> Hi! I just started playing this game about a month ago.  I'm enjoying myself, even though I'm really bad at this type of game (swipe 3).  Does anyone know if you're meant to be able to earn Jasmine and/or Aladdin during the Jafar event?


My guess is that they'll follow a similar pattern as Olaf and Sven did for the Holiday event.  They'll show up in the Diamond Box when the current Princess offer ends (mine says there is about 12 hours remaining).

On a similar note, I bought Olaf and Sven using gems in the Diamond box, but they have a gold frame and are now showing as being available via a Gold Box.  Does this mean that I could have waited and gotten them via the Gold Box instead of spending gems?  (I wasn't sure if they're showing up in the Gold Box now because I already have them or if they would have been in the Gold Box regardless of whether I had them or not).  I'm trying to figure out if I have to get Aladdin/Jasmine via the Diamond box or can I wait until after the event and get them in the Gold Box.


----------



## Petroglyph

I ended up getting Sven with a Gold Box around the time that he was available during the event. Curious!


----------



## bellrae

Petroglyph said:


> I ended up getting Sven with a Gold Box around the time that he was available during the event. Curious!



Same thing happened to me.


----------



## figment_jii

When I logged in this morning, Jasmine, Aladdin, and the Genie are available via the Diamond Box.  The Gold Box still lists the Genie, but no Aladdin or Jasmine (at this point).  Both do have a gold frame around them, so hopefully they'll be available via the Gold Box (either now or soon)!


----------



## HackKris

I have 5 lives and it won't let me press play? Anyone have this happen to them? How can I fix it so I can play?


----------



## Princess4

They did another live stream on their Facebook page more emoji to come in the next month or 2 Chinese New Year, Peter Pan and hook and rapunzel hopefully the level glitch will be fixed with the next update


----------



## silvia33

From Disney support:

At this time, our team is aware of the problem with some players not seeing the latest levels. With that being said, I can assure you that they are working on resolving it as we speak! 

We don't have a direct ETA as to when the issue will be resolved, but please keep an eye on the App Store for updates as that is how the changes will be added to the game.


----------



## bellrae

So, I just ran out of items to collect. Anyone else at this point know if I will just get random items, or none at all?


----------



## silvia33

I've been there for a long tine.  Yes, items will be appearing on the board, nothing new until they add more.  Once they added more after an event, maybe they'll do that again.  So when there are challenges involving items they'll be there.


----------



## DisneyNewbieDad

I am having an issue with the Disney emoji keyboard (DEK) that I am hoping someone may be able with. Support's response was, "Well we've never heard of that before. Try the emoji stickers." 

I got a new phone and I cannot get the DEK to work. I have added the app, synced to my account, activated the keyboard and allowed full access. When I toggle the keyboard, it never appears and flashes back to the alpha keyboard. I've tried deleting the app and reinstalling. Any advice?


----------



## FigmentStitch

One of my level missions says I need to play 4 games with Moana, but I don't have Moana. 4 Gold Boxes later and I still don't have Moana. Is this some kind of glitch? Who would I even contact?


----------



## figment_jii

Alas, that is not a glitch.  It's a matter of luck as to which emoji you get from the boxes, so you just have to keep trying until you get Moana (or spend the gems to swap out that mission).


----------



## PoohBear1230

figment_jii said:


> Alas, that is not a glitch.  It's a matter of luck as to which emoji you get from the boxes, so you just have to keep trying until you get Moana (or spend the gems to swap out that mission).



Pay 20 gems and swap


----------



## cinder-ellah

I don't know if this has been brought up or not ......  hopefully someone has a solution.   
My iphone 6 plus won't ring if I get a phone call when I play this game.  No indication that I'm receiving a call until I discontinue playing it.  

I just missed a call from Disney's Guest Experience Services ..... Atleast they left a voicemail.

Is this common when playing this app ?
I don't want to risk missing calls.....


----------



## silvia33

From customer service

There are 90 levels at the moment, and yes you can continue to play after getting to that point in the game. There is a bug that some players are experiencing, where they cannot level up past 65, 75, or 85, but we have found a fix and we are releasing it very soon.


----------



## donac

Yesterday morning I got the challenge of Mulan and Mushu.  I played a couple of games and when I went back in the afternoon that challenge was available any more.  Did I do something wrong?


----------



## skuttle

donac said:


> Yesterday morning I got the challenge of Mulan and Mushu.  I played a couple of games and when I went back in the afternoon that challenge was available any more.  Did I do something wrong?



I haven't gotten it at all. I read somewhere else that what you described happened to others too. Thinking they may have done a limited early release to test it.


----------



## donac

I was thinking this


----------



## silvia33

Have not seen it... what is it?


----------



## bellrae

I just downloaded the update and Mulan and Mushu are in the diamond box - but no challenge as yet.


----------



## bellrae

Oh, and for those like me who had run out of items to collect - there are new ones!


----------



## bellrae

There also appears to be a new "team work" event. Basically you pick one emoji and the second is random. They both earn power at the same time. When you use the power of one it switches to the other and this continues. It means you end up being able to use an emoji's power quite a few times in one game. It is however a little distracting at first!


----------



## skuttle

Yay! I'm glad you can win mushu or Mulan. I only have 70 diamonds and I won't spend real money on this game.


----------



## donac

There are a couple of places where you do have to play with Mulan or Mushu but they give it to you when you need it.  You don't have to pay for it.


----------



## figment_jii

I've got a level that says I need to use Mickey, Pluto or Donald's power a certain number of times.  As with the Mulan and Mushu level, the second character has consistently been Mickey, Pluto, or Donald.  So it looks like the game assigns the second emoji as one of the required ones regardless of whether you have the emoji or not.  Already having one of them means you can get through the level faster, but it's not required that you have it to eventually finish the box.


----------



## ebusinessguru

Looks like they've finally fixed the glitch! I've been stuck at level 75 for ages


----------



## figment_jii

Yikes, I just got to Box 9 and you have to use Mulan's or Mushu's power 92 times!  That's gonna take a while...


----------



## silvia33

If you have either one, the game gives you the other, have it or not. So they both count.


----------



## bellrae

figment_jii said:


> Yikes, I just got to Box 9 and you have to use Mulan's or Mushu's power 92 times!  That's gonna take a while...



I too am stuck here...


----------



## skuttle

bellrae said:


> I too am stuck here...


 
I'm at that level too. Got it down to the 60s. Still trying to figure out which emoji works best!


----------



## figment_jii

I broke down and "bought" a Diamond box to get Mushu/Mulan.  I was averaging 2 or 3 Mulan/Mushu power usages per game, which meant that it was going to take between 31 and 46 games to finish Box 9.  I had read on another board another box (Box 16) will take 102, so it seems like they're escalating and it'll take way to long to get through the Team boxes to finish the event on time (without playing constantly).


----------



## lanejudy

figment_jii said:


> Yikes, I just got to Box 9 and you have to use Mulan's or Mushu's power 92 times!  That's gonna take a while...



Interesting... I just reached Box 9 and it says use their power *82* times...?  I'm sure I'll be there a while, regardless.


----------



## figment_jii

I finished that level, so I can't go back and make sure it wasn't a typo, but I thought it said 92.  Yikes, let's hope that different players aren't seeing different game requirements!

Update: I hadn't finished the level...9 more to go.  Mine says "92"...yikes, I wonder if other requirements will be different...





These were the requirements for the boxes for which I still have notes:
Box 1: Play One Team Game
Box 2: Swap Emojis 10 times
Box 3: ?
Box 4: Use Mulan or Mushu power 24 times
Box 5: ?
Box 6: Use Mulan or Mushu power 24 times
Box 7: Use Mickey, Donald, or Pluto power <?> times (I forgot to write down how many)
Box 8: Clear 7,700 Emojis
Box 9: Use Mulan or Mushu power 92 times (Prize: 5 gems)
Box 10: Use Mike, Sully, or Randall power 24 times
Box 11: Score 29,200,000 points
Box 12: Use Mulan or Mushu power 92 times (Prize: Silver Box (Goofy))
Box 13: Collect 1,725 coins (Prize: 3 hearts)
Box 14: Use Nemo, Dory, Flounder or Sebastian power 24 times (Prize: 1000 coins) (I left the game and when I came back it had switched to use Mulan or Mushu, but with the same number)
Box 15: Combo Cloud+Cloud 54 times
Box 16: Use Mulan or Mushu power 114 times (Prize: 1,500 coins)
Box 17: Use 132 Clouds in Blitz Mode
Box 18: Use Mickey, Donald or Pluto power 54 times (Prize: 5 lives)
Box 19: Combo Cloud+Sun 25 times (Prize: 1,000 coins)
Box 20: Use Mulan or Mushu power 114 times (Prize: Gold Box (White Rabbit))
Box 21: Use 37 Stars (Prize: 500 coins)
Box 22: Use 140 Clouds on Belle, Ariel, or Jasmine's turn (Prize: 5 gems)
Box 23: Use 168 Suns on Mulan or Mushu's turn (Prize: 2,000 coins)
Box 24: Earn 3,725 coins
Box 25: Use 114 Suns on Genie, Tinkerbelle, or Jiminy Cricket's turn (Prize: 5 gems)
Box 26: Combo Cloud+Star 20 times (Prize: 1,500 coins)
Box 27: Use Mulan or Mushu power 64 times (Prize: 10 gems)
Box 28: Blitz mode 34 times (Prize: 1,000 coins)
Box 29: Use 168 Sun on Sully, Yeti, or Beast's turn (Prize: 5 hearts) (I left the game and when I came back it had switched to use Mulan or Mushu, but with the same number)
Box 30: Use Mulan or Mushu power 90 times (Prize: Diamond Box (Mulan))


----------



## seigyoku

My box 10 glitched. When I got to it, it was Mike, Scully, Randal 24 times. Picked Randall, got four, was out of hearts went to sleep. This morning opened game, and box 20 was suddenly Mulan or Mushu 20 times... And it really was. 

Meanwhile all the missions that are for multi-game cumulative goals (34 sunshines during blitz etc) are bugged and aren't counting. WHOOPS.


----------



## adobda

figment_jii said:


> I finished that level, so I can't go back and make sure it wasn't a typo, but I thought it said 92.  Yikes, let's hope that different players aren't seeing different game requirements!
> 
> Update: I hadn't finished the level...9 more to go.  Mine says "92"...yikes, I wonder if other requirements will be different...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were the requirements for the boxes for which I still have notes:
> Box 1: Play One Team Game
> Box 2: Swap Emojis 10 times
> Box 3: ?
> Box 4: Use Mulan or Mushu power 24 times
> Box 5: ?
> Box 6: Use Mulan or Mushu power 24 times
> Box 7: Use Mickey, Donald, or Pluto power <?> times (I forgot to write down how many)
> Box 8: Clear 7,700 Emojis
> Box 9: Use Mulan or Mushu power 92 times (Prize: 5 gems)
> Box 10: Use Mike, Sully, or Randall power 24 times
> Box 11: Score 29,200,000 points


They must be different because I just finished box 11 and I needed to score over 78,000,000 points! Maybe it's based on level??


----------



## bellrae

skuttle said:


> I'm at that level too. Got it down to the 60s. Still trying to figure out which emoji works best!



I ended up getting through it with a genie/mulan combo. Mushu just wasn't doing it for me.


----------



## bellrae

adobda said:


> They must be different because I just finished box 11 and I needed to score over 78,000,000 points! Maybe it's based on level??



Must be - my level 11 is 49,000,000 points.


----------



## skuttle

bellrae said:


> I ended up getting through it with a genie/mulan combo. Mushu just wasn't doing it for me.



I've been using Elsa since you pick which row she clears. I pick rows with the most mulans/mushus. I'm on level 12 now and have to use their power 88 times.


----------



## skuttle

adobda said:


> They must be different because I just finished box 11 and I needed to score over 78,000,000 points! Maybe it's based on level??



Mine was 78 too!


----------



## DisneyNewbieDad

I have 2 missions that are not tracking while I'm doing the Team Challenge. Not sure if it's a glitch or since I'm in the challenge it's not counting. I have had other missions count during the challenge, so I'm confused why it won't for these?


----------



## Olaf

Finished Box 12 this morning, and I won a Goofy emoji.   But I already had a Goofy emoji, level 2.   The game has replaced my level 2 Goofy, and with a level 1 Goofy.   Why am I playing this game?


----------



## figment_jii

Olaf said:


> Finished Box 12 this morning, and I won a Goofy emoji.   But I already had a Goofy emoji, level 2.   The game has replaced my level 2 Goofy, and with a level 1 Goofy.   Why am I playing this game?


I'd contact Guest Services/Support and ask them what happened and how to fix the problem.


----------



## donac

I just got to level 20 and I thought I might get new emoji but it was just an upgrade to one I already had.  I expected something better since this is so much harder than any of the other challenges.  I may just quit. 

By the way.  My level 21 is to use 21 stars


----------



## madchatter

donac said:


> I just got to level 20 and I thought I might get new emoji but it was just an upgrade to one I already had.  I expected something better since this is so much harder than any of the other challenges.  I may just quit.
> 
> By the way.  My level 21 is to use 21 stars


This was by far the hardest challenge yet. And the least enjoyable I think. Mostly due to Mushu being so poor and slow loading. I ended up leveling him up with a diamond box and burning though 60 full power ups that I had hoarded over months with no new challenges. I completed the full challenge today. 

But at least they finally got me some new items and missions.


----------



## skuttle

I'm on the last mission, and did it without mushu or mulan! I don't have enough diamonds to buy the box and I don't spend real money. I agree this one wasn't very fun.


----------



## figment_jii

I saw that there is an update available in the Apple App store featuring a Valentine's event (Marie and Daisy are featured on the icon).  Given that the Lunar Event ends today, I'm thinking the Valentine's event is starting tomorrow.  So, no break between events.  Hopefully the Valentine's event won't be quite as hard/time consuming as the Lunar event.  I personally wouldn't have finished the Lunar event if I hadn't bought one Diamond box early on (I'm also hoping there won't be as many glitches in the Valentine's event!).


----------



## ebusinessguru

Wow. Congrats to those who finished the Lunar challenge. Was the hardest by far! This next one is much more doable


----------



## skuttle

ebusinessguru said:


> Wow. Congrats to those who finished the Lunar challenge. Was the hardest by far! This next one is much more doable



I just updated my app, and I see the valentine's pic on the app. However, when I open the game, I don't have the challenge. 

ETA: I just noticed that my mulan/mushu diamond box still has about 3 hours left. Maybe that's why I don't have the Valentine even yet.


----------



## Lady69

HELP my anna emoji was on 996 on ponits value it said +18 wen it got to the end of the bar after i finished a game but it went down to 814 & i have no idea why


----------



## figment_jii

For me, the event went live after the Lunar New Year event ended (the Mulan/Mushu diamond box disappeared) and I completely closed and restarted the game.



Lady69 said:


> HELP my anna emoji was on 996 on ponits value it said +18 wen it got to the end of the bar after i finished a game but it went down to 814 & i have no idea why


That sounds like a glitch.  I would email/contact technical support and see if they can help you.


----------



## MalEvolent

Hello, everyone! 
I had a question about Level 26. One that of the missions is to "Blitz Mode 11x with a princess emoji". Since she had the higher point value, I chose Anna. However, when I finished a round, the gauge hadn't credited any of my progress. Ok, fine. Next round, I used Ariel. Still nothing. These are the only 2 princess emojis in my collection. Is this a support issue, or am I misinterpreting the instructions? 
Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## figment_jii

Are you playing the Valentine's Event?  I noticed that during the last event (Lunar), not all of the level missions seemed to be recording correctly (it wouldn't give me credit for Star+Cloud/Sun missions, but it worked for "Use x Clouds" missions).  I don't know why the difference, but my guess is some kind of glitch.  I would contact support if you're not playing the event and it's not working with Ariel or Anna (I think of both as princesses).


----------



## MalEvolent

I tried it with the events on and off without any luck. Thank you so much for your help. I will contact support for sure


----------



## silvia33

Items Event:  For the general items, I found the best is Holiday Mickey, as he plops an item, and with a cross with a rainbow star (if you're lucky) get more items on the board.  For the "gold" items follow the suggestion.  In level 4, I don't have Daisy Duck (hope to get her at the end of level 5), and I found that Tinker Bell is good for the perfume bottle.


----------



## Zoey_Trope

Been playing this game since late November and I find it pretty enjoyable! I am a bit upset that I started playing so late though, as I'm trying to collect every character and I never got to play the Ursula/Halloween/Maleficent events. I'm hoping that those rare characters/items come back at some point for those who joined late.

Current stats:
Level: 19 (For the longest time I was stuck on a mission that made me use a Toy Story character when I didn't have one and I refused to swap it for gems. Luckily, I finally got the Alien just yesterday. That's why my level is so low; I focused on collecting items instead) 
Silver emojis: 13
Gold emojis: 14
Purple emojis: 1 (Jafar)
Rainbow emojis: 1 (Holiday Mickey)
Items: Flowers
Current High Score: 2.4 million w/ Tinker Bell

Also, something I noticed in the latest update that I don't think anyone has pointed out yet: if you're out of lives and you tap on the lives counter, there'll sometimes be a button there that'll let you watch an ad in exchange for 3 lives (kind of like the wheel but without the chance element).

I am desperate for the Dug emoji, and I saw some people earlier in the thread talking about being temporary Facebook friends in order to get him. If anyone wants to help me out, find me on Facebook under the name Lauryn A. Pawlicki. My avatar is a drawing of a blue and orange unicorn.


----------



## Princess4

Zoey_Trope said:


> Been playing this game since late November and I find it pretty enjoyable! I am a bit upset that I started playing so late though, as I'm trying to collect every character and I never got to play the Ursula/Halloween/Maleficent events. I'm hoping that those rare characters/items come back at some point for those who joined late.
> 
> Current stats:
> Level: 19 (For the longest time I was stuck on a mission that made me use a Toy Story character when I didn't have one and I refused to swap it for gems. Luckily, I finally got the Alien just yesterday. That's why my level is so low; I focused on collecting items instead)
> Silver emojis: 13
> Gold emojis: 14
> Purple emojis: 1 (Jafar)
> Rainbow emojis: 1 (Holiday Mickey)
> Items: Flowers
> Current High Score: 2.4 million w/ Tinker Bell
> 
> Also, something I noticed in the latest update that I don't think anyone has pointed out yet: if you're out of lives and you tap on the lives counter, there'll sometimes be a button there that'll let you watch an ad in exchange for 3 lives (kind of like the wheel but without the chance element).
> 
> I am desperate for the Dug emoji, and I saw some people earlier in the thread talking about being temporary Facebook friends in order to get him. If anyone wants to help me out, find me on Facebook under the name Lauryn A. Pawlicki. My avatar is a drawing of a blue and orange unicorn.


here is a link for Doug good luck!  https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemojiblitz/comments/5onw4b/dug_mega_thread/


----------



## figment_jii

silvia33 said:


> In level 4, I don't have Daisy Duck (hope to get her at the end of level 5), and I found that Tinker Bell is good for the perfume bottle.


I thought the silver box prize at the end of the event was most likely going to be the Marie emoji.  Daisy is available in the Diamond box currently and if the past is any indicator, she'll be available in the silver box once the Diamond Box offer expires.


----------



## skuttle

Princess4 said:


> here is a link for Doug good luck!  https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemojiblitz/comments/5onw4b/dug_mega_thread/



Did you get Dug this way?  I'm a little hesitant to have a bunch of strangers on my FB! I do want Dug, but I only have one friend that plays.


----------



## Princess4

skuttle said:


> Did you get Dug this way?  I'm a little hesitant to have a bunch of strangers on my FB! I do want Dug, but I only have one friend that plays.


No I didn't I used a Facebook group but I let people know I would delete them once I had him good luck. Also anyone play on 2 devices and finding the valentines event progress doesnt crossover? Completed it on my iPad but have to do it over again on iPhone. Am I the only one?


----------



## figment_jii

Princess4 said:


> No I didn't I used a Facebook group but I let people know I would delete them once I had him good luck. Also anyone play on 2 devices and finding the valentines event progress doesnt crossover? Completed it on my iPad but have to do it over again on iPhone. Am I the only one?


Me too...mostly.  None of the event items (e.g., the emojis from the event itself like the Mickey wedding hat) appeared to have synced and the event is still showing as active on my second device, but the last event prize (Marie emoji) did transfer when I synced my second device (an Android).  

While it's kind of redundant feeling to do the event a second time, at least it means you get double the coins and gems that come from the bingo boxes.


----------



## MalEvolent

MalEvolent said:


> I tried it with the events on and off without any luck. Thank you so much for your help. I will contact support for sure


Hey, guys! Me again. Just wanted to update in case anybody else had an issue like mine. Long story short, I needed to complete a mission with a princess. However, Anna and Ariel were my only princesses and I wasn't credited any progress I made with them. Support has yet to contact me so I swapped the mission. I've leveled up now have another mission to score 5,000,000+ points with a princess. Still not working with Anna or Ariel. Buuuuut luckily, I completed the Lunar Event and it IS working with Mulan! So, with that said, I'm thinking Anna and Ariel may just not work and others like Cinderella and Jasmine may work? I dunno, just wanted to post and update. Thanks for reading my novella of a post lol


----------



## skuttle

MalEvolent said:


> Hey, guys! Me again. Just wanted to update in case anybody else had an issue like mine. Long story short, I needed to complete a mission with a princess. However, Anna and Ariel were my only princesses and I wasn't credited any progress I made with them. Support has yet to contact me so I swapped the mission. I've leveled up now have another mission to score 5,000,000+ points with a princess. Still not working with Anna or Ariel. Buuuuut luckily, I completed the Lunar Event and it IS working with Mulan! So, with that said, I'm thinking Anna and Ariel may just not work and others like Cinderella and Jasmine may work? I dunno, just wanted to post and update. Thanks for reading my novella of a post lol



I had the same issue. Ariel, Anna, and Elsa didn't work.  But Belle worked.
However, I've used them (Ariel, Anna and Elsa) as princesses before and they worked. Very strange.


----------



## skuttle

Zoey_Trope said:


> I am desperate for the Dug emoji, and I saw some people earlier in the thread talking about being temporary Facebook friends in order to get him. If anyone wants to help me out, find me on Facebook under the name Lauryn A. Pawlicki. My avatar is a drawing of a blue and orange unicorn.



I think I just friended you on FB through the reddit thread! My name is Allison.


----------



## daringstoic

Exciting news: the last update finally fixed the glitch that had me stuck on level 65 for five months so I can actually make progress. Unfortunately, I'm stuck again because of another apparent glitch. I have a mission to clear 5100 Maui emojis. I have him, so that's not an issue. I started playing games with him and I'm down to about 4300 needed according to the tracker. I noticed today that  my progress seemed to be incredibly slow. I'm no longer getting credit for clearing Mauis off of the board for some reason. I played about three games with him and made no progress toward this task even though it was clearly working earlier. Any ideas? I'd rather not waste gems swapping the mission since I have the emoji and it's a fairly easy one.


----------



## daringstoic

Also, is it just me or do the gold items seem to be coming way slower than normal in this Valentine's Day event? Even using the characters that they're supposed to be lucky with doesn't seem to get any more of them. I played about 15 games with Mickey yesterday and didn't get a single one of his lucky items.


----------



## lanejudy

daringstoic said:


> Also, is it just me or do the gold items seem to be coming way slower than normal in this Valentine's Day event? Even using the characters that they're supposed to be lucky with doesn't seem to get any more of them. I played about 15 games with Mickey yesterday and didn't get a single one of his lucky items.



I agree, they seem to be exceedingly slow.  I wonder if they are trying to get players to take advantage of the More Items sale?  I refuse to spend money so I'll keep plugging away at it.  But the "lucky with" doesn't really seem to matter which emoji I use.


----------



## Charade67

I've missed something. Which ones are the "lucky with" emojis?


----------



## silvia33

On the free video prize:
"The ads are only offered to players who have not purchased anything in the game. When a player makes a purchase they have effectively payed for the game and the ads feature will be disabled."


----------



## skuttle

Charade67 said:


> I've missed something. Which ones are the "lucky with" emojis?



On the collections, you'll notice some of them have silver borders and others have gold. On the gold ones, if you click on them, it'll tell you which emoji they are "lucky" with, meaning you are supposed to be more likely to get that item by using that emoji.  But I'm not sure how much it really helps!


----------



## mathgeek

Wow.  Reading this thread made me feel better.  I started playing this around the holidays and just this week got a mission for a character I don't have, Cinderella.  It took me until level 30 for this to happen, but it sounds like it's a somewhat common occurrence, so maybe I'll just need to suck it up and do a swap.  I've managed to get this far without spending those precious gems on a swap, so this would be the first time.  Unfortunately, I haven't had much success with my gems so far, I've gotten 2 diamond boxes and only one ended up being a new emoji, the other was a level up.  I also saved up enough coins this week to get 2 gold boxes, and still no Cinderella, but at least I got two new emojis out of it and not just level ups.

Thanks everyone for the helpful hints!


----------



## Charade67

skuttle said:


> On the collections, you'll notice some of them have silver borders and others have gold. On the gold ones, if you click on them, it'll tell you which emoji they are "lucky" with, meaning you are supposed to be more likely to get that item by using that emoji.  But I'm not sure how much it really helps!


Thank You!!!


----------



## Princess4

For any of you with a princess challenge us the following link and scroll tot he bottom it will tell you who qualifies they removed some good luck https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemojiblitz/wiki/index#wiki_missions


----------



## silvia33

Princess4 said:


> For any of you with a princess challenge us the following link and scroll tot he bottom it will tell you who qualifies they removed some good luck https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemojiblitz/wiki/index#wiki_missions


Thanks for the link


----------



## silvia33

Got 4 friends for Doug thru the reddit link.   What to do next? Still says I have 0/10 friends.

Had to allow EB to see my friends.  All is well...


----------



## silvia33

Got Doug!


----------



## Olaf

They're releasing some Disney Emoji pins at the parks.   You can see them at the end of this video.   I'd like to have a few.


----------



## Charade67

This morning I had all of the outer space items collected except one black hole. Tonight the game is showing that I still need to collect multiples of all the "gold" items. I've contacted support and hope they will fix it So annoying.


----------



## skuttle

Charade67 said:


> This morning I had all of the outer space items collected except one black hole. Tonight the game is showing that I still need to collect multiples of all the "gold" items. I've contacted support and hope they will fix it So annoying.



Same thing happened to me. Several of my gold items I collected aren't counted. I've read other places it's happened to several people.


----------



## Princess4

New update new event looks like this will be a busy month just look at march on this link https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemoj...ts_new_on_deb_version_190_and_new_version_of/ good luck all!!


----------



## Olaf

I was two away from finishing the Pixar Classics and now the entire bottom row aren't counting.


----------



## mathgeek

Olaf said:


> I was two away from finishing the Pixar Classics and now the entire bottom row aren't counting.


I lost some items when I updated.  I'm a little annoyed.

Also, is anyone else working their way through the Tangled event?  This is the first event I've attempted b/c I'm actually interested in the prizes, but it seems like it will take way more time than I have available during the day before it ends.  Is that usually the case with these events?


----------



## Charade67

My game isn't giving me an option to play the Tangled event.


----------



## Olaf

mathgeek said:


> This is the first event I've attempted b/c I'm actually interested in the prizes, but it seems like it will take way more time than I have available during the day before it ends.  Is that usually the case with these events?



It's tough, unless you play the game all the time.


----------



## lanejudy

mathgeek said:


> Also, is anyone else working their way through the Tangled event?  This is the first event I've attempted b/c I'm actually interested in the prizes, but it seems like it will take way more time than I have available during the day before it ends.  Is that usually the case with these events?



I agree that it often seems impossible to complete an event without playing constantly (and I don't have that kind of time either).  But I'm actually finding this event somewhat easier than many past events.  I do not have either Rapunzel or Pascal, but I seem to easily be collecting 7-8 lanterns per game, sometimes more sometimes less.  Good luck!


----------



## mathgeek

Olaf said:


> It's tough, unless you play the game all the time.





lanejudy said:


> I agree that it often seems impossible to complete an event without playing constantly (and I don't have that kind of time either).  But I'm actually finding this event somewhat easier than many past events.  I do not have either Rapunzel or Pascal, but I seem to easily be collecting 7-8 lanterns per game, sometimes more sometimes less.  Good luck!



Thanks!  I must not be as good since I'm not averaging quite that many lanterns per game, but I might try just for this week to play a little more than usual and see what I can do.


----------



## melanielll

I finished Tangled a few hours ago.  We were stuck inside this weekend - everyone has a cold - so I played most of my lives. I also bought a diamond box before I started. I don't pay for hearts - this was just with the ones that I have accumulated with free spins. I got Rapunzel in the box.  Having her (or Pascal) double the lanterns that you get.  That is made it doable for me.  I got lucky and got Pascal in the diamond box at the end. I was fairly burned out near the end.  How many lanterns you need for the last box seems to be dependent on what level you are.  I am level 95 and needed to get 266 lanterns for the last box.


----------



## skuttle

I'm steadily making progress. I've been saving diamonds so I was able to purchase the box and got pascal at the very beginning so that helps. I really liked the challenge at the beginning but it has become very tedious and, honestly, not a whole lot of fun.


----------



## emilysmiles

First time posting! I've been having issues where although I use the correct emoji for the challenge it says I have not used any. First it happened needing to use a princess and I used Ariel and no such luck. This time is says a yellow emoji. I have tried flounder, Pluto & Doug and it still says I have 12 games left to play with a yellow emoji. Anyone else had this problem? Insight? Ugh lol


----------



## mathgeek

skuttle said:


> I'm steadily making progress. I've been saving diamonds so I was able to purchase the box and got pascal at the very beginning so that helps. I really liked the challenge at the beginning but it has become very tedious and, honestly, not a whole lot of fun.


I'm making progress, I'm just not sure it'll be enough.  Mad b/c I had saved a lot of  gems and tried to get Daisy in one of the previous diamond boxes and ended up with a level up for Minnie instead and haven't saved enough for another one yet.

I'm also no longer getting my free prize spins for watching an ad that I usually get while I play.  Is this b/c I've been playing the event instead of being in regular mode?  I still got free hearts for an ad though.

ETA: Ha! Five minutes after I posted I got an ad spin. They just haven't been coming as frequently as usual.

And skuttle, I completely agree, it's becoming tedious with no variety.


----------



## skuttle

mathgeek said:


> I'm making progress, I'm just not sure it'll be enough.  Mad b/c I had saved a lot of  gems and tried to get Daisy in one of the previous diamond boxes and ended up with a level up for Minnie instead and haven't saved enough for another one yet.



That happened to me once. Now I only buy the diamond box if I don't have any of the emojis. I don't spend real money on the game so gems are hard to save up!


----------



## Olaf

Check this out.  Happened today.   This is a glitchy event.






I'm on the last lantern.   Need 236, and I'm working on completing Level 84.  I'll be glad to never see another lantern again.


----------



## Olaf

emilysmiles said:


> I've been having issues where although I use the correct emoji for the challenge it says I have not used any. First it happened needing to use a princess and I used Ariel and no such luck. This time is says a yellow emoji. I have tried flounder, Pluto & Doug and it still says I have 12 games left to play with a yellow emoji. Anyone else had this problem? Insight? Ugh lol



You might try checking out the Reddit forum.


----------



## mathgeek

skuttle said:


> That happened to me once. Now I only buy the diamond box if I don't have any of the emojis. I don't spend real money on the game so gems are hard to save up!



I don't spend real money on it either.  I'm going with your plan in the future for diamond boxes.   Lesson learned.  But I've only been playing since about a week before Christmas, and this is the most time I've spent on it.



Olaf said:


> Check this out.  Happened today.   This is a glitchy event.
> I'm on the last lantern.   Need 236, and I'm working on completing Level 84.  I'll be glad to never see another lantern again.



It has seemed glitchy today.  I've had a couple times I've gone to play and the event hasn't even shown up as an option.  I've closed the app and restarted and then it seems ok.

And I totally agree - I'll be glad to never see another lantern when this is done.  I'm going to have trouble readjusting to the real game again.  I'm getting frustrated b/c I either eliminate all but one lighted emoji before time is up or else I only need one or two more lanterns to complete a level and they don't carry over into the next level.  This is a frustrating experience.  I probably won't do another event again after this.  But I've got a nice bank of gold coins that I'm saving up to spend on gold emojis when I'm done.


----------



## ChrisNY2

My keyboard has stopped working on my (android) Google Pixel. When I try to use an emoji, I get an error message that the app has crashed. Anyone else? (I've notified the support team.)

Edited to add reply from support team: "Thanks for giving that a try. I went ahead and escalated your information to the developers, so hopefully we can get a quick fix for this issue. I don't have an ETA as to when it may be resolved but other players are experiencing it as well and the team is constantly making improvements. Please keep an eye on the App Store for any updates as that's likely how a resolution will be implemented and if anything changes please let me know."


----------



## Mickeyminnie2

Level 48 help needed! I am on the "Collect 320 Elsa emojis in one game" does anyone have any hints to make this happen? I have played with extra time/sunshine boost to make this happen, but I have only been able to collect 190 Elsa emojis at one time


----------



## Princess4

Mickeyminnie2 said:


> Level 48 help needed! I am on the "Collect 320 Elsa emojis in one game" does anyone have any hints to make this happen? I have played with extra time/sunshine boost to make this happen, but I have only been able to collect 190 Elsa emojis at one time


If you have the alien he is the best that claw grabs a bunch of emojis good luck


----------



## figment_jii

Mickeyminnie2 said:


> Level 48 help needed! I am on the "Collect 320 Elsa emojis in one game" does anyone have any hints to make this happen? I have played with extra time/sunshine boost to make this happen, but I have only been able to collect 190 Elsa emojis at one time


I think it's just a matter of luck.  I would use the Extra Time, Sunshine, and Full Power boost to try and help, but ultimately, I think it's just a matter of getting a "good" board where you can clear a lot of emojis really fast.


----------



## Mickeyminnie2

figment_jii said:


> I think it's just a matter of luck.  I would use the Extra Time, Sunshine, and Full Power boost to try and help, but ultimately, I think it's just a matter of getting a "good" board where you can clear a lot of emojis really fast.


Thanks!


----------



## Charade67

I finally finished level 15  on the lantern challenge and got another Mickey. Ugh! I don't think I will have time to finish all levels.


----------



## mathgeek

Charade67 said:


> I finally finished level 15  on the lantern challenge and got another Mickey. Ugh! I don't think I will have time to finish all levels.


It took me all week, but I just finished.  Don't know that I'll do another event for a while.  This one was really boring to me and kind of sucked the fun out of the game.  I ended up with Dumbo on level 15, which was nice b/c I've been wanting him, and ended up with a level up for Stitch on level 20.  And of course I ended up with Rapunzel instead of Pascal in the final box.  But I've saved up a lot of gold coins by playing this, so maybe I'll get him when he hopefully gets moved into the gold box.  Or maybe I'll finally get Cinderella and be able complete my last mission so I can move past level 30, where I've been stuck b/c I refuse to pay the 20 gems to swap missions.

Hopefully I'll overcome my distaste for lanterns by the time I have breakfast with Rapunzel and Flynn in August.   I'm looking forward to enjoying playing the regular version of this game again with no lanterns!


----------



## Charade67

I just started level 20 of the lanterns. I don't think I will make it to 25 before this challenge is over. I think I've only been able to complete 2 challenges so far.


----------



## Charade67

mathgeek said:


> It took me all week, but I just finished.  Don't know that I'll do another event for a while.  This one was really boring to me and kind of sucked the fun out of the game.  I ended up with Dumbo on level 15, which was nice b/c I've been wanting him, and ended up with a level up for Stitch on level 20.  And of course I ended up with Rapunzel instead of Pascal in the final box.  But I've saved up a lot of gold coins by playing this, so maybe I'll get him when he hopefully gets moved into the gold box.  Or maybe I'll finally get Cinderella and be able complete my last mission so I can move past level 30, where I've been stuck b/c I refuse to pay the 20 gems to swap missions.
> 
> Hopefully I'll overcome my distaste for lanterns by the time I have breakfast with Rapunzel and Flynn in August.   I'm looking forward to enjoying playing the regular version of this game again with no lanterns!


 
Mathgeek, I love your screen name. When I was in high school I earned a varsity letter in math team.


----------



## DisneyNewbieDad

ChrisNY2 said:


> My keyboard has stopped working on my (android) Google Pixel. When I try to use an emoji, I get an error message that the app has crashed. Anyone else? (I've notified the support team.)
> 
> Edited to add reply from support team: "Thanks for giving that a try. I went ahead and escalated your information to the developers, so hopefully we can get a quick fix for this issue. I don't have an ETA as to when it may be resolved but other players are experiencing it as well and the team is constantly making improvements. Please keep an eye on the App Store for any updates as that's likely how a resolution will be implemented and if anything changes please let me know."




I had a similar issue with my iPhone. I added the Disney Emoji stickers and then for some reason the Disney Emoji keyboard started working. Very strange.


----------



## mathgeek

Charade67 said:


> Mathgeek, I love your screen name. When I was in high school I earned a varsity letter in math team.





Charade67 said:


> I just started level 20 of the lanterns. I don't think I will make it to 25 before this challenge is over. I think I've only been able to complete 2 challenges so far.



Thanks, Charade67! Math teacher here, so I appreciate math team members. 

Good luck with the event!  I was so glad that I finished before it was over.  It seemed like it took a lot of time, and I seemed to always get all but one cleared on the board.  So frustrating!


----------



## silvia33

From the help team
"Yes, level 90 is currently the highest achievable level for Emoji Blitz. Because you will stop collecting XP points, you will only be able to complete the daily challenges until the level cap is raised. As for whether or not you can participate in special events, that will depend on the event itself, so you will just have to wait and see!" 

my response:
"I would like to suggest to make a way to keep on playing after reaching the highest level.  *That way we can continue to build up coins to buy/level up emojis and to compete in the leaderboard.  Otherwise we are being punished!*


Can we still play when more items are added, being at level 90?  If not that would also not be nice!"

Maybe we can all write to them and ask to make it a way to continue playing when reaching the highest level???


----------



## melanielll

I don't know when the help team wrote that, but the current max level is 95. I am at level 95.  You can continue to play. You still add coins to your bank. You  also continue to add point value to whichever icon you play. You do not increase your blitz bonus. Item collection is separate from level - but that currently ends at Pixar Classics. You can also still do free spins and daily challenges.


----------



## silvia33

in case you miss the posting, this is a good page to look at:
https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemojiblitz/wiki/index#wiki_missions


----------



## silvia33

melanielll said:


> I don't know when the help team wrote that, but the current max level is 95. I am at level 95.  You can continue to play. You still add coins to your bank. You  also continue to add point value to whichever icon you play. You do not increase your blitz bonus. Item collection is separate from level - but that currently ends at Pixar Classics. You can also still do free spins and daily challenges.


I wrote your comments to them, and within a few hours got this reply: "The most recent update we have on current level caps is level 90 (although I have not personally made it even close to that!). There are certain game features that will still work but this may vary from person to person as the Development Team tries out new things. You may still be able to collect coins, and to level up your Emoji's, but you will not increase your Blitz bonus or gain XP points.

Please keep in mind that online forums are not officially supported by us.

Hopefully that has helped clarify things for you a little bit, but if there is anything else we can help you with, please let us know!"


----------



## Charade67

I finished the lantern challenge. I never want to see another lantern again. I think I may take a day or two off the game.


----------



## melanielll




----------



## mathgeek

silvia33 said:


> You may still be able to collect coins, and to level up your Emoji's, but you will not increase your Blitz bonus or gain XP points.



I'm kind of a newbie to this, so forgive my asking...what are XP points?



Charade67 said:


> I finished the lantern challenge. I never want to see another lantern again. I think I may take a day or two off the game.



That's how I felt too!  But I did go back and play, and I remembered that I do actually enjoy the game without the lanterns, and I spent all my gems and coins I'd saved up and got Pascal in the diamond box and got 4 new emojis in gold boxes. 



skuttle said:


> That happened to me once. Now I only buy the diamond box if I don't have any of the emojis. I don't spend real money on the game so gems are hard to save up!



Sorry skuttle, I was going to try your method and save gems until there was a diamond box with emojis I didn't have, but when I managed to get 203 gems I figured it was a sign that I needed to try to get Pascal too.


----------



## melanielll

XP points are what I assume to be the Point Value of each icon.  For instance, my Buzz has a point value of 1268. My Elsa is at 554.  The higher the point value, the more coins you earn during play.  My Buzz earns a lot more than icons with lower point values (ex - Elsa).

I also don't buy the diamond boxes unless I know I am going to get something I don't have.

And congrats to everyone who finished the lantern challenge.  It was a grind at the end.


----------



## Charade67

I have yet to earn enough diamonds to get something from the box. I keep having to spend them to skip levels that require an emoji I don't have.


----------



## Charade67

Just spent 300,000 coins and only got one new emoji. I really wish they would let us choose which ones we wanted to buy.


----------



## figment_jii

The Captain Hook Villains Challenge just started on my game (8.5 days left).  This one requires that we "collect" Tick-Tock Crocs to defeat Captain Hook.  Tinker Bell and Peter Pan earn double Crocs (they're both available in the Diamond box right now, and Tinker Bell is also in the Gold Box).  To be honest, the Crocs weren't dropping very fast when I was using Tinker Bell (1 or 2 per game); I was having far better luck using Holiday Mickey to get more crocs per game (~2-8).  When Captain Hook's ship appears, it will destroy up to three power-ups on the board (it looks like it starts with the highest powered ones (star -> sun -> cloud)) and if there are no power ups on the board, the ship will wait for one to show up.  So use those stars and suns before the ship appears!

Good luck everyone!

Chest 1: 15
Chest 2: 25 (2 Full Power Boosts)
Chest 3: 35 (10 gems)
Chest 4: 45 (2 Extra Time Boosts)
Chest 5: 60 (5 Lives)
Chest 6: 75 (2 Extra Score Boosts)
Chest 7: 90 (1000 coins)
Chest 8: 110 (1 Sunshine Boost)
Purple Chest 1: 135 (Captain Hook)
Chest 9: 100 (15 Gems)
Chest 10: 135 (2 More Items Boosts)
Purple Chest 2: 175 (Captain Hook)
Chest 11: 125 (5 Hearts)
Chest 12: 160 (1500 Coins)
Purple Chest 3: 200 (Captain Hook)


----------



## SKWDW

I play under a guest id on my iPad and the Captain Hook Villains Challenge locked it up completely.  After I downloaded the updated version from the iTunes store, it zeroed out everything and made me start fresh today.  Sadness.


----------



## PrueFever

Hello all, I'm new to this Forum, but I've played this game so much ever since I found out about it! Sadly I found out about it when you could get Jafar, Aladdin and Jasmine in the Diamond Box... So I missed the Ursula challenge... My question is, is it possible for me to get an Ursula Emoji? Or is she forever gone? :/


----------



## figment_jii

At this point, until they opt to re-release the event-based purple box emojis, you won't be able to unlock them.  There used to be a way to "go back in time" but they seemed to have fixed that loop hole in one of the recent updates.


----------



## silvia33

melanielll said:


> XP points are what I assume to be the Point Value of each icon.  For instance, my Buzz has a point value of 1268. My Elsa is at 554.  The higher the point value, the more coins you earn during play.  My Buzz earns a lot more than icons with lower point values (ex - Elsa).
> 
> I also don't buy the diamond boxes unless I know I am going to get something I don't have.
> 
> And congrats to everyone who finished the lantern challenge.  It was a grind at the end.



XP are the points earned to advance levels.  We don’t see the XP points directly, but Experience Points = Game Level.  The “emojis” points are counted when eliminated from the board towards the Game Points.  Coins are somehow related to Game Points, but it is a “mystery” how.


----------



## silvia33

mathgeek said:


> I'm kind of a newbie to this, so forgive my asking...what are XP points?



XP are the points earned to advance levels. We don’t see the XP points directly, but Experience Points = Game Level. The “emojis” points are counted when eliminated from the board towards the Game Points. Coins are somehow related to Game Points, but it is a “mystery” how.


----------



## melanielll

I thought you advanced levels by completing missions.  20 missions completed (for higher levels) and you go up a level.


----------



## silvia33

melanielll said:


> I thought you advanced levels by completing missions.  20 missions completed (for higher levels) and you go up a level.


From DEB support on what are XP "These are the points that allow you to level up and are collected by completing the level missions (like "Play 6 games with Mickey")."


----------



## Mickeyminnie2

Is it possible to reset your high score?


----------



## skuttle

Mickeyminnie2 said:


> Is it possible to reset your high score?



The leader board automatically resets after a few days (maybe a week?), which resets your high score to 0 so you can get a new one. Check the leaderboard...it should tell you how many days left until it resets.


----------



## silvia33

skuttle said:


> The leader board automatically resets after a few days (maybe a week?), which resets your high score to 0 so you can get a new one. Check the leaderboard...it should tell you how many days left until it resets.


It is a week, on Mondays (Sunday/Monday midnight).  Some of us have a bug with the Leaderboard and have not been getting it cleared, and no prizes!  I hope it gets fixed soon... :-(


----------



## skuttle

silvia33 said:


> It is a week, on Mondays (Sunday/Monday midnight).  Some of us have a bug with the Leaderboard and have not been getting it cleared, and no prizes!  I hope it gets fixed soon... :-(



Thanks!  I wasn't sure if it was the same for everyone. I have heard about the glitch for others. I've been pretty lucky! Sometimes I wonder if it's because I never time hop.


----------



## Mickeyminnie2

skuttle said:


> The leader board automatically resets after a few days (maybe a week?), which resets your high score to 0 so you can get a new one. Check the leaderboard...it should tell you how many days left until it resets.



My leaderboard hasn't reset in weeks! A glitch, I guess. Thanks!


----------



## melanielll

Sometimes signing out of and then into facebook again resets the leaderboard.  Not always, but sometimes.


----------



## lanejudy

Is there a special event with Beauty and the Beast now?  I swear when I upgraded yesterday it mentioned a special event, but nothing new loads.  I do have several related emojis available in the diamond box now, but not a new game.



Mickeyminnie2 said:


> y leaderboard hasn't reset in weeks! A glitch, I guess. Thanks!


 
I don't think my leaderboard has ever reset.  I just checked and it says it will refresh in 2 days, but my score never resets to 0.


----------



## skuttle

lanejudy said:


> Is there a special event with Beauty and the Beast now?  I swear when I upgraded yesterday it mentioned a special event, but nothing new loads.  I do have several related emojis available in the diamond box now, but not a new game.



Yes, it's one of the tic-tac-toe/bingo type of collection events. I just got it this morning.


----------



## lanejudy

Grrr... I'll have to see if I can get it to load.  I tried shutting down and starting it back up, but maybe I'll try again.  Thanks!


----------



## silvia33

"Accidentally" I finished level 90 (was trying to avoid) and went into challenges for level 91!  So maybe the last one so far is 95, as some other people have mentioned in some forum.  I'm not even going to deliberately work on them.


----------



## silvia33

silvia33 said:


> "Accidentally" I finished level 90 (was trying to avoid) and went into challenges for level 91!  So maybe the last one so far is 95, as some other people have mentioned in some forum.  I'm not even going to deliberately work on them.



I sent the question of levels again to support and their answer: "Thanks for the update! While we haven't had any official information about a new level cap, sometimes the Development Team sneaks them in there to test out! Keep an eye out for any more updates that may contain even more levels for you!"

So, nothing is certain,
you may/may not get past level 90 (some have reporting caping out at 95)
when you cap, you may/may not be able to continue playing (for points for the leatherboard), you may/may not be able to play on "events".

My solution, play the levels very slowly and avoid finishing them. The prize for finishing a level may be worth it (never know what it is until get it), the 2% increase in extra points when in blitz mode is not that great, and the uncertai


----------



## skuttle

Ugh! Just finished the event. What a let down!  About mid way through I decided to spend half of the gems I'd saved to try for a new emoji. I already had beast and belle,  it thought the odds were in my favor to get one of the new ones. Nope, got a beast power up. Then, I just finished and my diamond box "prize" was another beast power up.


----------



## silvia33

skuttle said:


> Ugh! Just finished the event. What a let down!  About mid way through I decided to spend half of the gems I'd saved to try for a new emoji. I already had beast and belle,  it thought the odds were in my favor to get one of the new ones. Nope, got a beast power up. Then, I just finished and my diamond box "prize" was another beast power up.


Same happened to me! :-(. I'm waiting for them to go into the gold boxes.  Not vey optimistic about getting them right away, though...


----------



## Briechen_26

silvia33 said:


> Same happened to me! :-(. I'm waiting for them to go into the gold boxes.  Not vey optimistic about getting them right away, though...


 Same happened to me except I got THREE Cogsworth!! Seriously, I bought 3 diamond boxes and got 3 of the same character, when there are 5 to choose from. I think there is some level of fixing going on there.


----------



## Olaf

What's wrong with hitting the highest level?   Does something happen?  

I'm not getting the Pooh Event to load.


----------



## lanejudy

Olaf said:


> I'm not getting the Pooh Event to load.



That happened to me, too.  I had to shut off my phone and restart.


----------



## Charade67

I switched from playing on my tablet to my phone and now the honey pot event has vanished from both devices.


----------



## Olaf

Now I'm playing the new Spring event.   Not sure why, as I already have the main prize, White Rabbit.   I do have a question though.   What does it mean to play a "lucky" emoji? According to the Reddit board, Bambi is "lucky" on the first card.   What does that mean?


----------



## lanejudy

Olaf said:


> Now I'm playing the new Spring event.   Not sure why, as I already have the main prize, White Rabbit.   I do have a question though.   What does it mean to play a "lucky" emoji? According to the Reddit board, Bambi is "lucky" on the first card.   What does that mean?



Supposedly those "lucky" emoji's make it easier to obtain the highlighted collection item.  Bambi would make it easier to collect the clover leaf (or was it the rainbow?  I think Kermit was the other lucky one on that board).  However, I don't put a lot of stock into those "lucky" items -- most of the time I don't think those items appear any more frequently on my board whether I'm playing with the designated emoji or not.


----------



## figment_jii

I do think there is a small improvement of the odds when you play with the designated "lucky" character while collecting items.  For the item collection events (like the Spring Event), I tend to try to collect all the regular items as fast as possible (so using something like Holiday Mickey that drops items combined with stars) and then switching over to the "lucky" character to collect the rare items.  It does seem like there is a tendency at that point for the "lucky" emoji to drop their item more frequently than any other rare emoji.  I think when there is a lot of items to be collected, then it makes very little difference.

I also already had the White Rabbit, but I still played the event to collect the other emojis (like the Easter_themed ones) that were part of the prize chests.


----------



## melanielll

I have found that the rare items tend to drop more frequently when they are all that is left to be found in the collection.  This seems to happen no matter which icon you are playing with.  I generally play item collecting challenges with Santa hat Mickey.  More items (for me) seems to have increased the odds of rare ones showing up more than using the lucky icon.


----------



## HBaney84

Love this game. So addicting. I think because, it's fun... but it's also DISNEY! I just want all the emojis! Sadly, only 3 of my friends play, so I may never get Dug.


----------



## melanielll

HBaney84 said:


> Love this game. So addicting. I think because, it's fun... but it's also DISNEY! I just want all the emojis! Sadly, only 3 of my friends play, so I may never get Dug.


There is a facebook group for disney emoji addicts.  Join it.  People will add you as a friend until you get Dug. Then you can unfriend them. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Olaf

Thanks for that info, Lanejudy.   I'm almost done with the Spring event.   Not sure the lucky emoji's did much for me though.

Working on my 100 Level, at challenge 21.   My score totals are really down.   One of the challenges is to score 4,200,000 points, and I can't get there.  Weird, as I was regularly hitting over 5,000,000 and recently went over 10,000,000.   I'm pumping it with Genie, and extra score, extra time, full power, Sunshine.

UPDATE:   Just checked the Reddit board and it seems that the blitz bonus isn't working while I'm working on my 100 level.


----------



## melanielll

Olaf said:


> Thanks for that info, Lanejudy.   I'm almost done with the Spring event.   Not sure the lucky emoji's did much for me though.
> 
> Working on my 100 Level, at challenge 21.   My score totals are really down.   One of the challenges is to score 4,200,000 points, and I can't get there.  Weird, as I was regularly hitting over 5,000,000 and recently went over 10,000,000.   I'm pumping it with Genie, and extra score, extra time, full power, Sunshine.
> 
> UPDATE:   Just checked the Reddit board and it seems that the blitz bonus isn't working while I'm working on my 100 level.


yeah - the bonus comes back after you reach level 100.  Which is kind of mean.  I bought my way out of a score over 6 million challenge and one that required Peter Pan.  I spent over a million coins trying to get Pan, failed , and just gave up and spent the gems.


----------



## Olaf

On mission 26 of 50 now.   Got a weird one.  "Use 170 stars on 's turn"   OK.   I have no clue what that means.   Any ideas?


----------



## skuttle

Olaf said:


> On mission 26 of 50 now.   Got a weird one.  "Use 170 stars on 's turn"   OK.   I have no clue what that means.   Any ideas?



I think that's a glitch. There should be an emoji in there.


----------



## Olaf

Yeah, that's what I figured.   Traded it out.   Just finished and got my Sid.   Now what?   

Is anyone else having issues with the audio on your game?   Mine goes in and out.


----------



## KrazyPete

Do mission goals not count if you're participating in a special event? I just just started this game last week. I noticed today that simple mission goals like "use lightning" and "collect items" aren't counting. Is it because I have the "Earth Day Team Event" on?


----------



## KrazyPete

I tested it. If I cancel the special event then I can work on the regular missions. You can't do both at the same time. You can enter the event again at the same place you left off.

Also, on the fourth goal of the Team Up challenge, you get paired with either Wall-E or Eve. I don't think it's random. Certain emoji seem to always pair with Wall-E and others always pair with Eve. I find that Wall-E is a lot easier to power up.


----------



## madchatter

You're correct. It lets you work on one or the other. It does however let you gather items in either mode.

Current problem for me is that level 100 doesn't not allow blitz bonus. So since I'm working on that level it isn't giving it to me on the event either. That's really slowing down progress on some boxes.


----------



## madchatter

Wow! Goodness...
Is it just me? Or was that Earth Day event super difficult. I just wrapped it up. 

It was made more difficult because I happen to be working on level 100 and for some reason I have no blitz bonus. So high scores are hard to come by. 

I don't know why I keep doing these challenges. They keep getting tougher and tougher. But I do prefer the team events as opposed to the gathering light type events.


----------



## Olaf

I'm finding the Earth Day thingie very difficult as well.   And I've already completed level 100.  I'm not sure I'm going to make it.   I'm about half way through treasure box 27.  Not sure I'm going to make it.  Been trying to fit it in during my day.


----------



## skuttle

It was tough, but I agree, much more fun than the light ones or the bingo ones. And thankfully I got Eve at the end instead of a power-up for Wall-E.


----------



## ChrisNY2

The Earth Day challenge is tough, but I like the challenge. It seems more fun than ones that are just easy but time consuming.


----------



## madchatter

Agreed. I just wish the prizes were more commiserate with the difficulty of each challenge.


----------



## madchatter

Did anyone figure out what the mission in level 100 means when it says "collect 840 suns on 's turn"????


----------



## melanielll

I think that is an error that you have to buy your way out of with gems.


----------



## madchatter

I had to swap 4 times to get a mission that didn't include "use 's...". Good grief.


----------



## Charade67

Has anyone else's challenge disappeared? I was playing earlier today and now it is gone.  I haven't switched devices.


----------



## Charade67

I had an update for my iPad and phone that said the Ursula challenge was back. It's not showing on either of my devices. ANyone else have this problem?

Never mind. I just figured out that they haven't actually released the challenge yet.

Is there a way to delete a post?


----------



## lanejudy

The Ursula challenge just opened for me sometime last night, it was available this morning when I opened the game.


----------



## madchatter

Mine won't open at all today. Just giving me the three dots. Anyone else?

I guess I'll give it some time and then reload the app and hope my login brings it all back like it was.


----------



## Charade67

It's not showing at all on my device.


----------



## Charade67

I had to close all my apps and restart the device twice, but I finally got the game to load. 

I know there has been an Ursula challenge once before. Were there any villains before her to collect?


----------



## madchatter

Charade67 said:


> I had to close all my apps and restart the device twice, but I finally got the game to load.
> 
> I know there has been an Ursula challenge once before. Were there any villains before her to collect?


Jafar. But that was after I think. 

Mine finally loaded and I guess is ok


----------



## lilclerk

Charade67 said:


> I know there has been an Ursula challenge once before. Were there any villains before her to collect?


Ursula was the first villain event, last August.  Then there was Maleficent, Jafar and Captain Hook.


----------



## Charade67

Thanks. It looks like Ursula is the only one I missed.


----------



## WRLeGrand

Has anyone done the Diamond Box on the Ursula event? I have enough diamonds, but am afraid I will only get Flounder...


----------



## Charade67

I'm too afraid to spend the gems. It took me months just to accumulate 200. I kept having to spend them to get past challenges that used emojis I didn't have.


----------



## madchatter

I took a shot at it with my saved gems. Got an Ariel power up.


----------



## cmarsh31

Got Ursula in the first purple box. Good start at least!


----------



## WRLeGrand

I think everyone gets Ursula in the Purple Box. The rest are power ups


----------



## lanejudy

So I just looked back and it was mid-November when I noted Donald was the only silver box I had left to open.  Finally got him YESTERDAY -- ugh, 6+ months!  I was seriously starting to think he didn't actually exist in this game.


----------



## cmarsh31

lanejudy said:


> So I just looked back and it was mid-November when I noted Donald was the only silver box I had left to open.  Finally got him YESTERDAY -- ugh, 6+ months!  I was seriously starting to think he didn't actually exist in this game.



That's how I feel about Minnie! Still waiting...


----------



## DisMommyTX

Has anyone actually gotten King Triton from the diamond box? I got another Ariel ...


----------



## Brendies2017

madchatter said:


> You're correct. It lets you work on one or the other. It does however let you gather items in either mode.
> 
> Current problem for me is that level 100 doesn't not allow blitz bonus. So since I'm working on that level it isn't giving it to me on the event either. That's really slowing down progress on some boxes.





Does anyone know why there are no missions past level 100? It's so frustrating


----------



## Brendies2017

DisMommyTX said:


> Has anyone actually gotten King Triton from the diamond box? I got another Ariel ...


I have King Triton - he's awesome!


----------



## WRLeGrand

Is it possible to beat the PIrates Event without a doubling character?


----------



## cmarsh31

WRLeGrand said:


> Is it possible to beat the PIrates Event without a doubling character?



I'm going to guess no. It's super-slow. Totally frustrating. Anyone else having better luck?


----------



## Charade67

What are the doubling characters? The ones in the diamond box? 
I've been using Woody because he can lasso the bombs.


----------



## madchatter

WRLeGrand said:


> Is it possible to beat the PIrates Event without a doubling character?


Too early to say. Looks like about 20 per game is really good. I've gotten over 30 once. But I'm also still less than halfway through and I'm not sure how many are going to be required for these upcoming boxes. I got a diamond box and have been doubling even though the special move and frequency of special items is pretty low with a new character.


----------



## ChrisNY2

cmarsh31 said:


> I'm going to guess no. It's super-slow. Totally frustrating. Anyone else having better luck?



I think so. I bought Barbossa, and he's pretty good, but I've been able to get really really long games with Nemo - the rainbow stars matched with a bomb remove all the bomb on the screen at that time. So I've been playing with Nemo instead and I'm up to box 10 so far (out of 20).


----------



## madchatter

ChrisNY2 said:


> I think so. I bought Barbossa, and he's pretty good, but I've been able to get really really long games with Nemo - the rainbow stars matched with a bomb remove all the bomb on the screen at that time. So I've been playing with Nemo instead and I'm up to box 10 so far (out of 20).


How many bombs per game are you averaging? I was wondering if one of my more leveled up emojis would just clear more of the board more often. But even when I only get 10-12 with Davy Jones, I figure 20-24 is better than I'd do most games some other way.


----------



## cmarsh31

madchatter said:


> How many bombs per game are you averaging? I was wondering if one of my more leveled up emojis would just clear more of the board more often. But even when I only get 10-12 with Davy Jones, I figure 20-24 is better than I'd do most games some other way.


I haven't bought any characters, so nothing for this game. And no Nemo...but Olaf and his subshines are getting me about 20-35 per game. Still taking forever and I don't really like the bombs.


----------



## lanejudy

I've been using Mickey and usually ranging 18-28 bombs per game.  It is slow going.


----------



## figment_jii

I've been using a level 3 Elsa and averaging between 20 and 30 per game (occasionally as high as 45).  It's still been slow, but I'm hopeful that with the weekend coming up it'll be possible to make some substantial progress.


----------



## ChrisNY2

madchatter said:


> How many bombs per game are you averaging? I was wondering if one of my more leveled up emojis would just clear more of the board more often. But even when I only get 10-12 with Davy Jones, I figure 20-24 is better than I'd do most games some other way.



It ranges - I'd say an average of 30. But as low as 15 (well maybe a really crappy one where I got like 4) and as high as 70.


----------



## lanejudy

ChrisNY2 said:


> as high as 70



70!   

I think the highest I've managed is 32 or 33.  Oh, now I realize you are using Barbossa, so I guess mine isn't far off your 70 if it was doubled.  I don't have any hope of getting enough jewels to purchase anyone in a silver box, though.  I don't expect to be able to complete this challenge but I'll see how far I can get over the weekend.


----------



## ChrisNY2

lanejudy said:


> 70!
> 
> I think the highest I've managed is 32 or 33.  Oh, now I realize you are using Barbossa, so I guess mine isn't far off your 70 if it was doubled.  I don't have any hope of getting enough jewels to purchase anyone in a silver box, though.  I don't expect to be able to complete this challenge but I'll see how far I can get over the weekend.



Actually Nemo, cus the stars help me even more than the doubling   But I'm having fun with this one!


----------



## Charade67

So far I've had a high of 54 with Woody. I seem to be averaging between 20-30.


----------



## cmarsh31

Charade67 said:


> So far I've had a high of 54 with Woody. I seem to be averaging between 20-30.



I switched over to Woody, definitely doing better with him. Still don't like this event though.


----------



## WRLeGrand

I landed Sparrow in the Diamond Box and the 2x is essential. I think it is virtually impossible without it. I've played ALOT aNd am close to beating level 14 for the gold box. Sparrows power up is useless for this quest however. He just drops a gold chest of coins you can land...


----------



## bellrae

My best is with Alice. I got 60. I am averaging around 45 with her.


----------



## madchatter

Alice is another good choice. Seems like any that load pretty quickly and that you can 'aim' are good choices. Elsa, Woody etc. 

I guess I'll press on and try to finish. But getting to a new box and seeing >500 is pretty sickening.


----------



## Charade67

I finally got to level 14. I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to finish this challenge.


----------



## bellrae

I just did 15 and 16 dips back down to 300.


----------



## WRLeGrand

702 in box 18....


----------



## WRLeGrand

780 in box 19...


----------



## Charade67

WRLeGrand said:


> 702 in box 18....



I got 540 in box 18.


----------



## dizneeat

WRLeGrand said:


> 702 in box 18....



*Me too! I gave up on this challenge today. Too time consuming.*


----------



## cmarsh31

I'm trying to at least get through box 14 for the gold box... but I'm not sure it'll happen with commitments and life this weekend. I did, however, FINALLY get Daisy Duck at least! Now I'm just short Minnie Mouse (so frustrating to have to keep trying silver boxes...).


----------



## WRLeGrand

935 in the final box 20 for me. Hoping to get it done...should be able to.


----------



## smitty0705

dizneeat said:


> *Me too! I gave up on this challenge today. Too time consuming.*



Me too. I was never going to get anywhere so I just quit. Those bombs are stressful anyway.


----------



## Charade67

I just made it to level 20. I think I might be able to complete this challenge.


----------



## WRLeGrand

I beat it and got Davy Jones!


----------



## Charade67

I finished the challenge and didn't have to buy anything from the diamond box.  I got Captain Jack.


----------



## figment_jii

I also finished, but with less than an hour to go!  That was a tough challenge and the requirements sure mounted up fast (for me, the jump from the 19th box to the 20th box was pretty big).  I got a Davy Jones.


----------



## figment_jii

Just downloaded the update and installed it on my iPad.  Luckily, the progress on the Pixar event was saved, so I didn't lose anything.  I noticed the icon now features Sadness, Joy, McQueen, and Cruz...so I guess that means there will be Inside Out and a Cars 3 events sometime in the near(ish) future.


----------



## Lora Rudisill

MagicalPix said:


> I'm trying to figure out the leaderboard.  Do you guys know who the people on the leaderboard are if they are real or just fake (they're all emoji-type faces).... I can't figure that part out.  Do you connect through game center? I signed in through Facebook, but that's it.   On Tsum Tsum, I can compete with my kids and friends through Line.  I'm just wondering if I can actually have people on my leaderboard who I actually know... makes it more fun that way
> Thanks ya'll!


I was wondering something does anyone know how to take friends off the list


----------



## figment_jii

I think you have to unfriend them from within Facebook.  Otherwise, if they've the computer generated friends, I don't think you can do anything about them.


----------



## WRLeGrand

What is everyone thinking about the new Cars 3 event? I am liking this one much more so far than previous ones. The challenges seem more attainable and there really are not doubling characters, which makes it more fair!


----------



## madchatter

So far so good. I had enough gems to get one new character but it seems that most of the missions don't require use of a Cars character to get a big advantage.


----------



## Charade67

It seems pretty good so far. I think we are going to see the movie on Sunday.


----------



## Charade67

I just passed level 18 and got an emoji I didn't have already.


----------



## WRLeGrand

I just beat the challenge. I won Cruz at the end.

I did purchase a Diamond box and got Jackson Storm on Friday evening!


----------



## madchatter

.


----------



## figment_jii

When I finished the challenge, I got a Jackson Storm from the Diamond Box. 

Hopefully, like other challenge events, the Cars characters should be available from the Gold Box once the event ends.


----------



## Charade67

I just completed level 24 and the game froze. I didn't get my gold box emoji.


----------



## madchatter

Charade67 said:


> I just completed level 24 and the game froze. I didn't get my gold box emoji.


That happened to me earlier today. I just kept going back and restarting the app and eventually it picked back up and gave me the box to open.


----------



## dizneedoll

madchatter said:


> That happened to me earlier today. I just kept going back and restarting the app and eventually it picked back up and gave me the box to open.




This is happening to me also. I checked with tech support and they are aware of the problem and working on it. I keep restarting the app too but no luck on getting past lvl 24! I've lost a whole day not being able to play. It would be nice if they extended the event timeframe but  I'm sure that won't happen.


----------



## Charade67

I finally got the box to open. Thankfully I got an emoji I didn't already have.


----------



## ammag

I've only been playing for a week, but today every time I play I lose 1000 coins! I had 18k, now down to 5. Any idea what's going on? I can't find any info


----------



## ChrisNY2

ammag said:


> I've only been playing for a week, but today every time I play I lose 1000 coins! I had 18k, now down to 5. Any idea what's going on? I can't find any info


Do you have one of the power-ups highlighted when the round starts?


----------



## ammag

ChrisNY2 said:


> Do you have one of the power-ups highlighted when the round starts?


Omg I feel so dumb. YES. Thank you!!! I used a free one or two and didn't realize Ssh don't tell my kids!


----------



## Charade67

I play this game on two different devices, an iPad Air and an iPhone 7. Somehow the devices gave gotten out of synch. I no longer get the option of  playing from the device or the server when I switch. I have tried logging off and back on both devices (I log on via Facebook), and restarting both devices. Any other suggestions? I have contacted tech support, but have not had a response yet.


----------



## figment_jii

I've had the same thing happen.  It looks like whatever triggers a save to the cloud and then a check on the second device is no longer happening as often.  I ended up playing on one device, then letting it sit for about an hour.  Then when I started the game on my second device and logged out and in of FB, it finally asked if I wanted to play using the Local or Server data.  Sometimes I have to play one game on the second device and then after that it asks me I want to use the Local or Server data.  I noticed this started after the most recent update.


----------



## Charade67

It has been several days and I still cant get the games to synch. Tech support told me that the event won;t synch but progress will. (It hasn't.) They also said that switching between devices could cause lost progress. I thought the point of logging in with Facebook was to save progress to the server so we could switch devices. So frustrating.


----------



## Charade67

I think I may have figured it out. I am logged in to my Facebook app on my iPad. Today I noticed that someone else had logged in to Facebook through the Safari app.  I logged that user out of FB, logged out of my game, logged back in to my game, and the option of choosing device or server had returned.


----------



## figment_jii

The next event is now up and running!  Three new emojis have been added (Steamboat Willie Mickey, Retro Minnie, and Oswald the Lucky Rabbit); they're currently in the Diamond box, but will move to the Gold Box after the event ends.  Good luck everyone!

Just a note about syncing games between an iOs and an Android device...it'll sync the emojis, coins, gems, and levels, but it will not sync event progress.  Guest Support indicated that syncing between devices is now meant for syncing between devices on the same platform (iOs-iOs or Android-Android) and not for cross platform syncing.


----------



## pudinhd

Happy Thursday!  I have a question...  My husband and I both play on Android phones and don't change platforms.  We noticed this morning that each of us has a different number of ink bottles to collect each round with different rewards.  Is that normal?  I assumed it would be the same levels for everyone.  Thanks!


----------



## melanielll

The number of ink (and other items in a lot of the event challenges) has to do with what level you are.


----------



## pudinhd

melanielll said:


> The number of ink (and other items in a lot of the event challenges) has to do with what level you are.



Very helpful to know!  I am around level 46 and my husband is around level 16.  I have a smaller number of ink bottles to collect than he does.  Is that normal?  I would think it should be reversed.


----------



## figment_jii

That does seem like it's a bit of an oddity...I would have thought the lower level player would need less ink pots.  Are you sure you're both playing the same mission?  For my game, the ink pot requirements have been steadily increasing with each new mission (I'm level 101, playing level 8 of the event and needs 55 ink pots).


----------



## pudinhd

figment_jii said:


> That does seem like it's a bit of an oddity...I would have thought the lower level player would need less ink pots.  Are you sure you're both playing the same mission?  For my game, the ink pot requirements have been steadily increasing with each new mission (I'm level 101, playing level 8 of the event and needs 55 ink pots).



It totally sounds backwards, right?!  For example, his level 1 needed 2 ink pots and mine needed 2.  He needed 12 ink pots on level 2 and I needed 10.


----------



## Whosey

pudinhd said:


> It totally sounds backwards, right?!  For example, his level 1 needed 2 ink pots and mine needed 2.  He needed 12 ink pots on level 2 and I needed 10.


I am the husband. just got to level 10 and I have to get 100 pots...somethings not right


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

Thanks to my Dug friends!!  I'll wait several days until I unfriend so you can get Dug too!


----------



## cmarsh31

Whosey said:


> I am the husband. just got to level 10 and I have to get 100 pots...somethings not right





figment_jii said:


> That does seem like it's a bit of an oddity...I would have thought the lower level player would need less ink pots.  Are you sure you're both playing the same mission?  For my game, the ink pot requirements have been steadily increasing with each new mission (I'm level 101, playing level 8 of the event and needs 55 ink pots).


 
I'm level 70 and have 116 at level 10. I think I had 100ish at 10 too. At event level 8 I needed 62 pots. No wonder I found the events SOOOOO hard to complete when I was lower levels and couldn't figure out how you all were doing them in a couple days!


----------



## kendallbrie

N/A


----------



## Nickobi

Is this happening to anyone else? After extending a game withe 20 or 30 gems... After the second time you extend, the time runs out but the game doesn't end... you can just play unlimited but the only way to end the game is to quit, thus you do not get to keep the ink or coins from that game.... It just started happening on this ink challenge... has happened about 4-5 times this week.


----------



## lanejudy

Nickobi said:


> Is this happening to anyone else? After extending a game withe 20 or 30 gems... After the second time you extend, the time runs out but the game doesn't end... you can just play unlimited but the only way to end the game is to quit, thus you do not get to keep the ink or coins from that game.... It just started happening on this ink challenge... has happened about 4-5 times this week.



Nope, that hasn't happened to me.  I did have it get "stuck" once and wouldn't advance to the next round.  I had to shut it down and restart; I don't recall if I lost that particular round's progress.

I've reached level 20 and need 246 ink pots.  I think some of these challenges, the number of "things" to collect is related to not just what level you are on but also what emojis you already have.  Some emojis can make a challenge much easier.  I don't know if the game is also smart enough to consider recent playing activity -- my DD and I are playing together and there is a big difference in my game play vs hers, and I swear the game seems to "know" which of us has been playing recently and adjusts.


----------



## RangerPooh

Beat the ink challenge this weekend. Yay! Haven't beat a challenge since Christmas when I got Christmas Mickey so that was nice. Was slightly bummed that there was no add on once I completed the challenge, oh well.


----------



## melanielll

I needed 160 ink for the last box.  But.... I closed the game at some point during the day while I was working on the last box.   When I reopened the game - I needed 294 ink.  Gah!  So I closed it, reopened it, and the 160 was back.  I didn't close it again until it was finished.  Looks like the same people who are programming this game are also running the MDE app and the Disney website.


----------



## Charade67

I also need 160 for the last box. I'm 60 away from finishing this game.


----------



## lanejudy

I needed 234 for the last box.  DD finished this morning and got Oswald!


----------



## munari

I just finished the villain event! Maleficent is by far my strongest emoji now (I only started playing about a week ago). How is everyone else doing?


----------



## smitty0705

munari said:


> I just finished the villain event! Maleficent is by far my strongest emoji now (I only started playing about a week ago). How is everyone else doing?



I'm halfway though. You're quick! Hope I'm able to finish.


----------



## munari

I'm off of work right now and it's too hot to go outside  so I had nothing else to do!


----------



## madchatter

I finished today. Already had Maleficient but it was nice to get her bumped up a few times. I found it to be pretty enjoyable. The levels were pretty doable with aurora.


----------



## melanielll

I finished on Saturday.  It was definitely a better event than the endless lanterns of Rapunzel.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

I'm enjoying the new mini game! I do enjoy the chance to have a new objective for while. I'm off for the summer and am worried about how I'm going to beat them when i have to go back to work lol good luck to all!

I do have a question...do I have to be connected to Facebook to earn coins on the weekly leaderboards?

Thanks!


----------



## RangerPooh

The villain event just appeared for me yesterday. Ugh I hate when I'm late to the punch. Now to play in my free time...


----------



## Quellman

Is there a way to mine diamonds to increase them somewhat quickly or not really?


----------



## RangerPooh

Quellman said:


> Is there a way to mine diamonds to increase them somewhat quickly or not really?


Other than purchasing them the only way that I get them is by spinning the wheel or completing a challenge. Even then it's random what you actually get.


----------



## lanejudy

Imasiriusgirl said:


> I do have a question...do I have to be connected to Facebook to earn coins on the weekly leaderboards?



Nope.  I don't have a Facebook account but I have earned coins for status on the leaderboard.  It doesn't seem to reset as often as others report, but every few weeks.  Good luck!


----------



## bellrae

So I've just started the Magic Key event. Has anyone worked out the logic to how it is decided if a key will drop in any given game? It seems very random...


----------



## Charade67

The keys are falling very slowly for me.


----------



## melanielll

They are random.  I finished around noon today.  I started playing at 6am.  I got really lucky with rainbow stars and was able to get 3,4 and 5 stars per game a few times.  Those runs made a big difference.

Now I am am back to missions. 24 to go to hit Level 130.  Some of these are just mean - get 1450 emoji in a game, clear 15000 emoji, get rainbow plus rainbow 19 times.


----------



## lanejudy

Wow, the magic keys are SOOO rare!  Has anyone found good luck with any particular emoji?  I've only seen 3 keys, counting the initial one that they give you, and missed collecting one.  Seems this may be much harder than it first seemed!


----------



## melanielll

I used a level 3 Olaf.  He really keeps the board churned up.  Plus - I never had a stranded key because he is so explosive.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

The keys flying away are my main issue...they are so rare to start with (one every 2-4 games) and then to have them fly away. I'm finding it frustrating especially when you've cleared the row it's in and it flys away as it's falling to the bottom. I'll keep plugging away at it...

Good luck everyone!


----------



## munari

I had a lot of luck with Joy since you get to choose where to put a Sun on the board. I finished the event today and only got another Timon


----------



## Charade67

Well, that was disappointing. I finished the game and got an emoji I already had.


----------



## SorcererKelly

Charade67 said:


> Well, that was disappointing. I finished the game and got an emoji I already had.


I will never forget how disappointed I was when I realized that the emojis upgraded past the initial "1/x" stage. I thought at a point it would stop and let you collect everything but that doesn't appear to be the case!


----------



## ChrisNY2

SorcererKelly said:


> I will never forget how disappointed I was when I realized that the emojis upgraded past the initial "1/x" stage. I thought at a point it would stop and let you collect everything but that doesn't appear to be the case!



They do eventually max out - silver at level 3 and gold at level 5.


----------



## SorcererKelly

ChrisNY2 said:


> They do eventually max out - silver at level 3 and gold at level 5.



Well that is good to hear


----------



## bellrae

ChrisNY2 said:


> They do eventually max out - silver at level 3 and gold at level 5.



I just got my first to level 4 and realised you need 10 (!!!) of each gold emoji to get from 4 to 5.


----------



## Damaltian Mommy

lanejudy said:


> Wow, the magic keys are SOOO rare!  Has anyone found good luck with any particular emoji?  I've only seen 3 keys, counting the initial one that they give you, and missed collecting one.  Seems this may be much harder than it first seemed!


I'm having a helluva time, too!! So frustrating. Tink is my go to...


----------



## madchatter

bellrae said:


> I just got my first to level 4 and realised you need 10 (!!!) of each gold emoji to get from 4 to 5.


Yeah. Level 4 to 5 is a slog. Haven't made it on any of my level 4s yet.


----------



## RangerPooh

I got all of the small chests with the magic keys but experienced plenty of frustration in doing so. They kept flying away or they would appear shortly before I ran out of time leaving not chance to collect.


----------



## figment_jii

I guess Jungle Book characters are next.  The Android version of the app updated recently and the icon now shows Baloo, Kaa, and King Louie.  I wonder if that means another event is starting on Friday...


----------



## DisneyNewbieDad

I'm enjoying Tink  to help get my leaves cleared. Who do others prefer for this one?


----------



## munari

I got King Louie from the diamond box at the start and he's okay-- if he didn't double the leaves I wouldn't use him though. I can clear a lot more with Joy or some others, but they don't double. 
I've been trying to get Tink since I started and never have


----------



## cmarsh31

Oddly, Buzz is working quite well with his diagonal clearing. Getting about 6-7 bananas average. Might try Tink too.


----------



## pudinhd

I have been using Joy, but I will try Tink and Buzz to see how they work for me.


----------



## munari

I just finished and got Baloo. I wanted Kaa  
Also, I clearly spend way too much time playing this game.


----------



## JenniBarra

DisneyNewbieDad said:


> I'm enjoying Tink  to help get my leaves cleared. Who do others prefer for this one?



I'm using Cinderella, probably for the same reason you like using Tink.


----------



## DisneyNewbieDad

I've also found success with a powered up Goofy. He's pretty good a keeping the board movin!


----------



## figment_jii

Before I bought one of the Diamond boxes and got Baloo, I was having pretty good luck with Ursula.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

I'm using Hatbox Ghost...mostly because I don't have any of the great ones you guys are talking about. But I'm getting 4-5 on average every game. Feels like it's going by pretty quickly...especially since I'm playing a lot this long weekend.


----------



## cmarsh31

I like the challenges when I feel like I actually have a chance to finish! This was a good one. Got Kaa. He's fun


----------



## lanejudy

I've been using Mickey.  While probably not as fast as one with doubling power, I've been clearing 5-8 bananas each game and moving along fairly well.  I'm on the last level of the challenge now, so I'll easily finish it.


----------



## bellrae

I've been using a level 3 Genie. He is getting me 9-10 bananas per game.


----------



## trill2017

I'm so grumpy about that Jungle Book event--I got 3 emojis, all duplicates of ones I already had, and no Jungle Book. UGH.


----------



## trill2017

Not to mention that in the same week I spent 60k coins on a "lucky gold box" day to get 2 duplicates, neither of which was "lucky.".....don't get me started on this game.... lol


----------



## munari

Scar Villain event is next... I can't wait to get him!


----------



## figment_jii

trill2017 said:


> I'm so grumpy about that Jungle Book event--I got 3 emojis, all duplicates of ones I already had, and no Jungle Book. UGH.


That's rough!  I thought the Jungle Book event ended with a Diamond Box which contained one of the three new event emojis (Baloo, Kaa, or King Louie), which meant everyone would get at least one if they finished.  What did you get from the Diamond box at the end?


----------



## trill2017

figment_jii said:


> That's rough!  I thought the Jungle Book event ended with a Diamond Box which contained one of the three new event emojis (Baloo, Kaa, or King Louie), which meant everyone would get at least one if they finished.  What did you get from the Diamond box at the end?


Jiminy cricket! Which was also an appropriate exclamation upon getting screwed by the event!


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

I'm liking the new Scar event! It's been pretty fun and quick paced. They are slowing down for me the closer I get to the final box though. Silver Lining: The event will last longer for me! It looks like Rafiki will be a new silver character at the end of this too? I'm hoping so!


----------



## figment_jii

trill2017 said:


> Jiminy cricket! Which was also an appropriate exclamation upon getting screwed by the event!


That seems like a glitch because Jiminy should have been a possible reward for the Gold Box prize, but not the Diamon Box prize.  What other two emojis did you get?  I would send an email to Support to see if there is anything they can do at this point.  At least with the new Scar Event, you should get the Scar emoji (no randomness in the Purple prize box).



Imasiriusgirl said:


> I'm liking the new Scar event! It's been pretty fun and quick paced. They are slowing down for me the closer I get to the final box though. Silver Lining: The event will last longer for me! It looks like Rafiki will be a new silver character at the end of this too? I'm hoping so!


Yup, he should go into the Silver Box after the event ends.


----------



## trill2017

Thanks very much for the suggestion but I deal with enough customer support in my day to day life, this isn't that important to me.  

I just get frustrated because I refuse to spend money on this game but I want what I want!! lol

I don't remember what other emojis I got to be honest, I just know they were duplicates.


----------



## roso

Charade67 said:


> I finished the lantern challenge. I never want to see another lantern again. I think I may take a day or two off the game.


the same happened to me, until I got an emoji from diamond box and I finished it faster


----------



## roso

Hi! i love emoji bltiz
I'm on level 48 
I would like to make friends on fb to get the dug emoji !
thanks
my fb: ferdego9


----------



## roso

Rhie said:


> I just downloaded Disney Emoji Blitz and its so much fun. It's kind of a combination of TsumTsum and a match three game. Its live for Android and iPhone now. Anyone else play?


I play too  :O


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

Out of curiosity I’m wondering how many of the gold characters you need to get before it levels up... 

1 to reach level 2
2 to reach level 3
? to reach level 4
10 to reach level 5

Can anyone fill in level 4 for me and please let me know if I have any of them wrong. Thanks!


----------



## melanielll

5 to get to level 4


----------



## trill2017

This app continues to screw me. For example, last game I had 6 million points, and ONE object. I really should just stop playing if I'm just going to come to forums and complain. LOL


----------



## lanejudy

trill2017 said:


> last game I had 6 million points, and ONE object



I didn't have any issues with this latest challenge, but I agree with you -- sometimes it has seemed the game hates me because I only get 1-2 objects no matter how many emoji's I clear!


----------



## melanielll

The game is fickle.  This event loved me - i was finished in a few hours.  I was getting 10 -12 objects per game.  The gold boxes, however, apparently have issues with who I am as a person.


----------



## trill2017

hahahahahahaha! I'm so glad I'm not the only one who takes these quirks as a personal affront.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

I can see this key event is going to drive me as crazy as the last one...
Game 1=1 key seen and earned
Game 2=1 key seen and flew away as the row was being cleared
Game 3=0 keys appeared on the board
Game 4=0 keys appeared on the board 
Game 5=0 keys appeared on the board

I was using level 2 Hatbox Ghost-is there a better character I should be using to get more keys? He’s my best gold and I get lots of sun/lightning/stars so that’s typically who I use, but I am open to suggestions!

Thanks and good luck to all!


----------



## RangerPooh

The key game was slow. I had many games were I got no keys and if I got any at all it was just 1. I primarily played with Sully level 2 as I was working on a Pixar challenge.


----------



## melanielll

If y'all haven't seen yet - there are a bunch of new things coming in the next update.  Some are not that great - like no more 10 gems on the prize wheel!  Mean!  And these new "groups" - which give you an icon if you complete a group.  So - if you get Belle, Beast, Cogsworth, Lumiere and Mrs. Potts AND - wait for it - max them out (!) - you get Chip.  Also mean!


----------



## RangerPooh

Ugh. I like my 10 gems. I never complete icon groups as I'm not interested in trying to purchase them with Gems for characters that don't materialize.


----------



## madchatter

Who here has any level 5 gold emojis?
I’ve played this game a lot and I have (7) level four characters and no one past half way from 4 to 5.

Seems like having a lot of different emojis makes it more difficult and almost impossible to get to the next level. 

Is there a major improvement in power from 4 to 5? Seems like there should be.

I’d be curious to see how many max emojis are out in the wild.


----------



## RangerPooh

My highest is a level 2. I'm a miser and don;t spend my coins, lol. 

I noticed that a new Haunted Mansion challenge landed today. Collect ghosts to open chests. No time limit, you play until you run out of power. Use a HM character and receive 2x the ghosts. Characters in diamond box can include Madame Leota, the Hatbox Ghost and the Bride. First silver chest (award) is at level 5, when you collect 75 ghosts. The prize wheel also changed today. Gone is the 10 Gems and something else, 1k coins maybe? Instead two chests are in its place.


----------



## melanielll

I still don't have the event. Grrrr.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

My event showed up later in the day too...but when it did show up all the changes were there too! Wow! There are a lot of changes! It’s going to take some getting used to, that’s for sure. 

My max gold level is 2 and it’s the Hatbox Ghost! I had no idea who he was when I first got him but I’m sure happy to have him for the new mini-game. Which I’m liking a lot more than the keys that fly away. There are so many ghosts I don’t get frustrated when they disappear.

I’ve been trying to max out all my silver characters because that seems possible to complete. But that means I don’t have very many gold. May not be the best strategy but that’s what I’ve been working on...maxing out a gold seems pretty impossible to me right now. I’ll start on them after I complete the silver. Anyone else doing it this way?

Happy ghost hunting!


----------



## pudinhd

Imasiriusgirl said:


> My event showed up later in the day too...but when it did show up all the changes were there too! Wow! There are a lot of changes! It’s going to take some getting used to, that’s for sure.
> 
> My max gold level is 2 and it’s the Hatbox Ghost! I had no idea who he was when I first got him but I’m sure happy to have him for the new mini-game. Which I’m liking a lot more than the keys that fly away. There are so many ghosts I don’t get frustrated when they disappear.
> 
> I’ve been trying to max out all my silver characters because that seems possible to complete. But that means I don’t have very many gold. May not be the best strategy but that’s what I’ve been working on...maxing out a gold seems pretty impossible to me right now. I’ll start on them after I complete the silver. Anyone else doing it this way?
> 
> Happy ghost hunting!



My husband is focusing on maxing the silver boxes, too.  I go for the gold and always hope for a new character!


----------



## bellrae

madchatter said:


> Who here has any level 5 gold emojis?
> I’ve played this game a lot and I have (7) level four characters and no one past half way from 4 to 5.
> 
> Seems like having a lot of different emojis makes it more difficult and almost impossible to get to the next level.
> 
> Is there a major improvement in power from 4 to 5? Seems like there should be.
> 
> I’d be curious to see how many max emojis are out in the wild.



My best is a level 4 Alice (I need 10 more of her to make her Level 5). She is good if you need to bust open chests in a challenge, but beyond that my level 3 Genie is far more helpful.


----------



## bellrae

okay, so just downloaded the update. Thanks to the collections I got about 20,000 coins for things i had already collected, which was fantastic. Also, those who already have hat box ghost he is your best friend for the ghost challenge. I was struggling until I started playing with him and his x2.

EDIT - Once I started using my level 2 hatbox ghost things progressed pretty quickly and managed to knock this challenge over in a day (fastest I have ever done one of these!). If you have Mr Ghost - highly recommend you stick with him.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

bellrae said:


> okay, so just downloaded the update. Thanks to the collections I got about 20,000 coins for things i had already collected, which was fantastic. Also, those who already have hat box ghost he is your best friend for the ghost challenge. I was struggling until I started playing with him and his x2.
> 
> EDIT - Once I started using my level 2 hatbox ghost things progressed pretty quickly and managed to knock this challenge over in a day (fastest I have ever done one of these!). If you have Mr Ghost - highly recommend you stick with him.




Agreed! I was very thankful I had a level 2 Hatbox Ghost! The flying away keys annoyed me but these ghosts leaving didn’t bother me because there were so many and in every game. I enjoyed the challenge very much and the untimed aspect of it.


----------



## RangerPooh

I just completed the challenge and now have all 3 characters. I used gems shortly after the challenge started and obtained the Bride. Level 1 but x2 provided me with a quicker run through the game. Obtained the Hatbox Ghosts through more gems yesterday. I didn't find him to be as helpful, but at x2 ghosts collected it helped. When I finished the game I earned Madam Leota. 

The update came with a glitch to my free spins. They don't work. Instead if I tap the free spin, then tap the gold box I get a free spin! unlimited amounts!!!! I'm not spinning constantly but I'm up to 75 lives. The timed free spin resets back to 7h59min each time I sping it though. The glitch was fixed briefly on Saturday but returned Sunday. I'm not complaining. The extra lives helped me complete the game. 

I'm not a fan of the "collections" as I don;t like spending coins or gems. Now that I have all 3 HM figures I have to get each to level 19 in order to complete the collection. Currently I'm at 1/19. Frustrating.


----------



## Quellman

I'm thankful they changed the payouts on the spin wheels.  Being able to collect gems more readily makes it easier.  I finally had enough Gems for obtaining Leota in the Gem Box.  So it has made it easier.  Won't complete the event, but did much much much much better.


----------



## figment_jii

Another mini-event started today.  It's a bit different from any of the others (that I recall).  You have to use a specific villain (Ursula, Maleficent or Cruella) and complete missions.  The rewards are treasure chests (three regular, one silver, and one gold per villain).  All three of the villains are in the Diamond box currently.  Cruella is a purple box emoji, so she's not going to be available via the Gold/Silver boxes after the event ends...


----------



## pudinhd

figment_jii said:


> Another mini-event started today.  It's a bit different from any of the others (that I recall).  You have to use a specific villain (Ursula, Maleficent or Cruella) and complete missions.  The rewards are treasure chests (three regular, one silver, and one gold per villain).  All three of the villains are in the Diamond box currently.  Cruella is a purple box emoji, so she's not going to be available via the Gold/Silver boxes after the event ends...



I have been playing it and it doesn't seem that difficult.  I don't think I am going to finish the event though, because I already have Maleficent and Ursula and I don't like the 33% chance of getting Cruella.


----------



## trill2017

Yeah I just spent the 200 gems on the diamond box and got an URSULA, which I already have.

I swear to god this game hates me....


----------



## madchatter

Other than being no other way to get Cruella, there isn’t really a particularly exciting prize. And you don’t necessarily win any emojis through the event. You just buy the diamond box or you don’t. Otherwise it’s just coins and power ups that you win. But it was something different to do and not particularly hard.


----------



## RangerPooh

I'm playing but don't plan to spend my gems for the characters. I can't seem to make much progress on the lightning while in blitz mode. 

My game did glitch today and allowed me to have multiple free spins!


----------



## figment_jii

For the lightning/cloud while in blitz mode, I try to get a Star and Lightning/Cloud together and then wait until blitz mode starts to use the star+lightning/cloud combo.  That generates a fair number of lightnings/clouds and that really helped the mission go fairly quickly.


----------



## melanielll

if you have 2 devices there is a way to make sure you get the emoji you want. If anyone is interested, I could try to explain it.


----------



## munari

RangerPooh said:


> My game did glitch today and allowed me to have multiple free spins!


My game did that yesterday! I was hoping it would again today, but no luck.
Speaking of no luck, I bought the diamond box and got another Maleficent, the only one of the three I already had


----------



## melanielll




----------



## DisMommyTX

melanielll said:


> View attachment 278333



I wish I had read that before I spent all 800 of my hard saved gems getting characters I already had.  I think I'm done with this game. Played a long time but it is getting to be more frustrating than fun. Even during individual rounds it seems to be working against you more and more. Last night I needed one more star on my last chance to complete a challenge -- scored almost 2 million pts without a single opportunity to make a star. It used to give you more things by chance. Now it seems to be minimizing odds on whatever you need. Just not fun anymore.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

I feel the same way about it giving you fewer opportunities...I also feel like this latest game is just the same as the daily challenges and isn’t a typical mini-game. I much prefer the mini-games with emojis as rewards. That is the ultimate goal, I believe, to earn new emojis. I understand their tactic of trying to make money by having us buy emojis but I do prefer having the ability of earning them instead of being forced to buy them. Maybe reward people who buy them with another bonus of some sort but also allow everyone to earn the emojis as well. If that makes any sense...


----------



## JenniBarra

I know a lot of people have expressed unhappiness with changes in the game, but I am finding that I like the new prize wheel, as well as the new prizes for daily challenges. The silver and gold treasure boxes provide more than a single reward and sometimes the coin amount alone is larger than the coin only prize from the past. 

Oh, and thank you for the mention of Cruella being a purple emoji. Originally, I wasn't going to try for a diamond box because it seemed like the new characters were always going to end up in the emoji shop eventually.


----------



## RangerPooh

A new collection/game dropped last night- Nightmare Before Christmas. You are to open the prize boxes and drop them to the bottom. 

Does anyone know if you diamond box a Jack or Sally if you'll get 2x the prizes? I'm doubting it as it's a collection.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

RangerPooh said:


> A new collection/game dropped last night- Nightmare Before Christmas. You are to open the prize boxes and drop them to the bottom.
> 
> Does anyone know if you diamond box a Jack or Sally if you'll get 2x the prizes? I'm doubting it as it's a collection.



That’s what I was hoping so I got Sally in a diamond box - Nope, it’s not double with Sally.

Her power is like Sorcerer Mickey-where you trace a pattern with your finger and when you complete it she places more Sally’s on the board.


----------



## figment_jii

RangerPooh said:


> Does anyone know if you diamond box a Jack or Sally if you'll get 2x the prizes? I'm doubting it as it's a collection.


Unfortunately that's not how these tick-tack-toe type events typically go.  Sally and Jack are "lucky" for certain items (i.e., in theory, meaning they'll appear more often/frequently when you're playing with either Jack or Sally), but they don't increase the number of boxes that appear during a game.  Both Jack and Sally appear to be gold box characters, so they should appear in the Gold Box after the event ends (if you don't buy them from the Diamond box now or get them as a reward at the end of the event).

Card 1
Halloween Town Fountain: Sally (3)
Spiral Hill: Jack (3)

Card 2
Jack-O-Lantern: Jack (4)
Jack's Hand: Jack (4)

Card 3
Teddy Bear: Sally (6)
Burned Christmas Tree: Sally (6)
Horn-Duck: Sally (6)

Card 4
Jack's Sleigh: Jack (7)
Skeletal Reindeer: Jack (7)
Skeletal Reindeer: Jack (7)

Card 5
Cockroach: Sally (9)
Worm: Sally (9)
Santa Hat: Jack (9)


----------



## RangerPooh

That's what I figured. Wishful thinking right.


----------



## bellrae

New update released today with the Star Wars event. You need to get Kylo, Rey or BB-8 from a diamond box to get the x2 to defeat Kylo. 

Looks like it runs for 11 days, so plenty of time to complete.


----------



## RangerPooh

I got Finn from the diamond box and receive 2x the light sabers. Hoping that it moves faster than the NBC one did. I was only able to get 4/5 with that one.


----------



## figment_jii

It looks like in order to get all three of the new characters (not including Kylo Ren), you need to spend (at least) 400 gems.  There is one Diamond Box reward in the middle of the event, but the other two characters will need to be purchased from the Diamond Box.  I read elsewhere that they've changed the system so that you must unlock the character from the Diamond Box before it show as available in the Gold Box.  In other words, Finn, Rey, and BB-8 will not be available via the Gold Box after the event ends _unless_ you've already unlocked them during the event (either as the reward or by buying a Diamond Box).  Some of this is hinted at in the Diamond Box information ("Get Rey, Finn, and BB-8!  Unlocked ONLY in the Diamond Box.  Limited time only!").


----------



## pudinhd

figment_jii said:


> It looks like in order to get all three of the new characters (not including Kylo Ren), you need to spend (at least) 400 gems.  There is one Diamond Box reward in the middle of the event, but the other two characters will need to be purchased from the Diamond Box.  I read elsewhere that they've changed the system so that you must unlock the character from the Diamond Box before it show as available in the Gold Box.  In other words, Finn, Rey, and BB-8 will not be available via the Gold Box after the event ends _unless_ you've already unlocked them during the event (either as the reward or by buying a Diamond Box).  Some of this is hinted at in the Diamond Box information ("Get Rey, Finn, and BB-8!  Unlocked ONLY in the Diamond Box.  Limited time only!").



Ooohh...  I don't like that at all!    I did read the information that they will only be unlocked in the diamond box, but I didn't realize that might apply to future diamond boxes, too!


----------



## RangerPooh

Bummer. How's everyone's collection of lightsabers going? Mine's slow so far, even at 2x the points.


----------



## melanielll

I have 18 light sabers to go on level 17.  I am just using Santa Mickey.  I will switch to a x2 after level 25 when I get the free diamond box.


----------



## madchatter

Seems as though they are dropping more infrequently than in the past. Even using a 2x character, I’m only getting 4-6 on average.


----------



## bellrae

finn's power is rather underwhelming...


----------



## melanielll

I got Finn in the free diamond box.  He is terrible.  I bought another box and got BB8.  His power is better than Finn's and he is cuter, but even doubling the lightsabers, Santa Mickey is better at the event than he is.


----------



## JenGrenie

Is anyone else experiencing SUPER battery drain when playing Emoji Blitz?  It's been happening for me for a while, but seems to be getting worse.  I went from 54% to 33% playing my 5 games on my iPhone 6S with the latest iOS updates on it.


----------



## ChrisNY2

JenGrenie said:


> Is anyone else experiencing SUPER battery drain when playing Emoji Blitz?  It's been happening for me for a while, but seems to be getting worse.  I went from 54% to 33% playing my 5 games on my iPhone 6S with the latest iOS updates on it.



I have a Google Pixel and I've noticed that this game and another non-disney game I play use quite a bit of battery power.


----------



## melanielll

No noticeable battery drain for me.  I am on a Samsung S7.

I am chugging away on the event.  I just opened the last level.  115 lightsabers to go.


----------



## bellrae

I am struggling with the fact that they haven't released an update for iPhone 8/new iOS. It is really laggy and very hard to do challenges that require blitz mode and high scores. With the lag my scores are about a quarter of what they were before I bought my new phone  they keep saying an update is coming, but given they have released two updates since they announced they were aware of the issue and neither fixed it i suspect they don't know how to fix it yet...


----------



## madchatter

I think they’ve made a conscious decision to make the 2x power-up necessary this time. I had a bunch of them stockpiled and tried several with very good results. I don’t think I have enough to finish the whole thing, but that’s probably what they’re counting on. Rey with 2x power-up is getting 14-16 most games. 

I guess they just want to make more money off the app than they have been.


----------



## RangerPooh

Sounds like everyone is doing better than me. I've been playing with Finn, wasn't as thrilled with BB8, and I'm lucky to be getting 2 per game. A few times I got 12 after the 2x power up. But it's going very slow.


----------



## madchatter

RangerPooh said:


> Sounds like everyone is doing better than me. I've been playing with Finn, wasn't as thrilled with BB8, and I'm lucky to be getting 2 per game. A few times I got 12 after the 2x power up. But it's going very slow.


Yeah. Definite grind. Even with 6 more days, they’ve made it almost impossible without buying more power ups.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

RangerPooh said:


> Sounds like everyone is doing better than me. I've been playing with Finn, wasn't as thrilled with BB8, and I'm lucky to be getting 2 per game. A few times I got 12 after the 2x power up. But it's going very slow.



Oh, you are not alone...I have tried all sorts of combinations of emojis and boosts and am getting 1-2 each turn. Of course, I will get the rare 5-6 on a turn but only when a 1-2 are needed to end that round vs Kylo Ren and therefore, it’s totally worthless.

I’m most pleased with Rey because I can target which emojis are cleared off but it’s still extremely slow, I’m very thankful for the X2 with her though. 

Maybe they are slowing this down intentionally because they are having it be for so many days? I know I’m going to need all of the days if I’m going to have a chance to complete the entire game!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## xlsm

checking in and glad to see i'm not the only one who feels like the lightsabers are dropping slowly. I bought the diamond box and also got Finn. I have better luck playing with my go-to best Nemo. He gives me so many stars that I combine them with as many sabers as possible. I'm also working through missions for level 100 so that's making things go a little slower b/c I focus on that sometimes instead of the challenge. I'm also suffering from the battery drain issue, which makes playing less appealing.


----------



## lanejudy

madchatter said:


> Rey with 2x power-up is getting 14-16 most games.



Wow!  I got Rey when I finally got to the diamond box prize (level 25 I think?).  But I got to that point using Santa Hat Mickey.  I think it was better with Mickey.  I've been lucky to get 2-3 lightsabers with Rey (so doubled that's 4-6) and sometimes just 1, but with Santa Hat Mickey I was easily getting 6-8 lightsabers most rounds.  I'm struggling through these last few rounds using Rey and thinking I may just go back to Mickey.

I definitely feel like this challenge has been harder, with fewer lightsabers on the board.  I can clear the boards, but that doesn't matter much if there aren't any lightsabers to collect.  I'm glad it has longer duration so I'll be able to finish.  The only reason I got this far already was a glitch in the free spin much of Saturday and I could just keep spinning to collect a ton of lives to keep playing.


----------



## RangerPooh

lanejudy said:


> I definitely feel like this challenge has been harder, with fewer lightsabers on the board.  I can clear the boards, but that doesn't matter much if there aren't any lightsabers to collect.  I'm glad it has longer duration so I'll be able to finish.  The only reason I got this far already was a glitch in the free spin much of Saturday and I could just keep spinning to collect a ton of lives to keep playing.



I was only able to take advantage of the glitch for a little while this weekend. It was great. Bought another diamond box, finally got BB8, and added to my lives. Just wish that I wouldn't have been camping or at least had better reception to take advantage of the glitch.


----------



## JenniBarra

It's going slow for me, too - and I've been using Rey.


----------



## madchatter

lanejudy said:


> Wow!  I got Rey when I finally got to the diamond box prize (level 25 I think?).  But I got to that point using Santa Hat Mickey.  I think it was better with Mickey.  I've been lucky to get 2-3 lightsabers with Rey (so doubled that's 4-6) and sometimes just 1, but with Santa Hat Mickey I was easily getting 6-8 lightsabers most rounds.  I'm struggling through these last few rounds using Rey and thinking I may just go back to Mickey.
> 
> I definitely feel like this challenge has been harder, with fewer lightsabers on the board.  I can clear the boards, but that doesn't matter much if there aren't any lightsabers to collect.  I'm glad it has longer duration so I'll be able to finish.  The only reason I got this far already was a glitch in the free spin much of Saturday and I could just keep spinning to collect a ton of lives to keep playing.


Well, let me be clear. It’s Rey getting 2x the collected amount but it’s also using a 2x power-up for extra drops to collect. A double upgrade. 

That only lasted till I was out of the 2x power-ups. Now I’ve moved to B.B.-8 to try and get through this. 

Santa Mickey is probably better when I’m only getting 2-3 without him. Maybe a wash most games since they aren’t doubled.


----------



## RangerPooh

I made it to box 25 and have decided I'm probably done with this challenge. Between two boxes I got both Rey and Kylo Ren.  With gems I got Finn and BB8. 

I read that later this month there will be another key collection challenge. Hopefully the Christmas challenge is better, assuming there is one.


----------



## melanielll

This is what I have seen as far as start dates for upcoming events:

Nov 13 Super Charge Sale - these I don't buy
Nov 14 Little Mermaid Diamond box with King Triton - If this is like last time, save your coins and max out Ariel, Sebastian and Flounder. Then you are guaranteed Triton when you buy a diamond box.
Nov 14 Little Mermaid Collection Group is added
Nov 17 Magic Key Event
Nov 20 Muppets Diamond Box Event

I am really hoping that they bring back a Santa Mickey event in December.  He is fairly awesome and being able to level him up would be great.


----------



## zonkvadr

Glad to find others are finding this event slow-going! I've earned Rey, but find using her tricky and I'm still only collecting one two three lightsabers per game.


----------



## Quellman

I'm just glad they made gems easier on the wheel.  Free to Play is difficult without gathering those for diamond boxes. I can buy a diamond box every 2 events it seems.


----------



## Charade67

I finally made it to level 25 and got Rey. Haven’t played the game with her yet.


----------



## robinb

I’ve been playing this game for a few months. It’s fun but I have some questions. 

Do all of you buy your gems?  It’s really slow going on earning them. Any advise?

Secondly, are you getting the Star Wars characters in the event chests?  I just finished level 11 and all I get is coins and extra lives.


----------



## madchatter

robinb said:


> I’ve been playing this game for a few months. It’s fun but I have some questions.
> 
> Do all of you buy your gems?  It’s really slow going on earning them. Any advise?
> 
> Secondly, are you getting the Star Wars characters in the event chests?  I just finished level 11 and all I get is coins and extra lives.


You only get the Star Wars characters in the diamond box and Kyle ren in the purple box. Gold and silver boxes would be other charachters. Chests would be other prizes. 

Try playing all your free spins and even watching the short ads and spinning extra times (about every hour). That will slowly build your gems.


----------



## zonkvadr

Finally finished SW! Earned/bought everyone but Finn.  Unfortunately not enough gems to purchase another diamond box.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

i Just finished SW as well. I was wondering if I’d be able to so I’m very happy that I was. I ended up earning/buying all the characters with the minimum number of diamond boxes. I’ve also noticed I’ve stopped getting duplicate emojis in my gold box too. Is it possible that with the last update they changed it and we now will get duplicates minimally?


----------



## robinb

madchatter said:


> You only get the Star Wars characters in the diamond box and Kyle ren in the purple box. Gold and silver boxes would be other charachters. Chests would be other prizes.
> 
> Try playing all your free spins and even watching the short ads and spinning extra times (about every hour). That will slowly build your gems.


So, I have to buy gold and silver boxes to try to get the other characters? Or are they the ones on the challenge starting at 20?


----------



## figment_jii

Outside of an event, the only way to get new emoji characters is to purchase the Silver or Gold Boxes (10,000 and 30,000 coins, respectively).  During an event, often times (but not always) one of the prizes is a Gold or Silver box.  There are also Diamond and Purple boxes - these are special.  A Diamond Box can be purchased for gems (200 gems each) and usually only contains a few emojis as possible outcomes.  A Purple box is only available as part of a Villians event and must be earned as a reward for completing parts of the event.

For the Star Wars event, there is one Diamond Box and three Purple Boxes as possible prizes.  All other prizes are Chests, which yield coins, gems, power-ups, or lives.  The Diamond Box will yield either BB-8, Finn, or Rey.  So if you want all three of the new Star Wars emojis, you'll need to purchase _at least _two Diamond Boxes (remember, it's random which emoji you get from the box, so it's possible to get the same one more than once).  The Purple Box will yield Kylo Ren (if you get all three purple boxes, then you'll have fully leveled him up to Level 2 by the end).

These are what the Bronze, Silver, and Gold chests look like (these yield power-ups, lives, coins, gems):


These are what the Silver, Gold, Diamond, and Purple boxes look like (these yield emojis):


----------



## ChrisNY2

robinb said:


> I’ve been playing this game for a few months. It’s fun but I have some questions.
> 
> Do all of you buy your gems?  It’s really slow going on earning them. Any advise?
> 
> Secondly, are you getting the Star Wars characters in the event chests?  I just finished level 11 and all I get is coins and extra lives.



I've bought a few gems, but not a ton. As an android user, I participate in the Google Opinion surveys, that give you free google play credit - which can be used to buy gems.


----------



## lanejudy

robinb said:


> Do all of you buy your gems? It’s really slow going on earning them. Any advise?





robinb said:


> So, I have to buy gold and silver boxes to try to get the other characters? Or are they the ones on the challenge starting at 20?



I've been playing for quite a while, but have never bought (real money) anything.  I play for free and just cope with what I can earn.  You'll earn coins in each game.  15,000 coins and you can open a silver box for a new emoji character (or power-up a silver emoji that you already have).  30,000 coins and you can open a gold box for a new emoji (or power-up).  As PP mentioned, the purple villain boxes are only available in a villain challenge.  The only diamond boxes that I've ever opened have been won by playing challenges.  I have only once managed to collect enough gems needed to open a diamond box (200) -- and I realize that's due to my playing strategy (well, DD's playing strategy, she uses them for boosts as quickly as I can earn them).  Diamond box emoji's change fairly regularly, and sometimes an emoji starts in a diamond box and then becomes available as a gold box.

You can spend money and purchase gems, which in turn can be used to "buy" coins or lives or boosts, and coins can be used to purchase silver or gold emoji boxes.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

What exactly does one of the power charge items do? That’s a lot of gems!


----------



## ChrisNY2

Imasiriusgirl said:


> What exactly does one of the power charge items do? That’s a lot of gems!



It's like redeeming a gold box or silver box, but you get to choose one of your specific emojis to power up rather than it being random.


----------



## robinb

I finally made it to level 20 on the SW challenge.  I spent nearly every coin I had at the end trying to get double items (light sabers) and I spent 30 gems to get 5 extra lives with 25 minutes left to play.  I got Kylo Ren.  At his current Power 1 level he's not all that.  Oh well.


----------



## melanielll

There is also a Coro event.  It runs Nov 22-27.  The main character, his dog and one of the dead guys are the 3 emoji that will be available.  It looks like all will be gold after the event.  I don't know if they will be like the Star Wars emojis and have to be purchased in a diamond box to show up as a gold later.


----------



## melanielll

Dear Magic Key,

It's okay to drop onto the screen before there are only 6 seconds left in the game.  Just thought you might want to know.

Love ya,

Melanie


----------



## bellrae

Oh magic key, how I loathe your drop rate...


----------



## RangerPooh

I have played about 10 games today and only saw one key, and of course it flew away before I could get it.


----------



## robinb

Hmmm ... I've had a key every game so far.  I hoard my suns and clouds until it appears and the blast it to the bottom.  That usually works.


----------



## RangerPooh

I've played a few more games and a key appears every other game, but only half the time am I able to get it. Seems like they use to be more frequent when the mini game first debuted.


----------



## Monalee Humesky

Currently in the key challenge- but the page to redeem keys for boxes/awards has frozen with an orange arrow moving back and forth. Nothing I touch is active, and I have to force quit the page. I have rebooted my phone but that didn’t help. Any ideas?


----------



## melanielll

Upcoming...
Nov 23-27   Coco
Nov 29   Diamond Box  Tink, Dumbo , Jiminy
Nov 30   Lucky Box Haunted Mansion Trio
Dec 1-3   Princess Event
Dec 6   Diamond Box Mike, Alien, Lightning Mcqueen, Mushu
Dec 8-18   2 part Frozen Event 2 Diamond Boxes and Collection Group
Dec 8-12   Frozen Diamond Box Olaf, Sven, Kristoff
Dec 12-16   Frozen Diamond Box Anna, Else, Kristoff
Dec 19-26   Xmas Event Holiday Mickey and Minnie Diamond Boxes
Dec 29-31   New Year's Event Sorcerer Mickey Diamond Box
Jan 2   Diamond Box Joy, Sadness, Nemo, Dory
Jan 4-11   Wonderland Event and Group Collection
Jan 17-22   Big Hero 6 Event
Jan 23   Diamond Box Rafiki, Baloo, Pascal


----------



## RangerPooh

Slowly accumulated keys and redeemed them last night. Mine also froze where the keys/boxes didn't fully load, even with refreshing. Assumed it was a glitch on their part. It was fixed when I later cashed out. At least it kept accumulating them for me rather than my keys disappearing.


----------



## Figarro

I really enjoy Coco event. Varied goals for different prize boxes and I'm forced to use different emojis to help me achieve the goals.
The usual token-collecting events are too monotonous for me, I could not finish any of them lately as I usually lost interest soon and usually I don't have the emojis that help with the events.


----------



## melanielll

I finished Coco today.  I got Miguel.  Eh.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

One of things things I’m really liking about this new mini-game is being able to use the powers of characters that I don’t have. It’s been pretty fun!


----------



## robinb

Imasiriusgirl said:


> One of things things I’m really liking about this new mini-game is being able to use the powers of characters that I don’t have. It’s been pretty fun!


I liked it too!  I’m still trying to finish. I’m only about half through.


----------



## cmarsh31

I like that it's not the same thing over and over again (although the 3000 horizontal swaps are getting boring!).


----------



## pudinhd

I just finished yesterday.  I really enjoyed the variety and the chance to use different emojis.  I did find it odd that I only played with Dante and Hector, but never played with Miguel.  My diamond box at the end of the event was Dante.


----------



## RangerPooh

My game started freezing on me. I was working on the level of the first silver box and the game froze. It stopped accumulating suns. Instead of ticking down the 232 (??) needed it stopped at 231 and wouldn't budge. Tried it three times, each time obtaining and using suns, and nothing moved. My free spins wouldn't work either. Sadly it didn't have the nice glitch where I could click on the free spin and gold box for additional free spins.


----------



## robinb

RangerPooh said:


> My game started freezing on me. I was working on the level of the first silver box and the game froze. It stopped accumulating suns. Instead of ticking down the 232 (??) needed it stopped at 231 and wouldn't budge. Tried it three times, each time obtaining and using suns, and nothing moved. My free spins wouldn't work either. Sadly it didn't have the nice glitch where I could click on the free spin and gold box for additional free spins.


Sorry about your glitch.  I hated that level the most.


----------



## melanielll

RangerPooh said:


> My game started freezing on me. I was working on the level of the first silver box and the game froze. It stopped accumulating suns. Instead of ticking down the 232 (??) needed it stopped at 231 and wouldn't budge. Tried it three times, each time obtaining and using suns, and nothing moved. My free spins wouldn't work either. Sadly it didn't have the nice glitch where I could click on the free spin and gold box for additional free spins.




Do you have a tablet you could install it on and play through that level?  Or you could try it on your computer.  I had an event a while back that would not load on my phone.  I installed the app on my tablet and played through the tutorial.  Then I chose "Server" when prompted and got the event on my tablet.  I then restarted my phone, chose "server" again, and the problem was fixed.


----------



## RangerPooh

I did a restart but was cautious about uninstalling to reinstall.


----------



## melanielll

I wouldn't uninstall. The two device method just uses the fact that the game has to sync up between the two devices.  At some point, that can interrupt the glitch cycle.


----------



## robinb

I just finished.  My diamond box was Miguel, my least favorite of the characters.  I don't want to strum that dumb guitar.  I got Randall in my Silver box and Darkwing Duck in my Gold box.


----------



## melanielll

I got Miguel,too.  I agree with disliking the guitar.  The others will show up in regular gold boxes after the event is over.


----------



## trill2017

You guys, I need help. For this level, I'm supposed to get 7 items in one game with a Purple emoji. But I can't tell if it is an emoji with purple on it, like Daisy, or the emojis in the purple lined boxes? Either way, I might opt out--the most I can seem to get with these critters is 5.


----------



## melanielll

Purple - Buzz, Randolph, Daisy, Darkwing, Cheshire Cat and Ursula.  Captain Hook may be purple - but I am not sure.  It will probably take a few tries with the item multiplier boost. Lining up an item with a rainbow is the way to go.


----------



## MomofKatie

Hi! Just found this thread. I have been playing Emoji Blitz for about a year, I think. I am on level 130 and have collected over 60 characters. I admit that I have spent a bit of $$ on jewels... The game is fun and a bit addictive. 

I finished the Coco event- the skull guy was the one I got at the end.


----------



## madchatter

MomofKatie said:


> Hi! Just found this thread. I have been playing Emoji Blitz for about a year, I think. I am on level 130 and have collected over 60 characters. I admit that I have spent a bit of $$ on jewels... The game is fun and a bit addictive.
> 
> I finished the Coco event- the skull guy was the one I got at the end.


Welcome! Good to have fellow addicts on board.


----------



## MACCane

Just curious if others have seen the behavior with the Star Wars emojis? Even though they are gold emojis (not including Kylo), the one I didn't get (Rey) in the event is not showing within the gold box listing. All the other events seem to list those I didn't get as possible acquisitions when using coins. I'm guessing I will have another chance to get Rey in the future. TIA


----------



## melanielll

The Star Wars emojis were only obtainable in the diamond boxes.  If you got them that way, you can level them us as regular gold emoji (spend 30,000 and they may show up when the box opens).  They will not show up in gold boxes unless you got them through the diamond boxes.  

As to whether they will be run again - history with the game says yes, but no one knows for sure.


----------



## Princess4

i keep getting the you got 1 error when completing the final item to finish a level i am up to date on the app thoughts?


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

Quick question...I have been only getting silver emojis and have almost all of them maxed out. But then I realized that if I get them all then what will I get for prizes of mini games or for completed items boards? I stopped getting silver boxes and am only getting gold now but I’m wondering if someone knows what happens? Do you just get nothing as a prize? Does it change to a gold character that you don’t have all of yet? Thanks!


----------



## melanielll

If you have silver maxed out you get 15,000 coins as the prize if a silver box is the prize.


----------



## bellrae

Thing I am loving most about the Frozen event? The items carry over to the next round! I am loving that if I only need 10 and get 20 then the extra 10 count for the very next chest. This is fantastic and erases one of my biggest peeves about these kinds of events. The carry over means I am flying through the event as well.


----------



## lanejudy

bellrae said:


> Thing I am loving most about the Frozen event? The items carry over to the next round! I am loving that if I only need 10 and get 20 then the extra 10 count for the very next chest. This is fantastic and erases one of my biggest peeves about these kinds of events. The carry over means I am flying through the event as well.



Agree!  So many times I'll struggle through an event like this, clearing just a couple of lanterns or whatever, and when I'm down to 2 left to close a round -- I'll get something like 15!  Then hardly any again.  Love that this game carries those forward!


----------



## madchatter

lanejudy said:


> Agree!  So many times I'll struggle through an event like this, clearing just a couple of lanterns or whatever, and when I'm down to 2 left to close a round -- I'll get something like 15!  Then hardly any again.  Love that this game carries those forward!


Rollover data!!!


----------



## robinb

So, I broke down and bought a Diamond emoji and I got Olaf.  He drops a sun in the middle of the board which is not that great for clearing stuff BUT the good news is that I get double snowballs with him! I wasn't sure if I would be able to finish the challenge when they kept on going up by 10 snowballs per level but between Olaf and the fact it "reset" a bit (down to 40 or 50 from 80) after the Silver cube I think I'll make it.


----------



## bellrae

robinb said:


> So, I broke down and bought a Diamond emoji and I got Olaf.  He drops a sun in the middle of the board which is not that great for clearing stuff BUT the good news is that I get double snowballs with him! I wasn't sure if I would be able to finish the challenge when they kept on going up by 10 snowballs per level but between Olaf and the fact it "reset" a bit (down to 40 or 50 from 80) after the Silver cube I think I'll make it.



Olaf becomes more useful as he levels up. At level two you get two suns right next to each other, and at three you get three all in a row. I had a level three Olaf and as a result smashed the challenge in a day and a half.


----------



## robinb

bellrae said:


> Olaf becomes more useful as he levels up. At level two you get two suns right next to each other, and at three you get three all in a row. I had a level three Olaf and as a result smashed the challenge in a day and a half.


I'm jealous!  I just started the game a month or two ago and I have only two Level 2 emojis.


----------



## DawnAZ

Today when I buy gold boxes (lucky gold box day) many times it makes the coins fall down, and give the big cloud...but no character. It is happening multiple times, then other times it does give a character. I don't know if this means that certain characters are not showing up, but it is "Lucky Gold Box Day" and despite already using $1 million in coins, I have not received a single "lucky" character (joy, Aurora, or Mulan) even repeats of the two I already have!
So, the "lucky" gold box is evidently a huge mis-direction, as I don't see how I could have spent over $1 million without ever getting even one of the "lucky" characters of the day; however, the "nothing" results have me wondering what I was supposed to get. Maybe they were supposed to be the "lucky" characters and there's some sort of huge glitch which is why I'm getting multiple "nothing" results (the screen freezes before it gives a character, and I have to force close and restart the game to get out of it) AND at the same time getting NOT ONE "lucky" result.

Any ideas/thoughts???


----------



## robinb

DawnAZ said:


> Today when I buy gold boxes (lucky gold box day) many times it makes the coins fall down, and give the big cloud...but no character. It is happening multiple times, then other times it does give a character. I don't know if this means that certain characters are not showing up, but it is "Lucky Gold Box Day" and despite already using $1 million in coins, I have not received a single "lucky" character (joy, Aurora, or Mulan) even repeats of the two I already have!
> So, the "lucky" gold box is evidently a huge mis-direction, as I don't see how I could have spent over $1 million without ever getting even one of the "lucky" characters of the day; however, the "nothing" results have me wondering what I was supposed to get. Maybe they were supposed to be the "lucky" characters and there's some sort of huge glitch which is why I'm getting multiple "nothing" results (the screen freezes before it gives a character, and I have to force close and restart the game to get out of it) AND at the same time getting NOT ONE "lucky" result.
> 
> Any ideas/thoughts???


I opened up two "Lucky" gold boxes and also got an emoji I already had (and they leveled up).  As for your glitch, I would contact tech support for that.  Maybe they'll give you back your coins.


----------



## Wubar

Finally broke down and ponied up $1.99 so I could get a gold box (of course, an emoji I already had), and a diamond box so I could get one of the Frozen characters. Figured a dollar per emoji was worth it, especially since the Frozen emoji gives you double snowballs for the challenge. I got Sven, and wasn't impressed with his carrot power, but I flew through the rest of the challenge with the 2x bonus. My wife already had Anna and Olaf before the challenge started and breezed through it. That 2x bonus is a HUGE advantage.


----------



## MomofKatie

I had Anna, Elsa, and Sven when the challenge started- I found Elsa to be the most useful (I have her at level 2, so she clears 2 rows of emojis). Once I got through the whole thing, I got Kristoff! The only Frozen emoji I'm missing now is Olaf.


----------



## lanejudy

So my daughter finished the Frozen challenge tonight and got Marshmallow in the diamond box!  How did that happen?  I thought it was Anna, Elsa or Kristoff as the prize.  Not that I’m complaining, it just wasn’t what I expected.


----------



## melanielll

lanejudy said:


> So my daughter finished the Frozen challenge tonight and got Marshmallow in the diamond box!  How did that happen?  I thought it was Anna, Elsa or Kristoff as the prize.  Not that I’m complaining, it just wasn’t what I expected.



It is a glitch.  Most people got one of the ones that were supposed to be in there.  Lucky duck!


----------



## robinb

I got Sven in the final diamond box. I have 125 gems and can buy another. I’m mulling over spending the gems on another Frozen  or saving them for something better ...

Whoops! I forgot I needed 200 gems for the diamond box. Seems I’m waiting for something better anyway!


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

I earned 8-Bit Mickey and his power is unlike any other emoji and so much fun!! I don’t want to give away spoilers but if you were thinking it wasn’t worth trying to get him-it is! And he levels up just like the other silver emojis. He’s even my high score emoji for the week!


----------



## Lady Bren

Hi
Updated my game today. Have not missed a day of playing BUT my game isn't showing the holiday or the Frozen game


----------



## cmarsh31

Lady Bren said:


> Hi
> Updated my game today. Have not missed a day of playing BUT my game isn't showing the holiday or the Frozen game


I had Frozen but no holiday here yet either.


----------



## melanielll

The Frozen event is over.  The Holiday event starts tomorrow.


----------



## Lady Bren

melanielll said:


> The Frozen event is over.  The Holiday event starts tomorrow.


Any clue why I wouldn't have gotten the Frozen
Where do you learn about the dates- thanks


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

I have a strategy question...

When collecting items during a game if you don’t need the item (because you have already collected the required amount) is it best to:

1- Ignore the unneeded item and try to clear other emojis so more items fall, hopefully the correct one you need, so you can focus on the needed one?

2- Clear the unneeded item from the board as quick as possible because the game only allows for a certain number of items on one game board so it’s best to clear the items away, whether needed or not, so that others may fall into the board?

Which do you think is best?


----------



## melanielll

Lady Bren said:


> Any clue why I wouldn't have gotten the Frozen
> Where do you learn about the dates- thanks



The game is super glitchy.  For example, I had to play the ink event twice to be able to keep the emojis that I won. To get the holiday event I had to uninstall the game from my phone and play it on my tablet.  Then I had to reinstall it on my phone and sync it back to the account on the tablet.  Remember -- this is Disney IT - second cousins to the people who run MDE.  Every computer/phone thing they touch is difficult to operate.  I am surprised when things go smoothly.

I get the dates from a facebook fan group.  People time hop forward, play the events and then report back on them.


----------



## melanielll

Imasiriusgirl said:


> I have a strategy question...
> 
> When collecting items during a game if you don’t need the item (because you have already collected the required amount) is it best to:
> 
> 1- Ignore the unneeded item and try to clear other emojis so more items fall, hopefully the correct one you need, so you can focus on the needed one?
> 
> 2- Clear the unneeded item from the board as quick as possible because the game only allows for a certain number of items on one game board so it’s best to clear the items away, whether needed or not, so that others may fall into the board?
> 
> Which do you think is best?



I think it is best to always clear whatever items you can as fast as you can.  I have not found a limit to the number of items you can have on screen. I did a multiple rainbow/item match once (ok - maybe more than once - greed has no limits) that had almost the entire board filled with items.  Of course, I then couldn't get any of them to move because I couldn't match anything.  The problem with items sitting on the board is that they clog things up- making it harder to match things.  I think of them as dead squares and try to eliminate them all as fast as I can.


----------



## RangerPooh

Christmas event dropped today. If you have Christmas Mickey from last year and use his power, he will drop one or more items onto the board.


----------



## figment_jii

Imasiriusgirl said:


> I have a strategy question...


I also try to clear items as quickly as possible regardless of whether I need them or not.  I don't know that there is any limit to how many will appear at any one time or per game, but it _feels_ like items will appear more often when there aren't any items on the board. 



Lady Bren said:


> Any clue why I wouldn't have gotten the Frozen
> Where do you learn about the dates- thanks


Along with what _melanielll _said, I would make sure your playing online (some folks have been reporting that you need to be online to launch the event - not everyone, so it's probably another glitch; not necessarily play the event later on, but to start it for the first time), make sure you have the latest update installed, and force close the game periodically.

_melanielll _has posted an upcoming list of events in Post #746 of this thread.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

[QUOTE="melanielll, post: 58582924,

I get the dates from a facebook fan group.  People time hop forward, play the events and then report back on them.[/QUOTE]

Well, I thank you for passing the info on! I love having something to look forward to and to also prepare for!

Edit: I see my quote didn’t work correctly...I tried to only us the portion I was referring to...erased something important apparently.


----------



## pxidst119

I’ve beem getting a “connecting to server” message for the last few days. Anyone know how to get rid of this and get back into the game?


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

3 emoji options for the 3 day long Holiday Box and of course I get the same one 2 days in a row. Haha Typical Murphy’s Law move. Happy to get free emojis though! Yay! Crossing my fingers for Woody on the final day! Hope you are all enjoying quality time with your loved ones!


----------



## robinb

I leveled up my Alien and Buzz.  I'm hoping for Woody tomorrow.


----------



## MomofKatie

Has everyone finished the Holiday Mickey/Minnie challenge? I am valiently trying to get those last few objects on the last screen to finish. 

I got repeats of emojis I already had on days 1 and 2 of the Free Emoji box. Hoping for someone new on day 3.


----------



## robinb

MomofKatie said:


> Has everyone finished the Holiday Mickey/Minnie challenge? I am valiently trying to get those last few objects on the last screen to finish.
> 
> I got repeats of emojis I already had on days 1 and 2 of the Free Emoji box. Hoping for someone new on day 3.


I just got Mickey.  I'm annoyed at having to get a special object to make the final match.  I seem to play 4-5 games before the object I need finally pops up.  i'm currently level 6/8 but things should go faster now that I have Mickey.


----------



## robinb

Well, I never made it trough level 7.  I played maybe 20 games and needed 4 oranges and got ZERO oranges.  Oh well.


----------



## MomofKatie

Those oranges were ridiculous! I almost gave up, but I just kept playing my 5 games per hour until I finally gathered them all. I think it took me a solid day to get all of them. Using the Holiday Mickey emoji really did help.


----------



## robinb

MomofKatie said:


> Those oranges were ridiculous! I almost gave up, but I just kept playing my 5 games per hour until I finally gathered them all. I think it took me a solid day to get all of them. Using the Holiday Mickey emoji really did help.


That stoopid mouse was no help with the oranges .  I was using extra time boosts and full power and extra item boosts and I would finally get an Orange with 5 freaking seconds left.


----------



## Wubar

Holiday Mickey stinks. He drops one item, often not necessarily a rare item. I felt it was better to use my regular higher level emojis to try and get more power ups and clear the board faster, as I felt a quicker turnover of board emojis worked better for me to get rare items than relying on Holiday Mickey to shake his jingle bells and then drop a snowflake on me. LOL


----------



## Princess4

Wubar said:


> Holiday Mickey stinks. He drops one item, often not necessarily a rare item. I felt it was better to use my regular higher level emojis to try and get more power ups and clear the board faster, as I felt a quicker turnover of board emojis worked better for me to get rare items than relying on Holiday Mickey to shake his jingle bells and then drop a snowflake on me. LOL


Holiday Mickey is amazing at level 5 i get up to 5 items dropping and if he doesnt drop an item its a power up love him get 20+ items every time i use him


----------



## robinb

I started the New Years challenge. Mickey (regular) will give you double credit for every firework you burst.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

robinb said:


> I started the New Years challenge. Mickey (regular) will give you double credit for every firework you burst.



And using a power boost will mean you start off with some lightning clouds to burst the fireworks with. Makes me very happy I save my boosts for challenges. Good luck everyone! And Happy New Year!!


----------



## Wubar

Just finished the NYE challenge. Feeling underwhelmed. Was using steamboat Willie/Mickey for 2x firecrackers (thank goodness). Was hoping to win Sorcerer Mickey at the end, since I had Steamboat and regular Mickey. Gold box after round 16? Moana, who I already had and never use anyway, so no big deal if  she got leveled up to level 2.

And the big silver chest reveal at the end??????? Some coins, some boosts, and a magic wand, but no emoji? Pffft.


----------



## cmarsh31

Tried both Mickey & Steamboat Mickey, but my level 3 Olaf does a much better job, even not doubled. Average 20 with Mickey's, 30-40 with Olaf.


----------



## bellrae

My level 3 Mickey did the best job on the New Year challenge. I was getting over 100 each game (once the x2 was applied), so powered through it in 24 hours. A bit bummed there wasn’t a diamond box at the end.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

I enjoyed the mini game a lot mainly because it didn’t have a time limit...I felt like I was in complete control of the game and really had fun. The flying away fireworks didn’t make me mad like the flying away keys do and I think thats because you only have one key per game and the fireworks were a constant stream. Made it fun not frustrating! 

I thought the magic wand in the final box was a nice change as I thought it meant you could choose which emoji to get. Much to my surprise it chooses for you plus you still have to have 30k coins. That was a learning moment. But it was nice to get an emoji I didn’t have yet. 

I have noticed for the last month or so that it hasn’t given me any sunshine boosts as a prize in any of the boxes I have opened up. I am getting all of the other boosts but have received zero sunshine boosts. Has anyone else noticed this? Or are you still getting them all? I really don’t want to spend coins on a boost so I’ve been waiting to get one and it just hasn’t come...


----------



## Wubar

Has anyone spent gems to recharge an emoji to try and use it before the daily challenge timer runs out? I paid 2 gems to recharge an emoji with about 20 min left in the challenge, and the next screen showed me the next day's challenge and my gems were subtracted from my account. ???


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

Wubar said:


> Has anyone spent gems to recharge an emoji to try and use it before the daily challenge timer runs out? I paid 2 gems to recharge an emoji with about 20 min left in the challenge, and the next screen showed me the next day's challenge and my gems were subtracted from my account. ???



I’ve done it about 3 times and have never had a problem although the closest I’ve come to the end would have been with about two hours left.


----------



## lanejudy

Wubar said:


> And the big silver chest reveal at the end??????? Some coins, some boosts, and a magic wand, but no emoji? Pffft.



Agree!  Very disappointed in this one.  I was hoping for sorcerer Mickey as well, but would have been ok with a power-up for steamboat willie.


----------



## MomofKatie

I didn't bother with the NYE rocket challenge. I get stressed out at those timed challenges, so I skipped it after the obligatory "try it out" game. Sounds like the final prize wasn't anything to get excited about.


----------



## robinb

I feel taken. I bought a diamond box at the end of the NYE event and I got a regular Mickey. Nice. I spent 200 diamonds for a freaking silver emoji. I didn’t look close enough to see that regular Mickey was even an option. What a disappointment!


----------



## Wubar

New villain/queen of hearts event! Chance to win 3, yes 3 emojis once the 30 steps are finished.  Thank goodness. Go get those flamingoes!

Actually, it's just one emoji, queen of hearts, and you can level her up twice by the end. If I read the directions correctly....a level 3 queen of hearts will be the final prize?


----------



## figment_jii

If this event is like the other one, then the first purple box will yield the Queen of Hearts emoji (level 1).  The next two boxes will also contain a Queen of Hearts emoji, but it takes two to get to the next level.  So you should end the event with a Level 2 Queen of Hearts emoji if you finish all 30 levels.


----------



## pudinhd

melanielll said:


> Upcoming...
> Nov 23-27   Coco
> Nov 29   Diamond Box  Tink, Dumbo , Jiminy
> Nov 30   Lucky Box Haunted Mansion Trio
> Dec 1-3   Princess Event
> Dec 6   Diamond Box Mike, Alien, Lightning Mcqueen, Mushu
> Dec 8-18   2 part Frozen Event 2 Diamond Boxes and Collection Group
> Dec 8-12   Frozen Diamond Box Olaf, Sven, Kristoff
> Dec 12-16   Frozen Diamond Box Anna, Else, Kristoff
> Dec 19-26   Xmas Event Holiday Mickey and Minnie Diamond Boxes
> Dec 29-31   New Year's Event Sorcerer Mickey Diamond Box
> Jan 2   Diamond Box Joy, Sadness, Nemo, Dory
> Jan 4-11   Wonderland Event and Group Collection
> Jan 17-22   Big Hero 6 Event
> Jan 23   Diamond Box Rafiki, Baloo, Pascal



I loved this list!  Does anyone know what is coming up next?


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

pudinhd said:


> I loved this list!  Does anyone know what is coming up next?



Agreed!! I referred back to it numerous times!!!


----------



## Moliphino

One of my current missions is to collect two items with Kaa. I don't have Kaa.  I've never had this problem pop up for a specific emoji before (I have had to use gems to get rid of category specific missions because I didn't have any Monsters Inc. or Pirates emojis). I have the gems for it, but it really annoys me to use them.


----------



## RangerPooh

Moliphino said:


> One of my current missions is to collect two items with Kaa. I don't have Kaa.  I've never had this problem pop up for a specific emoji before (I have had to use gems to get rid of category specific missions because I didn't have any Monsters Inc. or Pirates emojis). I have the gems for it, but it really annoys me to use them.



I find that annoying too. I had to do this recently with a challenge that was near impossible. Something like 21 lightning in blitz mode, where the most I could do was 7. 

I've given up on the current challenge. I was using a level 2 Alice for 2x the flamingos but it was slow going. I'd rather work on my level challenge and if I get flamingos it's a bonus.


----------



## figment_jii

Moliphino said:


> One of my current missions is to collect two items with Kaa. I don't have Kaa.  I've never had this problem pop up for a specific emoji before (I have had to use gems to get rid of category specific missions because I didn't have any Monsters Inc. or Pirates emojis). I have the gems for it, but it really annoys me to use them.


Alas, there does seem to be a fair amount of missions that require a specific emoji.  Right now, I have two (one that requires Captain Hook and one that required Prince Philip).  



RangerPooh said:


> I find that annoying too. I had to do this recently with a challenge that was near impossible. Something like 21 lightning in blitz mode, where the most I could do was 7.


I've had that one...I usually use Mickey (or some other emoji that gives lightning bolts) or Jiminy (that gives a star).  Then I wait until the star and lightning are together in a place where I can use them together just at the start of blitz mode.  That is the only way I've been able to get to 21 in blitz mode.  (Same system works for the x suns in one game or similar missions.)



RangerPooh said:


> I've given up on the current challenge. I was using a level 2 Alice for 2x the flamingos but it was slow going. I'd rather work on my level challenge and if I get flamingos it's a bonus.


I play pretty intensely until I get the emoji, then I taper off.  I try to save the stars to use with the flamingos to get more.


----------



## Moliphino

figment_jii said:


> Alas, there does seem to be a fair amount of missions that require a specific emoji.  Right now, I have two (one that requires Captain Hook and one that required Prince Philip).



Oh I get emoji specific ones all the time, but up until now (75 levels) it had always been ones I actually have.


----------



## RangerPooh

Earned the level 1 Queen of Hearts last night. Yay!

Key game started today.


----------



## robinb

I only earned Level 1 Queen too.  I was on the last challenge for Level 2, but ran out of time.  I didn't have any of the Wonderland emojis to make things easier.


----------



## DisneyNewbieDad

Anyone else doing the Magic Key event? Off to get me some flying keys (it feels very Harry Potter book 1, but don't tell Disney I said so )


----------



## MomofKatie

DisneyNewbieDad said:


> Anyone else doing the Magic Key event? Off to get me some flying keys (it feels very Harry Potter book 1, but don't tell Disney I said so )


I finished mine earlier today. I like the key challenges because you can still collect "regular" items while also collecting keys. They also aren't hard to get, just takes some time to collect them all.


----------



## lanejudy

MomofKatie said:


> I like the key challenges because you can still collect "regular" items while also collecting keys. They also aren't hard to get, just takes some time to collect them all.



Now I have the opposite experience -- I find the key events frustrating because.  I'm lucky to get 1 key in a game, then it might be 3-4 games with no keys.  This last event, I think there was exactly 1 game when I collected multiple keys (just 2 keys), and lots of games with none.  It's not because the keys fly away before I can collect it, they simply don't appear.   I did manage to get through this one but often I never get the key events completed.


----------



## figment_jii

I don't find the key events very interesting either.  Like _lanejudy_, I don't think the keys drop at a very good rate, so it's a slow event and the prizes are okay, but nothing really exciting.  Maybe if they offered a gold or diamond box emoji, I'd be more inclined to play more, but a silver box emoji doesn't seem really worth the effort.  I do like that you can collect regular items during the key event, but that's about the only thing that the key event has going for it.


----------



## RangerPooh

I collected so few keys that I only redeemed one for the smaller box. Never even collected enough for a second box. 

Big Hero 6 game dropped.


----------



## figment_jii

The Big Hero 6 Event is a team event.  Baymax and Hiro are in the diamond box!


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

I love the team events like this where you play with two emojis! Very fast paced and fun...extra exciting that there are silver, gold and diamond boxes as prizes in the game! All this, plus two new emoji? It’s going to be a fun weekend!


----------



## madchatter

Anyone else notice the free spins are now at a 4 hour interval? I’m not sure when it changed. I just noticed today.


----------



## Rob H

Sorry if this had already been asked but Search didn't turn up any results.

I'm on Level 7 and it says I need to use Sebastian's power 20 times.
How do I do that???
I'm choosing Sebastian as my emoji and he powers up 2 or 3 times a round and I click on him which gives me triple points for a few seconds. But when the round ends it still shows that I need to use his power 20 times.
I'm obviously missing something, but what??
Thanks!


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

Rob H said:


> Sorry if this had already been asked but Search didn't turn up any results.
> 
> I'm on Level 7 and it says I need to use Sebastian's power 20 times.
> How do I do that???
> I'm choosing Sebastian as my emoji and he powers up 2 or 3 times a round and I click on him which gives me triple points for a few seconds. But when the round ends it still shows that I need to use his power 20 times.
> I'm obviously missing something, but what??
> Thanks!



I believe that it doesn’t work if you are playing the Event that’s going on right now. If you turn the event off then it should work again. That’s the only reason I can think of that it wouldn’t work anyway...anyone else have an idea?


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

madchatter said:


> Anyone else notice the free spins are now at a 4 hour interval? I’m not sure when it changed. I just noticed today.



I noticed it a couple days ago and that the balloons now start from the bottom instead of coming out half way up behind the clouds. Plus when I go back in to change the emoji I’m playing it’s not always at the beginning, it’s where I left off last time. I’m liking the changes!


----------



## Rob H

Imasiriusgirl said:


> I believe that it doesn’t work if you are playing the Event that’s going on right now. If you turn the event off then it should work again. That’s the only reason I can think of that it wouldn’t work anyway...anyone else have an idea?



That was it!!!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Moliphino

Imasiriusgirl said:


> I noticed it a couple days ago and that the balloons now start from the bottom instead of coming out half way up behind the clouds. Plus when I go back in to change the emoji I’m playing it’s not always at the beginning, it’s where I left off last time. I’m liking the changes!



I love this change. I used to forget to wait for the balloons all the time, now they start before you can get past that screen.


----------



## Moliphino

I got a mission today to get exactly one item in a game with a red emoji. I did it twice with Sally and once with Lightning McQueen and it won't give me credit.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

Moliphino said:


> I got a mission today to get exactly one item in a game with a red emoji. I did it twice with Sally and once with Lightning McQueen and it won't give me credit.



I don’t think it will let you play missions while you are playing the event...


----------



## Moliphino

Imasiriusgirl said:


> I don’t think it will let you play missions while you are playing the event...



I'm already done with the event, the mission just wouldn't work. I had to use gems to get rid of it.


----------



## figment_jii

I would definitely send a message to Help to see if they have any suggestions (I've noticed that some others over on reddit were reporting glitches with the collect one mission regardless of which character is required).


----------



## bamagoofy

Thanks for mentioning the reports on reddit. I had already started a conversation with Help which was going nowhere. I mentioned the reports to them. I will report back if they respond.


----------



## bellrae

Does anyone happen to know what the max level is on the game in its current version?


----------



## bellrae

So new Minnie dots event has started. I forked out for the rose gold Minnie in the diamond box. She looks pretty, but her power is rather lame. She does however give you x2 on the event. You can’t win her from the event though, there is no diamond box to be won by the looks of things, though I’m unclear if the Minnie you win on some levels is a normal Minnie, or a random Minnie from the three in the event - almost cleared the first Minnie so will let you know what I get (my normal Minnie is at max level, so if I get coins that will tell us she is the only one on offer).

EDIT - I got 15,000 coins, so only normal Minnie is on offer.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

So in the new game in the 5th box I got a lightning reward so I could get a new emoji but it didn’t show up. And I just got enough coins to buy a new emoji and it still didn’t show up. I went ahead and bought the gold box but got a repeat emoji. I have never reported anything in the past and am wondering if they are good/quick at it responding and it would be worth it or if I shouldn’t waste my time? Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

Based on the wording for the Rose Gold Minnie, I'm thinking she's like the Star Wars emojis.  The initial one is only available via the Diamond Box, so if you don't spend the gems to get her during the event, she won't show up in the Gold Box later on (at least not right after the event ends).

I also got a regular Minnie in the 10th box.  Mine isn't fully leveled up, so it added to the existing one.  Looks like there are two more Minnies as even rewards.

The lightning reward (rainbow colored lightning bolt) lets you increase the level of any emoji by using it.  I got one of those from one of the event boxes.  The magic wand guarantees you a new emoji if you use it when you buy a box.


----------



## robinb

Imasiriusgirl said:


> So in the new game in the 5th box I got a lightning reward so I could get a new emoji but it didn’t show up. And I just got enough coins to buy a new emoji and it still didn’t show up. I went ahead and bought the gold box but got a repeat emoji. I have never reported anything in the past and am wondering if they are good/quick at it responding and it would be worth it or if I shouldn’t waste my time? Thanks!


I bought a Diamond box on 1/1 and I was assigned a regular Mickey.  I was, of course, bummed because I wanted Steamboat Willy.  I went to use my (now) Level 2 Mickey a couple days later and he was still at Level 1!  I contacted technical support and they asked my for my game information and forwarded the problem to the developers.  I waited 2 weeks and reached out to them again and asked for my 200 gems back.  They gave it to me but warned me that it was a one-time thing.  I never heard back from the developers.

I'm afraid of spending gems on the Diamond Box.  I'd like to get the Rose Gold Minnie but I'm afraid that I will get stuck with regular Minnie for 200 gems instead.


----------



## RangerPooh

Used 200 gems to buy a diamond box and got another basic Minnie   To make it worse I did not receive her as a level up. I have contacted customer support and am waiting to hear back.


----------



## robinb

RangerPooh said:


> Used 200 gems to buy a diamond box and got another basic Minnie   To make it worse I did not receive her as a level up. I have contacted customer support and am waiting to hear back.


That's exactly what happened to me with Mickey over NYE, including not leveling up.


----------



## bellrae

So based on the update that has come through we have a princess event after Minnie. Looks like the diamond box for that will be Tiana.


----------



## Wubar

I feel like they are constantly updating the emoji blitz app. I find myself updating it about every 2 weeks! I didn't look for an update lately until my wife told me about the Rock the Dots event, which didn't even pop up on my phone.  Only after I updated the app (again), did it show up as an event.


----------



## figment_jii

For those looking ahead, they also announced a Princess IP challenge from Feb 2 to Feb 4 featuring Tiana.


----------



## RangerPooh

This is the response that I got to not showing any gain or leveling up when I used gems to buy a Diamond box and all I got was a basic Minnie.

_The emojis you collect from the boxes are completely random, so it is possible to get duplicates. Whenever you earn a duplicate emoji, that will help it move up to new power levels, but please note that it does take several duplicates in order to reach the next power level.

You can see how many more duplicates that you need to level up an emoji in your Collections. Press on the emoji that you got a duplicate for. On the right side of the emoji there is a bar with a shield icon. In this bar, it will let you know how many more duplicates you need to level their power up!_


----------



## figment_jii

I would send a follow-up email to Guest Services and let them know that you 1) understand how leveling up works, and 2) that prior to getting the duplicate Minnie, it says you needed x more to move up to the next level, and that after getting the Minnie, you still needed the same number.  I often think they just take a cursory look at the email, pick-out the most common FAQ-style response, and send that.  Then if you follow-up with more information (or even if it's the same information), you get a better/more focused response.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

Imasiriusgirl said:


> So in the new game in the 5th box I got a lightning reward so I could get a new emoji but it didn’t show up. And I just got enough coins to buy a new emoji and it still didn’t show up. I went ahead and bought the gold box but got a repeat emoji. I have never reported anything in the past and am wondering if they are good/quick at it responding and it would be worth it or if I shouldn’t waste my time? Thanks!



Thanks for your comments on my earlier question. Here’s an update:

I’m very thankful I didn’t contact guest services because today I accidentally clicked on a Gold Box character and the lightning reward showed up!!! I see now the reason it didn’t show up was because I have been using Rose Gold Minnie which is a Rainbow Box character...the lightning can’t be used on a Rainbow Box or a Purple Box. Who knew. Now to decide which one to use it on.....


----------



## robinb

I finally finished the dots event. If I never have to use lame Minnie ever again it will be too soon.


----------



## Charade67

I just finished the dots challenge. That was the most disappointing event ever.


----------



## robinb

Charade67 said:


> I just finished the dots challenge. That was the most disappointing event ever.


I actually like the wands. I was annoyed that the game tried to make me use one as soon as I got it. I’ll save them until later.


----------



## RangerPooh

I got up to level 19 I think. By that point I was less than thrilled with the challenge. Waste of time.


----------



## figment_jii

The new Princess event has started.  You need Rapunzel, Jasmine, and Tiana to finish the event.  It's the kind where you have to complete specific mission events using a specific princess (each princess has five missions).  Those three princesses are currently in the Diamond box and Tiana will be available in the Gold Box after the event ends.  Both Rapunzel and Jasmine has a gold chest as their final reward, while Tiana has a Diamond chest.  It's a short event (three days in total).


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

robinb said:


> I actually like the wands. I was annoyed that the game tried to make me use one as soon as I got it. I’ll save them until later.



I was afraid the wand (and the earlier lightning bolt from Minnie’s Dot game) would disappear on me if I didn’t use it right then. Will they stay until you use them or is there an expiration on them? Anyone know?


----------



## RangerPooh

Did anyone else's free prize game wheel return to being spun once every 8 hours? I was rather enjoying the every 4 hours.


----------



## lanejudy

RangerPooh said:


> Did anyone else's free prize game wheel return to being spun once every 8 hours? I was rather enjoying the every 4 hours.



No, actually mine seems have re-set back to every 2 hours again.  I used to have 1 free prize spin every 8 hours (without an ad), and another that would be every 2 hours (with an ad) -- and they ran concurrently on separate clocks.  The 2-hour spin changed to every 4-hours about a month ago, and just recently appears to have re-set to every 2 hours again.  So I'm back to one spin every 8 hours (without an ad) plus another every 2 hours (with an ad).


----------



## Moliphino

Mine's still 4 hours for the free spins. I think it's only an hour for a spin with an ad.


----------



## MomofKatie

Moliphino said:


> Mine's still 4 hours for the free spins. I think it's only an hour for a spin with an ad.


I wonder if the frequency of free spins and "watch ad" spins correlates to the amount of $$ one spends on gems? Maybe people who don't buy extra gems and just rely on free spins are "penalized" with less frequent spins, thus encouraging them to start spending some $$??

Editing to add- I have a free spins every 4 hours and a "watch ad" spin every hour. I do spend $$ in the game for gems- probably at least $10-15 per month...


----------



## Rob H

Is it possible to get/buy a particular emoji?
For example, it says Genie would help me clear an item but I don't have him yet so I'm wondering if there is a way to get him, rather than just buying boxes and hoping I get him.


----------



## Figarro

Rob H said:


> Is it possible to get/buy a particular emoji?
> For example, it says Genie would help me clear an item but I don't have him yet so I'm wondering if there is a way to get him, rather than just buying boxes and hoping I get him.



AFAIK, the emoji is random.
Even with the wand and diamond box, we still get random emoji. 
And the lucky gold box day doesn't work for me. I wish we could choose the emoji we want.


----------



## Figarro

MomofKatie said:


> I wonder if the frequency of free spins and "watch ad" spins correlates to the amount of $$ one spends on gems? Maybe people who don't buy extra gems and just rely on free spins are "penalized" with less frequent spins, thus encouraging them to start spending some $$??
> 
> Editing to add- I have a free spins every 4 hours and a "watch ad" spin every hour. I do spend $$ in the game for gems- probably at least $10-15 per month...



I don't spend money on this game but I still get free spin every 4 hours. I'm not sure about the watch ad spin because I don't login to the game that often.


----------



## Moliphino

MomofKatie said:


> I wonder if the frequency of free spins and "watch ad" spins correlates to the amount of $$ one spends on gems? Maybe people who don't buy extra gems and just rely on free spins are "penalized" with less frequent spins, thus encouraging them to start spending some $$??
> 
> Editing to add- I have a free spins every 4 hours and a "watch ad" spin every hour. I do spend $$ in the game for gems- probably at least $10-15 per month...



I haven't spent any money on the game.


----------



## figment_jii

The Valentine's Tick-Tack-Toe event is live!  It features Lady and the Tramp in the diamond box (Gold Box after the event), with the final prize being a diamond box (yay!).


----------



## Lady Bren

Have been stuck on the Roses part of this event. Since starting it yesterday I’ve only gotten 1 if Belle’s Room icon. I don’t have her but come on over 50 games should have yielded more than 1


----------



## figment_jii

Lady Bren said:


> Have been stuck on the Roses part of this event. Since starting it yesterday I’ve only gotten 1 if Belle’s Room icon. I don’t have her but come on over 50 games should have yielded more than 1


That does sound kind of bad.  I don't know if there is any rhyme or reason to get the harder items to drop.  A few things that seem to help:
1. Collect as many items as possible in each game.  So try to swap the items (preferable already outside of the valentine's candy box) with rainbow stars to cause more items to appear.  Also, if you an emoji that drops items (e.g., Holiday Mickey), try using that one frequently.
2. Use different emojis for each game.  It does seem like the rare items drop more often if you switch between emojis rather than playing with a single emoji for multiple games.


----------



## Lady Bren

Thanks for the holiday Mickey idea. I’ve been using different emojis to match the level missions. Have used the star a number of times as well 


figment_jii said:


> That does sound kind of bad.  I don't know if there is any rhyme or reason to get the harder items to drop.  A few things that seem to help:
> 1. Collect as many items as possible in each game.  So try to swap the items (preferable already outside of the valentine's candy box) with rainbow stars to cause more items to appear.  Also, if you an emoji that drops items (e.g., Holiday Mickey), try using that one frequently.
> 2. Use different emojis for each game.  It does seem like the rare items drop more often if you switch between emojis rather than playing with a single emoji for multiple games.


----------



## NJlauren

Lady Bren said:


> Have been stuck on the Roses part of this event. Since starting it yesterday I’ve only gotten 1 if Belle’s Room icon. I don’t have her but come on over 50 games should have yielded more than 1



Same here!  Will try changing up the emoji but it’s really frustrating


----------



## figment_jii

Lady Bren said:


> I’ve been using different emojis to match the level missions.


I do that too, but I've also felt like I've had better luck with emojis that can clear a bunch of spaces quickly (i.e., turn over the board faster).  So things that generate suns or clouds or clear areas have been pretty helpful.


----------



## robinb

figment_jii said:


> I do that too, but I've also felt like I've had better luck with emojis that can clear a bunch of spaces quickly (i.e., turn over the board faster).  So things that generate suns or clouds or clear areas have been pretty helpful.





figment_jii said:


> I do that too, but I've also felt like I've had better luck with emojis that can clear a bunch of spaces quickly (i.e., turn over the board faster).  So things that generate suns or clouds or clear areas have been pretty helpful.


I had been using Holiday Mickey and was getting 3-4 items per game.  I switched to Level 2 Olaf with double suns and was only getting 1-2 items per game.  My goal was clear the board as quickly as possible so something would drop.  I'm going back to Mickey.


----------



## MomofKatie

Lady Bren said:


> Have been stuck on the Roses part of this event. Since starting it yesterday I’ve only gotten 1 if Belle’s Room icon. I don’t have her but come on over 50 games should have yielded more than 1


Do you have either Belle or the Beast emojis? They will make the rare items drop more frequently.


----------



## Moliphino

I'm on the Bella Notte level where Lady and Tramp help you get rare items.  The point of the event is to get one of them! I'm down to needing one item (lucky with Lady) and I just know if I bought a diamond box I would get Tramp and it wouldn't help me at all.

If I see one more paw print or music notes I just might lose it.


----------



## lanejudy

I don't have good luck using the "lucky" emoji to drop the rare items.  I find Holiday Mickey to work best on these tic-tac-toe style games.  And the rare items will drop faster once the rest of the board is cleared.  At least, that's been my experience.


----------



## figment_jii

Moliphino said:


> I'm on the Bella Notte level where Lady and Tramp help you get rare items.  The point of the event is to get one of them! I'm down to needing one item (lucky with Lady) and I just know if I bought a diamond box I would get Tramp and it wouldn't help me at all.  If I see one more paw print or music notes I just might lose it.


I suppose they do this to try an encourage folks to spend the gems (and potentially spend real money to buy gems) to get one of the event emojis early in the event.  Good luck and I hope you get that one last item quickly!



robinb said:


> I had been using Holiday Mickey and was getting 3-4 items per game.  I switched to Level 2 Olaf with double suns and was only getting 1-2 items per game.  My goal was clear the board as quickly as possible so something would drop.  I'm going back to Mickey.


I have a level 3 Olaf, so perhaps that makes a difference.  I can get anywhere from 2 to 5 items per game with him (without using a Star to multiply the items).  This is also anecdotal, but it seems like I've had better luck getting the rare items to drop with the non-lucky character _after_ I've finished collecting all of the non-rare items.


----------



## Moliphino

lanejudy said:


> I don't have good luck using the "lucky" emoji to drop the rare items.  I find Holiday Mickey to work best on these tic-tac-toe style games.  And the rare items will drop faster once the rest of the board is cleared.  At least, that's been my experience.



It's definitely not a guarantee you'll get the rare item, but I have had better luck with the lucky emoji. I did the first three levels with lucky emojis in less time (combined) than it took to do the fourth with no lucky emojis.
I did finally get that last Bella Notte item this afternoon after a couple dozen games. Thankfully I have all of the lucky emojis for round five.


----------



## MomofKatie

I got through the Lady and Tramp lucky round pretty easily- I am blazing through the next round. Hopefully by the end of the weekend I will finish altogether and have my new emoji.


----------



## RangerPooh

I didn't play much over the weekend, so haven't been accumulating to many candy items in this game, but will try the suggestions on using Holiday Mickey. 

As for free spins, my game is back to every 4 hours with the watch ad being about every 1.5 hours.


----------



## madchatter

I just finished the event. Pretty fun this time. I had enough gems for one up front and got the other afterwards. So that was fortunate. 

I had my best luck playing with a red magic band on my wrist, frozen playing on the TV and slowly making out a check to Bob Iger. That’s the winning combo.


----------



## Moliphino

I wish you were guaranteed Hercules at the end of this event. I already have Mulan and Maui and they aren't all that useful, power-wise.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

I enjoyed this event. The challenges were not insanely difficult to where I needed a break from it. They were just right for me. Hope everyone else enjoyed it and were able to get their first choice emoji out of the diamond box at the end! 

Anyone know what else is coming up? Heard any rumors or have a speculation or two? I love knowing what’s coming up or at least what might be coming up. It gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## Moliphino

The Disney Wiki page says there will be another Coco event Feb 26-28. No real details on what type of event it will be.

I did get Hercules in this event, which made me happy. His power is also not that useful, but at least he's new.


----------



## robinb

I just finished the event too.  I think that one of the advantages I had in this event over previous ones is that there was only one challenge where I didn't have an emoji to use as my primary that was able to score "points" with.  That made things go much faster.

I also got Herc.  I don't think I'll use him because he's pretty lame.

One thing that I'm doing now is that I am only buying Silver and Diamond emojis.  I've been reading the Emoji Blitz reddit and many people have suggested that you concentrate on maxing out your silver emojis first because once you do when you win a silver emoji you will earn coins instead of the emoji and will be able to then build up your golds faster.  Every time I reach 15K coins I buy another silver emoji .  I still need 4 of them (Daisy, Rafiki, Bambi and Dumbo) but I am at Level 2 for a number of them.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

robinb said:


> One thing that I'm doing now is that I am only buying Silver and Diamond emojis.  I've been reading the Emoji Blitz reddit and many people have suggested that you concentrate on maxing out your silver emojis first because once you do when you win a silver emoji you will earn coins instead of the emoji and will be able to then build up your golds faster.  Every time I reach 15K coins I buy another silver emoji .  I still need 4 of them (Daisy, Rafiki, Bambi and Dumbo) but I am at Level 2 for a number of them.



That’s exactly what I did! Now, don’t laugh too hard but I even made a chart of which ones I had and how many I had left and filled them in as I went along.  It goes pretty fast since they are only 15k. You also get 8-Bit Mickey when you finish the Mickey and Friends group and he can level up to 3 as well. Have fun!!


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

What is your highest score on emoji blitz and what emoji did you use to get it?

ETA
mine is 11,165,176 using Sebastian
I'm curious because I have no friends playing and was wondering how the computer stack up on the leader board.


----------



## madchatter

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> What is your highest score on emoji blitz and what emoji did you use to get it?
> 
> ETA
> mine is 11,165,176 using Sebastian
> I'm curious because I have no friends playing and was wondering how the computer stack up on the leader board.


My record high is around 30,000,000 with a level 4 Genie and some power ups.  But my typical high each week is around 24 million. I don’t often really ‘go for it’ because I’m working on missions. 

Seems to me that the fake computer people will always be a little higher than you did last week. And if you ever win first, the next week they will raise the bar a little more than where you finished. Mine are usually somewhere between 25 and 30 million.


----------



## robinb

My record high was between 3-4 million but I've only been playing for a couple months and I don't spend any cash.


----------



## zonkvadr

I am in the 3-5 million range at this point.  Been playing for less than a year and I don't spend $$.  My highest point value emoji is the Cheshire Cat, but I have had high scores with Sebastian as well.

I have a separate game on my tablet than on my phone and the same "friends" are on my leaderboard with different scores that generally reflect where I am with the game.


----------



## Moliphino

My highest is in the 6,000,000 range, but I've only been playing since November and have no emojis over level 3. I think the highest was with my level 3 Cinderella.


----------



## RangerPooh

I've had a couple games in the 3,000,000 range, but not many. I've got a friend who's highest so far this week is 46,000,000, but is often over 50 million. I don't know how people get those scores. I've been playing for about  a year and half, and don't buy things with real money.


----------



## figment_jii

The Coco Challenge Event has gone live.  It's one of the ones where you have specific challenges for each of the three Coco emojis and the prizes are various chests (no boxes).  The Coco characters are also in the Diamond Box during the challenge.


----------



## RangerPooh

Villains event has dropped, you;re battling Jafar. Aladdin characters appears to be 2x points. At least Genie is.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

RangerPooh said:


> Villains event has dropped, you;re battling Jafar. Aladdin characters appears to be 2x points. At least Genie is.



Any idea why the game wouldn’t be showing up for me? The app updated ystrdy and I’ve completely exited out of the app and went back in and I have even restarted my phone...I haven’t deleted it and redownloaded it but it seems like I shouldn’t have to do that. I have never not had a game show up before so I’m at a loss.

Edit: I am in the Pacific time zone so it’s Thursday morning right now so maybe it starts Friday?


----------



## NJlauren

Imasiriusgirl said:


> Any idea why the game wouldn’t be showing up for me? The app updated ystrdy and I’ve completely exited out of the app and went back in and I have even restarted my phone...I haven’t deleted it and redownloaded it but it seems like I shouldn’t have to do that. I have never not had a game show up before so I’m at a loss.
> 
> Edit: I am in the Pacific time zone so it’s Thursday morning right now so maybe it starts Friday?



I’m in the eastern zone and I’m not getting it yet either.


----------



## Moliphino

The app update wasn't available to me until mid-morning today. I had to restart Google Play Store a few times before it came up.


----------



## robinb

I had to download it from the Apple App Store since it did not download automatically.

ETA: Aladdin scores double against Jafar.  I assume Jasmine does too but I don't have her.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

Thanks for your earlier input...I ended up deleting the app (after double checking I was signed in to Facebook with it so it would save) I downloaded it again and it was there! I don’t have Jafar so I’m excited!


----------



## figment_jii

Aladdin, Jasmine, and Genie all double the lamp count and you can't play the event with Jafar.  I assume that Abu would also double the lamp count, but I don't have him yet.  There are three purple prize boxes for this event.


----------



## RangerPooh

No clue why it didn't load for others. I'm in the central time zone and had it by 6 or 7am. I know that occasionally I don't get games that others have posted until later in the day. Might be random???


----------



## NJlauren

My app updated and I got it a bit later in the day!  I don’t have any Aladdin characters so his may take a while!


----------



## figment_jii

I know we're all busy with the Jafar Villain event, but some of the upcoming events look pretty good!  The email that went out last night lists the next four events, plus some hints and the new emojis (based on the images used for the event).

Mar 12-19: Disney Afternoon Item Event (Rescue Ranger Chip and Rescue Ranger Dale)
Mar 23-25: Good Fight Event (Vanellope?)
Mar 29-Apr 4: Inside Out Survival Event (Fear and Disgust, Anger in the bigger picture)
Apr 6-8: The Little Mermaid Challenge (Flounder)


----------



## lanejudy

How do you get emails about upcoming events?  I’ve never gotten any email about the game.


----------



## figment_jii

Unfortunately, I don’t remember how I joined the Disney Interactive emailing list, but that’s the folks that send it.


----------



## figment_jii

After finishing the Jafar Event, another "event" loaded immediately afterwards.  It's called "Rainbow Falls" and it looks like one of the stacked challenges type games.  You have to complete each challenge (without failing) to advance up the rainbow.  If you fail, you fall back down.  It looks like the first round has three levels and the prize is a silver chest.  It looks like the Aladdin characters still double the lamp count (there is a "x2" by the Genie when I selected him).
Mission 1: Collect 1 Lamp
Mission 2: Collect 5 Lamps
Mission 3: Collect 9 Lamps


----------



## robinb

I'm on Level 21.  I started to use my "more items" boosts otherwise I get only 1-2 stingy lamps per game.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

figment_jii said:


> After finishing the Jafar Event, another "event" loaded immediately afterwards.  It's called "Rainbow Falls" and it looks like one of the stacked challenges type games.  You have to complete each challenge (without failing) to advance up the rainbow.  If you fail, you fall back down.  It looks like the first round has three levels and the prize is a silver chest.  It looks like the Aladdin characters still double the lamp count (there is a "x2" by the Genie when I selected him).
> Mission 1: Collect 1 Lamp
> Mission 2: Collect 5 Lamps
> Mission 3: Collect 9 Lamps



Thanks for mentioning this-I’ve been sauntering my way through but now I’ll focus on it so I can play the next one!


----------



## lanejudy

There are multiple screens for the Rainbow Falls challenge.  The first 2 were open when I completed the Jafar event, then had to wait for the 3rd to open yesterday, the 4th opened today, and 1 more says it will open tomorrow.


figment_jii said:


> Mission 1: Collect 1 Lamp
> Mission 2: Collect 5 Lamps
> Mission 3: Collect 9 Lamps



Interesting -- mine were collect 1, 2 and 6 on that first screen.  It must adapt for different players.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

Yay! I finished the game and am giving Rainbow Falls a go. I don’t remember any other game like this before. It’s a nice bonus! It’s fun but the larger numbers are challenging! I’m having to use some boosts to help me with those higher numbered ones. Anyone know for sure if the final box is another Jafar?

Edit: I miss not having the extra lamps carry over to the next level!


----------



## Wubar

Imasiriusgirl said:


> Yay! I finished the game and am giving Rainbow Falls a go. I don’t remember any other game like this before. It’s a nice bonus! It’s fun but the larger numbers are challenging! I’m having to use some boosts to help me with those higher numbered ones. Anyone know for sure if the final box is another Jafar?
> 
> Edit: I miss not having the extra lamps carry over to the next level!


Final box is another Jafar. After finishing the event and the rainbow falls, you should end up with a 2 1/3 level Jafar.


----------



## madchatter

Imasiriusgirl said:


> Yay! I finished the game and am giving Rainbow Falls a go. I don’t remember any other game like this before. It’s a nice bonus! It’s fun but the larger numbers are challenging! I’m having to use some boosts to help me with those higher numbered ones. Anyone know for sure if the final box is another Jafar?
> 
> Edit: I miss not having the extra lamps carry over to the next level!



It is Jafar. My final series was collect 2, collect 13, collect 21, collect 30, collect 18

Def had to use a ‘more items’ bonus along with x2 genie for those. 

Fun event. Nice to have something new.


----------



## Moliphino

madchatter said:


> It is Jafar. My final series was collect 2, collect 13, collect 21, collect 30, collect 18
> 
> Def had to use a ‘more items’ bonus along with x2 genie for those.
> 
> Fun event. Nice to have something new.



30?! That's nuts. The most I needed in that round was 17. Mine was, I think, 1, 7, 13, 17, 10.


----------



## madchatter

I’ve been pretty lucky with diamond boxes lately getting the ones I need and not duplicates. But with this one I’m nervous. 60% of the characters I already have. Anyone know whether chip and dale will be available in gold later?


----------



## figment_jii

I've read that both Chip and Dale will be in the Gold Box after the event ends.

The last event prize is a Diamond Box, so hopefully you'll be able to get at least one of them at that point.

So far, the lucky emojis have been...
Card 1: Chip (2 Range Planes) and Dale (2 Plungers)
Card 2: Uncle Scrooge (4 Vaults & 4 No 1 Dime)
Card 3: Dale (6 Maltese Mouse & 6 Coo-Coo Cola) and Chip (6 Robot Dog)
Card 4: Darkwing Duck (7 Negaduck's Disguise & 7 Darkwing Duck's Disguise) & Launchpad (7 Ratcatcher & 7 Thunderquack)
Card 5: Chip (12 Fedora & 12 Rescue Ranger Logo) and Dale (11 Wrench)


----------



## robinb

figment_jii said:


> I've read that both Chip and Dale will be in the Gold Box after the event ends.
> 
> The last event prize is a Diamond Box, so hopefully you'll be able to get at least one of them at that point.
> 
> So far, the lucky emojis have been...
> Card 1: Chip (2 Range Planes) and Dale (2 Plungers)
> Card 2: Uncle Scrooge (4 Vaults & 4 First Coin Display)
> Card 3: Dale (6 Maltese Mouse & 6 Coo-Coo Cola) and Chip (6 Robot Dog)


Not only don't I have Chip or Dale, I don't even see them on my list!  Are they purple emojis?  I guess I'm using Holiday Mickey again.


----------



## figment_jii

Chip and Dale are the new emojis for the current event.  They're both available in the Diamond Box right now (along with Scrooge, Launchpad, and Darkwing Duck).  All five should be available in the Gold Box after the event (Scrooge, Launchpad, and Darkwing are currently in Gold Box - they were introduced during a previous event).

I have Chip...his level 1 power seems to drops one item and one power-up on the board (usually), although sometimes it's only been one thing.


----------



## Moliphino

Now the acorns are driving me nuts! I'm on the last level and only have Chip items left. I'm not wasting 200 gems for a 20% chance at getting Chip.


----------



## figment_jii

Do you have Holiday Mickey or Dale?  It seemed like alternating between Holiday Mickey and any of the lucky time emojis (I didn't have Dale for Card 1, 3, or 5) on the board yielded pretty good results for me.  Mostly, I think with Holiday Mickey it's a matter of getting as many items as possible to drop in any given game.


----------



## Moliphino

I have Holiday Mickey, but not Dale. I've been using my level 3 Cinderella so I'm pretty much guaranteed to open all the boxes that come up, they're just 90% acorns.


----------



## figment_jii

Without the Lucky Time emoji, I think it's a matter of opening as many boxes or triggering as many items as possible in each game.  It seems like the harder items tend to drop later in the game and when you've collected a lot of items.  I would try alternating between Holiday Mickey and Cinderella (or whatever emoji you want) and concentrating on using Star+Item as much as possible.  Good luck!


----------



## Moliphino

2 left to go. It'll probably only take me another 20 games or so.


----------



## figment_jii

Good luck!


----------



## NJlauren

I haven’t been playing that long and don’t have any of the lucky emojis....still on game 3!


----------



## robinb

I’m stuck on Game 2. I only have 3 ‘Number One Dime’s to go and I have played 25+ games since and only one showed up too late to get it down. This is really annoying.

ETA I’m using Holiday Mickey and I end up with 4-8 items per game but never the right item.


----------



## figment_jii

I don't know if really makes a difference, but I've found that if you play with the same emoji for multiple games, the likelihood of getting a hard item goes down.  When I don't have the lucky emoji, I try to alternate between Holiday Mickey and some other emoji that clears a lot of board or one of the other Lucky Time emojis (in this case, Launchpad, Darkwing, Chip or Dale).


----------



## MomofKatie

I have had luck getting rare items when I match an already uncovered item with a rainbow star. That causes about 3-4 uncovered items to immediately appear on the screen, and I have had at least one rare one come up each time I manage to do it. Last time I did, I got 2 rare items on the board at once.


----------



## robinb

MomofKatie said:


> I have had luck getting rare items when I match an already uncovered item with a rainbow star. That causes about 3-4 uncovered items to immediately appear on the screen, and I have had at least one rare one come up each time I manage to do it. Last time I did, I got 2 rare items on the board at once.


I've matched items with a rainbow star many times in the last day and I still get the same items I already have.  I finally got 1 "Number One Dime" yesterday after uncovering 50+ items.  Two more to go.


----------



## MomofKatie

robinb said:


> I've matched items with a rainbow star many times in the last day and I still get the same items I already have.  I finally got 1 "Number One Dime" yesterday after uncovering 50+ items.  Two more to go.


I had 10 items left on the last screen this morning, all rare. I finally finished about 2 hours ago! Hope you get 'em all! It seems like the rare ones also start to come more often as the time runs down to finish the event.


----------



## robinb

I finally passed Level 2.  I started to use both Holiday Mickey and Darkwing Duck.  I think Darkwing gave me a bit of a "family" advantage.


----------



## zonkvadr

So many acorns!  Eight hats to go on the final level.


----------



## MomofKatie

So, I'm on level 190 and I just ran into a weird thing. It seems I have run out of missions?? I'm getting a "more missions to come" sign. Does that mean I can't go past level 190? I suppose I could do the challenges for now, but I'm confused. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## lanejudy

Woohoo!  I finally finished and got Chip.  It took forever to get the last 2 fedoras — probably at least 30 games, but then dropped 2 in the same game to finish.  I used Holiday Mickey since I didn’t have either Chip or Dale.


----------



## madchatter

MomofKatie said:


> So, I'm on level 190 and I just ran into a weird thing. It seems I have run out of missions?? I'm getting a "more missions to come" sign. Does that mean I can't go past level 190? I suppose I could do the challenges for now, but I'm confused. Anyone else have this issue?


Did you get the notice that Fairy Godmother is the prize for level 200? It was just a little pop up the other day when I opened the app. Seems weird that they would announce that and then stop the levels. I’m in 182 so not sure.


----------



## MomofKatie

madchatter said:


> Did you get the notice that Fairy Godmother is the prize for level 200? It was just a little pop up the other day when I opened the app. Seems weird that they would announce that and then stop the levels. I’m in 182 so not sure.


Yes, I did! And I was excited about getting her when I got past level 200. I'm not sure what I can do, besides just wait and see when/if they add more missions. I have been doing the daily challenges, but they aren't as fun.


----------



## Olaf

I'm on level 190 and I've got missions.   Maybe they just loaded?


----------



## MomofKatie

Olaf said:


> I'm on level 190 and I've got missions.   Maybe they just loaded?


The missions are back! Decided to play this morning, and suddenly after several days without new missions, now they are back. 

I emailed them and they gave me some pointers to try to get them to show up. I hadn't done anything yet, but they showed up anyway. The bad news is that there are only 200 levels. They haven't added any content past those levels, and they say they don't know when it will be added.


----------



## Mrs Geek

Woo, just started the Food Fight event!  I was worried you were going to have to play with actual Facebook friends because then I'd be completely out of luck but it turns out the game matches you up with a bot to play against if you don't have any FB friends playing.  Definitely use one of the emojis that doubles your stars, it goes much faster.  This post on r/disneyemojiblitz gives lots of information about the event: https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemojiblitz/comments/85wmys/food_fight_event_info/


----------



## zonkvadr

Food Fight Challenge is live!  See you on the playing field -- I will be the one losing each round!


----------



## robinb

Mrs Geek said:


> Woo, just started the Food Fight event!  I was worried you were going to have to play with actual Facebook friends because then I'd be completely out of luck but it turns out the game matches you up with a bot to play against if you don't have any FB friends playing.  Definitely use one of the emojis that doubles your stars, it goes much faster.  This post on r/disneyemojiblitz gives lots of information about the event: https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemojiblitz/comments/85wmys/food_fight_event_info/


Thank you!  I have at least one "lucky" emoji at each level.  Whew!


----------



## Figarro

Anyone knows how many maps there are for the food fight?


----------



## robinb

Figarro said:


> Anyone knows how many maps there are for the food fight?


The reddit link shows 4: breakfast, lunch, dinner & dessert.


----------



## Figarro

robinb said:


> The reddit link shows 4: breakfast, lunch, dinner & dessert.



Thank you!


----------



## figment_jii

I thought the Food Fight event was easier than I had anticipated.  Having an emoji that doubles the stars really made a huge difference and I thought it was nice that we got stars even when we lost the game.  I was also very glad that Vanellope was the guaranteed reward if one finished the event.


----------



## figment_jii

The Inside Out Survival event has started!  You collect thought bubbles by hitting them with power-ups.  However they disappear over time, so if you miss one, you lose one hit point.  When you've lost all of your hit points, the game ends.  The Diamond Box contains four of the Inside Out emojis (Joy (no Sadness in the box), and the new ones; Fear, Anger, and Disgust).  I've been using Joy (she, like the other Inside Out characters double your score) and she's been pretty good (her power creates suns and turns nearby emojis into Joy emojis).  The last prize (30 levels) is a Diamond Box.  There is a silver box at level 15 and a gold box at level 22.

It does appear that Fear, Anger, and Disgust will be available in the Gold Box after the event ends.


----------



## Moliphino

I wish I had Joy. I have Sadness and Anger for the double points, but Joy's power is more useful (I liked playing her in the last team event).


----------



## figment_jii

Given how many thought bubbles are needed for some of the higher levels, I can't really image doing this event without at least one of the Inside Out emojis!


----------



## robinb

figment_jii said:


> Given how many thought bubbles are needed for some of the higher levels, I can't really image doing this event without at least one of the Inside Out emojis!


I ponied up 200 gems for a Diamond box and got Disgust.  Broccoli?  Really?


----------



## NJlauren

figment_jii said:


> Given how many thought bubbles are needed for some of the higher levels, I can't really image doing this event without at least one of the Inside Out emojis!



Some of these counts are crazy, and I’m only on 17!


----------



## Figarro

figment_jii said:


> Given how many thought bubbles are needed for some of the higher levels, I can't really image doing this event without at least one of the Inside Out emojis!



I feel it's quite tough even with the Inside Out emoji.


----------



## cmarsh31

Figarro said:


> I feel it's quite tough even with the Inside Out emoji.


 Yeah, I'm bored with the 400+ levels. Ugg. Dreading the final - expecting 1000 at this rate.


----------



## NJlauren

cmarsh31 said:


> Yeah, I'm bored with the 400+ levels. Ugg. Dreading the final - expecting 1000 at this rate.



Agreed it’s getting a bit boring


----------



## SG131

I’m on level 26 and it wants 595. It’s getting really old! The first handful of levels moved so quickly....


----------



## madchatter

For me it’s 695 level 29 and 910 level 30. 
At least it was a good diamond box with 75% new characters.


----------



## SG131

madchatter said:


> For me it’s 695 level 29 and 910 level 30.
> At least it was a good diamond box with 75% new characters.


Oh no! I guess I better work faster it’s going to take a long time to finish those last couple!!


----------



## robinb

I got Joy in my April Fools Broccoli Box so things are going faster. Do you guys think I should level her up?  I have an extra free level up left over from a previous challenge. Or, are there better emojis to level up?


----------



## madchatter

robinb said:


> I got Joy in my April Fools Broccoli Box so things are going faster. Do you guys think I should level her up?  I have an extra free level up left over from a previous challenge. Or, are there better emojis to level up?


If your progress is really slow and you want to finish for sure, leveling up might be good. I used a level 2 Joy and got 25-50 every game x 2. Some games I knocked out 120 or more.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

madchatter said:


> If your progress is really slow and you want to finish for sure, leveling up might be good. I used a level 2 Joy and got 25-50 every game x 2. Some games I knocked out 120 or more.



I’m impressed! I’m using a level 2 Joy and am averaging in the 20’s every time. My high is 42...I just finished the gold box level so I’m slowly but surely getting there.  It is going soooooo slowwwwwww but very thankful for the doubling power of Joy!

Edit: Is anyone using any boosts? I haven’t been but might as I near the end. Any specific ones working well for this?


----------



## madchatter

Imasiriusgirl said:


> I’m impressed! I’m using a level 2 Joy and am averaging in the 20’s every time. My high is 42...I just finished the gold box level so I’m slowly but surely getting there.  It is going soooooo slowwwwwww but very thankful for the doubling power of Joy!
> 
> Edit: Is anyone using any boosts? I haven’t been but might as I near the end. Any specific ones working well for this?


I experimented a couple of times with either a full power start or an extra health but I didn’t notice a huge change in items for collected in those games. It was a little more but not worth it to me.


----------



## Mrs Geek

So I've been alternating between a Level 1 Joy and a Level 2 Sadness and I've made it to just after the Gold Box prize (is that box 27, maybe?  I don't have my phone on me right now) but I gotta say, I might not finish this event.  At the beginning I was crushing it- averaging 30-40 each round, which then doubled, so I was knocking out levels at a pretty good clip.  But now that the boxes require 400+ memory orbs to complete, it's kind of exhausting.  And I don't know if I've just lost my touch, or if the rounds are getting harder, but ever since I got the Silver Box I've dropped to an average of 25 or so per round (and there were quite a few in a row where I didn't even manage to get 20!)  I've resulted to using up all the free boosts I'd been saving up but I'm not getting much "bang" for that "buck".  Anybody else kind of exhausted by this event?


----------



## cmarsh31

Mrs Geek said:


> So I've been alternating between a Level 1 Joy and a Level 2 Sadness and I've made it to just after the Gold Box prize (is that box 27, maybe?  I don't have my phone on me right now) but I gotta say, I might not finish this event.  At the beginning I was crushing it- averaging 30-40 each round, which then doubled, so I was knocking out levels at a pretty good clip.  But now that the boxes require 400+ memory orbs to complete, it's kind of exhausting.  And I don't know if I've just lost my touch, or if the rounds are getting harder, but ever since I got the Silver Box I've dropped to an average of 25 or so per round (and there were quite a few in a row where I didn't even manage to get 20!)  I've resulted to using up all the free boosts I'd been saving up but I'm not getting much "bang" for that "buck".  Anybody else kind of exhausted by this event?



Yup, just had a round where I got 7 orbs. 7. Over it.


----------



## Disneyluvr

yes, I'm getting bored with this challenge. there are just to many to collect on each level! I'm using a level 2 Joy and I'm on level 25 and its taking forever, I'm afraid to get to the last 5 levels! I started the challenge with Joy and Sadness. I got Joy in the broccoli box and then I bought 1 diamond box and got Joy again!! Grrrr


----------



## NJlauren

I stoped playing yesterday.  I won’t finish and I’m ok with that.  I play to reduce stress and have a 15 minute break on my train ride home and zone out.  This event wasn’t doing that for me so I moved on.

Think the next event is Friday so looking forward to something I like a bit better.


----------



## Olaf

I finished it, and I never want to see Joy again.   That was a horrible challenge.   Then to add insult to injury, all I got at the end was a level up for Anger.


----------



## Disneyluvr

I may actually finish this. I didnt think I had a chance but I'm on the last level and have about 300 more orbs to collect. I hope they dont do a challenge like this again (but I'm sure they will, haha)!


----------



## Mrs Geek

I wonder if this whole event was like one big April Fools' joke.  Like at the beginning of the event, when Joy racks up 40-50 orbs per round, you're thinking "sweet, I'm gonna finish this event so fast, this game won't know what hit it!"  And then by the end of the event when you have 900+ orbs required the game is like "HA!  April Fools!"


----------



## robinb

Welp.  I got as far as finishing the 2nd to last box with seconds to spare.  I was busy working Tuesday's election so I have no time to play at all that day.  I seriously don't see how people with full time jobs were able to finish that challenge.  My hat is off to you!


----------



## figment_jii

I did manage to finish the event using a level 1 Joy.  I ranged between 20 and 40 orbs for most games, so even the high requirement box didn't seem that bad (thanks to the doubling power).  It kind of went in spurts...a couple of good games, followed by a couple of bad games.  I can't image how anyone without one of the doubling emojis could have finished.

This weekend's event is Little Mermaid themed.  I wonder if it's going to be a tick-tack-toe (item collection) type-event (given that the last two were food fight and orb collection).


----------



## Olaf

I'm betting tick-tack-toe.   I've been saving my coins to get to 3 million, and I'm currently at 2,807,126.   I'm rich!!!


----------



## figment_jii

That's a lot of coins!  I can't get past 250K (I keep buying emojis in hopes that someday I'll have them all!).


----------



## pudinhd

I think I saw somewhere that the Little Mermaid event was going to be the type where you have (5?) challenges to complete for each character.  There will be 4 sets, rather than the normal 3, for Ariel, Flounder, Sebastian, and Triton.


----------



## figment_jii

Yup, you were right!  It's one of those challenge events...Triton is in the Diamond Box (he's not new per se, but it looks like that's the only way to get him if you didn't get him previously).


----------



## robinb

figment_jii said:


> That's a lot of coins!  I can't get past 250K (I keep buying emojis in hopes that someday I'll have them all!).


Me too.  I save them up during a challenge to buy bonuses once my freebies are gone but after that I'm trying to max out my Silver Emojis.


----------



## SG131

Well I managed to finish the last event, but I had a level 3 joy. Now the question is do I spring for the diamond box in hopes of getting king triton.....


----------



## Disneyluvr

Triton is the only one in the diamond box I don't have so I don't think I'm going to try. It seems every time I only get emojis I already have! I spent 800 diamonds trying to get the rose gold minnie and got the classic minnie every single time!! Grrr


----------



## robinb

Disneyluvr said:


> Triton is the only one in the diamond box I don't have so I don't think I'm going to try. It seems every time I only get emojis I already have! I spent 800 diamonds trying to get the rose gold minnie and got the classic minnie every single time!! Grrr


I made that mistake too.  That is one of the reasons why I am trying to max out Silver now so I don't have to worry about it in the future.  I still have one special wands (or something) that a
will guarantee that I get a new emoji and not a duplicate.  I have all the other Little Mermaid emojis so I would get King Triton.  I just have to figure out if he's worth it.  ETA: Nevermind.  I only have 99 gems .


----------



## Disneyluvr

robinb said:


> I made that mistake too.  That is one of the reasons why I am trying to max out Silver now so I don't have to worry about it in the future.  I still have one special wands (or something) that a
> will guarantee that I get a new emoji and not a duplicate.  I have all the other Little Mermaid emojis so I would get King Triton.  I just have to figure out if he's worth it.  ETA: Nevermind.  I only have 99 gems .



Just so you know, you can’t use the wand on a diamond box!


----------



## robinb

Disneyluvr said:


> Just so you know, you can’t use the wand on a diamond box!


Thanks! That makes me feel better that I don't have 200 gems!


----------



## RangerPooh

Lilo and Stich have downloaded to the diamond box. Lilo and Stitch Clear the Sand Event is now live.
There's an offer to visit the Disney Emjoi FB page and get 5 diamonds.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

I’m getting about 3-5 per game which are doubling as I’m using a level 3 Stitch. How does this compare to everyone else?


----------



## Disneyluvr

Imasiriusgirl said:


> I’m getting about 3-5 per game which are doubling as I’m using a level 3 Stitch. How does this compare to everyone else?



That’s about the same as I’m getting


----------



## SG131

Imasiriusgirl said:


> I’m getting about 3-5 per game which are doubling as I’m using a level 3 Stitch. How does this compare to everyone else?



I’m averaging 4-6 with a level one stitch but I’m ignoring all my level up goals and focusing only on popping the sand squares.


----------



## figment_jii

Disney Interactive send out another message announcing/teasing the next two events (after the Lilo & Stitch Sandbox Event).  Next up is the Princess IP Challenge and then a Tangled Item Card Event.


----------



## figment_jii

I don’t know if these are indication of things to come, but I noticed that the photos associated with Disney Emoji Blitz on the App Store seem to show Hades, Meg, and Remy.


----------



## Mrs Geek

A lovely redditor compiled a calendar full of everything we know about upcoming events, diamond boxes, lucky gold boxes, etc:

https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemoj...sney_emoji_blitz_google_calendar_version_190/
https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemoj...sney_emoji_blitz_google_calendar_version_190/


----------



## figment_jii

The Google Play Store has a slightly different screen shot of the Hades Villains Event screen.  In the upper corner there appears to be a tiny Pegasus Icon (associated with a Diamond box).  I wonder if these means the next Villains event will feature Hades, with Hercules (already available), Meg, and Pegasus being introduced.


----------



## Olaf

I did it!!!!   I also got to my goal of over 3,000,000 coins.   I'm tired.


----------



## lanejudy

My game keeps freezing on the Rainbow Falls.  I'll start a game, clear 1 or 2 sandcastles, then everything freezes up and I can't swipe emoji's or lightning or suns or anything.  All I can do it let the timer count down and end, which of course bounces me back to the first mission.  I've tried hard-closing and restarting.  Doesn't seem to help.  It's sporadic, but occurs often enough that I should have finished by now but I can't seem to move far enough ahead to get through a full rainbow screen.  Anyone else having a problem with Rainbow Falls?


----------



## pudinhd

lanejudy said:


> My game keeps freezing on the Rainbow Falls.  I'll start a game, clear 1 or 2 sandcastles, then everything freezes up and I can't swipe emoji's or lightning or suns or anything.  All I can do it let the timer count down and end, which of course bounces me back to the first mission.  I've tried hard-closing and restarting.  Doesn't seem to help.  It's sporadic, but occurs often enough that I should have finished by now but I can't seem to move far enough ahead to get through a full rainbow screen.  Anyone else having a problem with Rainbow Falls?



I was having that issue as well and it was very frustrating!  I did give up on Rainbow Falls and it stopped happening.


----------



## Disneyluvr

lanejudy said:


> My game keeps freezing on the Rainbow Falls.  I'll start a game, clear 1 or 2 sandcastles, then everything freezes up and I can't swipe emoji's or lightning or suns or anything.  All I can do it let the timer count down and end, which of course bounces me back to the first mission.  I've tried hard-closing and restarting.  Doesn't seem to help.  It's sporadic, but occurs often enough that I should have finished by now but I can't seem to move far enough ahead to get through a full rainbow screen.  Anyone else having a problem with Rainbow Falls?



This keeps happening to me too! I just gave up on Rainbow Falls!


----------



## lanejudy

pudinhd said:


> I was having that issue as well and it was very frustrating!  I did give up on Rainbow Falls and it stopped happening.





Disneyluvr said:


> This keeps happening to me too! I just gave up on Rainbow Falls!



Thanks for the replies.  I guess it's good to know that it isn't an issue with my phone.  But frustrating.  I will likely give up as well.  Bummer.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

This was posted on Instagram a couple days ago...but look at their own comment at the bottom...


----------



## cmarsh31

Yup. Mine froze too.


----------



## Araminta18

lanejudy said:


> My game keeps freezing on the Rainbow Falls.  I'll start a game, clear 1 or 2 sandcastles, then everything freezes up and I can't swipe emoji's or lightning or suns or anything.  All I can do it let the timer count down and end, which of course bounces me back to the first mission.  I've tried hard-closing and restarting.  Doesn't seem to help.  It's sporadic, but occurs often enough that I should have finished by now but I can't seem to move far enough ahead to get through a full rainbow screen.  Anyone else having a problem with Rainbow Falls?



It was happening to me too; after you play each game, quit the app and then reopen it.  That worked for me and I was able to finish Rainbow Falls.


----------



## figment_jii

The Princess IP Challenge is live.  Merida is in the Diamond Box (along with Aurora and Pocahontas).  Good luck everyone!


----------



## robinb

I don't have any of those emojis and I don't have enough diamonds to buy them.  I guess I'm sitting this one out!


----------



## figment_jii

I know that there have been several emojis that have shown up in the “As told by emoji”cartoon series,p that haven’t been released in the game.  Hopefully some of those will make into the game.

In the meantime, Emoji Blitz updated their Facebook profile picture and the three Good Faires from Sleeping Beauty and Meeko can be seen in the picture.


----------



## dizneeat

Anyone else's game not moving past the first blue screen? It looks like it loads but it does not move to another screen - so annoying.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

Make sure you sign in on Earth Day! 
(I got Wall-E.)


----------



## robinb

Imasiriusgirl said:


> View attachment 318239 Make sure you sign in on Earth Day!
> (I got Wall-E.)


I got Eeeevah.


----------



## SG131

Another Wall-E here


----------



## lanejudy

Yep, it was a power up on Wall-E for me.


----------



## Kae

I would have thought in would have been Jiminy Cricket for free earth day emoji


----------



## Araminta18

Wall E for me too


----------



## Mrs Geek

I got EVE, which was pleasantly surprising, because I already had WALL-E.  I've been buying silver boxes every time I hit 15000 coins, like clockwork, hoping to get the last 2 silver box emojis that I don't yet have- but nope, every single one has been a duplicate.  (Which is fine, I want to max them all out, but it would be sooooo satisfying to have at least one of each.)  I'm too paranoid to waste gems on a diamond box if I have even one of the emojis inside already, because I figure I'll just get a duplicate instead of a new one, so I figured I'd get another WALL-E from the Earth Day box.  So yeah- it was refreshing to get something new!


----------



## figment_jii

The Tangled Event has started...it's a regular bingo card type event.  The last prize is a Diamond Box, which could contain Rapunzel, Pascal, Flynn, or Maximus.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mrs Geek

Is it just me, or does anyone else kind of not like the item collection events?  I feel like it's kind of a drag because the "lucky emoji" for the rare items aren't really lucky at all, and without using the 'more items' boost (or even with), the bags seem to be few and far between.  I'm looking forward to the Star Wars magic key event instead!


----------



## figment_jii

I'm the other way; I feel like the Magic Key events move far to slowly with only one or two keys per game.  I find the pace of that that event frustrating.  I haven't had to use the more items boost to finish the item collection events, even without the lucky emojis, but I do have Holiday Mickey and Chip which make collection go a little faster (I think).  I guess it's good that they do both kinds of events (plus the Challenges) to give everyone something they like and something they don't.


----------



## Araminta18

Boo, somehow the game purchased for me a magic key  (I logged into the app for the first time yesterday and there was a screen that said "purchase successful" except I never made a purchase!), and when I contacted support, their answer was "We are aware of an issue that is occurring with the Wand purchases, but unfortunately, we do not have any ability to compensate for this at this time. With that being said, we are collecting information and creating a report for any affected players. Once our developers have got to the cause of this issue, they will be able to look into any compensation they seem fit."

I just want them to take back the wand and give me back my gems, how is it that they don't have the ability to do that?  *sigh*


----------



## lanejudy

I agree the “lucky” emoji on the bingo card events isn’t all that useful.  I’ve found better results with Holiday Mickey.


----------



## Moliphino

I'm on the last level and don't have any of the lucky emojis (I have Rapunzel). This is going to take a while.


----------



## robinb

Moliphino said:


> I'm on the last level and don't have any of the lucky emojis (I have Rapunzel). This is going to take a while.


I am still stuck on the THIRD level for 3 straight days.  I have Holiday Mickey and Pascal and I need ONE more "Snuggly Duckling".


----------



## MomofKatie

Moliphino said:


> I'm on the last level and don't have any of the lucky emojis (I have Rapunzel). This is going to take a while.


I have found that if you switch out emojis every few games, rare items tend to come around more often. If you stay with the same emoji for too long, they tend to get "stale" and have fewer items drop.


----------



## Araminta18

I find that Holiday Mickey is my best emoji for getting the prizes, even better than the "lucky" emojis.


----------



## SAHDad

I've been stuck on the fifth mission for several days now.  I can collect as many as 6 or 7 items in a game, and they are all paper laterns, which no longer do me any good.  I get one of the two items I am missing every 50 or 60 items or so, regardless of who I use, and since I average about 3 per game, it is unlikely that I will finish the level before the event ends.


----------



## robinb

SAHDad said:


> I've been stuck on the fifth mission for several days now.  I can collect as many as 6 or 7 items in a game, and they are all paper laterns, which no longer do me any good.  I get one of the two items I am missing every 50 or 60 items or so, regardless of who I use, and since I average about 3 per game, it is unlikely that I will finish the level before the event ends.


I'm now on level 5 too.  I have played about 12 games at this level collected exactly ZERO "rare" items.


----------



## Disneyluvr

I'm finally on card 6! It took me 3 days to get through card 5 and this last level has a lot more rares to collect! I hope I can finish because I refuse to use diamonds and get an emoji I already have.


----------



## Cinerama

Hello! I’m having trouble getting stickers to stay in my texts...I can drag them to the text before I send it but they won’t stay, they just fall back down into their spot in the group of choices. The only way I can use them is one at a time and it only shows up right above the text I’m sending. Does this make sense? Any ideas as to what I’m doing wrong? Thanks!


----------



## Petroglyph

I'm also stuck on the "Lantern Level." I've played so many games with nary a rare item- and then just as my round was ending, I get one but can't get it to the bottom of the board in time. Argh!


----------



## madchatter

Anyone else finish level 200? I just got through it this morning. It was certainly longer than the rest. Curious how uniform it is among players. I had a ‘score 210,000,000 with a level 4’ among other really long challenges but also some easily doable one game things. Not sure how great fairy godmother will be without some leveling up but still cool to get new stuff.


----------



## Mrs Geek

haaaaaaaaaate this event.  I'm also on the lantern level. This game is trolling me so hard.  I've collected all the lanterns that I need- all that's left are the rare items (the boat and the sky).  I need 1 sky and 8 boats.  I play a round and low and behold, I get TWO rare items this round (out of a total of 9 items- so 7 useless lanterns).  ...but it's 2 sky pictures.  And I only need 1.  Cue angry yelling and cursing.


----------



## Moliphino

Disneyluvr said:


> I'm finally on card 6! It took me 3 days to get through card 5 and this last level has a lot more rares to collect! I hope I can finish because I refuse to use diamonds and get an emoji I already have.



The rare item drop rate seemed much improved on level 6 until I was down to the last item. Those last 7 flower boxes took a long time.


----------



## Mrs Geek

I think what is the most insulting about this event is that completing it is entirely a matter of luck.  Missions can be completed with strategy and skill; whether or not you get a freaking gondola on the 'At Last I See the Light' bingo card is entirely dependent on luck and patience (and the $$ they're hoping you'll shell out to buy lives and gems to get the not-actually-lucky emojis).  I believe tomorrow is an "infinite lives" sale, what a coincidence


----------



## robinb

Mrs Geek said:


> I think what is the most insulting about this event is that completing it is entirely a matter of luck.  Missions can be completed with strategy and skill; whether or not you get a freaking gondola on the 'At Last I See the Light' bingo card is entirely dependent on luck and patience (and the $$ they're hoping you'll shell out to buy lives and gems to get the not-actually-lucky emojis).  I believe tomorrow is an "infinite lives" sale, what a coincidence


Yup.  They want you to buy the "lucky" emojis.  I hoard my coins before an event so I can buy the More Items boost.  I also start my Holiday Mickey with a Full Power boost.


----------



## SG131

I’m slowly making a dent, one flower box at a time.....


----------



## figment_jii

Mrs Geek said:


> haaaaaaaaaate this event.  I'm also on the lantern level. This game is trolling me so hard.  I've collected all the lanterns that I need- all that's left are the rare items (the boat and the sky).  I need 1 sky and 8 boats.  I play a round and low and behold, I get TWO rare items this round (out of a total of 9 items- so 7 useless lanterns).  ...but it's 2 sky pictures.  And I only need 1.  Cue angry yelling and cursing.


I noticed that this not actually uncommon...for whatever reason, when you only need one of a specific rare item, on the game when it drops, there seems to be a tendency to drop multiples that time around.  I needed one of something (I can't remember what it was), and in the game when it appeared, it ultimately dropped 3 of them.  It's happened with other rare items (both in events and just regular item collection).  Seems like a glitch or a quirk...

Good luck everyone!


----------



## robinb

I finally finished!  The last level was soooo much easier for me than the lantern level 5.  I already had Pascal and I got Maximus as my bonus.  It's pretty cute and it pretty chaotic with his emoji clearing.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

A “May the 4th” box to open today! I got BB-8! I love surprises like this!


----------



## Disneyluvr

I got Finn in my Star Wars box. Thanks for the free emoji!


----------



## Mrs Geek

I did not finish the Tangled event  but I guess I sort of gave up at the end there.

I got Finn in my Star Wars box!  I hope this means we'll be getting more free emojis on special days...


----------



## lanejudy

I got BB-8 in my Star Wars box!

But I'm not a fan of these key events.  I seems about 50% of the time I don't get a single key appearing on the board, not just a case of unable to move it to the bottom.  Are there any tricks to getting more keys to drop?  Are the Star Wars characters supposed to be "lucky" in these games?  Nothing seems to be helping much.


----------



## madchatter

lanejudy said:


> I got BB-8 in my Star Wars box!
> 
> But I'm not a fan of these key events.  I seems about 50% of the time I don't get a single key appearing on the board, not just a case of unable to move it to the bottom.  Are there any tricks to getting more keys to drop?  Are the Star Wars characters supposed to be "lucky" in these games?  Nothing seems to be helping much.


This time I’m getting a key in every game. Sometimes two. However the amount needed to buy the boxes is higher. But at least you know that if you play enough games you can get it done.


----------



## robinb

I got BB-8 in my box and then spent 200 gems I had saved for this event and got another BB-8 so he's now Level 2.


----------



## Figarro

lanejudy said:


> I got BB-8 in my Star Wars box!
> 
> But I'm not a fan of these key events.  I seems about 50% of the time I don't get a single key appearing on the board, not just a case of unable to move it to the bottom.  Are there any tricks to getting more keys to drop?  Are the Star Wars characters supposed to be "lucky" in these games?  Nothing seems to be helping much.



Once I swiped a star with a key and only 1 extra key appeared on my board, so that doesn't help much.


----------



## SG131

Ok does anyone know why I have a giant mickey head appearing and blocking the view on part of my board? I didn’t see anything about him in the event....


----------



## Charade67

SG131 said:


> Ok does anyone know why I have a giant mickey head appearing and blocking the view on part of my board? I didn’t see anything about him in the event....


I just came here to ask the same question.


----------



## Charade67

I just went back to the game and now I am getting keys instead of giant Mickey heads. Weird.


----------



## zonkvadr

I was playing at that time, too!  I think it was supposed to be the keys.


----------



## MomofKatie

I got the dreaded Giant Mickey Heads too! Makes me think of Giant Floating Baby Head from Phineas & Furb. I hope they go away soon. They are hard to get to the bottom of the board and collect because they block surrounding emojis. I had 3 drop in one game and they all "escaped" because I couldn't figure out what was under them to clear them out.


----------



## eschil

How many keys does anyone need to open the blue chests?  I need 22 which seems excessive.


----------



## sjs314

eschil said:


> How many keys does anyone need to open the blue chests?  I need 22 which seems excessive.


Yes they are 22 keys to open


----------



## figment_jii

I've been getting the giant Mickey head as well.  When I completely closed the game and then restarted, it went back to the normal magic key.

My game takes 9 keys for the bronze chests and 22 for the silver chests, which means it’ll take 142 keys to finish the event.  I thought the higher requirements might be the trade off for having keys appear in every game.  For me, in previous events keys would only appear in some games, so it was hard to gauge how many games would be needed or if it would even be possible to finish.


----------



## lanejudy

I've been getting the giant Mickey head off-and-on as well.  It's the "key" -- bring his nose to the bottom, I think that's where it's registering.  Seems to revert back to normal when I close the game and restart, but eventually the Mickey head comes back again.  I actually find it easier -- I can't miss the giant head but sometimes I don't notice the key popping onto the board immediately.


----------



## Moliphino

Are there any lucky emojis on the first map of the Ratatouille event? I don't see any, but the How To Play says there should be lucky emojis for every map. I want my 2x stars!


----------



## dizneeat

There are some emojis "flying" out of a box in the left hand upper corner. They work for this particular part - I used Joy.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

Moliphino said:


> Are there any lucky emojis on the first map of the Ratatouille event? I don't see any, but the How To Play says there should be lucky emojis for every map. I want my 2x stars!



I believe the emojis in the diamond box are the lucky emojis. I think they change every level to the lucky emojis but will always have the new one in it.


----------



## Moliphino

Hey, there they are! It's Monday morning, my brain's not fully functional yet.


----------



## Skip to my Lou

Interesting take Disney goes with this game, beating your opponent, not working together, sort of un-Disney.  

Not sure what the strategy is here but I just lost a game 20-16.  Are people using boosts in this too??


----------



## ChrisNY2

Skip to my Lou said:


> Interesting take Disney goes with this game, beating your opponent, not working together, sort of un-Disney.
> 
> Not sure what the strategy is here but I just lost a game 20-16.  Are people using boosts in this too??



I don't bother using boosts. But genie or jiminy have worked well for me by making stars that I match with the ice creams.


----------



## figment_jii

Moliphino said:


> Are there any lucky emojis on the first map of the Ratatouille event? I don't see any, but the How To Play says there should be lucky emojis for every map. I want my 2x stars!


As others have said, the lucky emojis are whichever ones are available in the Diamond Box for that round.  They do vary by round (except Remy, he's good for 2x stars in every round).
Breakfast: Joy, Darkwing, Moana, Remy
Lunch: Anna, Steamboat Mickey, Hector, Remy
Dinner: ?
Dessert: ?


----------



## dizneeat

Dinner: Remy, Tiana, Jack, Sven
Dessert: Remy, Baloo, Cinderella, Sadness


----------



## figment_jii

_dizneeat_, have you finished the event?  Did you get Remy as the reward for completing the event?  I haven't bought him yet (I've got enough emojis to get the 2x without him), but he's one of my favorite characters, so I'd like to get him before he goes away!  If he's the reward for completing the event, then I won't buy him, but if the Diamond box is the only way, then I guess there goes another 200 gems!


----------



## RangerPooh

Is anyone else’s game freezing at the e d of the round? The app is updated, and I have to close it out and reopen in order to claim my prize and move to the next game.


----------



## ChrisNY2

RangerPooh said:


> Is anyone else’s game freezing at the e d of the round? The app is updated, and I have to close it out and reopen in order to claim my prize and move to the next game.



You just need to go through the "how to play" tutorial for the event and it won't do that anymore.


----------



## dizneeat

figment_jii said:


> _dizneeat_, have you finished the event?  Did you get Remy as the reward for completing the event?  I haven't bought him yet (I've got enough emojis to get the 2x without him), but he's one of my favorite characters, so I'd like to get him before he goes away!  If he's the reward for completing the event, then I won't buy him, but if the Diamond box is the only way, then I guess there goes another 200 gems!



Sorry for the delay - I am in Europe and didn't see this yesterday.
No, I haven't finished yet, just found other sites that had that information. I REALLY do hope that Remy is in the Diamond box at the end.


----------



## Moliphino

dizneeat said:


> Dinner: Remy, Tiana, Jack, Sven
> Dessert: Remy, Baloo, Cinderella, Sadness



Dinner is killing me, I only have level 1 Jack and Sven. I can't wait for dessert, though, my level 3 Cinderella or Baloo will make things so easy!


----------



## NJlauren

Pretty sure Remy is the end reward,
Screen shot of my desert ‘map’


----------



## robinb

Lunch is killing me.  I have the double whammy of losing most games and not having an emoji to double my score.  Ugh.


----------



## SAHDad

It's been a grind, doing this stupid food event.  I have the emojis to double the stars, but losing 80% or more of my games, by scores of 5-15, is just demoralizing as heck.


----------



## SG131

SAHDad said:


> It's been a grind, doing this stupid food event.  I have the emojis to double the stars, but losing 80% or more of my games, by scores of 5-15, is just demoralizing as heck.


Once I hit dinner it was the same here too, driving me crazy.


----------



## Skip to my Lou

SAHDad said:


> It's been a grind, doing this stupid food event.  I have the emojis to double the stars, but losing 80% or more of my games, by scores of 5-15, is just demoralizing as heck.



It seems rather difficult, I just played and lost 5 games vs. 5 different people that used a boost for each game.


----------



## figment_jii

I'm going with the assumption that we're playing against real people and that they don't do anything after the game ends to manipulate the score, but I also feel like this Food Fight event is much harder than the previous one.  I also have been losing more games than I've been winning, which makes for slow going.  I've lost many of the games after the playable portion of the game ends...I even lost a few when I was ahead by 6 to 8 points only to have the other person get that many during that period after the game ends, but before the scoring screen appears.


----------



## Moliphino

I do seem to lose about 80% of games.  It sucks .


----------



## robinb

Moliphino said:


> I do seem to lose about 80% of games.  It sucks .


Me too.  And when I do well, like with a score of 14, I get beaten by a 20.


----------



## SG131

After spending way more time playing than I should I only need 95 stars left for Remi! I feel like on the last two boxes my odds of winning have increased to about 50%. Not sure why but I’ll take it


----------



## Skip to my Lou

Up 6-1, and lost 17-8, and have now lost 11 games in a row. A complete  joke.  Just lost another game where I was down 8-2,, after 12 seconds.  These bots are unbeatable.


----------



## MomofKatie

I don't even bother trying this type of challenge. Too small a return for the hassle. 

I finished the key challenge in a furious round of play the last hour of the game a few days ago.


----------



## trill2017

Question for the pros: When you have a challenge that requires you to get blitz a certain amount of times, does it make more sense to use an emoji that is worth more or fewer points? I don't really understand how that works. Any thoughts? Thanks! Sorry if this has been covered before.


----------



## Mrs Geek

I feel like with this event, at the outset, the game decides who is going to win by setting the number of items it drops.  Obviously you can increase your items with stars, but there are only so many stars you're going to make in a match, so for the most part, you're stuck with what falls for you.  I've noticed that as of the Dinner round, none of my games have been close- one person always vastly outperforms the other.  The only time I managed a tie is when I was able to match 3 stars with food during the round.


----------



## figment_jii

trill2017 said:


> Question for the pros: When you have a challenge that requires you to get blitz a certain amount of times, does it make more sense to use an emoji that is worth more or fewer points? I don't really understand how that works. Any thoughts? Thanks! Sorry if this has been covered before.


I've thought that blitz were triggered based on how may emojis you clear and how quickly you clear them.  So whenever I've had a challenge that required blitzing a certain number of times, I use whatever emoji I have that clears the most the fastest (e.g., someone that either removes a lot of other emojis or can drop a lot of power ups to help clear emojis).  Things like Tinkerbell, Cinderella, high-level Ursula, etc. have been my go-to emojis for those challenges (along with more time or blitz start boosts).



MomofKatie said:


> I don't even bother trying this type of challenge. Too small a return for the hassle.


I really like Remy, so I'm willing to do the event.  At this point, unless you buy a Diamond box, it's going to be the only way to get the Remy emoji.  He's like Rey, Finn, and BB-8; they're Diamond box exclusives that won't show up in the Gold Box after the event.

I just finished the Food Fight event this morning and the final box did yield a Remy!

For me, I felt like I won more games when I treated it like one of the challenges that said to clear "x" emojis.  The food seemed to drop more frequently the faster the board was cleared.  While I still lost more rounds than I won (I think, I didn't keep track), I did win more games towards the end using this mentality.  Some were very close, others were blow outs.


----------



## robinb

Mrs Geek said:


> I feel like with this event, at the outset, the game decides who is going to win by setting the number of items it drops.  Obviously you can increase your items with stars, but there are only so many stars you're going to make in a match, so for the most part, you're stuck with what falls for you.  I've noticed that as of the Dinner round, none of my games have been close- one person always vastly outperforms the other.  The only time I managed a tie is when I was able to match 3 stars with food during the round.


The problem with matching ice cream with stars is that you then have no moves to move them down once your opponent hits you with food block.


----------



## figment_jii

robinb said:


> The problem with matching ice cream with stars is that you then have no moves to move them down once your opponent hits you with food block.


True...I had that happen a few times, but I think (overall), it's worth the risk to match the ice creams with the stars.  If you can do when you have lots of stars and/or clouds on the board, that will help to minimize the risks.  I feel like stars+ice cream is pretty much the only way to win a round these days.  Has anyone figured out the rhyme or reason for when the different boosted foods appear (e.g., is there something that triggers the food block opposed to the splatter or is it random which one you get?)?


----------



## MomofKatie

trill2017 said:


> Question for the pros: When you have a challenge that requires you to get blitz a certain amount of times, does it make more sense to use an emoji that is worth more or fewer points? I don't really understand how that works. Any thoughts? Thanks! Sorry if this has been covered before.


Yes, it is the number of emojis cleared- IMO, it doesn't matter the point value of the emoji you use. However, if you have an emoji whose power clears a lot of the board (like Yen Sid), that is helpful.  

When I have to get Blitz a bunch of times in a game, I use as many powerups as possible when NOT in Blitz mode to get rid of as many emojis as possible. As soon as Blitz mode starts, stockpile powerups. Once Blitz mode is done, use those powerups to really blast emojis and get back into Blitz mode ASAP. If you can link a rainbow and a sun, they can push you right back into Blitz as soon as you get out of one.

Hope I'm explaining this well enough. I can get 4, sometimes 5 Blitzes in a game if I time it right and get a bit lucky.


----------



## robinb

I was unable to finish the last challenge . I was at level 11 in dessert with just one hour left and I knew it would be impossible even if I won every game. Not having a lucky emoji during the lunch section did me in. It took way too many games to get through the section .


----------



## ChrisNY2

robinb said:


> I was unable to finish the last challenge . I was at level 11 in dessert with just one hour left and I knew it would be impossible even if I won every game. Not having a lucky emoji during the lunch section did me in. It took way too many games to get through the section .



This was a rough one. Keep in mind that you can put your phone in airplane mode and adjust the time zone if you need some extra time. (Unless you're already in Hawaii!)


----------



## robinb

ChrisNY2 said:


> This was a rough one. Keep in mind that you can put your phone in airplane mode and adjust the time zone if you need some extra time. (Unless you're already in Hawaii!)


I've never done that before but I might try it next time.


----------



## SG131

Hades here I come!


----------



## Skip to my Lou

SG131 said:


> Hades here I come!



Any emojis to use where the coins to defeat Hades would double??


----------



## SG131

Skip to my Lou said:


> Any emojis to use where the coins to defeat Hades would double??


Hercules. Also meg and Pegasus but those you have to get from a diamond box.


----------



## Mrs Geek

I am about 70 gems short for a diamond box and I don't already have Herc  This is slow going for me!  I'm using Holiday Mickey to try and get as many medallions as possible.  If I can't buy a diamond box before Wednesday, I'll probably just give myself the goal of getting one Hades, rather than trying to finish the event.  I shouldn't have spent gems on buying a Food Fight diamond box (didn't finish that event either).


----------



## robinb

I have Herc.  He's not "all that" but as least he doubles the coins.


----------



## sjs314

Mrs Geek said:


> I am about 70 gems short for a diamond box and I don't already have Herc  This is slow going for me!  I'm using Holiday Mickey to try and get as many medallions as possible.  If I can't buy a diamond box before Wednesday, I'll probably just give myself the goal of getting one Hades, rather than trying to finish the event.  I shouldn't have spent gems on buying a Food Fight diamond box (didn't finish that event either).



I did not have Herc either and was short on gems so ended up buying 80 gems and got Meg so I could play with a 2x emoli


----------



## lanejudy

I have Herc, but this has been super slow going!  I'm lucky to get 3 coins (doubled to 6) and I've had a lot of rounds with just 1 coin (doubled to 2).  It isn't a case of not dropping the coins to the bottom row, there just aren't any on my board.  Ugh.  This is going to take forever!


----------



## Moliphino

I most often get 2 per game unless I get lucky and match one with a star. At least this is a long event.


----------



## Princess4

if you have holiday mickey i would recommend using him i get 10+ per round have fun!!!!


----------



## Figarro

lanejudy said:


> I have Herc, but this has been super slow going!  I'm lucky to get 3 coins (doubled to 6) and I've had a lot of rounds with just 1 coin (doubled to 2).  It isn't a case of not dropping the coins to the bottom row, there just aren't any on my board.  Ugh.  This is going to take forever!



That happened to me too, so I switch to holiday Mickey


----------



## robinb

Herc is way better for me than Holiday Mickey.  I do swap them every few games.


----------



## lynne4t

I've been having trouble with the game freezing at the end, where it asks if I want to keep playing.  It only happens if I have a BIG coin (x2) left on the board.  I end up having to close and lose the whole round.  It's only been a problem with this event.  Any others having this issue?


----------



## SAHDad

I don't have any of the 3 emoji that double it, nor holiday Mickey.  Looking at a looong slog, with most games capping out at about 3 (and averaging only 2).  I'm almost done with box 14, but that still means probably 750 or so coins (and so probably 400 games) to go. . .


----------



## SG131

Well I got the hades box, but I’m so sick of playing this coin challenge I think I may stop now instead of going all the way to 30 to make him level 2.....


----------



## SAHDad

Woot!  Got Meg last night when I finally hit 200 gems, got Meg, then unlocked Hades this morning.  I might actually try to finish the event now.


----------



## MomofKatie

Finished the coin challenge earlier today. Not bothering to do the Rainbow Falls thing- I can't ever make it past the 2nd level.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Is there some method or trick for getting the 2x coins to show up?


----------



## NJlauren

xthebowdenx said:


> Is there some method or trick for getting the 2x coins to show up?



If you mean the shields in the hades event, you can double what you collect with Meg, Hercules and Pegasus, double don’t appear but the double at the end.  Or you can use a more items boost.


----------



## xthebowdenx

NJlauren said:


> If you mean the shields in the hades event, you can double what you collect with Meg, Hercules and Pegasus, double don’t appear but the double at the end.  Or you can use a more items boost.


Some of the shields (I didn’t read that they weren’t coins) are worth two when they appear in the board. But it seems random?


----------



## NJlauren

xthebowdenx said:


> Some of the shields (I didn’t read that they weren’t coins) are worth two when they appear in the board. But it seems random?



Ah those, I hve no idea how to get more of them... luck?


----------



## robinb

xthebowdenx said:


> Some of the shields (I didn’t read that they weren’t coins) are worth two when they appear in the board. But it seems random?


I think it's random.


----------



## figment_jii

The Emperor's New Grove Bingo Card event has started.  Kuzco and Kronk are in the Diamond Box, but should be available in the Gold Box after the event ends (no language about being a Diamond Box exclusive).  Four cards and the last prize is a Diamond Box.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## lanejudy

I don't have either Kuzco or Kronk nor do I have anywhere near enough jems to buy one, but I've been making great progress with Holiday Mickey.  I'm almost done.


----------



## Moliphino

Yeah, I've had a pretty easy time so far. I finished the first three cards on day one.


----------



## Mrs Geek

Yes the drop rate has greatly improved on this event vs the last item card event. I have not yet experienced a moment when I only need 1 more rare item after days of trying, and suddenly 4 of them drop at once   But who knows, maybe the last card will be different...


----------



## Moliphino

And done. That was almost too easy!


----------



## figment_jii

I was a little worried about how easy it seemed to be going and wondered if the last card was going to be brutal.  It wasn't easy (the drop rate for the last item was pretty bad), but it wasn't nearly as tough as the last event.  Maybe they took pity on folks because it is a holiday weekend in the US and it means people won't have as much time to play.  Or maybe they got enough complaints last time that they did loosen up the drop rates.


----------



## MomofKatie

Card 1 took a while for me- the rare ones took a long time, even using Holiday Mickey. I'm almost finished with card 2- I'm contemplating buying gems to get a diamond box in hopes of getting either Kuzco or Kronk.


----------



## SG131

I’ve put very little effort into this one and still am almost done with card 3. It’s actually enjoyable to play again, not jut irritating like the last event!


----------



## xthebowdenx

Completed and did not get Kronk


----------



## MomofKatie

I finished just now- got Kuzco.


----------



## SG131

Kuzco here too


----------



## cmarsh31

Got Kronk!


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

I lucked out and between buying a diamond box and completing the game I got both of them. I went back into the diamond box and it shows a percent at the bottom...anyone else see this or know what this means?


----------



## Araminta18

I assume that's your chance of getting each one.  I have it too.


----------



## RangerPooh

Another food fight challenge has dropped.

My game won't load and freezes every time.


----------



## Moliphino

This one also seems easier than previous food fight events (so many boxes only requiring 5 stars), but it's also pretty short.


----------



## figment_jii

Imasiriusgirl said:


> I lucked out and between buying a diamond box and completing the game I got both of them. I went back into the diamond box and it shows a percent at the bottom...anyone else see this or know what this means?


Interesting, I hadn't noticed that, but I wonder if that has to do with the requirements that games have to display the odds for the "loot boxes" (I don't recall the exact details, but I recall reading about it at the end of last year).  The diamond boxes do seem to fix the "loot" box description, so I'm guessing that's why we're seeing the odds now.


----------



## SAHDad

This food fight has seemed easier, but I can't say that I enjoy them.  No many coins, and I lose probably 75% of my matches.  At least I get 4 stars for losing each time. . .


----------



## Skip to my Lou

Curious as to strategies here.  Just had a game where I had an 8-0 lead with 12 seconds left, and lost 12-10. I’m assuming it was to a bot, unless someone’s name is emojiemoji3652.


----------



## ChrisNY2

Skip to my Lou said:


> Curious as to strategies here.  Just had a game where I had an 8-0 lead with 12 seconds left, and lost 12-10. I’m assuming it was to a bot, unless someone’s name is emojiemoji3652.



From what I've read when it's "emoji124234", it's a bot; but when it's "emojiemoji123123", it's a person who's not connected to Facebook.


----------



## SG131

I already have Tiana so I’m debating whether or not to do the event.


----------



## madchatter

SG131 said:


> I already have Tiana so I’m debating whether or not to do the event.


It’s pretty easy and you can open tons of boxes, get a lightning bolt and a gold box. Plus the regular missions continue to progress. Not much downside.


----------



## lanejudy

Skip to my Lou said:


> I’m assuming it was to a bot, unless someone’s name is emojiemoji3652.



I'm "EmojiEmoji1473" -- as ChrisNY2 mentions, it's because I haven't connected my game to a Facebook profile.


----------



## robinb

This "food fight" event is so much easier than the last one.  I think they made the bots easier to beat.


----------



## Quellman

havent played in a while. but this was attainable for relatively new players like myself.  I found the drop rates of the items to not be miserable and generally balanced.  Though there are a few rounds where I had like 3 items dropped and my opponent 12.  But I've also won with 16 before.  So no biggie.   
I too am an emojiemoji232901823 as I didn't link to facebook.


----------



## RangerPooh

Once the app actually functioned I've been able to breeze through the game. Using a character who provides double stars has helped tremendously!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Still kinda new to the game.  Currently on level 14.  My question is about the lightning bolt.  What is the smartest way to use it?  Also, I've been saving up my coins to use on gold boxes only.  As a result, I only have about 6 silver emojis.  Is this a good method?


----------



## Windwaker4444

RangerPooh said:


> Once the app actually functioned I've been able to breeze through the game. Using a character who provides double stars has helped tremendously!


I agree.  I used 2 star characters the entire time and finished the event.   
I really like the events in this game.  Although, I thought Hades and I were going to have to settle our differences outside.  That was my first event that I was able to finish.  He kept me pretty glued to my tablet.  But fortunately, we came to an understanding in the end.


----------



## Mrs Geek

Windwaker4444 said:


> Still kinda new to the game.  Currently on level 14.  My question is about the lightning bolt.  What is the smartest way to use it?  Also, I've been saving up my coins to use on gold boxes only.  As a result, I only have about 6 silver emojis.  Is this a good method?



There is a popular strategy to spend all of your coins buying Silver emojis until you max them all out because there are fewer of them and they've stopped adding new ones (although we'll be getting at least one new silver box emoji this summer). Once you've maxed out all the emojis in the Mickey and Friends group you win an emoji called 8-Bit Mickey who apparently generates a ton of coins per game (I haven't won him yet, but that's what people say).  This makes it easier to earn coins and then you can turn your attention on the Gold boxes.  If your goal with this game is to collect every single emoji, this is probably the best strategy.

However, if you're just interested in high scores or having a variety of emojis for use in challenges, you might want to stick with your Gold-only purchase strategy.  Gold emojis earn more points at Level 1 than Silvers and (generally) have better powers (although there are a few Silvers that have pretty great powers, like Jimminy Cricket and Minnie Mouse).  Keep in mind that if you save up your gems for Diamond Boxes, those tend to contain Gold box emojis (or they will enter the Gold box after they leave the Diamond box) so either way (either by buying or winning a Diamond box), you can unlock Gold emojis without having to necessarily use coins.


----------



## figment_jii

Disney Emoji posted this on their Facebook page yesterday.  Looks like there will be a lot of new emojis coming in June!


----------



## SG131

Just got a free Jackson storm when I logged in.


----------



## figment_jii

I got a Lightning McQueen from the "Pixar Box" (which is celebrating Pixar Month according to the app - that fits with the Pixar themed events for June).  So be sure to log in today to get your free Pixar Box!


----------



## robinb

I got Lightning McQueen!

The food fight turned really hard last night.  I had to timeshift to finish .  

I am trying to it all the silver emojis now.  I buy them right after a challenge and then I hoard my coins for bonuses for the next challenge.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Mrs Geek said:


> There is a popular strategy to spend all of your coins buying Silver emojis until you max them all out because there are fewer of them and they've stopped adding new ones (although we'll be getting at least one new silver box emoji this summer). Once you've maxed out all the emojis in the Mickey and Friends group you win an emoji called 8-Bit Mickey who apparently generates a ton of coins per game (I haven't won him yet, but that's what people say).  This makes it easier to earn coins and then you can turn your attention on the Gold boxes.  If your goal with this game is to collect every single emoji, this is probably the best strategy.
> 
> However, if you're just interested in high scores or having a variety of emojis for use in challenges, you might want to stick with your Gold-only purchase strategy.  Gold emojis earn more points at Level 1 than Silvers and (generally) have better powers (although there are a few Silvers that have pretty great powers, like Jimminy Cricket and Minnie Mouse).  Keep in mind that if you save up your gems for Diamond Boxes, those tend to contain Gold box emojis (or they will enter the Gold box after they leave the Diamond box) so either way (either by buying or winning a Diamond box), you can unlock Gold emojis without having to necessarily use coins.


Thank you.  I'll definitely start buying some siIver ones.  Your reply helped a lot.  Thx!!!!


----------



## Moliphino

Mrs Geek said:


> There is a popular strategy to spend all of your coins buying Silver emojis until you max them all out because there are fewer of them and they've stopped adding new ones (although we'll be getting at least one new silver box emoji this summer). Once you've maxed out all the emojis in the Mickey and Friends group you win an emoji called 8-Bit Mickey who apparently generates a ton of coins per game (I haven't won him yet, but that's what people say).  This makes it easier to earn coins and then you can turn your attention on the Gold boxes.  If your goal with this game is to collect every single emoji, this is probably the best strategy.
> 
> However, if you're just interested in high scores or having a variety of emojis for use in challenges, you might want to stick with your Gold-only purchase strategy.  Gold emojis earn more points at Level 1 than Silvers and (generally) have better powers (although there are a few Silvers that have pretty great powers, like Jimminy Cricket and Minnie Mouse).  Keep in mind that if you save up your gems for Diamond Boxes, those tend to contain Gold box emojis (or they will enter the Gold box after they leave the Diamond box) so either way (either by buying or winning a Diamond box), you can unlock Gold emojis without having to necessarily use coins.



Just an addition, as you get to higher levels you'll get missions requiring Level X emojis. Silver emojis only go up to level 3, gold go up to 5. Around level 160 I started getting missions requiring a level 4 emoji and I'm not even close to having one, even though I buy mostly gold emojis. You can always spend the 20 gems to swap it out, but it does get annoying.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Moliphino said:


> Just an addition, as you get to higher levels you'll get missions requiring Level X emojis. Silver emojis only go up to level 3, gold go up to 5. Around level 160 I started getting missions requiring a level 4 emoji and I'm not even close to having one, even though I buy mostly gold emojis. You can always spend the 20 gems to swap it out, but it does get annoying.


Thx.  Haven't seen that mission yet (thankfully).  My highest is Hades at level 2.  Looks like I've got a long way to go.  
After reading the above posts I picked up 2 silvers, Goofy and Bambi.  I haven't tried them out yet since I'm working on Lightning McQueen's mission right now.  The description said Goofy rearranges the board.  That sounds like it would be confusing trying to figure out where everything is again.


----------



## madchatter

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thx.  Haven't seen that mission yet (thankfully).  My highest is Hades at level 2.  Looks like I've got a long way to go.
> After reading the above posts I picked up 2 silvers, Goofy and Bambi.  I haven't tried them out yet since I'm working on Lightning McQueen's mission right now.  The description said Goofy rearranges the board.  That sounds like it would be confusing trying to figure out where everything is again.


Goofy’s real talent is recharging lightning quick. For missions that require using an emojis power x amount of times, he can often take care of it.


----------



## lanejudy

I got a level up for Jackson Storm in yesterday’s Pixar Box.  Wish it had been someone else as that's the only Cars emoji I have.  I guess I won't get far on the Cars event.  I refuse to spend money and never accumulate enough gems for a diamond box.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finished Lightning McQueen's mission today.  That's the only Cars emoji I have, so I guess I'm back to working on leveling up until Bugs Life begins.


----------



## Quellman

lanejudy said:


> I got a level up for Jackson Storm in yesterday’s Pixar Box.  Wish it had been someone else as that's the only Cars emoji I have.  I guess I won't get far on the Cars event.  I refuse to spend money and never accumulate enough gems for a diamond box.


Same.


----------



## SG131

Quellman said:


> Same.


Same too, I now have a level 3 Jackson and none of the other ones. The problem is his power doesn’t work right on my new phone so he’s kind of a pain to use.


----------



## Moliphino

I broke down and bought a diamond box for this event. At least I was guaranteed a new emoji that's not the one you earn at the end of the event, and I had built up 1000+ gems. I got Flik.


----------



## SG131

Moliphino said:


> I broke down and bought a diamond box for this event. At least I was guaranteed a new emoji that's not the one you earn at the end of the event, and I had built up 1000+ gems. I got Flik.


I’m tempted to buy a diamond box, but I’m running pretty low on gems. It does seem like it will be slow going without a lucky emoji.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

SG131 said:


> I’m tempted to buy a diamond box, but I’m running pretty low on gems. It does seem like it will be slow going without a lucky emoji.



I did get a diamond box and received Flik...I’m averaging 4-5 per game, so 8-10...just as a guide to see if you think it’s worth it. It might be possible to get that high with a gold emoji and not have to get the diamond box. I’m not sure and might see what I get with my favorite higher gold emojis...


----------



## Windwaker4444

Moliphino said:


> I broke down and bought a diamond box for this event. At least I was guaranteed a new emoji that's not the one you earn at the end of the event, and I had built up 1000+ gems. I got Flik.


I got Flix too.  He isn't the best emoji, but he is okay.  This is my first event like this one.  It's pretty easy.  The food fights stress me out a little.


----------



## lanejudy

I've been playing with Mickey thinking the lightning clouds help to clear the board.  I've been averaging about 5-7 per game.  I don't have either of the Bugs Life lucky emoji's and not enough gems to buy one.


----------



## MomofKatie

lanejudy said:


> I've been playing with Mickey thinking the lightning clouds help to clear the board.  I've been averaging about 5-7 per game.  I don't have either of the Bugs Life lucky emoji's and not enough gems to buy one.


Do you have Joy? I like to use her to get suns. You can place them wherever you want, which helps to clear the "leaves".


----------



## Moliphino

Maybe I didn't need to spring for the diamond box. I finished the event last night.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Moliphino said:


> Maybe I didn't need to spring for the diamond box. I finished the event last night.


Congrats. I'm on chest 15 right now.


----------



## SAHDad

I'm working on 18.  It's only 95 of the clovers. . . . 

Maybe I should spend the 200 gems.  I just had being back to 0 of them again.


----------



## SG131

SAHDad said:


> I'm working on 18.  It's only 95 of the clovers. . . .
> 
> Maybe I should spend the 200 gems.  I just had being back to 0 of them again.


If you made it all the way to 18 without the diamond box I’d say for sure you’ll be able to finish the event. I gave in and purchased the diamond box and am only at box 18. I knew I wouldn’t have too much time to play this time around.


----------



## Disneyluvr

Will Flick and Atta be in the Gold boxes once the event is over?


----------



## Windwaker4444

SAHDad said:


> I'm working on 18.  It's only 95 of the clovers. . . .
> 
> Maybe I should spend the 200 gems.  I just had being back to 0 of them again.


Don't feel bad.  I dished out the 200 gems and I am exactly where you are.  You my friend, are the smart one!!


----------



## robinb

Windwaker4444 said:


> Don't feel bad.  I dished out the 200 gems and I am exactly where you are.  You my friend, are the smart one!!


I'm on 18 too after buying Flik.  I get 5-6 per game which is doubled.


----------



## lanejudy

I’ve made it to 21 without a lucky doubler.  I should be able to finish, but I expect the last few levels to require considerably more clovers.  I’ll see how far I can get this weekend before the busy work week limits my playing time.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finished the event.  Now I'm on to Rainbow Falls.  Last time I struggled on the higher chests.  Got my fingers crossed this time around.


----------



## SAHDad

Finished the event without buying a diamond chest.   Saving the 200, so I have a better chance at Jack Jack in a few weeks.


----------



## Windwaker4444

SAHDad said:


> Finished the event without buying a diamond chest.   Saving the 200, so I have a better chance at Jack Jack in a few weeks.


Speaking of....anyone have any idea what the Incredibles 2 Survival Event will be like?  
I have to say that this game is sooooo addicting.  I'm on lv 17 now.  My last mission is to play 3 games between 6am and 11am.  I thought that was a funny one.  But it did stop me getting to lv 18 until the morning.  Well played Emoji Blast...well played.


----------



## NJlauren

Agreed, it is so addicting!  I may need an intervention in the fall!

To be honest it’s a survival event, I am not really good at explaining but I’ll give it a shot.... you hve to clear items but if you don’t do it fast enough they explode, and you lose life.  You don’t get 60 seconds you get ‘5 life bars’. 

That is a horrible explanation!


----------



## Windwaker4444

NJlauren said:


> Agreed, it is so addicting!  I may need an intervention in the fall!
> 
> To be honest it’s a survival event, I am not really good at explaining but I’ll give it a shot.... you hve to clear items but if you don’t do it fast enough they explode, and you lose life.  You don’t get 60 seconds you get ‘5 life bars’.
> 
> That is a horrible explanation!


Thx.  Actually that makes perfect sense.  Sounds like another stressful one.  I'M IN!!!


----------



## MomofKatie

NJlauren said:


> Agreed, it is so addicting!  I may need an intervention in the fall!
> 
> To be honest it’s a survival event, I am not really good at explaining but I’ll give it a shot.... you hve to clear items but if you don’t do it fast enough they explode, and you lose life.  You don’t get 60 seconds you get ‘5 life bars’.
> 
> That is a horrible explanation!


Ugh, I hate those type of events. I think I will skip it.


----------



## NJlauren

MomofKatie said:


> Ugh, I hate those type of events. I think I will skip it.



I like it for the first few rounds.... I like getting the boxes so we shall see how long I play!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finished Rainbow Falls for the first time ever.  That last map was tough.  I guess it's back to the normal game for a few days.  I just reached level 19.  The game says something special happens at level 20, so I hope to see what it's all about.


----------



## SAHDad

Does anyone else really dislike the emojis whose power to to make a bunch of emojis on the board worth more, and give them glowing red heart eyes in the process?  (Eg, Marie, Minnie, Lady)  I hate using their power - I can't see anything else on the board other than those weird glowing eyes. . .


----------



## Figarro

SAHDad said:


> Does anyone else really dislike the emojis whose power to to make a bunch of emojis on the board worth more, and give them glowing red heart eyes in the process?  (Eg, Marie, Minnie, Lady)  I hate using their power - I can't see anything else on the board other than those weird glowing eyes. . .



I actually love Minnie to build up my coins and Mrs. Potts for the leaderboard. I usually hoard clouds and sunshines, click on their power then just use the clouds and sunshines to clear the board.


----------



## NJlauren

SAHDad said:


> Does anyone else really dislike the emojis whose power to to make a bunch of emojis on the board worth more, and give them glowing red heart eyes in the process?  (Eg, Marie, Minnie, Lady)  I hate using their power - I can't see anything else on the board other than those weird glowing eyes. . .



For some reason Minnie doesn’t bother me but Marie does.  I love lady always get high scores with her. 

You know who’s power I find extremely distracting is Sebastian, I want to love him... but I just can’t.


----------



## Moliphino

NJlauren said:


> For some reason Minnie doesn’t bother me but Marie does.  I love lady always get high scores with her.
> 
> You know who’s power I find extremely distracting is Sebastian, I want to love him... but I just can’t.



With Sebastian and the White Rabbit I freeze at first, since for most others you have to wait for something to happen. Messes me up every time and I miss out on the bonus. 
My favorites are the ones that give you powerups or make more of themselves.


----------



## NJlauren

Moliphino said:


> With Sebastian and the White Rabbit I freeze at first, since for most others you have to wait for something to happen. Messes me up every time and I miss out on the bonus.
> My favorites are the ones that give you powerups or make more of themselves.



Exactly!  This is exactly what happens to me!


----------



## figment_jii

The Incredibles 2 Survival Event launched and the new emojis are Mr. Incredible, Elastigirl, and Jack-Jack.  Right now, they're only available in the Diamond Box, but after the event it looks like Mr. Incredible and Elasticgirl will be in the Gold Box, but Jack-Jack is a Diamond Box Exclusive (like BB-8, Rey, and Finn).  The odds of getting Jack-Jack aren't very good; 15% compared to 35% for Elastigirl and 50% for Mr. Incredible.  That being said, so far, this event really does need one of the Incredible characters to progress; the number of TVs(?) needed to progress gets pretty high, pretty quickly.  Level 15 (a Silver Chest) requires 230 TVs!


----------



## Moliphino

I've been able to get a lot of TVs in every game. I think my worst so far has been in the high teens, my best was 63! I'm on box 12 playing mostly with a level 3 Cinderella.


----------



## SAHDad

My worst was 8, my best is only in the mid-40s.  I had the coins and sprung for a chest, and got Elastigirl, who is pretty good for the event.  I'm currently working on box 21, which takes 315 TVs - glad for the doubling factor there!

ETA - new high of 58.


----------



## zonkvadr

Experiencing some kind of glitch, and the game won't let me lose!  Wish I could keep my 34 million point score and the 114 TVs I've collected so far, but I think I'm going to have to back out and start over.


----------



## Araminta18

zonkvadr said:


> Experiencing some kind of glitch, and the game won't let me lose!  Wish I could keep my 34 million point score and the 114 TVs I've collected so far, but I think I'm going to have to back out and start over.



Same thing happened to me!  Had to back out and start over, didn't get to keep it, unfortunately


----------



## Moliphino

I'm up to 18, that 370 TVs is looking pretty daunting. But I've made it this far and there's plenty of time, so I think I'll stick it out without buying a diamond box.


----------



## SAHDad

Just FYI - the final chest is 525 TVs.  I should have it later tonight, thanks to Elastigirl.  I could have done it without, but I had about 300 gems, so I still have a decent amount left.


----------



## Disneyluvr

I’m on level 25, not bad for one day, haha. I did get Elastigirl and Mr. Incredible, I like Elistigirls power. Surprisingly I was getting between 30 and 60 TVs every round and then that doubled so I passed through the levels fairly quickly. But I’ve noticed that last few rounds I can barely get 15-20.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Wow!!  This event has been pretty fun.  I got Elastigirl out of a diamond chest at the beginning.  I'm at chest 15.  Hope to catch up to you guys tomorrow.  I was afraid this was going to be stressful, but I'm having a lot of fun just trying to beat my own record. Hope I can win Jack Jack in the final box.


----------



## SAHDad

I got Mr Incredible in the final box.  Thinking about doing the Diamond Falls stuff just to see if I can get Jack Jack at the end of that.


----------



## Disneyluvr

The end box of Rainbow Falls is not a diamond box, you don’t get an emoji


----------



## SAHDad

Disneyluvr said:


> The end box of Rainbow Falls is not a diamond box, you don’t get an emoji



(I thought there was, at the end of the ones that don't unlock for another 2 1/2 days)

No real point in doing it then.  And, at 15% odds, I can't really justify spending any cash to try to get Jack Jack either.


----------



## SG131

Missed the launch of this. Glad I read the boards today! Bought a diamond box cause I love the incredibles, it’s going pretty fast so far. Hoping to get someone else at the end.


----------



## pudinhd

I bought a diamond box before the event and got Elastigirl.  My gold box during the game was Elastigirl.  My diamond box at the end of the event was Elastigirl.  A bit disappointing...


----------



## Moliphino

I got Elastigirl at the end. I don't know why I thought it was Jack Jack at the end, but that was disappointing since he won't be in the gold box after.


----------



## SAHDad

Moliphino said:


> I got Elastigirl at the end. I don't know why I thought it was Jack Jack at the end, but that was disappointing since he won't be in the gold box after.



Yeah, I thought Mr & Mrs Incredible would be gold boxes after this, with Jack Jack at the end (and finishing the event being the only way to get him).


----------



## Windwaker4444

I finished the event but Rainbow Falls has stolen all of my confidence.  I thought I was pretty good at tapping Twilight Zone looking TVs until now.  The real struggle has begun...


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just out of curiosity, has anyone been able to get to the final chest in Rainbow Falls?   I know it unlocks tonight, but I cannot even get close.


----------



## NJlauren

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just out of curiosity, has anyone been able to get to the final chest in Rainbow Falls?   I know it unlocks tonight, but I cannot even get close.



I have beaten all the levels except the final level which I will try to beat in the morning.  If that’s what your asking


----------



## Princess4

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just out of curiosity, has anyone been able to get to the final chest in Rainbow Falls?   I know it unlocks tonight, but I cannot even get close.


i use 2 devices the rainbow falls was hard but i did finish then started the nemo team event which officially starts on the 22nd and that one is hard as well so if you time jump go and get started if you dont good luck all!!!!


----------



## SAHDad

Finished rainbow falls, so yay for coins and gems, but I am disappointed in the event.  Jack Jack is so low a chance (15%) that I don't think I can justify spending the money to have a decent chance a getting him.

Back to trying to get all my silver emojis.


----------



## Charade67

I’m only on level 20 and don’t have enough gems to spend. I don’t think I will be able to finish this event.


----------



## robinb

I won’t be able to finish either.  I didn’t have enough gems to buy a x2 emoji  because I somehow agreed to spend gems on some stupid game play (I thought I answered ‘no’ but apparently I did not because the game took 20 gems). I’m on level 16. I’m hoping to make it to the Gold Box level and get one of the group emojis.


----------



## madchatter

robinb said:


> I won’t be able to finish either.  I didn’t have enough gems to buy a x2 emoji  because I somehow agreed to spend gems on some stupid game play (I thought I answered ‘no’ but apparently I did not because the game took 20 gems). I’m on level 16. I’m hoping to make it to the Gold Box level and get one of the group emojis.


Unfortunately you can’t get a diamond box emoji out of a gold box until you’ve first unlocked it from the diamond box or the event ends. 

I am happy to see all the new players. Seems like popularity is holding up. That means continued development and new events.


----------



## Mrs Geek

I didn't think I was going to finish either but I've made it to box 23 so I think I can do it.  I didn't have enough gems for a diamond box so I had been using Had Box Ghost and averaging 30 tvs per game, but then I switched to using Woody... now I'm getting *at least* 50 per game.  Should have been using him the whole time!


----------



## robinb

Mrs Geek said:


> I didn't think I was going to finish either but I've made it to box 23 so I think I can do it.  I didn't have enough gems for a diamond box so I had been using Had Box Ghost and averaging 30 tvs per game, but then I switched to using Woody... now I'm getting *at least* 50 per game.  Should have been using him the whole time!


I've been using Joy and Olaf.  I don't have Woody but I do have Hatbox Ghost.  He's pretty good for this challenge!


----------



## Charade67

I made it to the last level. I just hope I can complete it. I lost a couple of hours of game time today. We’re coming back from a short vacation and I had to do some of the driving.


----------



## Charade67

I finished the challenge and got Elastagirl.


----------



## eschil

I don’t know how my son did it but he cleared 129 TVs with a level 3 woody.


----------



## robinb

I managed to scrounge up enough gems to buy a Diamond Box and got Mr. Incredible.  I bought him before I made it to the Gold box, used him to get all the TVs in the Gold box,  but got The Genie instead.  He looks like he might be worthwhile, but I was hoping for an Incredibles emoji as others have received.  I was able to knock off the challenge with Mr. Incredible and I received Elastigirl in the final box.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

Anyone know yet if the new characters in the Nemo game will be exclusive to the diamond box?


----------



## Windwaker4444

robinb said:


> I managed to scrounge up enough gems to buy a Diamond Box and got Mr. Incredible.  I bought him before I made it to the Gold box, used him to get all the TVs in the Gold box,  but got The Genie instead.  He looks like he might be worthwhile, but I was hoping for an Incredibles emoji as others have received.  I was able to knock off the challenge with Mr. Incredible and I received Elastigirl in the final box.


I like Genie.  He is one of my favorites.


----------



## figment_jii

Imasiriusgirl said:


> Anyone know yet if the new characters in the Nemo game will be exclusive to the diamond box?


Tentatively, I don't think any of the new emoji will be Diamond Box exclusives (like Jack-Jack, BB-8, Rey, and Finn).  It looks like they're adding Bruce and Crush to the game (Gold Box after the event ends), and Baby Dory will be added as the Group Prize.


----------



## MomofKatie

Windwaker4444 said:


> I like Genie.  He is one of my favorites.


Genie is great for when you need to use an emojis power lots of times. I can get him fully powered up up to 10 or 11 times in one life.


----------



## Windwaker4444

MomofKatie said:


> Genie is great for when you need to use an emojis power lots of times. I can get him fully powered up up to 10 or 11 times in one life.


I agree.  I'm glad he was one of my first.  I've really overworked him!!


----------



## darrenf67

HELP!!!! I am stuck on a challenge where you need a star plus a collection item and a star plus a star. I can't get past this stage - is there a trick I am missing?? The two stars or the star and collection item have to be side by side to be successful?? Im getting very frustrated I can tell you


----------



## Windwaker4444

darrenf67 said:


> HELP!!!! I am stuck on a challenge where you need a star plus a collection item and a star plus a star. I can't get past this stage - is there a trick I am missing?? The two stars or the star and collection item have to be side by side to be successful?? Im getting very frustrated I can tell you


That one took me almost all day!!!  I used the Mad Hatter.  Took forever.  The best I could do was maybe one star and collection item per every round if I was lucky.  And I paid for the 2xs items too.  Good luck...it's a killer!!!


----------



## Figarro

darrenf67 said:


> HELP!!!! I am stuck on a challenge where you need a star plus a collection item and a star plus a star. I can't get past this stage - is there a trick I am missing?? The two stars or the star and collection item have to be side by side to be successful?? Im getting very frustrated I can tell you



I use Jiminy Cricket for challenges that involve star since his power gives rainbow star.
Then I use full power boost if it's star + star 2x or more in a game, or more item boost for star + item since his drop rate is not great.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

Ugh just finished the event and did not get a new character. So irritated. Thankful they will go to the gold box so I will get them eventually. It was fun using their power even though I don’t have them. I do enjoy these dual events mainly for that reason!


----------



## SG131

Wow this event is tough. I just got done with the Star plus item now onto 180 some sunshines during Select Nemo characters turns..... I’m hoping I can finish this one.


----------



## Wubar

Imasiriusgirl said:


> Ugh just finished the event and did not get a new character. So irritated. Thankful they will go to the gold box so I will get them eventually. It was fun using their power even though I don’t have them. I do enjoy these dual events mainly for that reason!


Yup. I finished and got Nemo, who I already had. At least it adds another notch toward leveling up for that clownfish.  I was hoping for Bruce.


----------



## robinb

I’m only half way through.


----------



## MomofKatie

I'm finding the event pretty manageable. There are some levels that take a while, but there are plenty that, if you have the emojis you need, can be won in one or 2 lives. I didn't even play the first day, and I'm on the 28th task now.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just finished.  I got another Dory in the final box.  Phew...that one was challenging!!


----------



## Moliphino

Imasiriusgirl said:


> Ugh just finished the event and did not get a new character. So irritated. Thankful they will go to the gold box so I will get them eventually. It was fun using their power even though I don’t have them. I do enjoy these dual events mainly for that reason!



Same, I just got my Dory to level 3.


----------



## MomofKatie

Finished last night- got another Nemo. Kinda disappointing to only get a pretty common gold box emoji after a long event.


----------



## SG131

All that effort and I got another hank. All the boxes I got in this round were repeats, seriously considering skipping the next event like this and focusing on leveling up instead. I’m at 67 now and at 70 my prize is the hatbox ghost which I don’t already have and who I’m excited to get.


----------



## Figarro

SG131 said:


> I’m at 67 now and at 70 my prize is the hatbox ghost which I don’t already have and who I’m excited to get.



I hope you'll get him. Mine suddenly changed to gold chest.


----------



## Charade67

Imasiriusgirl said:


> Ugh just finished the event and did not get a new character. So irritated. Thankful they will go to the gold box so I will get them eventually. It was fun using their power even though I don’t have them. I do enjoy these dual events mainly for that reason!



I got another Hank.


----------



## robinb

Still working on it!


----------



## SG131

Figarro said:


> I hope you'll get him. Mine suddenly changed to gold chest.


Oh man I hope that doesn’t happen. He’s what has kept me hooked and got me working on leveling up again.


----------



## lanejudy

I got another Nemo.  I enjoyed the challenge but very disappointed the diamond box prize wasn’t someone new.  Hank or Crush would have been nice.


----------



## Windwaker4444

SG131 said:


> All that effort and I got another hank. All the boxes I got in this round were repeats, seriously considering skipping the next event like this and focusing on leveling up instead. I’m at 67 now and at 70 my prize is the hatbox ghost which I don’t already have and who I’m excited to get.


Wow...67.  How long have you been playing?  I just got to lv 26.


----------



## SG131

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow...67.  How long have you been playing?  I just got to lv 26.


I’ve been playing a few months, but lately have been focusing less on the daily challenges and more on leveling up. There are some people on here around level 200!


----------



## MomofKatie

SG131 said:


> I’ve been playing a few months, but lately have been focusing less on the daily challenges and more on leveling up. There are some people on here around level 200!


I'm on level 227. When I finished level 200, I had to wait a few weeks until they added more- right now, the game tops out at level 230. When I have no more levels to win, I focus on getting items. I am also on the last item card, so once I fill that, I will just have to play the daily challenges or just play for points to get new emojis. Hopefully, they will continue to add more levels and more item cards.


----------



## SG131

MomofKatie said:


> I'm on level 227. When I finished level 200, I had to wait a few weeks until they added more- right now, the game tops out at level 230. When I have no more levels to win, I focus on getting items. I am also on the last item card, so once I fill that, I will just have to play the daily challenges or just play for points to get new emojis. Hopefully, they will continue to add more levels and more item cards.


Wow, very impressive!


----------



## Moliphino

I'm at level 188 and I've only been playing since November 2017. I may play too much.


----------



## robinb

I'm still plugging away.  Just finished 22 ... 116 stars in_ blitz mode._  I hate challenges in blitz mode.


----------



## figment_jii

So...did anyone get Bruce or Crush from the event diamond box that didn't have them beforehand?  I was reading a couple of other Emoji Blitz fansites and it seems like folks are thinking that the last event box only contained Nemo, Dory, and Hank unless you already bought a Diamond Box and got Bruce or Crush from it.


----------



## Wubar

figment_jii said:


> So...did anyone get Bruce or Crush from the event diamond box that didn't have them beforehand?  I was reading a couple of other Emoji Blitz fansites and it seems like folks are thinking that the last event box only contained Nemo, Dory, and Hank unless you already bought a Diamond Box and got Bruce or Crush from it.


My wife got crush at the end of the challenge.


----------



## robinb

Just finished. I got another Nemo.


----------



## Windwaker4444

robinb said:


> I'm still plugging away.  Just finished 22 ... 116 stars in_ blitz mode._  I hate challenges in blitz mode.


I dread all challenges that require me to do anything with stars. Especially if I have to group 2 stars together.


----------



## Windwaker4444

figment_jii said:


> So...did anyone get Bruce or Crush from the event diamond box that didn't have them beforehand?  I was reading a couple of other Emoji Blitz fansites and it seems like folks are thinking that the last event box only contained Nemo, Dory, and Hank unless you already bought a Diamond Box and got Bruce or Crush from it.


I got both from diamond boxes, but I went thru a lot of diamonds.  Too many diamonds!!!


----------



## robinb

Windwaker4444 said:


> I dread all challenges that require me to do anything with stars. Especially if I have to group 2 stars together.


Suns, meant suns.  Stars are usually OK since I have Jiminy Cricket.


----------



## figment_jii

Wubar said:


> My wife got crush at the end of the challenge.


It’s good to know that it was possible to get Crush from the Reward Diamond Box without having already gotten him from the Gem Diamond Box.  Someone said they tried the two device trick and "finished" the event 30 times, and those 30 Reward Diamond Boxes only got Nemo, Dory, or Hank.  Someone else said they had maxed out Dory, Nemo, and Hank already and ended up getting coins instead Bruce or Hank.  So I wonder if there were some glitches with the last box because the game essentially had two different Diamond Boxes being offered concurrently (the Diamond Box that you can buy with gems that only had four emojis and the Diamond Box that was the reward for finishing the event that had five emojis in it).  Oh well, at least both Bruce and Crush are now in the Gold Box.



Windwaker4444 said:


> I dread all challenges that require me to do anything with stars. Especially if I have to group 2 stars together.


Grouping suns isn't to bad once you get Olaf (and level him up, I think).  He generate suns next to each other, but until you have him, those challenges can be tough.


----------



## robinb

figment_jii said:


> Someone said they tried the two device trick and "finished" the event 30 times, and those 30 Reward Diamond Boxes only got Nemo, Dory, or Hank.


Two device trick?  Do tell.


----------



## MomofKatie

figment_jii said:


> It’s good to know that it was possible to get Crush from the Reward Diamond Box without having already gotten him from the Gem Diamond Box.  Someone said they tried the two device trick and "finished" the event 30 times, and those 30 Reward Diamond Boxes only got Nemo, Dory, or Hank.  Someone else said they had maxed out Dory, Nemo, and Hank already and ended up getting coins instead Bruce or Hank.  So I wonder if there were some glitches with the last box because the game essentially had two different Diamond Boxes being offered concurrently (the Diamond Box that you can buy with gems that only had four emojis and the Diamond Box that was the reward for finishing the event that had five emojis in it).  Oh well, at least both Bruce and Crush are now in the Gold Box.
> 
> 
> Grouping suns isn't to bad once you get Olaf (and level him up, I think).  He generate suns next to each other, but until you have him, those challenges can be tough.


Joy from Inside Out is great for Suns because she lets you place one wherever you want. I can really clean up by pairing a rainbow and a sun when I need to get a lot of them. Also great for when you need to pair suns with lightnings or rainbows, because you can place the sun exactly where you want it.


----------



## Skip to my Lou

This food fight frenzy is truly their worst concept on the app.

In the first game I had the blockers put on me 4 seconds into the game.  In the second game I was down 4-0 before I even saw my first cupcake. In the third game I had someone use the full power and extra time boost against me, really people???

Makes it kind of frustrating, not sure what the prize is at the end of it all?


----------



## Moliphino

I think it's just Remy again, which seems kind of odd since it's pretty much an exact repeat of the event a couple months ago.


----------



## SG131

MomofKatie said:


> Joy from Inside Out is great for Suns because she lets you place one wherever you want. I can really clean up by pairing a rainbow and a sun when I need to get a lot of them. Also great for when you need to pair suns with lightnings or rainbows, because you can place the sun exactly where you want it.


I use joy all the time too and she’s great! I don’t have Jiminy Cricket though so star missions are tough.


----------



## CallieMar

I’m pretty new to this game (level 33) and didn’t get Remy during the last food fight. I have a lucky emoji for each course this time so should go by quickly. 

The one thing I like is that you can just run the game and still win two stars (4 with a lucky emoji). This was the only way I was able to finish the Tiana event.


----------



## robinb

CallieMar said:


> I’m pretty new to this game (level 33) and didn’t get Remy during the last food fight. I have a lucky emoji for each course this time so should go by quickly.
> 
> *The one thing I like is that you can just run the game and still win two stars (4 with a lucky emoji). This was the only way I was able to finish the Tiana event.*


I read about that on reddit.  I'm in the dinner section now.  I've had at least one lucky emoji per section (so far).


----------



## Windwaker4444

I have Remy already.  I'm hoping to be able to level him up some by the end of this event.  I haven't started yet today. But will shortly.


----------



## Wubar

I'm on level 112, and I swear that ever since I passed level 100 and received yen sid, the game isn't correctly scoring my genie emoji during games. He's my favorite and most often used emoji, and I have his score value at 1050. I opened up a ticket with customer service/IT. Frustrating. No fix yet, although the agent did respond that they gave had similar cases in the past. 


Skip to my Lou said:


> This food fight frenzy is truly their worst concept on the app.
> 
> In the first game I had the blockers put on me 4 seconds into the game.  In the second game I was down 4-0 before I even saw my first cupcake. In the third game I had someone use the full power and extra time boost against me, really people???
> 
> Makes it kind of frustrating, not sure what the prize is at the end of it all?


9


----------



## Windwaker4444

Wubar said:


> I'm on level 112, and I swear that ever since I passed level 100 and received yen sid, the game isn't correctly scoring my genie emoji during games. He's my favorite and most often used emoji, and I have his score value at 1050. I opened up a ticket with customer service/IT. Frustrating. No fix yet, although the agent did respond that they gave had similar cases in the past.
> 
> 9


Genie is one of my favorites too.  Hope they fix it before I get to where you are.  Although, I'm still in the twenties, so I've got a ways to go.  Thx for the heads up though.


----------



## MomofKatie

I'm actually liking the food fight event. Having the 2x emojis really makes it easy to zip through the "meals" quickly. I started the event this morning and I'm already on level 8 of the dinner round. Even if I lose (which I do at least half the time, lol), I still get 4 stars. The prizes are pretty good, too- lots of gold coins, jewels, and Remy at the end! I don't already have Remy so it will be nice to add him.


----------



## Figarro

I think I read somewhere in this thread that EmojiEmoji1234 is real person but Emoji 1234 is a bot, but is it confirmed?
I just fought an Emoji1234 with full power boost. I think this is the first time I saw an Emoji1234 with a boost.
Btw, I don't connect to Facebook so my screen name is EmojiEmoji.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Made it to the dinner round today.  This is the only game I play where I talk to it out loud as I'm losing.  My family thinks I'm crazy...but it drives me crazy when someone sends that red goop to my board.   I hate that stuff!!!!  Good luck everyone.   Hope everyone gets Remy.


----------



## CallieMar

Windwaker4444 said:


> Made it to the dinner round today.  This is the only game I play where I talk to it out loud as I'm losing.  My family thinks I'm crazy...but it drives me crazy when someone sends that red goop to my board.   I hate that stuff!!!!  Good luck everyone.   Hope everyone gets Remy.



I will sometimes swear at the game too if someone sends a jello block lol! Or if i’m super frustrated because the computer is leading 13-2 with 30 seconds to go. I just give up trying at that point. 

I got Remy this morning.


----------



## Windwaker4444

CallieMar said:


> I will sometimes swear at the game too if someone sends a jello block lol! Or if i’m super frustrated because the computer is leading 13-2 with 30 seconds to go. I just give up trying at that point.
> 
> I got Remy this morning.


Congrats!! Made it to the Remy chest, but then my battery decided I've played too much today before I could finish.  I really like these events.  They are fun.


----------



## RangerPooh

Just made it to the dinner round, know I won't finish but that's ok. I enjoy the challenge. Count me in as another yeller at the screen when I get a jello cups placed on board, or when they're leading me 10-3. No way to come back from that.


----------



## SG131

Ooo cruela, these item collections can take awhile, but I cant wait to get another villain!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just finished the Cruella event.  Anyone know how to level up villians?  I can't seem to use the lightning bolts on them.


----------



## figment_jii

I don't think you can level up the Rainbow or Purple Box Emojis until another event with them as a reward comes around.


----------



## robinb

I'm slogging through the last level of this event.  I don't have Perdita so it's really slow going, even when using Holiday Mickey with extra free time, full power and more items bonuses.


----------



## figment_jii

Do you have Chip (Rescue Ranger)?  I've sometimes found that switching up emojis helps with the drop rates of rare items.  It's probably just my imagination, but it _feels_ like it helps...


----------



## robinb

figment_jii said:


> Do you have Chip (Rescue Ranger)?  I've sometimes found that switching up emojis helps with the drop rates of rare items.  It's probably just my imagination, but it _feels_ like it helps...


My drop rate is fine with the "more items" bonus.  I'm getting 8-12 items per game.  I only need two more coats and they are rare without Perdita.  I did switch to Genie for a while.  I do believe that emoji's get "stale" but it;s probably just my imagination.


----------



## MomofKatie

I just finished the event and got Cruella! It wasn't too bad- I didn't have Perdita, but changed up my emojis every 2-3 turns and found that the Beast, Goofy, and Pluto gave me the most rare items. Cruella's coats were the toughest to get.


----------



## SG131

MomofKatie said:


> I just finished the event and got Cruella! It wasn't too bad- I didn't have Perdita, but changed up my emojis every 2-3 turns and found that the Beast, Goofy, and Pluto gave me the most rare items. Cruella's coats were the toughest to get.


I actually had the hardest time with her purse.  It really does seem like switching emojis once in awhile helps.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just finished the Cruella event.  Anyone know how to level up villians?  I can't seem to use the lightning bolts on them.


Thank you.  That explains why I can't do it.  I thought I was doing something wrong,  which is usually the case.


----------



## CallieMar

MomofKatie said:


> I just finished the event and got Cruella! It wasn't too bad- I didn't have Perdita, but changed up my emojis every 2-3 turns and found that the Beast, Goofy, and Pluto gave me the most rare items. Cruella's coats were the toughest to get.



I’ve got one coat and one purse left. I’m going to try Goofy and Pluto next.


----------



## Windwaker4444

CallieMar said:


> I’ve got one coat and one purse left. I’m going to try Goofy and Pluto next.


Good luck.  I hope you get her!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

To everyone in the US....Happy Independence Day! !!!!


----------



## CallieMar

Windwaker4444 said:


> Good luck.  I hope you get her!!!



Yep, I did!  Happy 4th!


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

Is anybody else having the hourly spins be multiple every time? I watch a commercial then spin and that happens 3 times in a row...every single time. I did get the new update so maybe it’s a new addition?

Edit: this is in addition to the free spin every 4 hours.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Imasiriusgirl said:


> Is anybody else having the hourly spins be multiple every time? I watch a commercial then spin and that happens 3 times in a row...every single time. I did get the new update so maybe it’s a new addition?
> 
> Edit: this is in addition to the free spin every 4 hours.


I haven't been lucky enough to have that issue.  

But Snow White began for me at midnight.  I really want The Evil Queen.  I stopped once I got Hades last villian event and never leveled him up.  I won't make that mistake again.  I hope to go all the way this time around.  Good luck everyone! !!


----------



## MomofKatie

I started the new Evil Queen event- at level 8 now. So far, it hasn't been too bad, but I can tell it will be slow going in later levels. I'm using my holiday Mickey to maximize items, but the only emojis that will double the count are ones newly available in the diamond box. I really don't want to spend $$ on gems to buy a box, but I might have to in order to finish.

So far, I'm averaging only about 4 items per game. The Queen's power of putting emojis to sleep is bugging me.


----------



## lanejudy

I'm on level 14 already, playing with Holiday Mickey because I don't have any of the lucky doubler emojis and refuse to spend money on this game.  I've been getting 5-12 items per game.  I'm sure it's going to slow later in the game.


----------



## Figarro

Working on level 20 now with holiday Mickey. I love that the numbers of daggers I need to collect so far are pretty reasonable.


----------



## madchatter

Does the lightning bolt take an emoji to the next level regardless of steps remaining?

Like level 4 but need 8 more to go. Jump to 5?  Or only need 7 more to go?


----------



## MomofKatie

madchatter said:


> Does the lightning bolt take an emoji to the next level regardless of steps remaining?
> 
> Like level 4 but need 8 more to go. Jump to 5?  Or only need 7 more to go?


It only gives you one more emoji. If you needed 8, after the lightning bolt, you'll still need 7.


----------



## CallieMar

Windwaker4444 said:


> I haven't been lucky enough to have that issue.
> 
> But Snow White began for me at midnight.  I really want The Evil Queen.  I stopped once I got Hades last villian event and never leveled him up.  I won't make that mistake again.  I hope to go all the way this time around.  Good luck everyone! !!



Magic mirror’s power looks pretty cool, so I took my chances with a diamond box but only got Dopey. Oh well. Like you I also quit once I got Hades and I’d like to finish this event. At least Dopey is 2x but I’m only getting 1–2 heart boxes per round, 3-4 if I’m really lucky.


----------



## Moliphino

The drop rate seems to fluctuate wildly. It took me three games to get the 5 items needed for the first chest, then in my fourth game I got 10 (with the help of a well placed rainbow star).


----------



## figment_jii

It looks like the Magic Mirror is another Diamond Box Exclusive (like the Star Wars characters and Jack-Jack)...and it has the lowest likelihood of the three.  At least this time around, all three of the emojis in the Diamond Box are new...


----------



## Wubar

Moliphino said:


> The drop rate seems to fluctuate wildly. It took me three games to get the 5 items needed for the first chest, then in my fourth game I got 10 (with the help of a well placed rainbow star).


Agree with fluctuating drop rates. I had saved up a ton of gems so ended up buying a diamond box - wanted mirror, got snow white. The x2 with her is nice, but final results using her is almost the same as when I use genie, since I can usually get a lot of rainbow stars with him and smashing an item with a star is probably more effective.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I got a diamond box (hoping to get the Magic Mirror) and I received Snow White.  I like her so far, especially since I don't have Holiday Mickey.  I'm on 10 right now.  Real life got in the way of my game playing today for awhile.  Anyone get the Queen yet?


----------



## Wubar

Windwaker4444 said:


> I got a diamond box (hoping to get the Magic Mirror) and I received Snow White.  I like her so far, especially since I don't have Holiday Mickey.  I'm on 10 right now.  Real life got in the way of my game playing today for awhile.  Anyone get the Queen yet?



Got her about 30 min ago. Working on purple box #2 right now, need about 20 more daggers .


----------



## SG131

I got a diamond box and got dopey. He’s one of my favorite characters so I splurged. Almost done with first queen box. All these new gold box emojis and all I’ve been getting is repeats lately when I buy gold boxes.


----------



## CallieMar

Windwaker4444 said:


> I got a diamond box (hoping to get the Magic Mirror) and I received Snow White.  I like her so far, especially since I don't have Holiday Mickey.  I'm on 10 right now.  Real life got in the way of my game playing today for awhile.  Anyone get the Queen yet?



I just finished the first Queen box. Snow White’s power seems pretty good so you lucked out. Dopey’s is pretty dopey lol, despite looking cute.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Wubar said:


> Got her about 30 min ago. Working on purple box #2 right now, need about 20 more daggers .


Congrats!!!  I just got her too.  Now I can go to bed and start all over for box #2 tomorrow.


----------



## Windwaker4444

CallieMar said:


> I just finished the first Queen box. Snow White’s power seems pretty good so you lucked out. Dopey’s is pretty dopey lol, despite looking cute.


Lols!!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm working on the Rainbow now.  Is it just me, or are the goals a little higher this time around?  Either way...full steam ahead!!!


----------



## CallieMar

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm working on the Rainbow now.  Is it just me, or are the goals a little higher this time around?  Either way...full steam ahead!!!



Apparently the requirements for Rainbow Falls depends on how well you do in the event. If you collected a ton of hearts in a game during the event then your RF could be a lot harder.


----------



## Charade67

Just completed Rainbow Falls and got the magic mirror. His power is going to be fun to play with.


----------



## SG131

Charade67 said:


> Just completed Rainbow Falls and got the magic mirror. His power is going to be fun to play with.


Same here, really excited to get the magic mirror. Had to use some power ups I had saved but totally worth it!


----------



## RangerPooh

I've been playing intermittently and am only on level 14. Just switched over to Santa Mickey and am picking up more daggers-for now. Haven't spent the gems as I didn't want to take the chance and not get one of the special characters.


----------



## miss.piggy

SG131 said:


> Same here, really excited to get the magic mirror. Had to use some power ups I had saved but totally worth it!


just unlocked him too! the magic mirror will be AWESOME to have. his power will be really nice for missions + item collecting. woot woot


----------



## SG131

miss.piggy said:


> just unlocked him too! the magic mirror will be AWESOME to have. his power will be really nice for missions + item collecting. woot woot


I don’t have Jiminy Cricket so missions involving combining stars were always tough, this should solve that problem!


----------



## SAHDad

Was on the road for some of the event, so I probably won't finish the rainbow falls.  I did spend the gems and got Snow, which is good, because it has been awfully stingy with the heart drops.  I can clear the board multiple times (double stars or cascade of suns and clouds), and still only manage to get 2-3 hearts, tops.


----------



## robinb

I also started late and spent gems for Dopey yesterday.  I was using Holiday Mickey until then.  I also buy the "extra items" boost every game.  I've been averaging about 5-10 hearts per game that are now doubled so I'm on level 24 now.  

I hope I have enough time for Rainbow Falls, but I don't think I will .  Too bad, the Magic Mirror sounds like a great emoji!


----------



## SAHDad

robinb said:


> I also started late and spent gems for Dopey yesterday.  I was using Holiday Mickey until then.  I also buy the "extra items" boost every game.  I've been averaging about 5-10 hearts per game that are now doubled so I'm on level 24 now.
> 
> I hope I have enough time for Rainbow Falls, but I don't think I will .  Too bad, the Magic Mirror sounds like a great emoji!



I suspect that I would wind up with another Snow.  Or possibly Dopey.  I finished Rainbow Falls for the Incredible event and did not get Jack Jack.


----------



## lanejudy

I got Snow White at the end of Rainbow Falls.  I was hoping for Magic Mirror, but since I didn’t have any of the diamond box emojis I guess i’m happy with Snow.  Overall, it didn’t seem as hard as I expected.


----------



## Araminta18

BOO i got Snow White at the end of Rainbow Falls, after having spent 200 gems and getting Dopey.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

I hopped ahead a bit and am playing the Rescuers game. One of the challenges has me partnering up with Captain Hook, whom I do not have. When I tapped on him to see what the description of his power was it also reads in red letters “Go to the shop to unlock this emoji”. When I go to the shop I do not see him, but I can not see the diamond box since I am on airplane mode. My question is: do you think the red writing is just generally there so it is there with him too? Do you think I should stop and wait until it’s really time for this game and that he may be in the diamond box? (Although the 2 Rescuer characters are in it I believe.) Am I just getting my hopes up for nothing or do you think there a chance to acquire Captain Hook somehow? Thanks!


----------



## robinb

I made it through Rainbow Falls in the nick of time. I spent gems on Dopey to finish the challenge. I received Snow after Rainbow Falls. Oh well.


----------



## CallieMar

I also got Snow White for completing Rainbow Falls, was really hoping for Magic Mirror.  Also, I needed to use a more items boost on any round that required more than 5 hearts, even using Dopey, because they were absolutely not falling.  And my last challenge was relatively low (I think it was 5, 10, 15, 21 and 15 or something like that).


----------



## SAHDad

No Mirror for me, though I did get Dopey (and bought Snow during the event) when I finished, so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## MomofKatie

They added a new emoji group to collect- the Lion King characters. I had already collected every silver box emoji and maxed them out, so I racked up all the rewards and the new diamond box emoji, Spirit Mufasa, all at once.


----------



## Araminta18

Imasiriusgirl said:


> I hopped ahead a bit and am playing the Rescuers game. One of the challenges has me partnering up with Captain Hook, whom I do not have. When I tapped on him to see what the description of his power was it also reads in red letters “Go to the shop to unlock this emoji”. When I go to the shop I do not see him, but I can not see the diamond box since I am on airplane mode. My question is: do you think the red writing is just generally there so it is there with him too? Do you think I should stop and wait until it’s really time for this game and that he may be in the diamond box? (Although the 2 Rescuer characters are in it I believe.) Am I just getting my hopes up for nothing or do you think there a chance to acquire Captain Hook somehow? Thanks!View attachment 335957



How do you hop ahead?


----------



## tachyonbb

On July 8th I bought Disney Emoji Blitz Offer 9.  None of the gems etc have shown up in my game. I have restarted the game, restarted my new iPhone and still nothing. I have contacted emoji blitz support twice and so far only crickets. Any suggestions as to what to do? I think my next move is with Apple since the purchase was through them. Anyone else having a problem with in app purchases?


----------



## robinb

tachyonbb said:


> On July 8th I bought Disney Emoji Blitz Offer 9.  None of the gems etc have shown up in my game. I have restarted the game, restarted my new iPhone and still nothing. I have contacted emoji blitz support twice and so far only crickets. Any suggestions as to what to do? I think my next move is with Apple since the purchase was through them. Anyone else having a problem with in app purchases?


Yes, I would contact Apple and ask them to reverse the charge.  Emoji Blitz customer support was pretty responsive to me when they gave me back my 200 gems after I didn’t get an emoji.  I might try them one more time and tell them that Apple will be your next step.  

Good luck!


----------



## disneyfan730

MomofKatie said:


> I'm actually liking the food fight event. Having the 2x emojis really makes it easy to zip through the "meals" quickly. I started the event this morning and I'm already on level 8 of the dinner round. Even if I lose (which I do at least half the time, lol), I still get 4 stars. The prizes are pretty good, too- lots of gold coins, jewels, and Remy at the end! I don't already have Remy so it will be nice to add him.


----------



## disneyfan730

I'm new to the game and am embarrassed to ask, but how do you have a food fight with a random opponent?  I did one event and now can't get back to it.  Help please!


----------



## SG131

disneyfan730 said:


> I'm new to the game and am embarrassed to ask, but how do you have a food fight with a random opponent?  I did one event and now can't get back to it.  Help please!


When you hit the play button the next screen comes up where you can select power ups. At the top underneath your selected emoji there is a button that says Food Fight! Click that button and then play again.


----------



## Tiffany Delosrios

Imasiriusgirl said:


> I hopped ahead a bit and am playing the Rescuers game. One of the challenges has me partnering up with Captain Hook, whom I do not have. When I tapped on him to see what the description of his power was it also reads in red letters “Go to the shop to unlock this emoji”. When I go to the shop I do not see him, but I can not see the diamond box since I am on airplane mode. My question is: do you think the red writing is just generally there so it is there with him too? Do you think I should stop and wait until it’s really time for this game and that he may be in the diamond box? (Although the 2 Rescuer characters are in it I believe.) Am I just getting my hopes up for nothing or do you think there a chance to acquire Captain Hook somehow? Thanks!View attachment 335957


Villians are not in the Diamond. There are in a purple box which so far is only won not bought. And how did you hop ahead?


----------



## lanejudy

I got Retro Minnie from the Anniversary Box this morning!  Yeah!  I already had Steamboat Willie Mickey and Oswald, so I'm happy.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I got Oswald today.


----------



## robinb

I got Steamboat Willy.  I have all 3 emojis for the current challenge for the very first time!


----------



## Figarro

I got Retro Minnie and Oswald. Yay, thank you DEB


----------



## SG131

I got steamboat willie both times. I already had all the retro emojis. I haven’t played the challenge too much though so haven’t gotten very far.


----------



## SAHDad

Got retro Minnie (who I had), and Oswald, who I did not.  I am almost done with Mickey's chests, and about halfway with the other two.


----------



## Araminta18

I got retro Minnie and Oswald, both of whom I had.  But not Steamboat Willie, the only one I didn't have.... oh well


----------



## robinb

Ugh. My least favorite. “In Blitz Mode”.  Three suns and stars in blitz mode.


----------



## Windwaker4444

robinb said:


> Ugh. My least favorite. “In Blitz Mode”.  Three suns and stars in blitz mode.


Double ugh.  I haven't gotten that far yet.  I've completed Steamboat Mickey and halfway thru Minnie.  Not looking forward to that challenge.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Araminta18 said:


> I got retro Minnie and Oswald, both of whom I had.  But not Steamboat Willie, the only one I didn't have.... oh well


Do we still get another character tomorrow?


----------



## verleniahall

Windwaker4444 said:


> Do we still get another character tomorrow?



No - it was only yesterday and today


----------



## verleniahall

I got Minnie yesterday and Oswald today - didn’t purchase any extra diamond boxes


----------



## Windwaker4444

verleniahall said:


> I got Minnie yesterday and Oswald today - didn’t purchase any extra diamond boxes


Lucky!!  I did use a diamond box.  I'm not a big fan of Minnie.  I can't ever seem to line up the music notes.  I must have slow reflexes.


----------



## SG131

Well emoji day was underwhelming (just like prime day....). I got a duplicate Aladdin and I can pay 260 jems for a want to make sure the next emoji I buy isn’t a duplicate. I was hoping for something a bit more exciting.


----------



## Windwaker4444

SG131 said:


> Well emoji day was underwhelming (just like prime day....). I got a duplicate Aladdin and I can pay 260 jems for a want to make sure the next emoji I buy isn’t a duplicate. I was hoping for something a bit more exciting.


Me too.  I got a duplicate Kristoff.  But free is free, so I can't complain too much.  The way they hyped it up, I thought it was going to be awesome, as in something exclusive to the day.


----------



## Moliphino

I got another Aladdin, so he's now my closest emoji to level 4 (1 away). I don't use him much, but if I get another mission requiring a level 4 emoji I have a couple emoji charges saved up that I can use to power him up and be able to complete it.


----------



## verleniahall

I got another Jasmine - I am just happy that it was a free Gold Box, not a Silver one


----------



## SAHDad

It finally gave me a mission that I cannot complete.  I have to get X clouds with an emoji from a set that I do not possess (and I am buying silver chests until I have them all maxed out).  Guess that will sit there for a while.


----------



## Windwaker4444

SAHDad said:


> It finally gave me a mission that I cannot complete.  I have to get X clouds with an emoji from a set that I do not possess (and I am buying silver chests until I have them all maxed out).  Guess that will sit there for a while.


Aw man.  I didn't even think that was possible.  I haven't had that happen to me yet.  Hope you get it sooner rather than later.


----------



## robinb

SAHDad said:


> It finally gave me a mission that I cannot complete.  I have to get X clouds with an emoji from a set that I do not possess (and I am buying silver chests until I have them all maxed out).  Guess that will sit there for a while.


I've heard of that happening, but it hasn't happened to me (yet).  I would probably just buy my way out of it with gems.


----------



## Moliphino

SAHDad said:


> It finally gave me a mission that I cannot complete.  I have to get X clouds with an emoji from a set that I do not possess (and I am buying silver chests until I have them all maxed out).  Guess that will sit there for a while.



I had to spend gems to get rid of those a few times before I finally got a Jungle Book emoji. I had to do it for a couple missions requiring a level 4 emoji, too, since I still don't have one.


----------



## SAHDad

I waited until it was the only mission left, then bought a swap for it.  Currently most of the way through the Rescuers series - insomnia is great for doing missions at 2 or 3 am.


----------



## RangerPooh

I’ve had a few challenges that I’ve had to swap out. Characters that I don’t have or something practically impossible. I’ve got one now that theoretically isn’t too hard, but I just can’t get. In one game use a lightning +lightning 6 times. I can’t seem to get past three.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

RangerPooh said:


> I’ve had a few challenges that I’ve had to swap out. Characters that I don’t have or something practically impossible. I’ve got one now that theoretically isn’t too hard, but I just can’t get. In one game use a lightning +lightning 6 times. I can’t seem to get past three.



When there is a high number like this after I use a star+lightning I use two fingers and try to do two separate lightning+lightning quickly enough and on opposite sides of the board so that it’ll count as two...and I’m sure I add in extra time too. Good luck! That is a challenging one for sure!


----------



## SG131

Smooth sailing on rescuers challenge until box 14....combine star and collection item 4 times. That will take awhile. Also a few weeks back someone mentioned getting a glitch where they could watch ads and spin the prize wheel 3 times in a row. I now have that going on so that’s handy!


----------



## SAHDad

Finished the Rescuers, got Bianca, who did not impress me during the event.


----------



## MomofKatie

SG131 said:


> Smooth sailing on rescuers challenge until box 14....combine star and collection item 4 times. That will take awhile. Also a few weeks back someone mentioned getting a glitch where they could watch ads and spin the prize wheel 3 times in a row. I now have that going on so that’s handy!


I was able to finish the star+collection item task quickly by using Jiminy Cricket and the "more items" boost. I got 3 in one game by getting 3 stars on the board and having items luckily line up just so. 

I also have been getting the "free spin when you watch an ad" 3 times in a row. Great for adding lives, gems, and coins.


----------



## SAHDad

Bah.  It did it again.  Same thing - Use an Alice in Wonderland emoji's power 20 times.  Still don't have one.  Not willing to spend 30k in gold and use my magic wand to give me a 16% chance of getting one.  (And, if I don't, it's about a 4% chance.)  I just need to earn yet another 20 gems to pass it.


----------



## Mrs Geek

Wish i would have known ahead of time that you don't actually need Bernard or Bianca to complete this event, I wasted my 200 gems.  I mean I love having Bianca in my collection but I could have won her at the end either way and so far I've had another one of the necessary emojis for every challenge (on box 23 right now).  Oh well.


----------



## Windwaker4444

MomofKatie said:


> I was able to finish the star+collection item task quickly by using Jiminy Cricket and the "more items" boost. I got 3 in one game by getting 3 stars on the board and having items luckily line up just so.
> 
> I also have been getting the "free spin when you watch an ad" 3 times in a row. Great for adding lives, gems, and coins.


Same here.  That's how I got through that one.  I'm also getting extra spins on my phone, but not on my tablet.


----------



## SAHDad

Bah.  Got the Alice in Wonderland quest for the third level in a row.  Decided to blow all my gems on a diamond box instead, and wound up with a second Bianca.  Not happy with either of those situations.


----------



## Mickey's Brother

I'm sure this isn't the right place to get help but I'm addicted to this game and can't stop playing.  I'm disappointed that my level 90 reward is Flounder.  Not sure if level rewards are random but this one stinks.  Swipe on fellow addicts.


----------



## Figarro

Mickey's Brother said:


> I'm sure this isn't the right place to get help but I'm addicted to this game and can't stop playing.  I'm disappointed that my level 90 reward is Flounder.  Not sure if level rewards are random but this one stinks.  Swipe on fellow addicts.



Mine shows Donald. He's already maxed, so I guess I'll get coins.


----------



## SG131

My level 70 was hat box emoji so that motivated me to work on leveling up. Now that my level 80 reward is Mulan who I already have, I haven’t been working too hard on level goals.


----------



## figment_jii

Random question...I still have one of those magic wands that guarantees a new emoji.  I can't decide whether to use it or just keep hoping for a new emoji when buying a Gold box.  I know it can't be used for the Diamond Box, so can anyone think of a reason why it would be better to hold onto the wand rather than just use it now (I am missing emojis)?


----------



## SG131

figment_jii said:


> Random question...I still have one of those magic wands that guarantees a new emoji.  I can't decide whether to use it or just keep hoping for a new emoji when buying a Gold box.  I know it can't be used for the Diamond Box, so can anyone think of a reason why it would be better to hold onto the wand rather than just use it now (I am missing emojis)?


The only reason I can think to save it is so that when you’re really close to a full collection, like one or two away, it would finish it for you. But I’m pretty far away from that and my goal is just to have as many Disney emojis to use in texting so I use the wands right away.


----------



## figment_jii

The Holiday in July event has started!  It's one of those collection bingo events.  Final reward is a Diamond Box with either Holiday Mickey or Holiday Minnie.   Good luck everyone!


----------



## robinb

I got Holiday Minnie from the challenge and bought a diamond box and got another Minnie. I already have Holiday Mickey and I was hoping to level him up. I’m considering buying gems to try for him. He’s one of my favorites!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finally got Holiday Mickey.  I've noticed that he seems to be a favorite around here.  Glad I didn't have to wait until December.


----------



## robinb

Windwaker4444 said:


> Finally got Holiday Mickey.  I've noticed that he seems to be a favorite around here.  Glad I didn't have to wait until December.


He rocks for generating items.


----------



## SG131

Windwaker4444 said:


> Finally got Holiday Mickey.  I've noticed that he seems to be a favorite around here.  Glad I didn't have to wait until December.


Same here!


----------



## figment_jii

I know that the lucky emoji doesn't guarantee that you'll get that item, but I thought it was supposed to improve the drop odds for that items.  I got both of Minnie's Teddy Bear (needed for the last card) while playing with Holiday Mickey and none when playing Holiday Minnie!  I think Holiday Mickey's ability to increase the number of items per round has a better impact on getting the rare emojis to show up than playing with Holiday Minnie (it's either that or the bears just like Mickey better)!


----------



## Wubar

I never use Holiday Mickey, even when he is supposed to "up the odds" of getting a particular item. Got another holiday mickey at the end of the last challenge, and would rather have leveled up my holiday Minnie.  I'm just better at generating tons of stars using genie or nemo and swapping a star with an item to up the quantity of items dropped. That method works way better for me than holiday mickey.


----------



## CallieMar

I bought a diamond box and finished the event, and got Holiday Minnie both times! I really wanted Holiday Mickey. I don’t have enough gems to buy another box so I’ll just have to wait until next time.


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished the challenge and leveled up my Holiday Minnie. I too had better luck using Holiday Mickey in this challenge than Minnie.


----------



## robinb

CallieMar said:


> I bought a diamond box and finished the event, and got Holiday Minnie both times! I really wanted Holiday Mickey. I don’t have enough gems to buy another box so I’ll just have to wait until next time.


The exact thing happened to me. Two Minnies. I think I will finally put some cash in the game and will keep my eyes peeled for gem specials.


----------



## Moliphino

Wubar said:


> I never use Holiday Mickey, even when he is supposed to "up the odds" of getting a particular item. Got another holiday mickey at the end of the last challenge, and would rather have leveled up my holiday Minnie.  I'm just better at generating tons of stars using genie or nemo and swapping a star with an item to up the quantity of items dropped. That method works way better for me than holiday mickey.



Same for me. I'm only ever able to use his power 1-2 times per game, so it's really not all that helpful most of the time. I did get him up to level 2 with this event, so maybe he'll be more effective now.


----------



## Charade67

It’s to bad we can’t swap emojis with other players. I leveled up holiday Mickey, but was hoping for holiday Minnie.


----------



## SG131

I just started the food fight challenge. I have to say the drop rate seems to be more consistent than past events. There were some past events where I’d have a really high score but lose because no ice creams would drop even if I cleared the whole board. This time it seems like when you collect one another comes plus the blitz ones. Seems a lot more fair.


----------



## SAHDad

Ah, the food fight series.  Where, if I am not ahead by at least 4 when the time runs out, I always seem to lose.  I'm struggling through lunch - have to use the one emoji that I have that is 2x, and just resign myself to losing a lot of games until I can get clear to dinner, which hopefully has better choices.


----------



## SG131

SAHDad said:


> Ah, the food fight series.  Where, if I am not ahead by at least 4 when the time runs out, I always seem to lose.  I'm struggling through lunch - have to use the one emoji that I have that is 2x, and just resign myself to losing a lot of games until I can get clear to dinner, which hopefully has better choices.


Lunch I did ok with. I had a level two hank that did well. Dinner the choices are flik (the only one I have), pascal, or dale. Filk is slow going....


----------



## robinb

I only have Herc for lunch.  He's so-so.  I win about 50% of the time.


----------



## SAHDad

Yay!  Hatbox ghost is a doubler for the dessert levels.


----------



## SAHDad

And done.  Robin Hood is kind of fun.  Back to finishing off all of the silver emojis.


----------



## JenLovesMM

About a week ago, i stopped having the extra wheel spin when watching ads. I have tried closing and reopening the app, shutting down my phone. I believe am still connected through fb since i can see a Leaderboard. Does anyone know how to get this back? Thanks!


----------



## robinb

JenLovesMM said:


> About a week ago, i stopped having the extra wheel spin when watching ads. I have tried closing and reopening the app, shutting down my phone. I believe am still connected through fb since i can see a Leaderboard. Does anyone know how to get this back? Thanks!


Did you timeshift forward?  I did and my free spins stopped until the real time caught up with the time shifted date.


----------



## Figarro

I just noticed that my reward for reaching level 90 does not show Donald anymore, but silver box with charge icon on it. So, I guess it's random emoji now. 
As long as I get my free emoji, I'm happy. I hope they've fixed whatever bug that changes the emoji reward to gold/ruby chest with disappointing content (compared to free emoji).


----------



## SG131

Figarro said:


> I just noticed that my reward for reaching level 90 does not show Donald anymore, but silver box with charge icon on it. So, I guess it's random emoji now.
> As long as I get my free emoji, I'm happy. I hope they've fixed whatever bug that changes the emoji reward to gold/ruby chest with disappointing content (compared to free emoji).


Mine for level 80 changed from Mulan to a gold box too (which I’m fine with cause I already have Mulan and would love someone new)


----------



## Moliphino

Mine for level 210 changed from Elsa to a silver box. I don't really need another Elsa, but shouldn't it be a gold box?


----------



## JenLovesMM

robinb said:


> Did you timeshift forward?  I did and my free spins stopped until the real time caught up with the time shifted date.



thanks robinb, I did timeshift forward last week and then I had gone back in settings to fix the time to automatic again. Once I read your message, I thought maybe I should check my settings again, just in case...  I went in, looked, everything was fine, didn`t change anything, went back to DEB and my extra spins were available again!  Not sure why, but I won`t complain!


----------



## SG131

Moliphino said:


> Mine for level 210 changed from Elsa to a silver box. I don't really need another Elsa, but shouldn't it be a gold box?


That sucks, definitely should be a gold box. Level 210 wow, I imagine most of your characters are pretty close to maxed out by now.


----------



## Moliphino

SG131 said:


> That sucks, definitely should be a gold box. Level 210 wow, I imagine most of your characters are pretty close to maxed out by now.



Not even close! I don't have any level 3 silver emoji and my best gold is level 3 (one away from level 4).


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

I just stumbled upon their Facebook page and found this info for August.


----------



## figment_jii

From the announcement image, it looks like there will be some new emojis!

Magica de Spell, Webby, and Gizmo Duck (I'd guess from the Magica de Spell Villain event)
Bullseye and Jessie (Toy Story Challenge or Tumbleweeds Event)

I'm wondering if Maleficent is going to be part of the Villains and Princess Challenge and Sorcerer Mickey for the Fantasia event.  They're not new, but not everyone has them already, so it would be a chance for new players to get them and for older players to level them up.


----------



## SG131

Imasiriusgirl said:


> I just stumbled upon their Facebook page and found this info for August.


Oooo thanks for the info. Princess and villain could be fun!


----------



## Figarro

I hope Sorcerer Mickey is the prize for the Fantasia event. I don't have him so I'm very excited for this.


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

Figarro said:


> I hope Sorcerer Mickey is the prize for the Fantasia event. I don't have him so I'm very excited for this.



He is! Yay!


----------



## Moliphino

I don't have Maleficent or Ursula, so I can't do half the challenge. I don't want to waste gems on diamond boxes when it's only a 15% chance for each of them, either. These are my least favorite events, where if you don't have the right emoji you can't do parts at all.


----------



## SG131

Moliphino said:


> I don't have Maleficent or Ursula, so I can't do half the challenge. I don't want to waste gems on diamond boxes when it's only a 15% chance for each of them, either. These are my least favorite events, where if you don't have the right emoji you can't do parts at all.


I’m not a fan of these events either. I only have Aurora and certainly don’t want to spend 200 gems on Ariel.


----------



## figment_jii

I'm also not a fan of these emoji specific events.  At least with the bingo event, if you don't have the "lucky" emoji, you can still (in theory) finish the event if you play enough.  With these challenge events, if you don't have the emoji, you can't play the event.  The only saving grace (at least this time) is that none of the prizes are an emoji box.  So while you miss out other prizes, at least it's not an emoji box (or worse, a new-event-only emoji like Robin Hood was for the last event).


----------



## Figarro

Challenge events are not my favorite either, so I treat them as bonus : I play for the chest rewards with whatever emoji I have, and if I don't have any of the emojis, I just continue with my missions. Just like daily challenges are just bonus to me because I prefer to work on my missions and ignore them unless my mission is to play them.
I did have to sit out of few Challenge events completely and couldn't finish for many.


----------



## SG131

I’ve been slacking a bit on leveling up so I’ll go back to that. Just about to hit 79.


----------



## RangerPooh

I have all but Ursula. Completed Ariel, 3/5 of Aurora, and 4/5 for Maleficint. At that point I gave up. 201 suns during blitz for Maleficint to complete, 64 lightning during blitz for level 4 of Aurora is when I stopped. There’s no way to complete without buying suns and extra lives. Back to my regularly scheduled level increases.


----------



## MomofKatie

I completed all but Ursula. I don't have her and wasn't willing to spend 200 gems for a slight chance of getting her. 

I have maxed out my levels (at 240, I think) and item cards, so while I wait for new ones to come, I am doing the daily challenges and playing to get as many coins as I can so I can buy gold boxes (I've completely maxed out all the silver box emojis).


----------



## Moliphino

Figarro said:


> Challenge events are not my favorite either, so I treat them as bonus : I play for the chest rewards with whatever emoji I have, and if I don't have any of the emojis, I just continue with my missions. Just like daily challenges are just bonus to me because I prefer to work on my missions and ignore them unless my mission is to play them.
> I did have to sit out of few Challenge events completely and couldn't finish for many.



I used to not bother with the Daily Challenges, but then they changed it so that what you did in challenge games counted towards your missions and it's not nearly so much of an inconvenience now. They still don't always align, but it's much better than when nothing you did in daily challenges counted towards missions.


----------



## Mrs Geek

Well, it's finally happened. I'm plugging away towards level 50, and I got the dreaded mission: make 90 vertical swaps using a Pirates of the Carribean emoji. I do not have any PotC emoji, of course. There go 20 gems down the drain


----------



## Imasiriusgirl

I can not play with Flynn Rider without thinking that it is actually Apolo Anton Ohno...am I the only one?


----------



## SG131

Imasiriusgirl said:


> View attachment 341983
> I can not play with Flynn Rider without thinking that it is actually Apolo Anton Ohno...am I the only one?


Well now I can’t!


----------



## Moliphino

Has anyone else noticed the progress bar on group collections moving backwards? I just got another Mickey, but when I looked the the group collection the bar moved to the left. I see it fairly often when I look through them, too. Do they change up the requirements or is it just a weird glitch?


----------



## skuttle

Moliphino said:


> Has anyone else noticed the progress bar on group collections moving backwards? I just got another Mickey, but when I looked the the group collection the bar moved to the left. I see it fairly often when I look through them, too. Do they change up the requirements or is it just a weird glitch?



Mine looks like it moves backwards all of the time, too. I can't figure out if it's counting correctly. I never remember how many it said I had "to go" to see if it's adding correctly.


----------



## Moliphino

skuttle said:


> Mine looks like it moves backwards all of the time, too. I can't figure out if it's counting correctly. I never remember how many it said I had "to go" to see if it's adding correctly.



Yeah, I can't remember either.


----------



## figment_jii

Speaking of the groups...I never noticed until now that the number of emojis needed to level up the Silver ones and the Gold ones were different.  I just assumed going from Level 1 to Level 2 and Level 2 to Level 3 (max for Silver) was the same regardless of type, but it's not!
Unlock: 1 (Gold) or 1 (Silver)
Level 1 to Level 2: 1 (Gold) or 2 (Silver)
Level 2 to Level 3: 2 (Gold) or 5 (Silver)
Level 3 to Level 4: 5 (Gold) 
Level 4 to Level 5: 10 (Gold)

That explains why it takes 8 copies of the emoji to max out a Silver Box emoji at Level 3!


----------



## Moliphino

The event start coincided with a mission to use a More Items boost three times, so that was a nice jump start.


----------



## SAHDad

Stuck on Chernabog.  He is the only thing I need to finish the last board.  I needed 3 when I hit level 75 and got the bonus 20 lives. . . and I still need 3.  Ran through all the lives, mostly using Tink or Meg, and nothing.  Good thing there are still a couple days left.


----------



## MomofKatie

SAHDad said:


> Stuck on Chernabog.  He is the only thing I need to finish the last board.  I needed 3 when I hit level 75 and got the bonus 20 lives. . . and I still need 3.  Ran through all the lives, mostly using Tink or Meg, and nothing.  Good thing there are still a couple days left.


This might just be coincidental, but I was able to get a decent number of the items on that level with the Haunted Mansion emojis- Hatbox Ghost, Madame Leota, and The Bride. Maybe try one of those if you have them.


----------



## SG131

You know I feel like the drop rate/chance of rare items gets a little better the closer you get to time being up for the event.


----------



## robinb

I didn't have any of the special emojis and I finished this morning.  I hoard coins for the events so I had about 80,000 coins to spend on "extra items" boosts.  I also had a bunch of "extra time" boosts I used. Sorcerer Mickey is pretty cool.


----------



## lanejudy

I used Santa hat Mickey for the full event.  It took about ~12 games to get the last couple of rare items on each of the last 2 boards, but then they came in rapid succession.


----------



## Skippyboo

Just squeaked in to finish last card to get sorcerer Mickey. Had to keep changing time on phone to give more lives and burned through most of my free more items power ups.


----------



## SAHDad

I actually finished a few hours after that post the other day - using Hatbox Ghost.  Not because I read it, but because he has been my go-to when I get stuck on something that doesn't need a specific emoji to win.  Back to grinding away the rest of the silver - I still have 10 that are not maxed out, so I am working on finishing that.  Getting close though.


----------



## MomofKatie

Yay! Hatbox Ghost is a good, all around emoji to use. My other favorite to use when I need a lot of coins, a high score, or using a power lots of times  in one game is Genie.


----------



## Figarro

New villain event! It seems Magica's sun and cloud can be changed to normal ones if you hit them with sun or cloud.
I have my family in town so I won't be able to play much. I only aim to clear level 15.
And I don't have any of the lucky emoji, but Holiday Mickey, as usual, does a good job.

In other news, I decided to spend my coins. Maxed all silver box emojis 
I didn't know that the group collection emoji can be maxed in the same way too (buying silver box).


----------



## SAHDad

Scrooge and Launchpad seem to be really bad for this event.  I have had better luck with half a dozen different emojis, even with the doubling.  And, while I have enough gems to chancew a diamond box, I have slightly less than 50/50 odds of getting something new, and my track record on those is that I have always gotten emojis that I already have.  (Sample size is small,  but the odds of getting nothing new in something like 5 or 6 tries is now down to about 2-3%.)


----------



## robinb

I have Launchpad and the drop rate is terrible.  I get 2-3 Magica attacks to every item dropped.  It looks like I'm going to be using Holiday Mickey instead.


----------



## SG131

I have Scrooge and I’ve switched to holiday mickey as well. Drop rates in general seem to be pretty low, but I’m making some progress.


----------



## RangerPooh

Good to know that it's not just me who the drop rates are poor for. I was using Scrooge at the beginning and averaged quite a few, then after the 4th level was only getting 2. Switched to Holiday Mickey and only did slightly better but didn't have the double. Can tell that this will take a while. Not planning to spend my limited gems. Would rather use them for lives.


----------



## RangerPooh

Anyone know what the level 15 box is? I need 55 items to complete that level. Just spent gems for lives and trying to horde them now.

Edit: found the answer. It’s Magica.


----------



## skuttle

I’ve just been focusing on missions and whatever I get, I get! Once I had almost 20 (thanks to lots of stars) and other times 1!


----------



## RangerPooh

That's what I'm doing now. Since I've got Magica I'm not going to waste any additional gems or extra drop items to complete the challenge. Instead I'm focusing on the level challenges and what I pick up (be it two or five) is gravy on top. 

Did use Holiday Mickey for the bulk of the first 15 levels though. He was much better than Scrooge.


----------



## SAHDad

Risked the gems, and got Winnie, who isn't good for this either.  Drop rate is still really low, and you can't pick up any coins in these (comparatively), so I'm thinking about canning it when I finish 25.  I'm on 24, but I'd rather go back to finishing up my silver collection, tbh.


----------



## RangerPooh

Made it to level 21. Box 20 was another Magica but it only increased your power slowly ghtly, not to the next level. Holiday Mickey continues to be my best character to use. Switched back to complete my last two challenges for level 70(?). Slow going on that, but no rush.


----------



## skuttle

RangerPooh said:


> Made it to level 21. Box 20 was another Magica but it only increased your power slowly ghtly, not to the next level. Holiday Mickey continues to be my best character to use. Switched back to complete my last two challenges for level 70(?). Slow going on that, but no rush.



For all villain events, you only win the villain in the purple boxes. By the end she’ll be at level 2.

I’ve been using holiday Mickey, too!


----------



## robinb

I just finished the event.  I used Launchpad for the last few levels combined with "extra time" and "extra items".  I was getting about 7-10 items per game and that was doubled.


----------



## BigBlueWho

Completed the event; how do you level her up further?


----------



## SG131

Finally finished the event. Rainbow falls is very tempting since you win a diamond box at the end, but with how bad the drop rate was I don’t think I have the patience to try. At one point I kept getting higher and higher scores and a lower and lower number of items! I’m just about done with level 85 so I think I’ll focus on that. I’ll win a wand, now to decide whether I use that to on a silver or gold box. Still need Jiminy and 3 other silvers....



BigBlueWho said:


> Completed the event; how do you level her up further?


You can’t level her up more until there’s another event.


----------



## Mickey's Brother

Finished rainbow falls with launchpad and got another launchpad.  I was hoping for any of the others since I don't have them.  For whatever it's worth the drop rate was the highest for entire event on last level just after it's release.  I used more items but was pulling 10-15 before doubling.


----------



## ChrisNY2

BigBlueWho said:


> Completed the event; how do you level her up further?



Generally, the purple box villains can only be levelled up through villain events.


----------



## SAHDad

Finished days ago, but was ignoring Rainbow Falls.  Decided to give it a try, since there is still time left.  First game, 8 dimes, so huzzah!  Second game?  1.  Back to the start.  Try again.  7 dimes on the first game.  Yay.  And, again, 1 dime on the second.  There is no point in trying to grind my way through the entire falls event, hating every minute of it, trying to get Gizmoduck and failing.  I'll just go back to daily missions and leveling instead.


----------



## Moliphino

I got to the last level and hit one that requires 19! I failed once (by one ) and am not bothering to try again. That's ridiculous.


----------



## skuttle

I made it through rainbow falls, but ended up with another Scrooge. Was hoping for one of the new ones! I used holiday Mickey. Highest I needed was maybe 15, and I ended up using some boosts when it was anything over 5 just to be safe since I have a ton saved up.


----------



## robinb

SG131 said:


> *At one point I kept getting higher and higher scores and a lower and lower number of items!*


The same thing happened to me!  I needed 3 items and I was using a doubling emoji, so I really only needed 3.  I ended up with ONE item but TONS to points and I had to start all over.


----------



## Leopardchucks

Hey guys! Ive been playing daily for a year or so.

Recently finished rainbow falls with Scrooge and was rewarded with Webby. I was gonn be pretty irritated if I had done all that extra crap for a duplicate.

Where are y'all at on mission levels? Anybody have Fairy Godmother yet?


----------



## skuttle

Leopardchucks said:


> Where are y'all at on mission levels? Anybody have Fairy Godmother yet?



I’ve been playing since the beginning. I’m on level 168. I don’t spend real money and I don’t time hop, so I just play as I can. I do try to do the daily missions and complete all events. Although I doubt illl finish this one. Don’t think I want to risk the gems to try for bullseye.


----------



## Moliphino

I've been playing since last November and am at level 230. I clearly play too much.  I don't spend real money or time hop or anything, either.

I went all out with boosts to finish rainbow falls and got another Scrooge, so that was disappointing.


----------



## Charade67

What is time hopping?


----------



## RangerPooh

Charade67 said:


> What is time hopping?



I too would like to know more. I read about it and tried to change the timezone on my iphone to try this out but nothing worked.


----------



## Moliphino

I'm also not sure how it works and haven't tried it.


----------



## Skippyboo

Charade67 said:


> What is time hopping?


If you advance your clock on the phone, open the game, then set your time back to right time and reopen game. You get your five lives without waiting for them.


----------



## SG131

I’ve been playing since Aprilish and I’m now working on level 89. Level 100 and yen sid is in sight! Lately I’ve mainly been working on leveling up and ignoring the daily challenges but I usually do the special events.


----------



## MomofKatie

I have been playing for about a year and a half and I am currently maxed out of levels at 250. That has happened to me 3 times- at level 200, 240 and now 250. When I'm waiting for more levels to come out, I play the daily challenges, play to get objects (I've maxed out object cards twice), and points to buy more emojis. My silver emojis are fully maxed out because I concentrated on them for a long while. I have a good number of gold and diamond emojis, but none are close to being maxed out. I have 2 that are level 4, but none yet at level 5.


----------



## robinb

I've been playing for about a year.  I'm at level 62.  I'm working on maxing out my silvers.  I do 95% of my playing above board.  I have time hopped a couple of times, usually to complete a challenge late on Sunday night .  I tried the "2nd device" hack, but my iPad was way too old.  I just found an old iPhone that will work.  I will need to read up on the hack because I think there is a possibility of losing your entire game by using two devices in the hack .


----------



## SG131

MomofKatie said:


> I have been playing for about a year and a half and I am currently maxed out of levels at 250. That has happened to me 3 times- at level 200, 240 and now 250. When I'm waiting for more levels to come out, I play the daily challenges, play to get objects (I've maxed out object cards twice), and points to buy more emojis. My silver emojis are fully maxed out because I concentrated on them for a long while. I have a good number of gold and diamond emojis, but none are close to being maxed out. I have 2 that are level 4, but none yet at level 5.


Wow. I was debating whether I should save up lightening bolts to eventually turn my level 4 to level 5 or if I should just use them on the ones id like to get a little higher. Guess I don’t need to rush to a level 5.


----------



## madchatter

I’m not sure when I started playing. It’s been at least a year and a half. I don’t do time hopping. I did buy a small ‘special’ once a while back. 

I’m on level 246. I have 111/111 gold and all my silvers are maxed. I have one level 5 and 23 level 4s. I do the daily challenges everyday and that has helped build coins quickly which I do not save. I spend them immediately to build up emojis. Doing the challenges also gets point levels up for each emoji and forces you to learn each one’s best uses. 

It’s been a fun game for me and really the only game I play at all other than a words with friends once in a while.


----------



## Leopardchucks

madchatter said:


> I’m not sure when I started playing. It’s been at least a year and a half. I don’t do time hopping. I did buy a small ‘special’ once a while back.
> 
> I’m on level 246. I have 111/111 gold and all my silvers are maxed. I have one level 5 and 23 level 4s. I do the daily challenges everyday and that has helped build coins quickly which I do not save. I spend them immediately to build up emojis. Doing the challenges also gets point levels up for each emoji and forces you to learn each one’s best uses.



You and I have a similar strategy. I think I paid 99 cents a few months ago for just a few extra gems. 

All my silvers are maxed out. I mostly spend my time focusing on collecting more emojis. I rarely do the daily challenges unless I have to for a mission.

I’m on mission level 136, and I’m just a couple items away from completing the “video game” emoji card set. 

And this is the first I’ve heard of “time hopping”. Are there any negative risks to trying that?


----------



## skuttle

Wow, I thought I played a lot but sounds like I don’t compared to some of you!! LOL!


----------



## SG131

Leopardchucks said:


> And this is the first I’ve heard of “time hopping”. Are there any negative risks to trying that?


I’ve only ever time hopped a couple hours once when I had a challenge of playing three games in the evening and I kept missing the timeframe because couldn’t play till kids in bed. But I did see someone awhile back say their free spins got messed up from it and they couldn’t use it till time caught back up with itself. My spins took a bit longer than they are supposed to to regenerate but I didn’t hop by much just about an hour.


----------



## Charade67

I’m not sure how long I’ve been playing. I think I stated a few on this after the game began. I’m currently on level 129. I have collected all of the silver emojis, but have only maxed out a few. I am still trying to collect all of the gold. I know I am missing a few emojis that were only offered in the diamond box, but not sure which ones.


----------



## Leopardchucks

Charade67 said:


> I am still trying to collect all of the gold. I know I am missing a few emojis that were only offered in the diamond box, but not sure which ones.



I'm missing several diamond box characters. In fact, I was finally at 200 gems just a couple days ago (I usually get to 200 every 2-3 weeks) and I totally blew it trying to get Bullseye.  Just got another Buzz instead. Grrrr.

I wonder if a definitive list of emojis exists? It probably does somewhere, but it will most likely depress me. hahaha Too many are out there that I cant quite get.


----------



## figment_jii

I think this page has a fairly complete list:
http://disney.wikia.com/wiki/Disney_Emoji_Blitz


----------



## Moliphino

figment_jii said:


> I think this page has a fairly complete list:
> http://disney.wikia.com/wiki/Disney_Emoji_Blitz



I swear that page used to tell you which emoji were only available from certain events. And they have some in there that aren't out yet (Jessie, Violet, Dash, Swedish Chef).


----------



## figment_jii

My guess is that they're pulling info for the upcoming events to get the ones that are not yet available (Jessie has been announced as part of the upcoming Toy Story event, I would guess the Swedish Chef is coming from one of the Food Fight events, and Violet and Dash might be for the Incredibles event in September).  Yeah, there is no easy way to figure which were event or diamond box exclusives from that page.


----------



## madchatter

figment_jii said:


> My guess is that they're pulling info for the upcoming events to get the ones that are not yet available (Jessie has been announced as part of the upcoming Toy Story event, I would guess the Swedish Chef is coming from one of the Food Fight events, and Violet and Dash might be for the Incredibles event in September).  Yeah, there is no easy way to figure which were event or diamond box exclusives from that page.


Compare the list to what is shown in the gold box on the game. Anything not shown was exclusive.


----------



## silvia33

.


----------



## silvia33

SG131 said:


> I’ve only ever time hopped a couple hours once when I had a challenge of playing three games in the evening and I kept missing the timeframe because couldn’t play till kids in bed. But I did see someone awhile back say their free spins got messed up from it and they couldn’t use it till time caught back up with itself. My spins took a bit longer than they are supposed to to regenerate but I didn’t hop by much just about an hour.



If you *don’t* spin the wheel while in the “other” time zone, it does not get messed up.


----------



## SG131

Well making really good progress on this event. Played through my 5 lives plus 3 from a spin and the 3 for the video (I’m sure I earned one or two new ones in the time that took) and already at level 14. I started off with the green alien but switched to woody. I hope at the diamond box I get Jessie or bullseye.


----------



## MomofKatie

I started last night and I'm at level 20 this morning- I'm using green alien exclusively. This seems like a pretty fast, easy event. I hope I get Jessie or Bullseye at the end.


----------



## SG131

Well that was a waste. Got another woody even though mine is already level 3 and I don’t particularly like him as a character. His power is too slow. Guess I should’ve stuck to trying to level up.


----------



## robinb

SG131 said:


> Well that was a waste. Got another woody even though mine is already level 3 and I don’t particularly like him as a character. His power is too slow. Guess I should’ve stuck to trying to level up.


That's a bummer .  I'm on level 14 now.  I have Level 2 Buzz and Alien already.  I've been switching between them.


----------



## Moliphino

I don't usually like playing with Woody, but he's pretty handy for this event. I only just got the silver box (another Donald). I have level 3 Woody and Buzz and a level 2 Alien already, so I'd be disappointed to get any one of them at the end.


----------



## Charade67

I just finished the event a little while ago and got Jessie. I’m debating if I want to try rainbow falls or not.


----------



## MomofKatie

I finished this morning and got Bullseye! I was hoping for him or Jessie. Not doing Rainbow Falls- I never do well in those so I don't want to waste the lives. 

Right now, I am maxed out on levels and item cards, so I'm just playing for gold coins to buy more emojis.


----------



## Leopardchucks

Dang! You all move fast! I'm currently 20 stars away from getting the #18 prize (gold box). I've been alternating between Buzz and Woody. I have the alien but he's only a level one. I was pretty pleased when i got the silver box prize though. Since all my silvers are maxed out, I wasn't sure what would happen. The game just gave me 15000 coins instead. Pretty sweet. Im hoping for Jessie or BUllseye at the end. *fingers crossed*


----------



## skuttle

I’m on box 13. Mostly using woody, which I can’t stand but he’s helpful for this, plus he doubles. Or I use whatever emoji helps me finish a mission, which is why I move kinda slowly for these events. Hoping for a new emoji when I finish!


----------



## ksoehrlein

Ugh. Finished and my diamond box leveled up Alien. His odds were only 15%, so I decided to spend my carefully hoarded gems and try buying a diamond box. Would you believe, I got another Alien? So disappointing.


----------



## Moliphino

I got another Woody.


----------



## Leopardchucks

I got another Woody too

I’m definitely going to do rainbow falls again. I had great luck last time with the Duck tales event


----------



## robinb

I got King Louis in the middle box and Jessie at the end.  She's new for me.  I already had Buzz and the Alien.  Off to do Rainbow Falls.  I averaged about 5 haystacks per round so I don't think it'll be too challenging (fingers crossed).


----------



## Charade67

I started Rainbow Falls and am already annoyed. I hate having to wait for the next episode to unlock.


----------



## silvia33

SG131 said:


> Well that was a waste. Got another woody even though mine is already level 3 and I don’t particularly like him as a character. His power is too slow. Guess I should’ve stuck to trying to level up.


Woody is not slow if you tap fast. I go: right hand tap mid top right corner, almost together left hand mid left top corner, move hands down fast and do the same with lower corners. My Woody is lv. 4, half way to 5. 

Same for Alice.


----------



## cmarsh31

Woohoo! I got Jessie! On to Rainbow Falls...


----------



## Leopardchucks

Charade67 said:


> I started Rainbow Falls and am already annoyed. I hate having to wait for the next episode to unlock.



I feel you! Perhaps its because I waited until the very last minute to do the last Rainbow Falls event, but i did NOT have to wait for each section to unlock. Grrrr. Im annoyed too


----------



## Leopardchucks

cmarsh31 said:


> Woohoo! I got Jessie! On to Rainbow Falls...



Hey! This is not really related to Emoji blitz...but I see your signature says you'll be staying at the Polynesian at the same time I will be.  I actually have the same birthday as Mickey, so Im treating myself. We will also be attending MVMCP on the 16th. Please feel free to say hello!


----------



## Mickey's Brother

This might be a bit sad but I finished the latest rainbow falls 19 minutes after midnight last night and have already completed all three daily challenges.  I guess I've got too much time on my hands!


----------



## Charade67

I’m giving up on rainbow falls. I can’t get past level 3 in the third section.


----------



## SG131

Charade67 said:


> I’m giving up on rainbow falls. I can’t get past level 3 in the third section.


For me once I got past the 3rd section the requirements were less. 3rd was the worst.


----------



## robinb

Ugh.  I just tried the third section, got all the way to last one and failed it!


----------



## Figarro

Just finished the event and got Bullseye. Not going to waste my time with Rainbow Falls 
All in all, I really enjoy this event.


----------



## skuttle

Just finished and got another #*%$& Woody! Ugh!!!!


----------



## Mickey's Brother

Finished the latest round of rainbow falls 12 minutes after 12 and the highest I needed was 12 on round 4.  One more tomorrow.  6500 coin in the gold chest for me.  Not bad


----------



## smitty0705

I got Jessie at the end- I will count myself lucky!


----------



## cmarsh31

Leopardchucks said:


> Hey! This is not really related to Emoji blitz...but I see your signature says you'll be staying at the Polynesian at the same time I will be.  I actually have the same birthday as Mickey, so Im treating myself. We will also be attending MVMCP on the 16th. Please feel free to say hello!



Awesome! Yes!


----------



## RangerPooh

I received another Buzz at the end of the game. Disappointed. Was really hoping for Jessie or Bullseye. Played the entire game with Green Alien for 2x points. He's probably my highest leveled character period.


----------



## Leopardchucks

Ughg. Currently waiting for the very last segment of Rainbow Falls. I had to spend a bunch of gems to get passed one particular game.  

I usually make sure I'm using emojis that are 2x items and I make sure to utilize any and all bonus boosts I have been hoarding. Extra Time and Full Power come in really handy. I average between 6-8 stars each time.


----------



## SG131

Well that really turned out to be a waste. I needed 18 in one round. Finally beat it just to get another duplicate alien. Got nothing but duplicates this event.


----------



## Charade67

I decided to give rainbow falls one more chance. I just finished it and got Bullseye to complete the set. 

I just made a list of the emojis I do not have yet. Some were only available in the diamond box and were not put in the gold box. There are a couple that I don’t remember being offered at all.


----------



## ksoehrlein

ksoehrlein said:


> Ugh. Finished and my diamond box leveled up Alien. His odds were only 15%, so I decided to spend my carefully hoarded gems and try buying a diamond box. Would you believe, I got another Alien? So disappointing.


Finished Rainbow Falls! And got... another... Alien.


----------



## skuttle

ksoehrlein said:


> Finished Rainbow Falls! And got... another... Alien.



I got another woody after the event and another buzz after rainbow falls. Both have lower percentages than Jesse and bullseye. Ugh!!


----------



## Moliphino

I got another Woody from rainbow falls.  Two Woodys from this event, whyyyyy?!


----------



## Leopardchucks

Got another Buzz from rainbow falls. .... jeepers.  All those beautiful gems for something I already have. Bummer. lol


----------



## robinb

I got Bullseye from Rainbow Falls so now I have them all but Woody.


----------



## SG131

robinb said:


> I got Bullseye from Rainbow Falls so now I have them all but Woody.


Well a lot of us have plenty of woodys to spare, too bad we can’t trade!


----------



## SAHDad

Well, I maxed out all the silvers last night.  On to working on the golds. . .


----------



## SAHDad

The new food fight with Swedish Chef went live. Despite not having any of the dinner emojis, I should finish in plenty of time.


----------



## Charade67

I’m at dinner right now which is amazing since I keep losing battles.


----------



## MomofKatie

I'm about halfway through dinner- this event is going fast! I won almost every fight breakfast through lunch. Dinner is going slower, but I hope to finish by the end of the night tonight.


----------



## RangerPooh

You guys are fast. I just started lunch and it's been slow go. I'm using the 2x emojis but losing every game.


----------



## robinb

I'm still on breakfast ... but I have not had a lot of time to play today.

ETA: Does anyone know if the Swedish Chef is any good?  I have about 500 gems saved up and could level him up if I wanted to.


----------



## SAHDad

robinb said:


> I'm still on breakfast ... but I have not had a lot of time to play today.
> 
> ETA: Does anyone know if the Swedish Chef is any good?  I have about 500 gems saved up and could level him up if I wanted to.


Got him earlier tonight.  He's not bad - you have to aim a chicken at the board, which took a bit of getting used to the first couple times.  It clears a moderate amount, and seems to refresh fairly quickly.


----------



## SG131

FYI even when you’re done with the event the chef is only a 25% chance in the diamond box so you may buy two and not get him at all.


----------



## robinb

I’m now on Dinner but it’s slow going since I don’t have a lucky emoji.  On top of it, I’m losing about 3 out of 4 games. Good times.


----------



## skuttle

I’ve been busy so I’ve been starting a match with a double emoji bit not actually playing, so I’m getting 4 stars for doing nothing. I made it through lunch that way yesterday!


----------



## robinb

skuttle said:


> I’ve been busy so I’ve been starting a match with a double emoji bit not actually playing, so I’m getting 4 stars for doing nothing. I made it through lunch that way yesterday!


I might as well do that.  I'm on the Dessert round with a lucky emoji and am now down to winning 1 out of 8 games.


----------



## SG131

I took advantage of unlimited lives sale to work on leveling up. I didn’t realize it’s 50 goals for level 100. Well I’m slowly getting there!


----------



## robinb

I finally finished!  Whew.


----------



## RangerPooh

Just finished, got Swedish Chef!

Dessert found took forever as I didn’t have any of the lucky 2x emojis.


----------



## lanejudy

I found it a rather easy challenge.  Breakfast and lunch, I think I won nearly every game.  Dinner and dessert were slower with several loses or ties, but it's nice that even "losing" you can advance a bit.  I think that's the only thing I like about the Food Fights, otherwise I'm not too fond of them.




SG131 said:


> FYI even when you’re done with the event the chef is only a 25% chance in the diamond box so you may buy two and not get him at all.



I thought the Chef was a guaranteed prize at the end, not just a diamond box.  If you bought a diamond box during the game, Chef wasn't a guarantee.


----------



## SG131

lanejudy said:


> I thought the Chef was a guaranteed prize at the end, not just a diamond box.  If you bought a diamond box during the game, Chef wasn't a guarantee.


He is a guarantee at the end of the event, but they were talking about using their saved up gems to buy diamond boxes to level him up. I just wanted to let them know if they buy that doesn’t mean they will definitely get another chef to level him up.


----------



## robinb

I had to pony up some gems a couple of weeks ago because I didn't have a Pirates emoji.  Captain Jack is in the diamond box today.  I am going to try the two device trick to get him.  I have an old iPhone that should work.


----------



## SG131

robinb said:


> I had to pony up some gems a couple of weeks ago because I didn't have a Pirates emoji.  Captain Jack is in the diamond box today.  I am going to try the two device trick to get him.  I have an old iPhone that should work.


That’s interesting, my diamond box is disgust, crush and baloo none of which I have.


----------



## skuttle

SG131 said:


> That’s interesting, my diamond box is disgust, crush and baloo none of which I have.



Today as a collection builder diamond box, meaning it was a diamond box with three emojis you don’t have. It varies from person to person. Mine had Jesse, Meg, and webby.


----------



## MomofKatie

My diamond collector box had Nick, Lumiere, and Pegasus. I bought enough gems to purchase 2 diamond boxes and I got Nick and Lumiere.


----------



## ksoehrlein

ksoehrlein said:


> Finished Rainbow Falls! And got... another... Alien.


Now the game is messing with me. I just finished level 160, which has a Gold box emoji as a prize. And yup, you guessed it. I got another Alien!


----------



## skuttle

ksoehrlein said:


> Now the game is messing with me. I just finished level 160, which has a Gold box emoji as a prize. And yup, you guessed it. I got another Alien!



LOL!! Well you’ll be well on your way if they ever do a toy story collection!


----------



## SG131

I knew I shouldn’t do it, but I spent the gems anyway cause I love the incredibles and just ended up with another mr incredible who I got two of already. I should stick to those collector diamond boxes.  And when I just bought a gold box I got another alien too! He seems popular right now.


----------



## RangerPooh

The Incredibles game popped up this morning. Not going to bother with it as I only have Mr. Incredible and none of the other characters.


----------



## SAHDad

I decided to spend the gems, since I had a 55% chance of getting one of the 3 Incredibles that I did not have.  Got another Mrs Incredible.  I'm doing the event, since they can still count toward normal objectives anyway.

On the plus side, got Pegasus in a gold box today, so I am almost up to 70 of the gold emojis, though none are higher than level 2, so I have a long way to go.


----------



## robinb

I'm going to try the 2 device trick for Jack-Jack.  I practiced a bit with Silver boxes last week and learned how to do it.  I had not purchased a new emoji in a while and the game was very generous.  I completed 2 groups!  The only downside is that once I got an emoji I liked I forgot to back up my phone "just in case" so I accepted a couple of emojis I really had no use for (I'm looking at YOU Perdita!).  Lesson learned: back up after every successful emoji when using 2 devices!


----------



## Charade67

I’ve been using the 2 device trick to collect gold emojis. I tried it with the diamond box and got Jack Jack. It only took me 2 tries.


----------



## skuttle

I don’t have violet, dash or jack jack, but only have about 350 gems, so I think I’m saving them for the upcoming magic wand sale. I’d hate to spend them and get a duplicate! At least with the wand I’m guaranteed a new one! Jack jack will just have to wait, again.


----------



## robinb

Charade67 said:


> I’ve been using the 2 device trick to collect gold emojis. I tried it with the diamond box and got Jack Jack. It only took me 2 tries.


Apparently I messed up the two device trick.  I've looked on Reddit and I thought I understood it.  Can you explain in simple terms? I ended up losing 200 gems for Elasticgirl who I already had.


----------



## Charade67

robinb said:


> Apparently I messed up the two device trick.  I've looked on Reddit and I thought I understood it.  Can you explain in simple terms? I ended up losing 200 gems for Elasticgirl who I already had.



This is what I do:
My primary device is my iPad. I play on that until I get enough coins or gems to make a purchase. I switch to my iPhone and choose play from server and then make a purchase. If I don’t get what I want I go back to the iPad and choose play from this device. I play a life and then go back to the phone and play from server. I make another purchase. If I don’t get what I want I go back to the iPad and choose play from this device. I do this over and over until I finally get an emoji I want on the phone. Once I get something I want, I go back to the iPad and choose play from server. I continue to play the game on the ipad until I have enough coins or gems to spend again. Then I go back to my hone and repeat this process again. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## robinb

Charade67 said:


> This is what I do:
> My primary device is my iPad. I play on that until I get enough coins or gems to make a purchase. I switch to my iPhone and choose play from server and then make a purchase. If I don’t get what I want I go back to the iPad and choose play from this device. I play a life and then go back to the phone and play from server. I make another purchase. If I don’t get what I want I go back to the iPad and choose play from this device. I do this over and over until I finally get an emoji I want on the phone. Once I get something I want, I go back to the iPad and choose play from server. I continue to play the game on the ipad until I have enough coins or gems to spend again. Then I go back to my hone and repeat this process again. I hope this makes sense.


So you make all your purchases on your phone, but all your play on the iPad. Do you shut down the game on the phone when you don’t get what you want?  Do you keep yourself logged in on both the whole time?


----------



## Charade67

I close out the game each time.


----------



## Leopardchucks

robinb said:


> I’m now on Dinner but it’s slow going since I don’t have a lucky emoji.  On top of it, I’m losing about 3 out of 4 games. Good times.



That happened to me. I got all the way to the last box on dessert and ran out of time. Grrr. 

This Incredibles event has me vexed too. I only have Mrs Incredible, so after I finished her missions, I just sit and wait. lol Bummer.


----------



## bellrae

So for the magic keys it is 9 keys for a bronze chest and 22 for silver - was it this high the last time we had this event?


----------



## SAHDad

bellrae said:


> So for the magic keys it is 9 keys for a bronze chest and 22 for silver - was it this high the last time we had this event?


That sounds about right, but the drop rate this time seems really low.

On an unrelated note, I am spending all my gems lately to switch missions.  I keep getting ones that I cannot do, because I don't have the required emojis.


----------



## Moliphino

Yeah, the drop rate is terrible. I've played 5 games and can't even open a bronze chest yet.


----------



## Charade67

I have all the emojis they are offering in the diamond box, so I don't think I will bother with this event. I'm going continue working on getting all of the gold boxes and then start leveling up.


----------



## SG131

I am rarely getting more than one key per event.  I have everything in the diamond box too so I think I'll focus on my level goals and whatever keys I get along the way is good enough.


----------



## SAHDad

I'm playing the event, mainly because the I only have two of the emojis, and I have a 20% of getting Alice, who I need to level.  It's that or wait until I get 20 gems to buy off that mission anyway.

I do like how it actively punishes you for not getting one in time.  It's like "Oh, you missed it because the board was dead?  I don't care how good the board gets after that one is gone, you aren't seeing another one at all. . . "


----------



## Leopardchucks

Ive got all 4 of the emojis, but I wouldn't mind leveling them up. I seem to have a better drop rate for the keys with Holiday Mickey.

 EDIT: Nevermind. lol Since I said something, Holiday Mickey has become very stingy. I jinxed myself!


----------



## Leopardchucks

So I just paired a rainbow star with a magic key and it only gave me ONE additional key. On that board, I got a total of 2 keys, without missing. This drop rate is the worst!


----------



## madchatter

Key events used to only drop every few games. Now it’s at least one and sometimes up to 3 or 4. The boxes take more keys to open but you’re guaranteed a key every game. I just completed the event and had many games of 3-5 keys with use of stars. I think it was well worth it. I got a variety of power ups and around 90,000 coins. By the end of it, I opened a diamond and three gold boxes.


----------



## skuttle

Leopardchucks said:


> Ive got all 4 of the emojis, but I wouldn't mind leveling them up. I seem to have a better drop rate for the keys with Holiday Mickey.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. lol Since I said something, Holiday Mickey has become very stingy. I jinxed myself!



Does Holiday Mickey drop keys or regular items? I haven't used him. I assumed he would drop regular items and not keys.


----------



## silvia33

Charade67 said:


> This is what I do:
> My primary device is my iPad. I play on that until I get enough coins or gems to make a purchase. I switch to my iPhone and choose play from server and then make a purchase. If I don’t get what I want I go back to the iPad and choose play from this device. I play a life and then go back to the phone and play from server. I make another purchase. If I don’t get what I want I go back to the iPad and choose play from this device. I do this over and over until I finally get an emoji I want on the phone. Once I get something I want, I go back to the iPad and choose play from server. I continue to play the game on the ipad until I have enough coins or gems to spend again. Then I go back to my hone and repeat this process again. I hope this makes sense.


I’m confused. I’m not following the logic, if there is one... I’m a “logic” person, need to understand. 
If you play from the server on the iPhone, are you not “spending” the coins/gems so when you go back to play on the server on your iPad does it not show the amt of coins/gems you left off when playing on your iPhone?
Does what you gain playing on the “devise” (iPad) show on the iPhone, since the iPhone is connected to FB and the devise was not?
What is the purpose of playing on the iPad, not connected to FB?
Also at what point do you close the game and open it again, is it after every play on each devise?


----------



## Charade67

Both devices are connected to Facebook.


----------



## Charade67

Let me see if I can explain it better. Let’s say I’ve accumulated 32,000 coins while playing on my iPad. I want a new emoji. I closes out my ipad game and pick up my phone. I open the game on my phone and it asks me to choose play from this device or play from server. I choose server because I want to pick up the game from where I left off on the ipad. I make my purchase on the phone, and it’s not want I want. I close the game and go back to the Ipad. Now, if I choose server on the ipad it will pick up the game from whee I left off on the phone. I don’t want to do that becasue I will only have 2000 coins. However if I choose to play from this device, the game will pick up from my last ipad game where I had 32000 coins. I go back and forth between ipad and phone until I get an emoji I want on the phone. Once I get the emoji I want, I go back to the ipad, choose play from server and then start the process all over again.


----------



## silvia33

Charade67 said:


> Let me see if I can explain it better. Let’s say I’ve accumulated 32,000 coins while playing on my iPad. I want a new emoji. I closes out my ipad game and pick up my phone. I open the game on my phone and it asks me to choose play from this device or play from server. I choose server because I want to pick up the game from where I left off on the ipad. I make my purchase on the phone, and it’s not want I want. I close the game and go back to the Ipad. Now, if I choose server on the ipad it will pick up the game from whee I left off on the phone. I don’t want to do that becasue I will only have 2000 coins. However if I choose to play from this device, the game will pick up from my last ipad game where I had 32000 coins. I go back and forth between ipad and phone until I get an emoji I want on the phone. Once I get the emoji I want, I go back to the ipad, choose play from server and then start the process all over again.


Thanks. And this is where I have the trouble understanding. 
Supposedly the devises sync with the server so I don’t understand how you get your coins/gems back in the end?
When you go back to the server on your iPad, doesn’t it pick up the stats where you left of with your iPhone, coins/gems? Also “all” the emojis you bought?


----------



## Charade67

I’m playing the game on my iPad when I notice that I now have enough coins to buy a gold box.

I close the game and it is saved to both the server and to my *iPad*.

I go to my phone, open the game and choose play from server. The game is exactly where i left off when I was using the iPad.

I purchase a gold box. The emoji is one I already have. I close the game. The game, now 30k coins less, is saved to both the server and the *phone*.

I go back to the iPad. This time I choose play from* this device*. The game will pick up from the last game i played on the *iPad* - the game that ended with me having 30k coins.


----------



## silvia33

Charade67 said:


> I’m playing the game on my iPad when I notice that I now have enough coins to buy a gold box.
> 
> I close the game and it is saved to both the server and to my *iPad*.
> 
> I go to my phone, open the game and choose play from server. The game is exactly where i left off when I was using the iPad.
> 
> I purchase a gold box. The emoji is one I already have. I close the game. The game, now 30k coins less, is saved to both the server and the *phone*.
> 
> I go back to the iPad. This time I choose play from* this device*. The game will pick up from the last game i played on the *iPad* - the game that ended with me having 30k coins.


First thanks for your patience. When you go back to the iPad I assume you first disconnect from WiFi? Is the only way I know of to play from this device.
So now, you play a game on the iPad, close the game, and how do the coins get recorded on the server?
What is the next step?
Before closing the game, do you connect to WiFi again.  This will sync the game to the server, recording the “new” coins?
Then back to the phone, which now has the coins to buy again. Keep buying.
Go back to iPad,disconnect from WiFi, open game, play a game. Connect to WiFi. Server updated with coins. Close game.
Then back to phone... etc???
And many thanks again.


----------



## Charade67

There is no need to disconnect from WiFi. Just make sure the game is closed on the fist device before opening it on the second device. When you switch devices you should get this screen:


----------



## silvia33

Charade67 said:


> There is no need to disconnect from WiFi. Just make sure the game is closed on the fist device before opening it on the second device. When you switch devices you should get this screen:


Ah... didn’t know I would get this screen.
Still don’t know how the coins from the iPad get to the server if I play on “this device”???  After playing the game on the iPad do you somehow(?) connect to the server to record the iPad’s coins/gems???  This is the part that bothers me. 

I notices you played on your phone and got more gems than on your iPad. Do you “loose” those gems in the end? 

I must admit, I’m a bit scared to try this and loose a bunch of stuff, specially gems. 

Again thanks.


----------



## Charade67

I only do this one life at a time. That way, if I lose any gems, it will only be a few. I am willing to lose 3 gems in order to get a new emoji. 

When you close the game your progress should automatically be saved to both the device and server. When I go back to the ipad I play from the ipad not the server. Choosing play from device will take you to where you left off on that device. It does not take you to the server at all.


----------



## Charade67

I don’t think I actually have to play a life before I switch devices. I think it is possible to do this without losing any progress at all.


----------



## silvia33

Charade67 said:


> I only do this one life at a time. That way, if I lose any gems, it will only be a few. I am willing to lose 3 gems in order to get a new emoji.
> 
> When you close the game your progress should automatically be saved to both the device and server. When I go back to the ipad I play from the ipad not the server. Choosing play from device will take you to where you left off on that device. It does not take you to the server at all.



I’ll try it with a gold box.

I don’t understand you only loosing 3 gems. A diamond box is 200?

When do you go back to server on the iPad?


----------



## Charade67

Sometimes I will forget and spin the prize wheel after making a purchase on the phone. If I win 3 gems on the phone, I will have lost them when I go back to the iPad.

I go to sever on the iPad after I get the emoji I want on the phone. I’ve made a video if you tthink it would help.


----------



## silvia33

Charade67 said:


> Sometimes I will forget and spin the prize wheel after making a purchase on the phone. If I win 3 gems on the phone, I will have lost them when I go back to the iPad.



I thought so



> I go to sever on the iPad after I get the emoji I want on the phone. I’ve made a video if you tthink it would help.



I think I understand the process now and I would love to see your video.

Thanks again for everything.


----------



## lanejudy

madchatter said:


> Key events used to only drop every few games. Now it’s at least one and sometimes up to 3 or 4. The boxes take more keys to open but you’re guaranteed a key every game.



While I did have at least 1 key in _most_ games, I had several games without any key drops.  But I do agree that it was better drop rate than previous key events.



skuttle said:


> Does Holiday Mickey drop keys or regular items? I haven't used him. I assumed he would drop regular items and not keys.



He only drops regular items for me.  I didn’t seem to have any better luck with him than other characters.  I ended up playing most of the game with Jiminey Cricket for the rainbow star.


----------



## silvia33

Charade67 said:


> Sometimes I will forget and spin the prize wheel after making a purchase on the phone. If I win 3 gems on the phone, I will have lost them when I go back to the iPad.
> 
> I go to sever on the iPad after I get the emoji I want on the phone. I’ve made a video if you tthink it would help.



[edited after working at it]

I would love to see your video even though I think I got it now!

Used this technic a few mins ago and it finally worked, now that I understand the concept! Decided to use it to level up the emojis I want leveled and for new ones. Will do when I’m in the mood...

The only thing I have to remember is, if I don’t get what I want, and I want to quit this manouver, first I connect the iPad to “devise”, then I quit the app, and THEN connect to “server”.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Charade67

I will sent you a pm soon. I'm still waiting for my video to upload.


----------



## silvia33

Charade67 said:


> I will sent you a pm soon. I'm still waiting for my video to upload.


Great, thanks


----------



## silvia33

*Two devices*

Play on iPad.
iPhone second device.

(1)
_iPad_ - close app

_iPhone_ - open app and when it asks device or server, choose server [the stats are as in the iPad].

_iPhone_ - buy a box, close app

*If don’t want the emoji*
_iPad_ - open app and when it asks device or server, choose device, play a game or not
*Else (want the emoji)*
_iPad_ - open app and when it asks device or server, choose server. Stats as in the iPhone and new emoji (or duplicate emoji) in the emoji collection

*If want to do more*
Go to (1)
*Else*
Put away iPhone


----------



## Leopardchucks

skuttle said:


> Does Holiday Mickey drop keys or regular items? I haven't used him. I assumed he would drop regular items and not keys.



He drops regular items, but I must have just had some stellar luck for those first several games. 

I ended up using HOliday Minnie for the rainbow star. I didn't complete the entire event (had 2 silver boxes left)


----------



## Mickey's Brother

I'm not getting to play videos for free spins since update.  I did see there is now a1000 coins on spin.  The stars for food fight are a little different this time around.  You get winning g stars and some based on how many cupcakes you get.  I think the requirements may be a little higher so far it seems to take about the same amount of time.


----------



## Moliphino

I can still watch videos for spins.

I'm almost done with lunch already and I haven't lost a game yet, which seems completely bizarre.


----------



## SG131

You know it’s  a good thing I follow this thread. I completely forgot about the new event!


----------



## figment_jii

As mentioned, the new Mr. Toad Food Fight event went live at midnight.  It's pretty much the same as the other food fight events.
Breakfast: Hiro, Kronk, Launchpad, and Mr. Toad
Lunch: Fozzie, Prince Philip, Bianca, and Mr. Toad
Dinner: Hiro, Kronk, Launchpad, and Mr. Toad (same Breakfast)
Dessert: TBD (I'm guessing it's the same as Lunch)

They did make one change, along with getting stars for win/lose/tie, you also get stars based on how many food items you've collected.  So it's possible to get quite a few stars even if you lose the game!


----------



## Moliphino

figment_jii said:


> As mentioned, the new Mr. Toad Food Fight event went live at midnight.  It's pretty much the same as the other food fight events.
> Breakfast: Hiro, Kronk, Launchpad, and Mr. Toad
> Lunch: Fozzie, Prince Philip, Bianca, and Mr. Toad
> Dinner: Hiro, Kronk, Launchpad, and Mr. Toad (same Breakfast)
> Dessert: TBD (*I'm guessing it's the same as Lunch*)
> 
> They did make one change, along with getting stars for win/lose/tie, you also get stars based on how many food items you've collected.  So it's possible to get quite a few stars even if you lose the game!



Yup, dessert emoji are the same as lunch.


----------



## SG131

I love that you get stars based on how much you collect. There are times I collect over 10 but still lose and it’s great to get extra when you have a good round.


----------



## SAHDad

I'm enjoying the new scoring a lot.  It takes a lot of sting out of being ahead until the end of the game, and then losing by 4 anyway.


----------



## figment_jii

I just had a weird thing happen...I always thought that the Food Fights were against other people, especially when the ID had a name.  I was playing against "Gaby V." when I had to step away from the game.  I shut down the screen and assumed I'd lose the game (no big deal).  When I came about about an hour later and woke the device screen, the game was still there and the game timer hadn't changed (still said 22 second left).  I finished the fight with "Gaby V." as if nothing had happened.  I wonder what she saw on her end.  Did the game continue to play for me in some way so that it looked like I was still playing to her?  Both of us continued to get food items in my game...


----------



## Leopardchucks

I'm not getting the event at all! Should I just reboot my phone? This is lame.  I just LOVE Mr. Toad.


----------



## Mickey's Brother

I had to update game from app store for event to load.  I finished just now and got my Mr toad.  I haven't used him yet to say if he is any good.


----------



## SAHDad

Mr Toad is pretty decent.   His power gets better each time you use it during a game, though I haven't managed to use it more than 4 times.  (I should have saved my emoji charge for him, but I spent it leveling an emoji that would give me a chest reward as part of a group instead.)

ETA - burned some boosts to check him out.  At lvl 1, he caps out about the fourth time you use him - it clears off the bottom row, then three or four up the left side, and three or four emojis back toward the right side on that row.  (So, like a sideways J, sort of)


----------



## Moliphino

Moliphino said:


> I can still watch videos for spins.



And today no videos for spins. What the heck?


----------



## skuttle

figment_jii said:


> I just had a weird thing happen...I always thought that the Food Fights were against other people, especially when the ID had a name.  I was playing against "Gaby V." when I had to step away from the game.  I shut down the screen and assumed I'd lose the game (no big deal).  When I came about about an hour later and woke the device screen, the game was still there and the game timer hadn't changed (still said 22 second left).  I finished the fight with "Gaby V." as if nothing had happened.  I wonder what she saw on her end.  Did the game continue to play for me in some way so that it looked like I was still playing to her?  Both of us continued to get food items in my game...



 I’ve had this happen before and wondered the same thing!

I also read somewhere else that you get one extra star for every three items you collect.


----------



## MomofKatie

skuttle said:


> I also read somewhere else that you get one extra star for every three items you collect.


This event added the extra stars- 2 for every 3 cupcakes collected.


----------



## skuttle

MomofKatie said:


> This event added the extra stars- 2 for every 3 cupcakes collected.



It’s one for every three, but they also double if you use the emoji that doubles. So that would give you two. I play to complete missions during events so I don’t always use the emojis that gives double, so I noticed it’s just one.


----------



## MomofKatie

skuttle said:


> It’s one for every three, but they also double if you use the emoji that doubles. So that would give you two. I play to complete missions during events so I don’t always use the emojis that gives double, so I noticed it’s just one.


Aah, that makes sense. I had doubling emojis for each course, so I never saw less than 2 stars added for every 3.


----------



## skuttle

MomofKatie said:


> Aah, that makes sense. I had doubling emojis for each course, so I never saw less than 2 stars added for every 3.



I've been playing since the game started and still only on level 172!  So I tried to focus on missions as much as possible, and of course during these events I get missions that require certain emojis, that are NOT the doubling ones. Usually I get pressed for time and have to use the doubling ones anyways!


----------



## MomofKatie

skuttle said:


> I've been playing since the game started and still only on level 172!  So I tried to focus on missions as much as possible, and of course during these events I get missions that require certain emojis, that are NOT the doubling ones. Usually I get pressed for time and have to use the doubling ones anyways!


Sadly, I am maxed out on missions right now (level 260). I play the daily challenges each day, then when I finish those, I use emojis that will give me as many items as possible to build those up. When I am maxed out on item cards, I opt for getting the highest coin count I can to buy new gold emojis.


----------



## Moliphino

Mickey's Brother said:


> I'm not getting to play videos for free spins since update.  I did see there is now a1000 coins on spin.  The stars for food fight are a little different this time around.  You get winning g stars and some based on how many cupcakes you get.  I think the requirements may be a little higher so far it seems to take about the same amount of time.



Restarting my phone fixed the no videos for spins/extra lives issue for me.


----------



## figment_jii

A *one-day* Queen of Hearts Villains event has launched.  It's pretty short and the final prize is the Queen of Hearts emoji.  Lucky emojis (that double the flamingos) are Alice, Cheshire, White Rabbit, and the Mad Hatter.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Charade67

I got the Queen early this morning. (Couldn't sleep) She was one of the few I am missing.  I think I have collected  all of the emojis I can get right now.  I am still missing  Holiday Minnie,  Rose Gold Minnie (were these diamond box exclusives?), Fairy Godmother (haven't reached that level yet), Mal (has she been offered before?), and Dug (don't have enough friends playing). Also missing the ones you get when you complete the groups.


----------



## figment_jii

Mal was part of the Descendents event last year, but I don't recall if she was a guaranteed prize or one of those "you might get her" type of events.


----------



## SAHDad

I was very disappointed when finishing the Rainbow Falls did not add another level to the Queen of Hearts.


----------



## RangerPooh

My phone never launched the Mr Toad or Queen if Hearts games. Major bummer! And I was playing this weekend too. 

Just reached level 80 and got Dash.


----------



## SAHDad

I was going to play a couple of quick games before bed (I am working on lvl 99, and Yensid is getting close!), and the Hook event is live.  It's another 1 day event.


----------



## Mickey's Brother

The drop rate for hook seems higher than queen of hearts.  I used an extra item and extra time with tinker Bell and got 19 which doubled to 38.  Needless to say it didn't take much to finish!


----------



## SAHDad

Mickey's Brother said:


> The drop rate for hook seems higher than queen of hearts.  I used an extra item and extra time with tinker Bell and got 19 which doubled to 38.  Needless to say it didn't take much to finish!


I think it is about the same.  I had one really good game with White Rabbit in Queen of Hearts like that, but nothing in Hook with Tink.  Regardless, these events are quick to finish if you have a double.

I'm waiting for the second rainbow falls to unlock.  Doubt that Hook will level with it though.


----------



## SG131

SAHDad said:


> I was going to play a couple of quick games before bed (I am working on lvl 99, and Yensid is getting close!), and the Hook event is live.  It's another 1 day event.


Jeeze if it wasn't for you guys I'd be missing all this one day stuff, thanks!!!!


----------



## robinb

SAHDad said:


> I was very disappointed when finishing the Rainbow Falls did not add another level to the Queen of Hearts.


I'm glad you told me that.  I didn't waste any boosts on Rainbow Falls.

I found the Queen of Hearts to have a more generous drop rate than Captain Hook so far.


----------



## figment_jii

Today is the last of the one day events...tomorrow starts another three day villains challenge.

This was the schedule of events they posted on FB for October.  There are several new emojis in the picture (Celia and Roz from Monster's Inc, Oogie and Zero from NBC, and Winifred from Hocus Pocus).  I'm guessing the Monster's Inc characters will be for the Monsters, Inc Challenge and the NBC characters are for the Oogie Boogie event.  Not sure where Winifred will be introduced (Halloween Item Card Event?).


----------



## RangerPooh

Started and finished the Captain Hook event in under 30 minutes. Took a few rounds to collect the last two levels, but I enjoyed how fast it went. 

Thank you for posting the October line up.


----------



## Mickey's Brother

https://calendar.google.com/calenda...roup.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/New_York

Not sure if this link will work but it has a lot of information on upcoming events including offers, doubled emojis, and rewards.


----------



## SG131

figment_jii said:


> Today is the last of the one day events...tomorrow starts another three day villains challenge.
> 
> This was the schedule of events they posted on FB for October.  There are several new emojis in the picture (Celia and Roz from Monster's Inc, Oogie and Zero from NBC, and Winifred from Hocus Pocus).  I'm guessing the Monster's Inc characters will be for the Monsters, Inc Challenge and the NBC characters are for the Oogie Boogie event.  Not sure where Winifred will be introduced (Halloween Item Card Event?).
> View attachment 355851


Thanks! I would definitely spend some gems on zero or winifred....... I'm really excited!


----------



## robinb

SG131 said:


> Thanks! I would definitely spend some gems on zero or winifred....... I'm really excited!


I have a soft spot for Celia .


----------



## SG131

Charade67 said:


> I got the Queen early this morning. (Couldn't sleep) She was one of the few I am missing.  I think I have collected  all of the emojis I can get right now.  I am still missing  Holiday Minnie,  Rose Gold Minnie (were these diamond box exclusives?), Fairy Godmother (haven't reached that level yet), Mal (has she been offered before?), and Dug (don't have enough friends playing). Also missing the ones you get when you complete the groups.


Based on that google link looks like Mal will be back in the magic key event.


----------



## SAHDad

I've been stuck on Rainbow Falls 2 because the drop rate has gone to basically 0 the last 4 games.  I'm not going to burn through boosts to try and get 1 lousy croc on the board.


----------



## SG131

SAHDad said:


> I've been stuck on Rainbow Falls 2 because the drop rate has gone to basically 0 the last 4 games.  I'm not going to burn through boosts to try and get 1 lousy croc on the board.


I saw the rainbow event was another gold chest so I decided to pass.


----------



## figment_jii

This event went pretty fast for me as well.  I finished in 6 games (using Tinkerbell), but two of the games had the "More Time" bonus turned on (needed to use it to finish a level mission, so figured I would do two things at once!).  I wish all events were this easy!


----------



## SAHDad

SG131 said:


> I saw the rainbow event was another gold chest so I decided to pass.



I could do Rainbow Falls while doings missions.  (I normally try to concentrate on the daily challenges, but ones of them I could not complete today, so Rainbow Falls it was.)  Finally finished it, but it was annoying.


----------



## SAHDad

Question on the current diamond box.  It's Hook, Queen of Hearts, Cruella, Scar, and Jafar (for the next 2 1/2 days, anyway).  Those are all capped at lvl 1, right?  So, if I already have 3 of them, then, should I buy a diamond box, I am going to get one of the two that I do not have, right?


----------



## Moliphino

SAHDad said:


> Question on the current diamond box.  It's Hook, Queen of Hearts, Cruella, Scar, and Jafar (for the next 2 1/2 days, anyway).  Those are all capped at lvl 1, right?  So, if I already have 3 of them, then, should I buy a diamond box, I am going to get one of the two that I do not have, right?



They go to at least level 3. I'm only missing Scar, but I don't have any of the others maxed out so I'm not wasting the gems trying to get him


----------



## Quellman

Oh i don't have any of the characters for the villain event.  Oh well.


----------



## robinb

Quellman said:


> Oh i don't have any of the characters for the villain event.  Oh well.


I think there were all special characters from events.  Didn't you just do the 1-day events?  You would have received Hook and the Queen of Hearts.

I have everyone except Scar.  Does anyone know if there is a bonus for completing them all?  I'm curious.


----------



## Quellman

robinb said:


> I think there were all special characters from events.  Didn't you just do the 1-day events?  You would have received Hook and the Queen of Hearts.



I'm a pretty casual player. Level 24 despite downloading the first day.  I was close to the queen. didn't play yesterday. 12 silver and 17 gold emoji. 91,414 coins and 12 gems. Just couldn't time sink as much into it as I wanted.  Also, am free to play.


----------



## MomofKatie

robinb said:


> I think there were all special characters from events.  Didn't you just do the 1-day events?  You would have received Hook and the Queen of Hearts.
> 
> I have everyone except Scar.  Does anyone know if there is a bonus for completing them all?  I'm curious.


I have them all, and no, I didn't get anything extra when I completed the group (Hook was the last one- got him just this week with the 1 day event).


----------



## SAHDad

Moliphino said:


> They go to at least level 3. I'm only missing Scar, but I don't have any of the others maxed out so I'm not wasting the gems trying to get him



It might be worth the gems then.  I'd have a 40% chance of getting a new one, and any other one should level, since mine are all only L1.

ETA - hit 99, only 50 quests to Yensid!


----------



## Moliphino

SAHDad said:


> It might be worth the gems then.  I'd have a 40% chance of getting a new one, and any other one should level, since mine are all only L1.
> 
> ETA - hit 99, only 50 quests to Yensid!



It takes 2 to get from level 1 to level 2, 3 to go from level 2 to level 3.


----------



## robinb

I just used the 2 device trick to get Scar.  The Lion King is one of my favorite Disney movies .  THANK YOU @Charade67 for your great instructions, I *finally* got it down last week!


----------



## SAHDad

Moliphino said:


> It takes 2 to get from level 1 to level 2, 3 to go from level 2 to level 3.



Does it?  I spent so long maxing out the silver that my gold are all basically lvl 1, I think.  May as well give that box a pass then.


----------



## MomofKatie

I finished the Villains event yesterday evening, and I didn't get a diamond emoji. Was I supposed to get one? Is it worth it to complain? I already have all 5 villain emojis, but another duplicate one would be nice...


----------



## Araminta18

MomofKatie said:


> I finished the Villains event yesterday evening, and I didn't get a diamond emoji. Was I supposed to get one? Is it worth it to complain? I already have all 5 villain emojis, but another duplicate one would be nice...



I didn't; I don't think you're supposed to, but not sure.


----------



## lanejudy

MomofKatie said:


> I finished the Villains event yesterday evening, and I didn't get a diamond emoji. Was I supposed to get one? Is it worth it to complain? I already have all 5 villain emojis, but another duplicate one would be nice...



Sorry, no diamond box prize for this one.  I think each set of Villain challenges has a red treasure chest as final prize.  No “overall” prize for completing all 5.


----------



## MomofKatie

lanejudy said:


> Sorry, no diamond box prize for this one.  I think each set of Villain challenges has a red treasure chest as final prize.  No “overall” prize for completing all 5.


Oh, well. I thought I saw that there was a diamond box. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mickey's Brother

I'm just curious who everyone's best and favorite emojis are.  Mine are Kuzco, Hatbox Ghost, and Joy.  I have them at level 3 and hoping in the next month to save up charges for a level 4.  Is there any great emojis that are a must have that I'm missing out on or does it come down to personal preference?


----------



## SG131

Mickey's Brother said:


> I'm just curious who everyone's best and favorite emojis are.  Mine are Kuzco, Hatbox Ghost, and Joy.  I have them at level 3 and hoping in the next month to save up charges for a level 4.  Is there any great emojis that are a must have that I'm missing out on or does it come down to personal preference?



Joy by far is my favorite. About a month or so ago I saved up enough charges to get her to level 4. I also tend to use tink and green alien a lot since they are a few of my level 3s.

I do like magic mirror for any combine stars mission. Sebastian has also gotten me some high scores occasionally.


----------



## Moliphino

Genie (level 3) is my most useful. Jiminy Cricket is good for any rainbow star missions, especially matching stars. I use Olaf if I need to match suns, Scrooge McDuck or Yensid if I need to earn a lot of coins.


----------



## LeiaIsAPrincess2

Mickey's Brother said:


> I'm just curious who everyone's best and favorite emojis are.  Mine are Kuzco, Hatbox Ghost, and Joy.  I have them at level 3 and hoping in the next month to save up charges for a level 4.  Is there any great emojis that are a must have that I'm missing out on or does it come down to personal preference?



Cinderella is my highest level but I also love Hatbox Ghost and I use Sebastian to get high scores


----------



## robinb

Mickey's Brother said:


> I'm just curious who everyone's best and favorite emojis are.  Mine are Kuzco, Hatbox Ghost, and Joy.  I have them at level 3 and hoping in the next month to save up charges for a level 4.  Is there any great emojis that are a must have that I'm missing out on or does it come down to personal preference?


My favorite for high scores is Sebastian.  I also really like Jiminy Cricket, Joy, Olaf, and Holiday Mickey.


----------



## SAHDad

Mickey's Brother said:


> I'm just curious who everyone's best and favorite emojis are.  Mine are Kuzco, Hatbox Ghost, and Joy.  I have them at level 3 and hoping in the next month to save up charges for a level 4.  Is there any great emojis that are a must have that I'm missing out on or does it come down to personal preference?



For score purposes, I think my best have been with Hatbox Ghost, Scrooge, or Hades.  For coins, it's been 8-bit Mickey, Hatbox, or Spirit Mufasa.  I switch emojis a lot, based on the missions or the daily challenges, but there are a few that I do my best to not use.


----------



## MomofKatie

For scoring lots of points, Mulan or Genie. 
For using emojis powers many times, definitely Genie.
For lots of coins, Yen Sid or 8 bit Mickey.
To get lots of suns or to pair suns with other powerups, Joy.
To get lots of lightning clouds, Mickey.
To get lots of rainbow stars, Jiminy.
To get extra items, Holiday Mickey or Chip.


----------



## SG131

I have all but two silver emojis and 95 gold but I don’t have either jimmy or genie or I’m sure id use them frequently!


----------



## SAHDad

Huzzah, I got Yen Sid.  And just in time for the 2 day villains event.  The drop rate for the keys is terrible though.


----------



## MomofKatie

SG131 said:


> I have all but two silver emojis and 95 gold but I don’t have either jimmy or genie or I’m sure id use them frequently!


Jiminy is the BEST for when you need rainbow stars!! I suggest using all your coins to max out silver box emojis- you should eventually get Jiminy.


----------



## SG131

MomofKatie said:


> Jiminy is the BEST for when you need rainbow stars!! I suggest using all your coins to max out silver box emojis- you should eventually get Jiminy.


I like having a large variety of emojis for texting. That’s the main draw of the game to me so until I’m closer to having most of the gold emojis I don’t want to spend my coins to max out silvers when at most it’ll only get me two new emojis. But I have been buying a wand with gems the past couple months when that offer comes up and then buying a silver emoji to round out my collection, so hopefully by next month I should have him.


----------



## Moliphino

SAHDad said:


> Huzzah, I got Yen Sid.  And just in time for the 2 day villains event.  The drop rate for the keys is terrible though.



I'm getting only 1 key about 90% of the time. It's going very slowly


----------



## robinb

Moliphino said:


> I'm getting only 1 key about 90% of the time. It's going very slowly


I’m doing ok. I usually get at least 2 keys (knock wood). I’m working on my last bronze chest then onto the silver ones.


----------



## SAHDad

I'm averaging 1.  At this rate, I have about . . . . 74 games to go until I have all of the chests unlocked.


----------



## Charade67

The key event is very frustrating. I’m gettting one key per game and sometimes no keys. I still haven’t opened all the bronze chests.


----------



## SG131

I’m averaging about one per game too. Though I had this one round where a key ended up close to star and I kept getting more stars and collected EIGHT keys! It was amazing. I did 3 bronze chests and am now working on my silver. I like finishing the bronze last so it goes quick at the end (or as quick as it gets with one key a game)!


----------



## SAHDad

Finished it up and got Mal.  She's okay at lvl 1, but I think she will do a lot more at lvl 3 or higher.  (At L1, she clears two emoji from each corner, so it's not a terribly useful power for making boosts for racking up coins, and it does not charge quickly, in the couple games I have tried.)


----------



## Charade67

I just opened my first silver chest. Can I get 3 more before the end of the day? It’s a slow day at work, so maybe.


----------



## SG131

Charade67 said:


> I just opened my first silver chest. Can I get 3 more before the end of the day? It’s a slow day at work, so maybe.


Good luck! I need a silver and three bronze yet. I should be able to finish by tonight I hope.


----------



## Charade67

2 to go.


----------



## RangerPooh

I'm only getting 1 key per game. I don't see myself finishing this event


----------



## RangerPooh

At the 1 key per game rate, I'll finish in 75 games. SMH!


----------



## Charade67

I’ve got one chest left. I think I can do this.


----------



## Mickey's Brother

Just finished and got my Mal!  Back to grinding away at missions.


----------



## Fall1

Does anyone know what a cube emoji with a white alien skull looking thing is?  I keep getting challenges with it but I have no idea what it is. 
Thanks!


----------



## RangerPooh

I switched to using Holiday Mickey and am occasionally getting 2-3 keys per event. Plus I'm time jumping to get additional lives. 

No clue who the character is that you mentioned. It's not BayMax right?


----------



## RangerPooh

Just finished! Got Mal.


----------



## Charade67

And then there were none. Just finished the event.


----------



## figment_jii

Fall1 said:


> Does anyone know what a cube emoji with a white alien skull looking thing is?  I keep getting challenges with it but I have no idea what it is.
> Thanks!


The only two the come to mind are either Jack Skellington () or Baymax ().  Can you take a screen shot and post it?


----------



## robinb

Fall1 said:


> Does anyone know what a cube emoji with a white alien skull looking thing is?  I keep getting challenges with it but I have no idea what it is.
> Thanks!


I got a challenge like that this week.  It's a villain.  I think I used Jafar to do it.


----------



## SG131

Finally fininshed, 2 hrs to spare!


----------



## Charade67

robinb said:


> I got a challenge like that this week.  It's a villain.  I think I used Jafar to do it.



I just got one of these challenges. It looks like any villain will work.


----------



## robinb

Charade67 said:


> I just got one of these challenges. It looks like any villain will work.


Yes.  I have a number of them but I used Jafar.


----------



## Fall1

Thank you both so much!!


----------



## figment_jii

Fall1 said:


> Does anyone know what a cube emoji with a white alien skull looking thing is?  I keep getting challenges with it but I have no idea what it is.
> Thanks!


I think I just realized what you meant by “alien skull”...is this (or a similar mission) what you were seeing?  If so, as others have said, any purple box (villain) emoji will work.


----------



## figment_jii

The Halloween Item Card event has started!  There are four cards and the final prize is a Diamond Box.  Assuming it doesn't change, the current Diamond box has the Hatbox Ghost, Barbarossa, and Winifred Sanderson.
Board 1: 2 Doors (Winifred Sanderson)
Board 2: 6 Ghosts (Hatbox Ghost)
Board 3: 6 Pirate Hats (Barbarossa)
Board 4: 5 Brooms, 5 Vacuums, 5 Book of Spells (Winifred Sanderson)
Good luck everyone!


----------



## dizneeat

figment_jii said:


> Board 2: x Ghosts (_I'm guessing it'll be the Hatbox Ghost_)



I am on board 2 - it is definitely Hatbox Ghost


----------



## RangerPooh

I'm on board 3, it's Barbosa. 

Never received one of those villain challenges


----------



## RangerPooh

Level 4 is Winifred Sanderson. Don't have her so not sure how long it'll take. Seemed like forever to collect the last pirate hat in round three.


----------



## SAHDad

RangerPooh said:


> Level 4 is Winifred Sanderson. Don't have her so not sure how long it'll take. Seemed like forever to collect the last pirate hat in round three.



Yeah, I've been stuck on three most of the day.  The first two were easy, but I've burned through probably 20 games with Barbarossa, but no pirate hats.


----------



## Mrs Geek

aaaaand my ability to watch ads for spins is gone  I had a good run with those 3 ads + spins back to back, so I guess it's fair that it's completely gone now, but still. sigh.


----------



## SG131

One pirate hat down 5 to go.... only took most of the day so at this rate I’ll finish next weekend!


----------



## Charade67

I just finished the event. I had good luck with Holiday Mickey. I used the 2 device trick and got Winifred on the third try.


----------



## RangerPooh

Completed round 4 and received Winifred Sanderson for finishing the game. Took many games and time hopping. Collecting the vacuums was just as bad as the pirate hat. Bounced between hatbox ghost, Barbosa, Davy Jones, and Holiday Mickey.


----------



## SAHDad

I finished round 4, and got Winifred as well.  Her power is pretty nice, but those vacuums were worse than the hats, because I did not have a lucky emoji, and just had to grind through the games to get them.

And I am officially an enabler.  When my wife and kids are asleep, I play games for them.  They wake up, and missions are done, boards are completed, and they have a lot more coins than when they fell asleep.


----------



## robinb

Charade67 said:


> I just finished the event. I had good luck with Holiday Mickey. I used the 2 device trick and got Winifred on the third try.


So we can get any of the three in the Diamond Box at the end of the challenge? I'm still on Level 2.  I have the other two so I would really like Winifred.


----------



## ksoehrlein

robinb said:


> So we can get any of the three in the Diamond Box at the end of the challenge? I'm still on Level 2.  I have the other two so I would really like Winifred.


I leveled up Hatbox Ghost at the end. And spent gems on a Diamond Box only to level up Hatbox Ghost. I have zero luck lately!


----------



## Charade67

robinb said:


> So we can get any of the three in the Diamond Box at the end of the challenge? I'm still on Level 2.  I have the other two so I would really like Winifred.


Sadly, yes. It’s a gamble.


----------



## MomofKatie

I got another Barbossa when I finished the event. I bought enough gems to buy 2 diamond boxes- got another Hatbox Ghost on my first try, then lucked out and got Winnifred! I like her power pretty well.


----------



## skuttle

I ended up with another hatbox ghost. Not sure I want to take a chance with a diamond box.


----------



## robinb

Charade67 said:


> Sadly, yes. It’s a gamble.


So you used the 2 device trip to get Winnifred with a diamond box purchase?  Or did you somehow use two devices to get her at the end of the challenge?


----------



## cmarsh31

I got Winnifred at the end, no tricks or creativity needed.


----------



## Charade67

robinb said:


> So you used the 2 device trip to get Winnifred with a diamond box purchase?  Or did you somehow use two devices to get her at the end of the challenge?



I used it at the end of the challenge.


----------



## SG131

robinb said:


> So you used the 2 device trip to get Winnifred with a diamond box purchase?  Or did you somehow use two devices to get her at the end of the challenge?


I also got Winefred used two devices at the end of the challenge. I screwed it up a bit but actually I was able to quickly fix it. I’ve never used the two device trick before but I love Hocus Pocus so it was worth a try. I remember being sent to my parents room to watch It during Disney’s free preview weekend as a kid. No one else in my family appreciated it!


----------



## robinb

Charade67 said:


> I used it at the end of the challenge.





SG131 said:


> I also got Winefred used two devices at the end of the challenge. I screwed it up a bit but actually I was able to quickly fix it. I’ve never used the two device trick before but I love Hocus Pocus so it was worth a try. I remember being sent to my parents room to watch It during Disney’s free preview weekend as a kid. No one else in my family appreciated it!



So when did you sync up your 2nd device?  IIRC you finish the challenge and it takes you to the diamond box to open.


----------



## Charade67

I waited until I had only 2 items left to collect and then switched to my second device.


----------



## robinb

Charade67 said:


> I waited until I had only 2 items left to collect and then switched to my second device.


Thanks!  I just started the last challenge.  I'll make sure my 2nd device is charged and ready to go.


----------



## RangerPooh

Discovered the downside to time jumps- forgetting to get your clock back to it's correct time before bed. My alarm went off two hours earlier than it should have due to my forgetting to correct the time. Ooops.


----------



## SG131

RangerPooh said:


> Discovered the downside to time jumps- forgetting to get your clock back to it's correct time before bed. My alarm went off two hours earlier than it should have due to my forgetting to correct the time. Ooops.


It’s a good think it was earlier instead of later!!!


----------



## robinb

cmarsh31 said:


> I got Winnifred at the end, no tricks or creativity needed.


Lucky you!  I had to get that last vacuum 5 times (2 device trick) before I got her.


----------



## Moliphino

Mrs Geek said:


> aaaaand my ability to watch ads for spins is gone  I had a good run with those 3 ads + spins back to back, so I guess it's fair that it's completely gone now, but still. sigh.



Try restarting your device. It's worked for me a few times so far.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Completed and didn’t get Winifred


----------



## Mrs Geek

Moliphino said:


> Try restarting your device. It's worked for me a few times so far.



Yup it's back!

However I totally wasted gems on a diamond box. I wanted either Winifred or Barbossa and I got...Hatbox Ghost. Don't get me wrong, he's my favorite emoji to play with, but I've got plenty of him already. And there's no way I'm finishing this event. Boo.


----------



## Skippyboo

Had Barbosa already, bought diamond box got hatbox ghost, finished challenge got second barbosa, bought another diamond box - second hatbox ghost.


----------



## SG131

It reported Winifred was an equal chance to the others but it really doesn’t seem that way.


----------



## figment_jii

The Monsters' Inc character challenge event has started.  It's the kind where you have to use a specific character to complete 5 missions.  The characters are Sully, Mike, Randall, Roz, and Celia.  Roz and Celia are currently in the Diamond box, but after the event, they'll be available in the *Silver* box (that surprised me!).


----------



## SG131

figment_jii said:


> The Monsters' Inc character challenge event has started.  It's the kind where you have to use a specific character to complete 5 missions.  The characters are Sully, Mike, Randall, Roz, and Celia.  Roz and Celia are currently in the Diamond box, but after the event, they'll be available in the *Silver* box (that surprised me!).


Wow silver that's really shocking! That makes the decision on buying a diamond box easy.


----------



## robinb

SG131 said:


> Wow silver that's really shocking! That makes the decision on buying a diamond box easy.


It makes sense since the other Monsters Inc characters are silver.

But yeah, I’m waiting to buy Roz and Celia.


----------



## cmarsh31

Even though they'll be silver box, my 3 regular MI emojis are maxed so I got a diamond box to get one


----------



## SAHDad

I burned gems to get one of the two new ones, and got Celia.  I should be able to level her up to the max and get still Roz before the event ends.  I've been hording gems, since I haven't had anything that I wanted to spend them on in a while.  I'm not a fan of Celia (I hate the heart eyes emoji powers), but I will use her to finish her events.


----------



## Wubar

Oogie Boogie challenge! Awesome.


----------



## Mrs Geek

So a couple of hints about Oogie if you haven't figured it out already:

1. The number he rolls on the dice is how many bugs will appear on the board. This number increases the farther you get into the event.

2. The tutorial tells you to squish the bugs *but you don't actually have to*. They are annoying and creepy af but they don't actually do any sort of damage, and will eventually leave on their own. Obviously squish it if it's on an emoji you need, but don't feel the need to chase them all over the board and waste time like i did the first few rounds...

I didn't have any NBC emojis so I used some gems to get Zero and he's pretty cute so I'm pleased. (Would have preferred Sally but she's rare in the diamond box so I wasn't holding out hope.)


----------



## SG131

Mrs Geek said:


> So a couple of hints about Oogie if you haven't figured it out already:
> 
> 1. The number he rolls on the dice is how many bugs will appear on the board. This number increases the farther you get into the event.
> 
> 2. The tutorial tells you to squish the bugs *but you don't actually have to*. They are annoying and creepy af but they don't actually do any sort of damage, and will eventually leave on their own. Obviously squish it if it's on an emoji you need, but don't feel the need to chase them all over the board and waste time like i did the first few rounds...
> 
> I didn't have any NBC emojis so I used some gems to get Zero and he's pretty cute so I'm pleased. (Would have preferred Sally but she's rare in the diamond box so I wasn't holding out hope.)


Thanks for the info. I had been squashing the bugs. It looks like if you don't they clear off during the next blitz mode.

I only have jack so i chanced it and bought a diamond box and got zero, I'm happy with that! I got him as I was putting on my NBC leggings since tonight is trick-or-treat night for us!


----------



## figment_jii

I was surprised to see that Sally was the "rarest" of the three emojis in the Diamond Box.  I thought it would be Zero because he's the new emoji (at least he's not a Diamond Box exclusive like some have been).


----------



## Fall1

I wish I had more gems to spend on the diamond boxes.  I've been using all mine on the rainbow lightening chargers!


----------



## RangerPooh

I was wondering if the bugs actually did anything as I found that squishing them has been a waste of time. Was about to let them scramble across the board and play around them. Played the first few rounds with Jack and he was ok for double the points. But by Round 5 the quantity has slowed down so I'm switching to Sally, plus I have a red player challenge so that works. Debating on spending gens to try for Zero. Curious if he's worth it.


----------



## SG131

RangerPooh said:


> I was wondering if the bugs actually did anything as I found that squishing them has been a waste of time. Was about to let them scramble across the board and play around them. Played the first few rounds with Jack and he was ok for double the points. But by Round 5 the quantity has slowed down so I'm switching to Sally, plus I have a red player challenge so that works. Debating on spending gens to try for Zero. Curious if he's worth it.


I think the emoji is cute, but as far as worth it in the game his power isn’t all that special. He and Santa jack fly across the screen and drop off a gift, the gift opens and depending on the type of toy inside it blasts off some emojis in varying patterns. I prefer jack since I can at least control the placement of the emojis removed.


----------



## robinb

Which of the NBC characters do you think is the best?  I have 200 gems I can spend on one.


----------



## SG131

Out of jack and zero I like jack better for the event, but I don't have Sally so I'm not sure how she is.


----------



## Wubar

Jack is my favorite character, and I just now received him (and zero) by buying 2 diamond boxes. I'm on level 175 and have been waiting for Jack, but now that I have him, I won't ever use him because he and zero are both at level 1 ..i have had sally for a while, she's a level 3, and she's the best one (IMO), since she adds more Sallys to the board, giving you a better chance of making rainbow stars (with the chance of smashing stars with spools to up your item count).


----------



## SAHDad

I have Jack and Sally - Jack was kind of meh at level 1, but decent at 2.  Sally is a skill challenge, which is annoying, and then she creates new Sallys in set locations.  I bought a box, hoping for Zero, and got another Jack.

Wondering what it going to do at 15.  It's already hit the point where Oogie is always rolling boxcars, it seems.

And Oogie, when you get him, isn't bad.  He rolls dice and clears that number of emojis and generates some coins.


----------



## Figarro

Mrs Geek said:


> 2. The tutorial tells you to squish the bugs *but you don't actually have to*. They are annoying and creepy af but they don't actually do any sort of damage, and will eventually leave on their own. Obviously squish it if it's on an emoji you need, but don't feel the need to chase them all over the board and waste time like i did the first few rounds...



Thank you for the tips!

I really like this event, the number of spools I need to collect is not crazy high so far. I'm still at box 7, I hope it will stay that way


----------



## SAHDad

I forget how many chest 15 was (a lot, because you get Oogie for it), but 18 is 30 spools.


----------



## SG131

SAHDad said:


> I forget how many chest 15 was (a lot, because you get Oogie for it), but 18 is 30 spools.


I’m at 15 now and it’s 55. Not too bad


----------



## MomofKatie

The number of spools required isn't too bad- I'm on level 24 right now, and it is 65. I'm guessing the final level will be 75 spools. ** Just got to level 25, and it is 85 spools.**

I spent gems to get the 10 'more items' boosts twice- it really sped up getting through levels. And I agree about the bugs- they are annoying, but don't cause anything bad to happen, so I just play around them.


----------



## RangerPooh

Got Ogie at box 15. Those bugs are annoying!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

I just finished the challenge. I think I disliked this one the most. My drop rate was terrible and I hated the bugs.


----------



## SG131

Charade67 said:


> I just finished the challenge. I think I disliked this one the most. My drop rate was terrible and I hated the bugs.


I haven’t played much this weekend so I’m only on box 20 but I agree those bugs are such a pain. Especially once you get further into the event and oogie rolls higher numbers. 11 or 12 bugs can really get in the way.


----------



## RangerPooh

I'm on level 21 and the drop rates have only been 1-2 per game, and then since I'm using Sally they're doubled. The bugs continue to be a pain in the rear. At this point I'm not sure if I'll continue with the event.


----------



## robinb

The bugs wouldn't be a big deal except they run under your fingers and you waste a move by accidentally squishing them.


----------



## RangerPooh

Just finished the challenge. Got Ogie leveled up. Don’t plan to complete Rainbow Falls. 

Completed level 90 too. Got another Perdita. Had hoped for someone else. Already had her and don’t think I’ve ever used her.


----------



## SG131

I just wish the bugs would also disappear if hit with a sun or cloud. That would make them slightly less annoying.


----------



## SG131

Just opened a free box for Halloween and got Sally!!!!!


----------



## Mickey's Brother

I got Sally as well.  I think it is either Jack or Sally as only options.  Brings me to 99 gold.  Tried for 1 more by buying 2 of the Halloween hits boxes hoping for the rare abominal snowman.  Just got 2 duplicates and not even Hatbox ghost which I am eventually trying to get to level 4.  I used Sally and she is the best of the 3 event characters for me.


----------



## RangerPooh

Didn’t get a free Halloween box, but a 50,000 coin one. Bought three. Got two Babossa and a Davy Jones. Leveled them up.

Edited: closed out and relaunched the app. Got another Sally.


----------



## Mickey's Brother

Finished rainbow falls and got another zero to level him up.  The bugs are easier on rainbow falls with all rolls under 6.


----------



## Moliphino

I got another Jack from the Halloween box and another Sally from Rainbow Falls. I didn't find rainbow falls as hard as the event, thankfully, though I did use a bunch of more items boosts.


----------



## robinb

I got Sally from the box and am on Rainbow Falls now.


----------



## Fall1

I got Jack from the Halloween box!


----------



## robinb

I finished Rainbow Falls. I had to spend 20 gems to keep on going on the second to last challenge. I didn’t have enough lives left to make it otherwise.  I needed 5 items and the game only dropped 2 (doubled to 4) so I bought the extra 10 seconds. Then, it was like spool Christmas and the game dropped another 6-7 spools! At least I got what I paid for. 

I ended up with Zero so now I have all 3 NBC characters.


----------



## figment_jii

The November slate of events has been revealed!  Based on the image included with the schedule, it looks like there will be several new characters.  (My guess for which character debuts with which event is after the event name.)
Coco Challenge: Mama Imelda
Heimlich's Food Fight: Heimlich (but he's not new)
Mickey's Clear the Frosting: the Rainbow Mickey
Ralph Breaks the Internet Team Event: Ralph and Yesss
Darth Vader Villain Event: Darth Vader (not shown, but seems pretty likely)


----------



## Moliphino

I hit the end of item cards and levels this week.


----------



## SG131

Moliphino said:


> I hit the end of item cards and levels this week.


Nice job!


----------



## RangerPooh

Didn't play the Coco event. Only had two of the characters so it wasn't worth investing my time. Instead completed another level.


----------



## madchatter

Interesting thing I just learned. Maybe I’m slow. But I tried for Imelda from the diamond box yesterday. I was willing to try once. I missed. But today she is already in the gold box. So I was able to use a wand and get her and I should still finish the event also. Wish I had known she would be dropped into gold with a day remaining on the event. That would’ve saved 200 gems.


----------



## SG131

Anyone taking a chance on that dual box? I don’t have the coins to, but I’m not sure I would either way. 75k is an expensive box!


----------



## figment_jii

madchatter said:


> Interesting thing I just learned. Maybe I’m slow. But I tried for Imelda from the diamond box yesterday. I was willing to try once. I missed. But today she is already in the gold box. So I was able to use a wand and get her and I should still finish the event also. Wish I had known she would be dropped into gold with a day remaining on the event. That would’ve saved 200 gems.


I can't say for sure, but I think this might one of the first times that the Diamond Box ended before the event ended.  Normally, the new character remains in the Diamond Box through the event and then goes into the Gold or Silver box (if it's not a Diamond Box exclusive).  So I think this might have been a glitch...



SG131 said:


> Anyone taking a chance on that dual box? I don’t have the coins to, but I’m not sure I would either way. 75k is an expensive box!


I would consider getting the box if at least one of the two emojis is something I don't have or if they were previously released Diamond Box exclusives that aren't readily available (like the Star Wars ones or Jack-Jack).  My box has two emojis in it that I already have (Nemo and Pascal), so there really isn't any point in buying the box unless I was trying to level either of them up.


----------



## robinb

SG131 said:


> Anyone taking a chance on that dual box? I don’t have the coins to, but I’m not sure I would either way. 75k is an expensive box!


I have both emojis.  Nemo is OK but I'm not wild about Pascal.   I have not used either emoji by choice for months.


----------



## RangerPooh

I went for the dual box. Got Pascal. Already have him and don't use him often. I'm a creature of habit and tend ot stick with those characters that I know will benefit me. I don;t really even level up. Not interested in spending coins to get random characters that I could care less about. Playing with them levels up too slow as it is.


----------



## Rob H

So I'm on the Disney Villains collection page but I don't have Jafar, Ursala or Maleficent. Is the only way to get them through Villain Challenges?! It's going to take me forever to finish this collection if I can't get those emojis any time soon!!


----------



## figment_jii

All three of those were rewards for their respective Villains event (I think all of the other Purple Box emojis were like that).  So unless something changes, unfortunately, yes, you'll have to wait until the event returns for another chance at them.

Edit: It also looks like a purple villains box is the reward for completely Level 150.


----------



## lucky4you

Hi! I just downloaded and played this game so I could send Disney emojis in texts. I am able to find them on my keyboard and select them. But, they stay in that extra box and I can't copy them into the text. I did searches and that is what people are saying to do. There just isn't an option for me. I can copy if I'm on my regular keyboard. But, not when I switch to the Disney one I have a Samsung galaxy. To admins...I posted this on a separate thread before I saw this one. I'm not sure how to delete it if necessary. Sorry is this was already answered. Thanks for any help!


----------



## figment_jii

Alas, the Disney emojis and the Samsung Galaxy phones do not seem to work really well with each other.  You can't send them like a normal emoji in a text; they end up being an image and you have go through a multiple step process.
1. Go to Settings -> General Management -> Language and Input -> Default Keyboard
2. Select "All Languages Emoji Blitz Keyboard"
3. Go back to your text app (mine is the default Messages)
4. Select the Emojis you want
5. Click on the "Share With" icon (the three dots to the right of the backspace  ) and then select either Existing Contact or New Contact.
6. Then a message thread will open and you can tap on the send message icon.
7. When you're done, tap on the globe looking icon ( ) and it'll give you a short-cut to selecting a keyboard (go back to whatever you had been using so you can type letters/numbers again).

It's pretty cumbersome on a Samsung...I think the emojis are much easier to use if you have an iPhone (not sure about Microsoft-based phones).


----------



## lucky4you

This is what I get when I click on that icon.  I don't see how to get to my contacts or the message thread. I even tried to reply to an ongoing text and can't figure out what to do.


----------



## figment_jii

I can scroll the Share With list and then the Messages icon appears.


----------



## lucky4you

Well, there's always that lol. Thanks, I never thought of or realized that. Problem solved.


----------



## SG131

Ok I’m ready for the next event! I’m stuck on a use 8 Stars in one game mission and I know once I move on to something else I’ll finally get it!


----------



## robinb

SG131 said:


> Ok I’m ready for the next event! I’m stuck on a use 8 Stars in one game mission and I know once I move on to something else I’ll finally get it!


I just got that one. I used my Level 2 Holiday Minnie and it was s piece of cake.


----------



## figment_jii

I've also found Jiminy Cricket and the Magic Mirror useful for the multiple stars missions, but it mostly came down to luck.  Good luck!


----------



## SG131

I do have holiday Minnie but only a level one. Hopefully this Christmas I can level her up. Also still no Jiminy, next time they are selling wands I’ll definitely have him as long as they don’t add any other silver emoji boxes! 

Usually magic mirror or Nemo works for me. No luck yet, but I’m determined not to waste gems to skip it. I did however waste gems on a collector box and got adomenable snowman!


----------



## RangerPooh

Food fight challenge dropped this morning. Breakfast: Use the following characters for 2x the points. Anna, Rapunzel, Princess Atta, Aurora.

Edited: Breakfast level I seem to be getting 18 stars when winning a round with one of the 2x emojis instead of the usual 12. 

By the end of the Breakfast round my stars reached 20 per round won. By round 4 of lunch they increased to 22


----------



## SG131

RangerPooh said:


> Edited: Breakfast level I seem to be getting 18 stars when winning a round with one of the 2x emojis instead of the usual 12.



It’s still giving the 12 plus it gives you credit for how many ice creams you collect. One star for every three but if you’re using a doubling emoji two stars for every three so it goes pretty quick.


----------



## RangerPooh

Just finished the game and collected Heimlick. Fastest game yet.


----------



## Moliphino

A new emoji group collection for Princesses was released today! I already got the first three chests open.

Can we get one for Monsters Inc., Toy Story, and Incredibles, too? There are plenty of each of those now to have a good group.


----------



## figment_jii

Mickey's Birthday event has gone live; I think you need to be online to download (and start) the event.  Steamboat Mickey, Sorcerer Mickey, and Rainbow Mickey are in the Diamond Box, with Rainbow Mickey being a Diamond Box Exclusive.  Final event prize is a Diamond Box.


----------



## robinb

Oooo!  Rainbow Mickey.  I have 400 gems I was saving to level up Holiday Mickey but I might be able to spare 200 gems for Rainbow Mickey if I don't get him at the end of the event.  The app upgraded ... I wonder what holes the developers closed.


----------



## SG131

robinb said:


> Oooo!  Rainbow Mickey.  I have 400 gems I was saving to level up Holiday Mickey but I might be able to spare 200 gems for Rainbow Mickey if I don't get him at the end of the event.  The app upgraded ... I wonder what holes the developers closed.


I was thinking about it but then I saw the chance of getting him was only 15%. I was really hoping rainbow mickey would be a guarantee in the bday event.


----------



## robinb

SG131 said:


> I was thinking about it but then I saw the chance of getting him was only 15%. I was really hoping rainbow mickey would be a guarantee in the bday event.


I would do the two device trick as long as the developers did not plug that loophole.  I have all the other Mickeys.


----------



## MomofKatie

I spent gems for Rainbow Mickey- got him on the third try, after 2 Steamboat Mickeys. His power is pretty good- he drops a rainbow and kicks the board into Blitz mode.


----------



## Fall1

How do you all get so many gems!!??


----------



## robinb

Fall1 said:


> How do you all get so many gems!!??


I spin the wheel as often as I can.  I missed out when I first started because I didn't know that I could watch a video to get a spin.  I will also do the daily challenges to get gems.  I have never spent any money on the game but I have thought about it a few times.  I've been playing it a year and if a good deal comes around I wouldn't be adverse to paying a bit for a gem/coin combo.


----------



## Moliphino

Fall1 said:


> How do you all get so many gems!!??



Leveling up, daily challenges, and spins, but then I hoard them. I haven't yet spent any real money on the game. I don't use gems often at all. 

One more game and I'll be done with this event. I'm just waiting until I'm home and can try to do the two device trick to get rainbow Mickey.


----------



## SG131

Fall1 said:


> How do you all get so many gems!!??


Short answer......by playing too much!


----------



## MomofKatie

Fall1 said:


> How do you all get so many gems!!??


I spend $$$. And I also play a lot. I figure I spend on average $5-10 per week on the game.


----------



## SG131

Well I used the two device trick and after 4 tries finally got rainbow mickey. At first I thought maybe they fixed the loophole cause the first 3 times I got sorceror mickey. I like his power but is a bit slow to charge. Cute though! And I noticed how the last box took 90 pieces of cake for the 90th bday!


----------



## SAHDad

No Rainbow Mickey for me.  I got another Steamboat, and then spent gems (which resulted in another Sorcerer, so at least he leveled).  Hoping to get Rainbow Mickey at the end of Rainbow Falls, but it will probably be another Steamboat.


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished the game, got a Sorcerer Mickey. It was ok since I didn’t have him, but wanted rainbow Mickey instead. Don’t plan to play rainbow falls.


----------



## SG131

I’m slowly working on rainbow falls. I usually don’t play if the prize is just a chest, but for a diamond box I’ll give it a shot. I’ve been hoarding power ups anyways so I have some to use.


----------



## lanejudy

I got Steamboat Willie after the frosting game but scored Rainbow Mickey when I finished Rainbow Falls!


----------



## robinb

I have about 7 more rainbow falls games to go.


----------



## SAHDad

Finished Rainbow Falls this morning and got a Rainbow Mickey.  Huzzah.  Now back to working on missions and hoarding boosts and gems.


----------



## Araminta18

Finished rainbow falls and got another Steamboat Willie.  Used 200 gems and got another Sorcerer Mickey.  Dangit.


----------



## robinb

I got Steamboat Willie for both the event and RF.  At least he's maxed out now.


----------



## figment_jii

The Wreck-It-Ralph 2 Event has started!  It's a team event.  The diamond box emojis are Vanellope (exclusive), Ralph, and Yesss.  I'm guessing it means that Ralph and Yess will be available in the gold box after the event ends, but a Diamond Box is the only way to get Vanellope.


----------



## NJlauren

Note on box 21 if you use Celia and get paired with mike, you will get ridiculous results.  You end up with only 4 emojis in the game so matches and power ups are quick.


----------



## SG131

Just finished the event and got Ralph. I already had Vanellope so he’s a nice addition!


----------



## RangerPooh

Just finished the event, got Ralph. 

Working on level 100. Is it the new norm that you need to complete 50 challenges per level instead of 20? Or is it just this level? Gonna take forever to complete.


----------



## littleladydb

I'm doing the Ralph Wrecks the Internet event. I had just hit Yesss's power and then I crossed two stars which turned every emoji to hearts. And then..... wait for it.... the game locked up! I have no idea how many points I lost. Can I get them somehow?


----------



## MomofKatie

RangerPooh said:


> Just finished the event, got Ralph.
> 
> Working on level 100. Is it the new norm that you need to complete 50 challenges per level instead of 20? Or is it just this level? Gonna take forever to complete.


I think that the number goes up to 25 missions after level 100, and up to 30 after level 200. Having to complete 50 missions only happens for level 100, and you get Yen Sid after you complete it. His power is pretty cool, and he has no upgrades- he is fully powered at level 1.


----------



## SG131

RangerPooh said:


> Just finished the event, got Ralph.
> 
> Working on level 100. Is it the new norm that you need to complete 50 challenges per level instead of 20? Or is it just this level? Gonna take forever to complete.


After level 100 it goes up to 30 missions per level, so in general it’s slower. After I hit 100 I haven’t been focusing too much on leveling up cause it takes so long.


----------



## RangerPooh

Good to know. Thank you. For quite some time I’d thought that at 100 I would get the gnome from Gravity Falls based on the outline. Was surprised it would be Yen Sid. Lol


----------



## MomofKatie

SG131 said:


> After level 100 it goes up to 30 missions per level, so in general it’s slower. After I hit 100 I haven’t been focusing too much on leveling up cause it takes so long.


Thanks for the clarification! I had forgotten how many missions were required after level 100- it has been a while! I'm on level 279 right now. I'll get a gold box emoji when I complete this level, and I'm hoping it is one of the ones I don't have yet.


----------



## robinb

I got Ralph in the end. I’m glad because I already had vanellope and I didn’t like Yesss


----------



## Moliphino

I got another Vanellope at the end, so now she's halfway to level 4. I would've preferred a new emoji, but since they weren't diamond box exclusives I'm ok with it, since I can get them from gold boxes eventually.


----------



## SG131

Thanks to this last wand I finally have at least one of every silver emoji! Jiminey was my last one!


----------



## robinb

SG131 said:


> Thanks to this last wand I finally have at least one of every silver emoji! Jiminey was my last one!


Really?  Jiminey is the BEST.  Congratulations.  He's really great.


----------



## SG131

Darts Vader event starting at midnight, I can’t wait!!! Nothing against Rey and Finn but I’m much more excited for the classic characters.


----------



## dwtootles

I’m disappointed that Finn and Rey don’t make the light sabers double like Luke and Leia do. Makes it a much longer event for me.


----------



## SG131

dwtootles said:


> I’m disappointed that Finn and Rey don’t make the light sabers double like Luke and Leia do. Makes it a much longer event for me.


Yeah I was surprised by that. The drop rate in general is so low though, I think holiday Mickey is the way to go.


----------



## robinb

It’s going to be slow going. I’ve been using Jiminy to get a star to match light sabers.


----------



## RangerPooh

I too was disappointed that Rey and Fin don't have double items so I caved and bought a gem box, got Leia. The game is slow. Don't understand how to break Darth Vaders hold. I thought that it said to use a sun or lightning on the frozen emojis, but that doesn't seem to work.


----------



## LeiaIsAPrincess2

RangerPooh said:


> I too was disappointed that Rey and Fin don't have double items so I caved and bought a gem box, got Leia. The game is slow. Don't understand how to break Darth Vaders hold. I thought that it said to use a sun or lightning on the frozen emojis, but that doesn't seem to work.



I thought that too but you actually need to hit the Darth Vader at the top of the screen. It's super annoying


----------



## robinb

RangerPooh said:


> I too was disappointed that Rey and Fin don't have double items so I caved and bought a gem box, got Leia. The game is slow. Don't understand how to break Darth Vaders hold. I thought that it said to use a sun or lightning on the frozen emojis, but that doesn't seem to work.


You have to hit him with a sun or lighting TWICE.


----------



## SG131

robinb said:


> You have to hit him with a sun or lighting TWICE.


Once for each emoji he has captured. I’ve had some rounds where he has captured 3 emojis so it has taken 3 hits..... which is rather impossible.


----------



## Moliphino

I sprung for a diamond box and got Leia to speed things up. It seems like most games I get 1 or 2, and then on rare occasions the items just keep coming and I get like 12 (with the help of a well placed star or two). There is no in between.


----------



## SAHDad

I'm averaging about 4-5 per game, with a few as low as 2.    Joy has been doing really well for me, since I can place a sun and clear a direct path for the lightsaber, or attack Vader.  I might switch to trying Jiminy Cricket.  I'd buy a diamond box, but I don't have enough gems at the moment.


----------



## SG131

SAHDad said:


> I'm averaging about 4-5 per game, with a few as low as 2.    Joy has been doing really well for me, since I can place a sun and clear a direct path for the lightsaber, or attack Vader.  I might switch to trying Jiminy Cricket.  I'd buy a diamond box, but I don't have enough gems at the moment.


Holiday Mickey was doing really well for me for awhile esp since I have tons of full power power ups saved. But now he’s down to getting just a couple a game so maybe I’ll give joy a try.


----------



## RangerPooh

Just reached level 25 and got Vader in the villain box. Averaging 2 light sabers with Lria before doubling. Holiday Mickey was doing well for a short period of time before slowing down. Might try Joy as a PP mentioned. Or Cinderella as I have a sun challenge. Might as well make progress somewhere.


----------



## Charade67

I used the diamond box and got Luke. The drop rate is awful. I think I will try to switch up the emojis too.


----------



## SG131

RangerPooh said:


> Just reached level 25 and got Vader in the villain box. Averaging 2 light sabers with Lria before doubling. Holiday Mickey was doing well for a short period of time before slowing down. Might try Joy as a PP mentioned. Or Cinderella as I have a sun challenge. Might as well make progress somewhere.


you mean 15 right?? If you managed to hit 25 already you’re a miracle worker with this low drop rate!!!

EDIT: and now at level 16 Darth is starting to block of 4 squares at once making it really difficult to do much unless you hit him a couple times.


----------



## MomofKatie

I used gems to buy a diamond box at the start of the event and got Leia- used her for the entire time. Also used gems to buy the "10x more items" sale several times. Finished event yesterday afternoon.

Drop rate was pretty low- I think the most lightsabers I ever managed to get was 13, and that was after pairing a double score lightsaber with a rainbow star early on. I averaged more like 4-5 per game.

The trick to getting rid of Darth was stockpiling powerups and hitting him several times as soon as he showed up. He was really annoying, though, and he held up the emojis way too long, IMO. Made the event unnecessarily tough.


----------



## lanejudy

I've done fairly well with Holiday Mickey, since I don't have either of the doublers and not enough gems.  I've been getting 8-10 light sabers each game, and a couple of games as high as 13-15 when I used a rainbow star.  I gave up trying to knock Darth Vader off, it didn't seem to make him disappear any faster.  If I have power-ups to play I'll use them, but otherwise I just play in a different area of the board for a bit.

Is there a Rainbow Falls after this event is completed?


----------



## RangerPooh

SG131 said:


> you mean 15 right?? If you managed to hit 25 already you’re a miracle worker with this low drop rate!!!
> 
> EDIT: and now at level 16 Darth is starting to block of 4 squares at once making it really difficult to do much unless you hit him a couple times.



Yes, I meant 15. I'm currently on 25. My drop rate with a 2X emoji still continues to be 1-2. Holiday Mickey is anywhere from 4-15 depending on whether or not I match a light saber and star.


----------



## RangerPooh

Just finished the challenge. Got another Vader, my third this game. One if the last rounds Holidsy Mickey got me 13ight sabers, otherwise most characters were duds including Leia.


----------



## RangerPooh

FYI- there is a rainbow falls


----------



## SAHDad

Ugh.  This event is terrible.  Holiday Mickey isn't doing me much good, and Leia is no better.  Joy has been my big saber getter, but I am still on chest 25, going at 2-4 per game.  If rainbow falls is anything like other events, there is no point in actually trying it.

And, it's buggy as heck.  At least once every 4 or 5 games, Vader will go away and there will be holes on the board.  Empty spaces, with no emojis, and no emojis will drop past them.  I can blitz, and they remain, I can hit them with a sun or cloud, and they remain.  Once they show up, I may as well stop playing and let the clock run out, because the board is effectively dead.


----------



## SG131

SAHDad said:


> Ugh.  This event is terrible.  Holiday Mickey isn't doing me much good, and Leia is no better.  Joy has been my big saber getter, but I am still on chest 25, going at 2-4 per game.  If rainbow falls is anything like other events, there is no point in actually trying it.
> 
> And, it's buggy as heck.  At least once every 4 or 5 games, Vader will go away and there will be holes on the board.  Empty spaces, with no emojis, and no emojis will drop past them.  I can blitz, and they remain, I can hit them with a sun or cloud, and they remain.  Once they show up, I may as well stop playing and let the clock run out, because the board is effectively dead.


Mine has been buggy, but not like that. That sounds irritating. I have had it where the emojis are released but Vadar still doesn’t disappear until I hit him again with a sun or a cloud. That one actually works in my favor. If I can avoid hitting for awhile that’ll be that much longer till he comes back.


----------



## CallieMar

I have level 2 Leia and am averaging only 1 lightsaber per game so slogging through has been painful. I’m lucky if I can get 2-3 to drop, and the most I’ve gotten was 10 (before doubling)but that only happened once. I tried switching over to Chip(munk) but he’s only level 1 so not much better. Rainbow falls better be easy for me lol.


----------



## SG131

Whelp....level one of rainbow falls, collect ONE lightsaber, and guess what, one is exactly how many I collected..... The level 2 mission to collect 3 is looking grim.....


----------



## robinb

I'm still on Level 20.  I'm not sure if I'll finish the challenge because of the low drop rate.


----------



## CallieMar

Got Luke in Rainbow Falls, so now I have all three emojis from the event!  After failing a level when I only needed 3 lightsabers (and I have Leia to double), I ended up using More Items on any level that called for more than 2 lightsabers.


----------



## Araminta18

blergh, i bought a diamond box and got luke and then completed rainbow falls and got luke again


----------



## Wubar

Araminta18 said:


> blergh, i bought a diamond box and got luke and then completed rainbow falls and got luke again


Opposite for me, have 2 leias when I was hoping rainbow falls would net me luke.  Oh well.


----------



## SG131

Araminta18 said:


> blergh, i bought a diamond box and got luke and then completed rainbow falls and got luke again


Same here, what a waste of saved up resources. I used a bunch of powerups I had saved since I was running out of time. All for another Luke.


----------



## robinb

I didn’t even finish the event. Oh well. 

I’m saving my gems to max out Holiday Mickey.


----------



## SG131

I just saw the December food fight event starting I think the 19th has jack jack as the completion prize! I’m super excited to have a good shot at him. I was looking ahead to see what events I would be missing while on vacation. One event where you need the character to complete missions, I usually don’t play those anyway.

The other is a Snow White event. I’ve got all the characters so it won’t kill me if I don’t do it. Maybe I’ll find some time waiting in line to play that one. That seems timed with the opening of the new Artist Point character meal!


----------



## scootersjunk

I have some trouble completing a challenge as I do not know what emoji to use in the challenge?  I have been asked to use up 26 clouds using an emoji which is illustrated with a purple cube with a skull etched on it.  What emoji should I use?


----------



## SG131

scootersjunk said:


> I have some trouble completing a challenge as I do not know what emoji to use in the challenge?  I have been asked to use up 26 clouds using an emoji which is illustrated with a purple cube with a skull etched on it.  What emoji should I use?


That would require one of the purple box villains like darth Vader Captain Hook queen of hearts etc.


----------



## scootersjunk

SG131 said:


> That would require one of the purple box villains like darth Vader Captain Hook queen of hearts etc.


 And so begets the next question, how to I get a "purple box villain"?  I do not see that as an option when I go to the Shop.


----------



## SG131

scootersjunk said:


> And so begets the next question, how to I get a "purple box villain"?  I do not see that as an option when I go to the Shop.


You have to earn them in challenges like the darth vadar challenge that just passed. If you don’t have any villains you’ll have to pay 20 gems to skip the task or wait for the next villain event which may be awhile.


----------



## figment_jii

I know this is old news, but just in case anyone is not on social media.  The December schedule of events:


----------



## Wubar

Esmeralda! Love any references to Hunchback, I feel that is an underrated film. Big fan of that one...


----------



## robinb

My ability to watch videos for free spins is gone.  Does it work for everyone else?  I’m traveling and I’m in Puerto Rico. Is it a US Mainland thing only?


----------



## Moliphino

robinb said:


> My ability to watch videos for free spins is gone.  Does it work for everyone else?  I’m traveling and I’m in Puerto Rico. Is it a US Mainland thing only?



I can't remember if I was able to do it in Spain or not. Have you tried restarting your phone? That usually works for me.


----------



## Rob H

How do you get the rainbow lightning bolts?
I had one a long time ago but I don't remember how I got it and have not seen a way to get another one since.
Thanks!


----------



## Moliphino

Rob H said:


> How do you get the rainbow lightning bolts?
> I had one a long time ago but I don't remember how I got it and have not seen a way to get another one since.
> Thanks!



You usually get one during Food Fight events.


----------



## RangerPooh

90s game launched this morning. Specific character challenges to complete in order to reach the prize. It looks like the characters are Flick, Mulan, Esmeralda, and Lumiere. I don;t have the last two so I'll be passing.


----------



## RangerPooh

Snow White game launched today. High item counts to reach, but drops are reasonable. Use 2x emoji and it moves faster. 

Level 15 gold box I got Oswald.


----------



## figment_jii

Interesting...the Snow White event started yesterday (13th) for me.  Diamond box contains Snow White, Dopey, or the Magic Mirror.


----------



## RangerPooh

I used gems and got another Dopey. Currently on last level.


----------



## cmarsh31

Finished yesterday with level 2 Dopey. Got Snow White in the diamond box at the end (so now she's level 2 too). Using her to do Rainbow Falls. Not too bad. I like this challenge more than some of the others.


----------



## RangerPooh

Just finished the game. Got another Dopey. Was hoping for the mirror. Played all but two rounds with Snow White.


----------



## SAHDad

Finished it and got Magic Mirror, but it was a slog with Snow at level 1.  I'm trying Rainbow Falls, but it keeps kicking my butt and sending me back to the start.


----------



## SG131

Well I was able to finish the game while sitting here waiting for my Artist Point reservation. Level 2 dopey worked pretty well for me. Got another magic mirror so she’s now level 2, can’t wait to try the expanded powers. I don’t think I’ll have a change to do rainbow falls though.


----------



## madchatter

SG131 said:


> Well I was able to finish the game while sitting here waiting for my Artist Point reservation. Level 2 dopey worked pretty well for me. Got another magic mirror so she’s now level 2, can’t wait to try the expanded powers. I don’t think I’ll have a change to do rainbow falls though.


How’s the new character meal?


----------



## SG131

madchatter said:


> How’s the new character meal?


Awesome. I was really impressed.


----------



## Araminta18

Oosh rainbow falls was hard.  Level 4 on the last round kept kicking my butt--I eventually had to pay the 20 gems to get a second chance so I didn't have to get sent back to the beginning.  Was worth it though, I got a second magic mirror.


----------



## SG131

Araminta18 said:


> Oosh rainbow falls was hard.  Level 4 on the last round kept kicking my butt--I eventually had to pay the 20 gems to get a second chance so I didn't have to get sent back to the beginning.  Was worth it though, I got a second magic mirror.


How many apples did you need?


----------



## Araminta18

SG131 said:


> How many apples did you need?



I don't remember off the top of my head--I was using Snow White, so my apples were doubled, but I think it was close to 100?


----------



## SG131

Araminta18 said:


> I don't remember off the top of my head--I was using Snow White, so my apples were doubled, but I think it was close to 100?


WOW


----------



## Bella Paige

SG131 said:


> WOW



I finished Rainbow Falls and the most I had to get was I believe 65.


----------



## robinb

Hi Blitzers!  I’ve been on a 10 day cruise vacation and wasn’t able to download the new game until yesterday. Even with Dopey I wasn’t able to finish it. I’m bummed because I really wanted the Magic Mirror!

Good news is I managed to complete all my Silver emojies!


----------



## figment_jii

Looking through the next three events, it looks like only Holiday Pluto is going to be a completely "new" emoji, right?  It took me a moment, but I think "Harold" (from the New Year's Team Event) is the Yeti.


----------



## RangerPooh

Food fight dropped today. Few new features in it.


----------



## RangerPooh

Currently on level 3 of the lunch round (using 2x emoji) and won my first game. A bit frustrating to lose every round, good thing I'm getting 2x the points.


----------



## Mrs Geek

OK so these spoons are ANNOYING! I'm glad there's a new challenging element but I find myself yelling expletives every time a spoon comes and sweeps away a sun or star. Oh, and if your opponent gets a spoon and you have no power ups on the board, it sits and waits patiently for you to get one so it can swipe it up. Grr!


----------



## MomofKatie

Mrs Geek said:


> OK so these spoons are ANNOYING! I'm glad there's a new challenging element but I find myself yelling expletives every time a spoon comes and sweeps away a sun or star. Oh, and if your opponent gets a spoon and you have no power ups on the board, it sits and waits patiently for you to get one so it can swipe it up. Grr!


I know, right?!? I'm not a fan of those darn spoons.


----------



## SAHDad

Food fight was fairly easy this time, mainly because I finally had a doubler emoji all the way through.  

What was the gift for today (Dec 20)?  I claimed it but did not have my glasses on, so I did not catch what it was.


----------



## robinb

SAHDad said:


> Food fight was fairly easy this time, mainly because I finally had a doubler emoji all the way through.
> 
> What was the gift for today (Dec 20)?  I claimed it but did not have my glasses on, so I did not catch what it was.


I’m on the dessert round. Todsy’s Gift was a magic wand.


----------



## SAHDad

robinb said:


> I’m on the dessert round. Todsy’s Gift was a magic wand.



Thanks.  Went ahead and used it already.  I still am missing 24 of the gold emojis, so anything that helps close that gap is a plus.  Nothing is anywhere close to maxed out yet, however.  (My back of the envelope calculations says that I need a mere 63,000,000 coins, give or take, to max all the gold emojis out.)


----------



## SG131

Finished the event today, so excited for jack jack.  Had a level 2 Elastigirl so that helped a lot.  I was also very glad to see the wand, of course I JUST bought a gold box before opening it, so I'll have to wait until I get 30,000 more coins to use it.  I'd really love to get disgust one of these days.  I imagine she has some fun expressions.


----------



## RangerPooh

Used Disgust and Mr. Incredible for the game. Lost the vast majority of fights, but finished earlier today and got Jack Jack.


----------



## SG131

Now on to the item collection event.  Holiday Pluto looks cute!


----------



## robinb

SG131 said:


> Now on to the item collection event.  Holiday Pluto looks cute!


He shows as "locked" on my phone.  Does that mean I can't buy him?

Nevermind.  I had a brain fart.  I already have Holiday Mickey & Minnie so they don't show locked.  I'm trying to get him with the 2-device trick.


----------



## figment_jii

Right now, Holiday Pluto is only available via the Diamond Box.  Mine shows that players have a 35% chance of getting Holiday Mickey, a 35% change of getting Holiday Minnie, and a 30% chance of getting Holiday Pluto from the Diamond Box.  Holiday Pluto is greyed out for me because I don't yet have him.  The reward at the end of the event is a Diamond Box, so if you finish the event, you'll get at least one "free" Diamond Box to try and get Holiday Pluto from.  Good luck everyone!

I't cute that this event is very Disneyland-focused!

Board 1: 2 Wreath (Holiday Minnie), 2 Holiday Light (Holiday Pluto)
Board 2: 4 Holiday Light (Holiday Pluto)


----------



## robinb

figment_jii said:


> Right now, Holiday Pluto is only available via the Diamond Box.  Mine shows that players have a 35% chance of getting Holiday Mickey, a 35% change of getting Holiday Minnie, and a 30% chance of getting Holiday Pluto from the Diamond Box.  Holiday Pluto is greyed out for me because I don't yet have him.  The reward at the end of the event is a Diamond Box, so if you finish the event, you'll get at least one "free" Diamond Box to try and get Holiday Pluto from.  Good luck everyone!
> 
> I't cute that this event is very Disneyland-focused!
> 
> Board 1: 2 Wreath (Holiday Minnie), 2 Holiday Light (Holiday Pluto)
> Board 2: 4 Holiday Light (Holiday Pluto)


I wanted to grab Pluto right away to help with the bingo.  I finally got him!  I LOVE the Holiday emojis.  I might have to actually buy some gems to level them up.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed there will be an offer later during the event.


----------



## LeiaIsAPrincess2

I've gotten 2 Holiday Mickey's so far from buying boxes and I already had Minnie. Keeping my fingers crossed for Pluto in the final box!


----------



## GOOFY D

Very frustrated.  I have been playing the Christmas event,  I am on second board (of 4) and have 1 gift to clear.  I have collected at least 30 gifts in games and NONE are the one that I need to clear the board. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## momof2n2

I can’t believe there is a thread for this!  Been a Blitzers for almost two years!  

Finished holiday event today with another Mickey...  really wanted Minnie.


----------



## robinb

GOOFY D said:


> Very frustrated.  I have been playing the Christmas event,  I am on second board (of 4) and have 1 gift to clear.  I have collected at least 30 gifts in games and NONE are the one that I need to clear the board. Am I doing something wrong?


These "bingo" events are like that.  I would recommend that you start to switch up your emoji.  That sometimes shakes this up a bit.


----------



## momof2n2

robinb said:


> These "bingo" events are like that.  I would recommend that you start to switch up your emoji.  That sometimes shakes this up a bit.



I agree with this 100%.


----------



## Araminta18

I finished the event and got Holiday Pluto!  i already had Holiday Mickie and Minnie, so was really happy to get pluto


----------



## momof2n2

robinb said:


> Hi Blitzers!  I’ve been on a 10 day cruise vacation and wasn’t able to download the new game until yesterday. Even with Dopey I wasn’t able to finish it. I’m bummed because I really wanted the Magic Mirror!
> 
> Good news is I managed to complete all my Silver emojies!



I wasn’t  able to finish the rainbow falls either.  I spent hours in the car waiting for my son to be done an activity and I just kept reloading lives and I still kept losing on the falls. Normally, if i get really stuck I ask my DD14 to Blitz for me (she’s unbelievable), but she wasn’t with me and after I got home she was in bed and I forgot the next day and then it was too late. (I was already a day behind.)  DD loves the mirror’s power so I’m bummed I didn’t get it...


----------



## momof2n2

Nvm


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished the event and got holiday Pluto. Was excited to get him as I already have holiday Mickey and Minnie.


----------



## Charade67

I finished the event and got Minnie. I was happy because I missed her the last time she was here. I decided to go ahead and buy Pluto. My next goal is to max out all of my silver emojis.


----------



## CallieMar

Finished the event and got Pluto! I’m still missing Holiday Mickey, bought two boxes and got Minnie both times, she’s up to level 3 now.


----------



## figment_jii

I also got Holiday Pluto at the end of the event!  I have Holiday Mickey and Holiday Minnie, so I was quite happy to get Pluto!


----------



## SG131

Well no holiday Pluto for me. Finished the event and got another Mickey. Bought a box and also got a Mickey. Maybe for Christmas in July I’ll have better luck.


----------



## momof2n2

Just finished this team event. It felt hard to me. And in the end I only got a second Crush, whom I’ve never used outside the event. Anti-climactic...


----------



## SG131

momof2n2 said:


> Just finished this team event. It felt hard to me. And in the end I only got a second Crush, whom I’ve never used outside the event. Anti-climactic...


Im only about halfway through and yeah I was thinking some of the goals took awhile. I have all but lightening McQueen so chances are I’ll end up with a double of an emoji I don’t use much too.


----------



## MomofKatie

So far the team event has been pretty easy. I have all of the emojis except the Yeti- it would be nice to get her, but I'm not gonna hold my breath.


----------



## RangerPooh

Slow going for me. I've been using Yeti as he has a high point count and I haven;t used him too much recently.


----------



## RangerPooh

Question, do the fireworks do anything? I’ve noticed them at certain levels on the game board, but when I finish the level they just disappear. Would have thought I’d get a nice fireworks display or something.


----------



## Wubar

I haven't noticed the fireworks doing anything. I thought they were going to be part of the game, like those games where the fireworks eventually explode if you don't get rid of them.  I ended up with Mr toad.  Blah.


----------



## Figarro

RangerPooh said:


> Question, do the fireworks do anything? I’ve noticed them at certain levels on the game board, but when I finish the level they just disappear. Would have thought I’d get a nice fireworks display or something.



I think the fireworks are only icons to inform you which levels require the event emojis, as opposed to "general" levels which only ask you (for example) to use 100 clouds.
Previous team events also have similar levels and used different icons.


----------



## MomofKatie

Finished the event this morning, and lo and behold, I got Yeti!!! That was the only emoji I didn't already have. Very happy about that.


----------



## SG131

I finished this afternoon and got lightening which was the only emoji of the team event that I didn’t have so I was happy about that too. Shocked I didn’t get a double!


----------



## RangerPooh

Just finished and got Mr Toad. Was happy to get him as he was the one I didn’t have.


----------



## ksoehrlein

I’m stuck on level 20 of the team event. It doesn’t seem to be crediting me for using all of the sunshines that I’m using each round, so it’s very slow going.


----------



## momof2n2

Started Magic Key event. These ones stress me out for some reason. I used a bunch of power ups for the team event, so I’m hoping to build up my arsenal again.


----------



## RangerPooh

Magic Key event? I didn't get that, even after closing out the app. Guess I'll wait and see if it appears.


----------



## RangerPooh

Anyone go for the Celebration Box?


----------



## Wubar

RangerPooh said:


> Magic Key event? I didn't get that, even after closing out the app. Guess I'll wait and see if it appears.


I don't think that officially starts until Jan 1st or later. But there are tricks and hacks that people use to get ahead on this game, I think....


----------



## SG131

RangerPooh said:


> Anyone go for the Celebration Box?


Nope, i had everyone in there already.  I also wasted a bunch of gems last week to buy emoji charges so I'm tapped out.  I'm 4 more charges away from maxing out Joy.


----------



## Quellman

RangerPooh said:


> Anyone go for the Celebration Box?


I got Tiana.  Wasn't all impressed. and you can't use the magic wand o n the celebration box.


----------



## Mrs Geek

Finally finished the event! Got Barbossa which is awesome because I didn't have him and also because I FINALLY have a PotC emoji to play when the inevitable pirate task comes around so I won't have to pay gems to skip it!


----------



## robinb

Mrs Geek said:


> Finally finished the event! Got Barbossa which is awesome because I didn't have him and also because I FINALLY have a PotC emoji to play when the inevitable pirate task comes around so I won't have to pay gems to skip it!


I like Barbossa much better than Jack. 

I got the Abominable Snowman which I did not have.


----------



## MomofKatie

So far, slow going on the key event. I'm getting only one key most of the time- got 2 a few times, highest was 4, and that was after spending 5 gems for an extra.


----------



## figment_jii

I feel like the Magic Key events have always been slow going (at least for me).  I've pretty much stopped trying; if I get any keys, great, if not, no big deal.


----------



## RangerPooh

Agree that this event is too slow. I’m getting one key per game, occasionally two. Working on my level up challenges instead. If I get a key great. If not, it’s not my focus.


----------



## MonaMN

Agree - and they keep increasing the number of keys needed to open the boxes. Annoying.


----------



## SG131

RangerPooh said:


> Agree that this event is too slow. I’m getting one key per game, occasionally two. Working on my level up challenges instead. If I get a key great. If not, it’s not my focus.


Yeah I’m doing the same. Focusing on the missions or focusing on keys I still only get 1 or maybe 2 max keys per game so it doesn’t seem to make much of a difference. I don’t see any chance of me finishing this one.


----------



## SAHDad

Agree on the abysmal drop rate on the keys.  I am averaging 1, and when I spent gems, I only got 2.  I could handle the number of keys needed to open chests, if the event were not only 2 days.  As it is, I probably won't even finish the bronze chests for this one, since I was traveling much of the day yesterday and couldn't play.


----------



## figment_jii

The January slate of events has been posted.


----------



## momof2n2

I walked away from key event.  Too slow and not really going to beef up my stores of power ups.

Actually - I also walked away from it because I’m simply addicted to the game and I’m trying to play it less. I’ve had to delete it twice because I can’t moderate. I’ve reinstalled twice now and started over.  This last reinstall was mid-October and it was just then I (accidentally) found the hack to keep getting lives. It didn’t help my obsession.  I moved the game on my iPhone to a folder I’d really have to work at to open it and I haven’t played since Sunday in an effort to behave.


----------



## Moliphino

I did finish after getting a late start on the event. It helped that I leveled up and got 15 lives yesterday.


----------



## SAHDad

I already have all of the emojis for the diamond box at the end, so I am stressing about not finishing a lot less now.


----------



## MonaMN

SAHDad said:


> Agree on the abysmal drop rate on the keys.  I am averaging 1, and when I spent gems, I only got 2.  I could handle the number of keys needed to open chests, if the event were not only 2 days.  As it is, I probably won't even finish the bronze chests for this one, since I was traveling much of the day yesterday and couldn't play.


Yup.  I still have two bronze boxes left... not going to make it much further. *shrug*


----------



## SG131

MonaMN said:


> Yup.  I still have two bronze boxes left... not going to make it much further. *shrug*


Ive still got 3 bronzes so I don’t think I’m going to finish. But I do feel like the drop rate is a bit better on the second day than the first. And by a bit I mean occasionally two keys a round!


----------



## RangerPooh

The most keys that I ever got in one round was 3, but sadly it was usually only 1. I didn't finish the event. Had 3 bronze boxes and one of the silver chests remaining when the game finished.


----------



## RangerPooh

Got as far as I’m gonna get in this event. Completed all but Pinocchio who I didn’t have.


----------



## figment_jii

For those that do not have Pinocchio, something to consider that he's a Silver Box emoji.  He should be available in the Silver Boxes after the event ends.


----------



## SAHDad

I opened the game this morning and found that they had added a new group - if you have maxed out all of the Monsters, Inc emojis (Mike, Sully, Randall, Roz and Celia), you get Boo.  

Between her and Pinocchio, I have spent the last few days buying silver chests to max them out again, instead of gold.


----------



## RangerPooh

I noticed that too. I suddenly was racking up coins for my Monsters Inc characters. I think that I only have 2 characters who are maxed out, but then I'm cheap on spending coins, and don't play with certain characters unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## MomofKatie

I love when they add groups that I already have maxed out- the Monsters Inc group gave me a bunch of coins, gems, and Boo! I just need to get another 15,000 coins and I will have her maxed out, too.


----------



## SAHDad

MomofKatie said:


> I love when they add groups that I already have maxed out- the Monsters Inc group gave me a bunch of coins, gems, and Boo! I just need to get another 15,000 coins and I will have her maxed out, too.


I didn't have that many coins.  She's at level 2 now, and I will have her maxed out in a couple of days, if I concentrate on coins instead of collections or missions.


----------



## MomofKatie

SAHDad said:


> I didn't have that many coins.  She's at level 2 now, and I will have her maxed out in a couple of days, if I concentrate on coins instead of collections or missions.


I'm only concentrating on coins right now- I have once again finished all the available levels and item cards. I haven't gotten any new levels or item cards in more than 2 weeks (I maxed out at level 290). I work on the daily challenges and any events that come along- once I finish those, I go with an emoji that will give me a high coin count for my playing time, so I can level up as many of my emojis as I can.


----------



## figment_jii

The Hades Villain event has gone live!  Hercules, Meg, and Pegasus double the tokens and are available in the Diamond Box.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## SG131

Making good progress so far. Just opened first Hades box. Once I finish the event Hades will be level 3 so that’ll be nice to have a higher level villain.


----------



## RangerPooh

Already on last level! Made quick progress with Meg.


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished the event. Last box was Hades. Second Hades in the game, at least for me. Rainbow falls is next but I usually don’t play those.


----------



## Charade67

I’m not having much success with the Hercules characters.  I am getting more with holiday Mickey.


----------



## SG131

I’m not a fan of Hercules so I used meg and Pegasus. Finished quickly now onto rainbow falls. I will probably at least try it and see how it goes. I only play rainbow when the reward is diamond box.


----------



## RangerPooh

I played the first page of Rainbow Falls, had no clue that it had multiple pages. Clearly I don;t play past the first page. Passed on going further and instead returned to leveling.


----------



## robinb

I'm at the end of RF and it was super easy.  I did the event using emojis that completed missions instead of ones that would create a lot of coins (like Herc or Holiday Mickey).  I have one more game to play (I think I need 6 coins) and I'm waiting for my second device to charge up so I can get Pegasus.


----------



## SAHDad

Finished the event to get Hades up to lvl 3 (since I had him before), then did all of RF (and wound up getting Herc, who I did not have).  I did the whole thing with doublers, and burned a lot of boosts on RF because (1) I hate restarting; and (2) some of them required 14 or 15 coins (shields?  whatever those drops were), and even with doublers it was tricky sometimes.  OTOH, I rarely use boosts, so burning through full power each time still left me with more than 30 of them. . . .


----------



## SG131

SAHDad said:


> Finished the event to get Hades up to lvl 3 (since I had him before), then did all of RF (and wound up getting Herc, who I did not have).  I did the whole thing with doublers, and burned a lot of boosts on RF because (1) I hate restarting; and (2) some of them required 14 or 15 coins (shields?  whatever those drops were), and even with doublers it was tricky sometimes.  OTOH, I rarely use boosts, so burning through full power each time still left me with more than 30 of them. . . .


I also finished rainbow falls using some of my stored power ups. I still have 87 full powers and 40 more item boosts.....so I’m really a hoarder.....

I was realize surprised at how many coin things it took for the last rainbow falls page.


----------



## SG131

Splurged for one of the diamond collection boxes since it was guaranteed not to be a duplicate. Got violet from the Incredibles. I still would really like to get disgust or limiere but neither were options. Inching closer to having all the gold box emojis. Need 9 more until the new ones are released and raise that number.


----------



## MomofKatie

SG131 said:


> Splurged for one of the diamond collection boxes since it was guaranteed not to be a duplicate. Got violet from the Incredibles. I still would really like to get disgust or limiere but neither were options. Inching closer to having all the gold box emojis. Need 9 more until the new ones are released and raise that number.


I splurged on 2 boxes! My choices were Zero, Webby, and Gizmoduck, and I got Zero and Gizmoduck. Now, I'm only missing Jessie, Webby, and Bernard.


----------



## momof2n2

I just got the new update with the new publisher.  I’m not liking these series boxes and I’m now wondering if they’ve done away with the ability to hack into more lives...  (or other hacks).


----------



## SG131

momof2n2 said:


> I just got the new update with the new publisher.  I’m not liking these series boxes and I’m now wondering if they’ve done away with the ability to hack into more lives...  (or other hacks).


I’m not liking the series boxes either. And it doesn’t seem to let you click on emoji to use power while other stuff is going on. I guess since there’s one series box I have all of the emojis for it technically increases my odds of getting a new emoji when I buy a box but I’d still rather try for all of them and get who I get.


----------



## RangerPooh

I'm not liking it either. Notcaring for the latest game that dropped today as well. Guess we'll see if other changes have been made. Wonder what others users are saying on their page?


----------



## figment_jii

I'm not quite sure I understand the point of having the series boxes, but I suppose the odds are better now (1 in 18, 1 in 19, 1 in 21, and 1 in 66 opposed to 1 in 124), which could help folks that only missing a few emojis.  Maybe they'll be doing something in the future (e.g., "Use a Series 1 emoji to clear 500 emojis" or something like that).  For now, I don't really have much of an opinion about the boxes.  

It looks like both Sora and Aqua are Diamond Box Exclusives.  We get one Diamond Box at the end of the event, but if folks want both new emojis, we'll need to buy at least one Diamond Box.  I don't really know anything about Kingdom Hearts, but I suppose the completionist in me will end up trying to get both by the end of the event.


----------



## SG131

figment_jii said:


> I'm not quite sure I understand the point of having the series boxes, but I suppose the odds are better now (1 in 18, 1 in 19, 1 in 21, and 1 in 66 opposed to 1 in 124), which could help folks that only missing a few emojis.  Maybe they'll be doing something in the future (e.g., "Use a Series 1 emoji to clear 500 emojis" or something like that).  For now, I don't really have much of an opinion about the boxes.
> 
> It looks like both Sora and Aqua are Diamond Box Exclusives.  We get one Diamond Box at the end of the event, but if folks want both new emojis, we'll need to buy at least one Diamond Box.  I don't really know anything about Kingdom Hearts, but I suppose the completionist in me will end up trying to get both by the end of the event.


I think there is a rainbow falls with diamond box at the end too. I'll probably give it a try but wont buy a diamond box if i dont get them that way. I have no clue who either of these characters are so not worth it.


----------



## Moliphino

figment_jii said:


> I'm not quite sure I understand the point of having the series boxes, but I suppose the odds are better now (1 in 18, 1 in 19, 1 in 21, and 1 in 66 opposed to 1 in 124), which could help folks that only missing a few emojis.  Maybe they'll be doing something in the future (e.g., "Use a Series 1 emoji to clear 500 emojis" or something like that).  For now, I don't really have much of an opinion about the boxes.



Yeah, I'm undecided on the boxes, too, at this point. It could be helpful, it could be a pain in the butt.

I am happy to have more levels and item collections (Blue Fairy at 300!). And I do like the "clear the..." events.


----------



## Wubar

Moliphino said:


> Yeah, I'm undecided on the boxes, too, at this point. It could be helpful, it could be a pain in the butt.
> 
> I am happy to have more levels and item collections (Blue Fairy at 300!). And I do like the "clear the..." events.


So There is a blue fairy at 300? Good to know .  I've been pretty much stagnating, going through daily challenges and hoping for events to play ever since I passed level 200 a few weeks ago. Even my item collections are maxed out, with a "more coming soon" slogan plastered on that 3rd tab.


----------



## ceemys

Did anyone else see the message that we won't be able to play Emoji Blitz after Jam City takes over?  The game change a bit but we can still play. Maybe I’m reading too much into it. ‍


----------



## figment_jii

ceemys said:


> Did anyone else see the message that we won't be able to play Emoji Blitz after Jam City takes over?  The game change a bit but we can still play. Maybe I’m reading too much into it. ‍


You won't be able to play Emoji Blitz in the future if you don't agree to transfer the game data to Jam City.  However, if you agree to transfer (and to Jam City's Terms of Service & Privacy Policy), you'll still be able to play after the transition is finished.


----------



## ceemys

figment_jii said:


> You won't be able to play Emoji Blitz in the future if you don't agree to transfer the game data to Jam City.  However, if you agree to transfer (and to Jam City's Terms of Service & Privacy Policy), you'll still be able to play after the transition is finished.



That's what I thinking but I was 2nd guessing myself.   It just reads weird.  LOL


----------



## momof2n2

Will it really increase your chances of getting one she don’t have? Because they can just continue giving you  duplicates, correct? 

 I absolutely suspect that they will start saying things like “use 16 stars with an emoji from series 2,”  etc.   so much for using Joy every time I want sunshines… If they make me use a character from another box. 

 Maybe this will cure my addiction.


----------



## SG131

momof2n2 said:


> Will it really increase your chances of getting one she don’t have? Because they can just continue giving you  duplicates, correct?
> 
> I absolutely suspect that they will start saying things like “use 16 stars with an emoji from series 2,”  etc.   so much for using Joy every time I want sunshines… If they make me use a character from another box.
> 
> Maybe this will cure my addiction.


They can keep giving you duplicates but if you have all the emojis from a series (I have all series 3 and I only need 1 more series 1, I may wait for a Magic wand to make sure I finish that series), then you don’t buy that box so you don’t have a chance of getting any of those emojis where when it was all combined that’s 20ish more emojis you were likely to get a duplicate of instead of a new one. 

I guess I’ll be patient at try to reserve judgement until playing this way a bit.....


----------



## Moliphino

ceemys said:


> Did anyone else see the message that we won't be able to play Emoji Blitz after Jam City takes over?  The game change a bit but we can still play. Maybe I’m reading too much into it. ‍



Did you enter an age under 13 when you started the game? Apparently Jam City doesn't allow players under 13.


----------



## SAHDad

I actually kind of like the series boxes, simply because I can concentrate on one series at a time.  I was feeling a distinct lack of progress on the gold boxes, just because my odds of increasing any one particular one was 1/122.  But I could concentrate on series 1, and have a 1/19 of getting the emoji that I want to improve.


----------



## robinb

momof2n2 said:


> I just got the new update with the new publisher.  I’m not liking these series boxes and I’m now wondering if they’ve done away with the ability to hack into more lives...  (or other hacks).


I like the new series boxes.  I like that I have a better chance of getting specific emojis. Of course, when I bought my first Series I box I got another of my least favorite emoji Nick.


----------



## figment_jii

momof2n2 said:


> Will it really increase your chances of getting one she don’t have? Because they can just continue giving you  duplicates, correct?


In theory, I think that should increase your odds of getting a specific emoji.  Let's say you're only missing Stitch (part of Series I box).  Previously, you would have had a 1 in 124 (that's how many "gold" emojis are in my game - it might differ for others depending on how many of the previous Diamond Box exclusives and group emojis have been unlocked).  That means you had less than a 1% chance of getting Stitch (or really any specific emoji from the Gold Box because all emojis have an equal chance).  Now, as part of the Series 1 box, you have about a 5% chance of getting a Stitch emoji (1 in 19).  So in theory, the odds of getting the emoji you are hoping for would increase, but it still doesn't mean you'll get it because each box purchase is independent.


----------



## SAHDad

I spent the gems and got Sora.  I don't like him very much, since his power takes time to use, and the clock does not stop.  So, if you try to use it in the last 3-5 seconds, you probably won't, and it will lose the 2 clouds you would otherwise get.  Unless he gets really good when he levels up, or is required for a mission or challenge, I won't be using him in another 77 hours.


----------



## SG131

Finished the event and got Sora. While I doubt he will become a favorite, he has made rainbow falls really easy. It seems based on what I was getting with joy but now with a doubling emoji I need half as many. I’ve gone through all the open levels of rainbow falls with no power ups needed.


----------



## lanejudy

That wasn’t as bad as I feared since I didn’t have a doubler for the primary event.  Got Sora after finishing, the he made Rainbow Falls super easy.  Got Aqua at the end.  So I ended up getting both!


----------



## Charade67

I got Aqua at the ens o the event and am now working on Rainbow falls. I think I have almost all of the emojis that can be collected so far not counting those you get for compelling a group.


----------



## SAHDad

Finished the entire thing, wound up getting Sora all three times (initial diamond box purchase, again for finishing main event, and again for finishing rainbow falls).  Certainly not about to buy gems and try again.

That's actually the main reason I don't buy gems or other things - I can do math, and I know that even 400 gems means I have a 36% chance of getting Sora again twice, and that's not good odds.  I'll accumulate gems and spend them on boxes, because then I am not actually out anything, but I won't buy them.


----------



## SG131

lanejudy said:


> That wasn’t as bad as I feared since I didn’t have a doubler for the primary event.  Got Sora after finishing, the he made Rainbow Falls super easy.  Got Aqua at the end.  So I ended up getting both!


Same here. First time I finished rainbow falls without needing a single power up!


----------



## SG131

By the way is anyone bothered by the fact that it says 98% loaded when the yellow bar is at about 66%....


----------



## RangerPooh

Just completed the event, got Aqua.

Also received my first challenge asking for a specific emoji based off the new levels.


----------



## robinb

I got Sora from the event and then used him to get Aqua from Rainbow Falls.  I played the event by focusing on my challenges so I didn't have to spend any gems.  RF was easier too because I wasn't getting a lot of items in every game.


----------



## Charade67

I’m looking forward to the Minnie Mouse event that’s coming up. I am missing Rose Gold Minnie.


----------



## RangerPooh

Series 1 Box Team Event dropped today. Just a 2 day event from the looks of it.


----------



## robinb

Charade67 said:


> I’m looking forward to the Minnie Mouse event that’s coming up. I am missing Rose Gold Minnie.


Me too!  I didn't get her the last time she was available.


----------



## SG131

Minnie bingo is live. I started playing when it was released and all was normal, but now this morning my free spins seem to have disappeared.  I haven't time hopped or anything like that.  Has anyone else had a problem with them?


----------



## NJlauren

SG131 said:


> Minnie bingo is live. I started playing when it was released and all was normal, but now this morning my free spins seem to have disappeared.  I haven't time hopped or anything like that.  Has anyone else had a problem with them?



No, but sometimes during events i do, i need to 'shut off' the event and then it comes back... no idea why.


----------



## robinb

I started the Minnie event.  I'm thinking about spending gems for Rose Gold Minnie.  Is she a prize at the end?

I got Tink from the last event!  I was very happy since I didn't have her yet .  I did get tired of playing the same couple of (mostly) useless emojis on the last event.


----------



## SG131

NJlauren said:


> No, but sometimes during events i do, i need to 'shut off' the event and then it comes back... no idea why.


Thanks. I had tried shutting down the game previously, but after you said this I tried turning off the event AND shutting the game down and that seemed to work!


----------



## NJlauren

SG131 said:


> Thanks. I had tried shutting down the game previously, but after you said this I tried turning off the event AND shutting the game down and that seemed to work!



So annoying right???


----------



## SAHDad

robinb said:


> I started the Minnie event.  I'm thinking about spending gems for Rose Gold Minnie.  Is she a prize at the end?
> 
> I got Tink from the last event!  I was very happy since I didn't have her yet .  I did get tired of playing the same couple of (mostly) useless emojis on the last event.


I'm hoping that Rose Minnie is the prize.  On the diamond box, I only have a 29% chance of getting her.


----------



## Charade67

Am close to finishing the event. I am really hoping for rose gold Minnie.


----------



## Wubar

Finished, got Retro Minnie, who I already had.  Decided to buy a diamond box, got regular Minnie. I give up.  Rose gold Minnie, you are my white whale.


----------



## robinb

Wubar said:


> Finished, got Retro Minnie, who I already had.  Decided to buy a diamond box, got regular Minnie. I give up.  Rose gold Minnie, you are my white whale.


Does the two device trick still work?


----------



## robinb

Whoo hoo!


----------



## Charade67

I am one dress and one spotlight away from finishing. Will try to 2 device trick if necessary.


----------



## robinb

Charade67 said:


> I am one dress and one spotlight away from finishing. Will try to 2 device trick if necessary.


That’s what I did on the last bingo event.  I got down to only a couple items and started to use 2 devices to finish it.  It took a few tries since I needed the rare item which was lucky with the emoji I was trying to win.


----------



## Charade67

I just finished and got RGM without having to use the 2 device trick. It looks like the only emoji I am missing now (not including those you get when you complete a collection.) is the Blue Fairy. I don’t remember her being an option.


----------



## Wubar

robinb said:


> Does the two device trick still work?


Dont know, i just play with one device.  Doing just fine so far without any tricks, over level 200 and out of item collections....


----------



## SG131

robinb said:


> Does the two device trick still work?


Two device trick still works but even with trying it I haven’t had any luck getting rose gold Minnie from a diamond box. Keep getting retro or regular. I got retro Minnie from the regular event which I already had.


----------



## MomofKatie

Charade67 said:


> I just finished and got RGM without having to use the 2 device trick. It looks like the only emoji I am missing now (not including those you get when you complete a collection.) is the Blue Fairy. I don’t remember her being an option.


 I am on level 293 right now- the Blue Fairy is the prize for finishing level 300. I'm excited to get her in the next week or so. 

I am contemplating buying a bunch of gems so I can get RGM (at least a better chance). My main "unattainable" is Jessie. I am only missing her, Gizmoduck, and Bernard (of the non-event specific emojis).


----------



## SG131

MomofKatie said:


> I am on level 293 right now- the Blue Fairy is the prize for finishing level 300. I'm excited to get her in the next week or so.
> 
> I am contemplating buying a bunch of gems so I can get RGM (at least a better chance). My main "unattainable" is Jessie. I am only missing her, Gizmoduck, and Bernard (of the non-event specific emojis).


It looks like in a few days there’s a special 75,000 coin box that will have a 50/50 shot of Jessie or buzz plus that box will be the final reward for magic key event. I’m hoping to get her too.


----------



## Charade67

MomofKatie said:


> I am on level 293 right now- the Blue Fairy is the prize for finishing level 300. I'm excited to get her in the next week or so.


Thank you. That explains why I don’t remember seeing her. I’m not sure what level I am on right now. I haven’t made it to 200 yet.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Grrrr . . . Finished the event - of course that’s what I got. My wife’s not really trying on this event she said this morning because she thought that she’d end up with regular Minnie. She’s giving me the I told you so now.


----------



## SAHDad

No Rose Minnie for me.  Yet another retro.    Meh.  If I knew I would get her with a diamond box purchase, I would do so.  Again, bad math, and I am not going to spend $5 or $10 on a 30% chance of getting her.


----------



## RangerPooh

I’m stuck trying to finish the second card of this event. Need flowers and can’t seem to get. Don’t have rg Minnie and not wasting gems on a chance. Reg Minnie is maxes iut, and don’t want more retro Minnie whom I never use. 

Any one getting more drops using a specific character?


----------



## Anthony Vito

I found Christmas Mickey was giving me just as many gold ones as using Minnie or Retro Minnie.  Plus they drop not in a box, so he's useful when you have a star on the board for making more out of a box.


----------



## Charade67

I did fairly well with Holiday Mickey.


----------



## MonaMN

I got a regular Minnie at the end of the challenge, then used accumulated gems and got a Rose Gold Minnie. Phew!


----------



## MomofKatie

I'm a sucker- spent $$ for enough gems to buy 7 emojis. Already maxed out on regular Minnie, so I hoped it would up my chances of getting RGM. No luck- all 7 boxes had Retro Minnie. Now she's at level 4 with 7 to go to Max out, but I really wanted RGM. Oh, well- doesn't look like I'm going to finish the event before midnight. I'm only about 2/3 if the way through the last item card.


----------



## RangerPooh

I’ve played half the game with Holidsy Mickey but he’s just not doing so hot today


----------



## MomofKatie

Yay! I didn't think I would do it, but I just finished the event with half an hour to spare- and I FINALLY got RGM!


----------



## robinb

MomofKatie said:


> Yay! I didn't think I would do it, but I just finished the event with half an hour to spare- and I FINALLY got RGM!


Me too!

I got RGM in my first try. I had my 2nd device all queued up in case I didn’t get her.


----------



## RangerPooh

Just finished the game with less than 30 minutes to go. Got another Retro Minnie  Chanced it and bought a diamond box. Got RGM!


----------



## cmarsh31

Retro Minnie (regular was maxed out) but I have RGM from last year. I like these events.


----------



## Mrs Geek

I had been focusing on leveling up and using emojis for those tasks, but for the last few items of the last card I used Santa Mickey to finish- got Rose Gold Minnie! My regular Minnie was maxed out and I had 2 Retro Minnie so I wasn't sure what I would get


----------



## Moliphino

I had to use my second device about 10 times before I got Rose Gold Minnie. I have regular Minnie maxed out and never play Retro Minnie because her power is annoying, so I really wanted Rose Gold Minnie.


----------



## robinb

Moliphino said:


> I had to use my second device about 10 times before I got Rose Gold Minnie. I have regular Minnie maxed out and never play Retro Minnie because her power is annoying, so I really wanted Rose Gold Minnie.


Sorry it took you so long!  That must have been very frustrating!


----------



## SG131

Ugh I hate key events! But Jessie is one of the few I need and with a 50/50 shot of getting her I have to try....


----------



## MonaMN

SG131 said:


> Ugh I hate key events! But Jessie is one of the few I need and with a 50/50 shot of getting her I have to try....


My thoughts exactly. Stupid keys. But I need Jessie too.


----------



## SAHDad

Yeah, drop rate on the key events is really low.  And, tbh, if it is Buzz or Jessie at the end, I really don't care.  I already have both, and both are at least lvl 2, so if I do not finish, I won't really be out anything.  I did finally get the Bride from a gold box yesterday.


----------



## robinb

I already have Jesse and Buzz.  I'd be more excited if Woody was an option.


----------



## SAHDad

robinb said:


> I already have Jesse and Buzz.  I'd be more excited if Woody was an option.


Wouldn't make any difference for me.  I have Woody, Buzz, Jessie and Bullseye.  I just wish the drops were better - at an average of 1 per game, it's a long slog of an event.


----------



## SG131

Well I feel like my drop rate is slightly higher this time around meaning 1.5 keys per game instead of the usual 1. I’ve got enough coins saved up for one maybe by tomorrow two dual boxes in case I don’t get Jessie at the end of the event so hopefully I’ll get her.


----------



## MonaMN

Only 40 more bleeping keys to go... ugh.


----------



## RangerPooh

Drop rate sucks. I'm getting 1 key if I'm lucky. Tried the duo box and got another Buzz. Needed Jessie. Don;t see myself ever collecting enough keys for the boxes.


----------



## robinb

I have 27 more keys to go.  I have been (1) working on my challenges and then grabbing a key when I see it and (2) opened up the minimum number of bronze boxes and then went to silver.  I just opened up my last silver and am not going back for the other bronze ones.  I think that the bronze ones will seem to go fast now that I'm done slogging through the silvers.


----------



## SG131

Got buzz from the event, then used some of my saved up coins to buy a dual box and got Jessie!


----------



## MonaMN

SG131 said:


> Got buzz from the event, then used some of my saved up coins to buy a dual box and got Jessie!


Exactly what happened to me too.  I didn't need another Buzz, but at least I got a Jessie!


----------



## Moliphino

The Up event started today. Has there been an event with restricted emoji before? I wanted to play with Holiday Mickey because one of my missions requires him, but he's not allowed in the event. I've never run into that before.


----------



## RangerPooh

I've experienced that in the past where a few select characters were not available for play, but no rhyme or reason for who they were because they weren't all special ones. 

Just realized that I don't have a single UP character to play with


----------



## Moliphino

I have Dug, but he's really not good for this sort of event even with doubling.


----------



## Anthony Vito

This is the second event since the new publisher took over where the "Lucky Emojis" were essentially not emojis who were already around (Dug doesn't really count to me - I'm not pushing people on Facebook to play games they don't otherwise play).  It seems like it always used to be some emojis that you may have already had, plus whatever the new emoji was for the even that was available in a diamond, etc. box.  This and the Kingdom Hearts one only used the new emojis, so the only way you're going to be able to use doubling emojis is if you jump the gun and spend gems to get the box you're trying to get at the end anyway.  I was hoping the Kingdom Hearts thing was a one-off, but it's looking like they're going to be going this route more to try to push people to spend more money.


----------



## NJlauren

Moliphino said:


> The Up event started today. Has there been an event with restricted emoji before? I wanted to play with Holiday Mickey because one of my missions requires him, but he's not allowed in the event. I've never run into that before.



It happens, for food fight you can’t use any emojis that add time I’m pretty sure.


----------



## Moliphino

Good to know I shouldn't be mad at the new publisher over it. 

I had made facebook accounts for my dogs years ago to help me on some other game, so I used both of them to help me get enough friends to get Dug.


----------



## figment_jii

Here's the list of the February events.  New emojis appear to be Russell and Carl, Maid Marian, Gaston, and Clawhauser.  That's a pretty good number of new emojis!


  I don't think this is the first time that players either have to have a restricted emoji or all of the emojis are new.  Wasn't the Star Wars events (with Rey, Finn, and BB-8) like that?


----------



## NJlauren

figment_jii said:


> Here's the list of the February events.  New emojis appear to be Russell and Carl, Maid Marian, Gaston, and Clawhauser.  That's a pretty good number of new emojis!
> View attachment 379633
> 
> I don't think this is the first time that players either have to have a restricted emoji or all of the emojis are new.  Wasn't the Star Wars events (with Rey, Finn, and BB-8) like that?



and kingdom hearts was the two new emojis


----------



## figment_jii

On a side note, while Dug is useful because he doubles the balloon count, he's not very useful while trying to get the balloons in the first place (i.e., he doesn't add power-ups or clear any spaces).


----------



## Charade67

I just started the Up event. I'm doing okay with Dug, but wonder if anyone is having better luck with a different emoji.


----------



## Charade67

I just got my first character for completing a collection. I got Rabbit from the Pooh collection.


----------



## figment_jii

Charade67 said:


> I just started the Up event. I'm doing okay with Dug, but wonder if anyone is having better luck with a different emoji.


I'm doing okay with Dug, but it's been kind of hit or miss...anywhere from 12 balloons to 40 balloons!  I haven't done much better with any of the other emojis, mostly because Dug's doubling power is pretty helpful.


----------



## SG131

I’ve been doing really well with Joy so far. I think this event you can’t use someone that drops items like holiday Mickey because there aren’t items dropped in this game. And I don’t think you can use time adding because this event isn’t timed. It does happen on a lot of other events it’s just emojis that aren’t all that popular to use anyway.


----------



## RangerPooh

I'm doing decent was regular Mickey because of the lightning bolts that helps pop balloons, often getting in the 30s each round.


----------



## MonaMN

My Woody has been good - averaging about 35-40, once in a while getting 50-60.


----------



## SAHDad

I used gems and got Russell.  He doubles, and it slightly better at creating power-ups than Dug, but that's about it.  (You chose one of several pre-selected areas of the board, then Kevin shows up and eats those emojis).  The event is dragging, just because some of these chests take 200 or so balloons, and at 15-20/game on average, even doubled it just feels like a slog.  Plus, on a good game with Russell, I get 20 or more pre-doubling.  On a bad game, I don't break 10.  And it doesn't seem like there are many games in the middle - it's either really good, or the board is dead, and I score almost nothing.


----------



## Wubar

I bought a diamond box and got Russell...he sucks, even with his doubling power for the event. What a waste of gems. My Cinderella is a level 4, so her dropping 4 suns every time she powers up is way better for me than using Russell.  I normally get anywhere from 40-60 balloons with Cinderella.  Russell and his chocolate loving Kevin weren't getting me to that level. But i figure any multiple power-up dropping emoji would work, like holiday Minnie, snow White, baloo, etc.  Or the rows and column breaker emojis (steamboat, Elsa)....


----------



## Charade67

I’m on the second to the last chest, and have gotten bored enough that I am now just using random emojis to see how well they do. So far my best one is level 4 Tinkerbelle.


----------



## robinb

I have been using whatever emoji I need to finish my missions.  I've found that Olaf (and his suns) works very well, as does Boo and her lightning bolts.  I also like (my new) Yensid because he blows the whole board away.  I've been getting about 30 balloons per game.  I don't want to get too many so I can easily play Rainbow Falls.


----------



## Charade67

I just finished and got Carl. I’m going to attempt Rainbow Falls for Russell.
I was able to get a high of 62 balloons with a level 3 Elsa.


----------



## SG131

Finished the event and got dug who I didn’t have. I’m half heartedly playing rainbow falls. I was averaging probably 40 balloons a round so I know my requirements are going to be pretty high.


----------



## Araminta18

My rainbow falls is glitching—no matter what it always has me do the first level on the first screen of rainbow falls.  It shows that I beat it and am ready for level 2, but when I hit “play” it shows that I’m playing level 1 again. So frustrating!!  I’ve force quit the app, I’ve logged out of fb and back in again (my game is connected to fb)...any suggestions?

Edit: found the answer on another forum--if it happens to you, just lose one round and that seems to reset it/fix the glitch so when you play again and beat the level it actually registers.


----------



## SAHDad

I'm playing through Rainbow Falls because my diamond at the end of the event leveled up Dug.  I am hoping for Carl at the end, but I suspect I will wind up with another Dug, which won't level him, and thus, won't be any use at all.

OTOH, I think I get a magic wand at the next level (since I am doing missions as well), and I can use it to get the last emoji I am missing from Collection II.  I had more of it, and at higher levels, than anything else, so I am concentrating on those unless new silver emojis pop up, at least for the time being.


----------



## SG131

When I got the gold box from the event I got Maximus who I was missing so I was excited for that. Now I only need 3 from regular gold box one from series one and one from series 2. I also used some gems to purchase power charge and now joy is maxed out! I’m totally out of gems now but it was worth it.


----------



## SAHDad

Calling it quits on Rainbow Falls, at least for tonight.  Russell is terrible, Dug is worse, and since I have needed 45 or more to advance, it's not happening.  I am tired of burning through boosts to no avail.


----------



## NJlauren

Got dug at my prize rainbow falls is proving to be difficult.....


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished the event last night. Bough a box and got Russell. Wasn't impressed but didn't have him. Won Carl at the end of the event. Completed the first round (levels 1-3) of Rainbow Falls and called it good.


----------



## Moliphino

Rainbow falls was _awful_. I needed to get 79 on the worst one, thankfully throwing all of the available boosts at it did the trick. I got Carl from the event and a second Dug from rainbow falls. Not bad.


----------



## RangerPooh

Got my free Chinese New Year Pig today. Another Piglet.


----------



## robinb

I didn't finish RFs this time.  I tried and failed the 2nd level three times and gave up.  I got Dug through a FB group (adding friends until I got him and then deleting them) and Carl at the end of the event.  I got another Pua as my NY Pig.  My silvers are maxed out.


----------



## SG131

I got another piglet.


----------



## Charade67

I must be insane. I played Rainbow Falls twice (2 different devices) in order to get Russell to complete the collection. 
My new year gift was Pua. 
I’m getting very close to maxing our my silver emojis.


----------



## Quellman

Piglet for me as well.


----------



## SG131

FINALLY got disgust from the build your collection box today!!!


----------



## Sydney2977

Just joining this thread- I didn't know it existed! My silvers are all maxed out so I'm working on getting others. I have all series 2, need one more series 1, two more series three, and about 15 gold boxed ones. Only a few of these are maxed out though.
Anyone have a favorite character they like to play with?


----------



## Moliphino

My level 4 Genie is my favorite. So useful.


----------



## SG131

Sydney2977 said:


> Just joining this thread- I didn't know it existed! My silvers are all maxed out so I'm working on getting others. I have all series 2, need one more series 1, two more series three, and about 15 gold boxed ones. Only a few of these are maxed out though.
> Anyone have a favorite character they like to play with?


Joy is by far my favorite.  Item challenges I usually use holiday mickey.  Cloud challenges I was using Mickey, but this last time I got a task to use 50 clouds in one game and had to switch to tinkerbell.


----------



## RangerPooh

Genie is my over all favorite. Cinderella for star challenges. Cheshire Cat and Green Alien aren't too bad when I need to clear or rack up points. Holiday Mickey is my go to for items.


----------



## robinb

Sydney2977 said:


> Just joining this thread- I didn't know it existed! My silvers are all maxed out so I'm working on getting others. I have all series 2, need one more series 1, two more series three, and about 15 gold boxed ones. Only a few of these are maxed out though.
> Anyone have a favorite character they like to play with?


Welcome!  I like Joy or Olaf for suns, Holiday Mickey for items, Holiday Minnie or Jiminy for stars and Ariel or Magica de Spell for coins.  I have the Genie, but he's only at Level 2.

(edited, 8-bit Mickey is also great for coins!)


----------



## MonaMN

Tink is my favorite - she's at level 4 and super useful for most challenges.  Also like Genie and Hatbox Ghost.


----------



## Charade67

Tink is also my favorite. I have her at level 4 right now.


----------



## Sydney2977

My overall favorite is Yensid, Jiminy for stars, Holiday Mickey for items, Magica for coins, and Joy for suns. Randall can be really useful too.


----------



## Mrs Geek

My go-to is Hatbox Ghost. I use (regular) Minnie for coins, Santa Mickey for items, and Jiminy Cricket for stars.


----------



## Charade67

I am currently trying to collect 6 stars with a princess emoji and not having any luck.


----------



## NJlauren

I really like Kuzco, and Joy, I probably use them the most.


----------



## robinb

Charade67 said:


> I am currently trying to collect 6 stars with a princess emoji and not having any luck.


Do you have Tiana?  She transforms other emojis into herself.  I also think that "churning" the board chaotically can result in a star so I would try Ariel too.


----------



## MomofKatie

I have different favorites for different purposes:
-Suns- Joy or Olaf
-Lightning clouds- Mickey or Boo
-Rainbow stars- Jiminy Cricket
-High scoring- Mulan or Genie
-Being able to use character powers many times in one game- Genie
-Gold coins- Yen Sid or 8 bit Mickey


----------



## Charade67

robinb said:


> Do you have Tiana?  She transforms other emojis into herself.  I also think that "churning" the board chaotically can result in a star so I would try Ariel too.


I tried Tiana several times and couldn’t get more than 3 stars. I finally gave up and used some gems to swap missions.


----------



## dbug 89

Any advice on an emoji to use for getting 38 lighting clouds in one game


----------



## SG131

dbug 89 said:


> Any advice on an emoji to use for getting 38 lighting clouds in one game


Mickey or someone with a star power like jiminy or darth vadar


----------



## figment_jii

I just noticed that the new app icon looks like it has Edna Mode in the upper right corner.  They've already said which events will be for the new Gaston and Clawhauser emojis, but I didn't see anything that seemed to relate to the Incredibles.


----------



## Charade67

I want an Edna Mode emoji.


----------



## NJlauren

Re Edna: I believe it’s a March 1st event so they haven’t official released the information yet.


----------



## RangerPooh

Robin Hood game dropped this morning


----------



## SG131

Well this event definitely is a bit harder than some of the more recent, but we’ve got plenty of time to finish the event so I’m ok with that. Slow and steady progress. I’ve also decided since I only need 5 more gold box emojis (and I got the one I wanted most, disgust) I’m going to start working on maxing our my silver emojis. Based on my calculations, it should only take about 2 million coins!


----------



## SAHDad

Robin Hood event was a pain for the last couple of levels, but I finished.  And got another Robin Hood, so meh.  I really want to make a list of all the gold emojis I have, and see how many millions of coins I need to max everything, but it's probably a pretty depressing number, lol.


----------



## MonaMN

Finally finished... I did get Maid Marian, so that's nice.


----------



## Charade67

I got another Robin Hood. I was going to try agai on my second device, but clicked the wrong button.


----------



## Sydney2977

Woo hoo- I finished and got Maid Marian!
Be sure to login today, tomorrow, and Thu. to get a Valentine's giveaway each day.


----------



## figment_jii

I finished with less than 15 minutes to go!  I got a Maid Marian, so it was worth it.


----------



## robinb

I got Robin Hood.  I didn't have either emoji and I wasn't all that fond of either one so it really didn't matter to me.  I do have to say that if I have to play Disgust or Sally again it'll be too soon.


----------



## SG131

I got Robin Hood who I already had so it was a bit disappointing.


----------



## RangerPooh

The last few levels were terrible but finally finished and got Robin Hood. Didn't have either so that was nice. Got my free item today, it was two items one I can't recall, the other a chocolate covered strawberry. 

So what's our next challenge?


----------



## NJlauren

RangerPooh said:


> The last few levels were terrible but finally finished and got Robin Hood. Didn't have either so that was nice. Got my free item today, it was two items one I can't recall, the other a chocolate covered strawberry.
> 
> So what's our next challenge?



I think villains challenge on Thursday.


----------



## figment_jii

The description says it's the Villain-Tines Challenge starting on 2/14.  The Diamond Box characters are Gaston (new), the Queen of Hearts, and Ursula.  Being a Challenge event, I think the only way to get Gaston (initially) is through the Diamond Box.  If he follows suit, he'll be a purple box emoji after the event, which means he might not be available for coins in the Gold/Silver/Series boxes.

There are five types of events, right?  Just a quick summary (mostly so I can remember which type of event is which - I'm always forgetting what "challenge" means ).

Item Card: Bingo-like event, collecting items, goal is to clear the cards
Survival: Clear items (varies based on event theme) before they explode, goal is (usually) to collect some number of the item
Villains: Collect item (varies based on the villain), goal is (usually) to collect some number of item.
Team Event: Use two emoji's teams to achieve various goals
Food Fight: Play against someone else, get the most points to win
Clear the <Varies>: Clear marked tiles, goal is to earn points
Challenge: Use specific emojis to complete goals (rewards usually do not include new emojis)
Magic Key: Collect magic keys


----------



## Moliphino

figment_jii said:


> The description says it's the Villain-Tines Challenge starting on 2/14.  The Diamond Box characters are Gaston (new), the Queen of Hearts, and Ursula.  Being a Challenge event, I think the only way to get Gaston (initially) is through the Diamond Box.  If he follows suit, he'll be a purple box emoji after the event, which means he might not be available for coins in the Gold/Silver/Series boxes.
> 
> There are five types of events, right?  Just a quick summary (mostly so I can remember which type of event is which - I'm always forgetting what "challenge" means ).
> 
> Item Card: Bingo-like event, collecting items, goal is to clear the cards
> Survival: Clear items (varies based on event theme) before they explode, goal is (usually) to collect some number of the item
> Team Event: Use two emoji's teams to achieve various goals
> Food Fight: Play against someone else, get the most points to win
> Challenge: Use specific emojis to complete goals (rewards usually do not include new emojis)



Also the Magic Key events.


----------



## NJlauren

figment_jii said:


> The description says it's the Villain-Tines Challenge starting on 2/14.  The Diamond Box characters are Gaston (new), the Queen of Hearts, and Ursula.  Being a Challenge event, I think the only way to get Gaston (initially) is through the Diamond Box.  If he follows suit, he'll be a purple box emoji after the event, which means he might not be available for coins in the Gold/Silver/Series boxes.
> 
> There are five types of events, right?  Just a quick summary (mostly so I can remember which type of event is which - I'm always forgetting what "challenge" means ).
> 
> Item Card: Bingo-like event, collecting items, goal is to clear the cards
> Survival: Clear items (varies based on event theme) before they explode, goal is (usually) to collect some number of the item
> Team Event: Use two emoji's teams to achieve various goals
> Food Fight: Play against someone else, get the most points to win
> Challenge: Use specific emojis to complete goals (rewards usually do not include new emojis)



And villains events?  They usually have where you try to defeat them or they have a power that makes playing harder....


----------



## figment_jii

I refuse to acknowledge the Magic Key Events.   Just kidding.  I totally forgot about them (or maybe blocked it out?).  

Villains event remind me a lot of the Survival event, but they are different (items to bottom of the board instead of clearing them).  

There is also the event where you have to clear colored tiles.  I can't remember what those are usually categorized as...


----------



## NJlauren

Let’s call them a clearing event I am very creative


----------



## figment_jii

NJlauren said:


> Let’s call them a clearing event I am very creative



Works for me!


----------



## RangerPooh

Don't forget to claim your free Valentine's Day goodie


----------



## SG131

Anyone doing the villain task event? I’m debating. I usually skip this kind of event and I am a couple levels away from a wand so I think I’m just going to keep focusing on leveling up. I’m not sure the prizes are worth the hassle for this one. Once I do get my wand I have to decide if I want to use it for series one to get fozzy or series two to get either the beast or lumiere. Suggestions?


----------



## NJlauren

SG131 said:


> Anyone doing the villain task event? I’m debating. I usually skip this kind of event and I am a couple levels away from a wand so I think I’m just going to keep focusing on leveling up. I’m not sure the prizes are worth the hassle for this one. Once I do get my wand I have to decide if I want to use it for series one to get fozzy or series two to get either the beast or lumiere. Suggestions?



The next event is an item card beauty and the beast event, so if before then maybe series 2?


----------



## RangerPooh

SG131 said:


> Anyone doing the villain task event? I’m debating.



Out of the three characters I only have the Queen of Hearts, so I'm playing her challenges and then I'm back to leveling up. Not planning to use gems when I don;t have two of the characters needed to play.


----------



## robinb

Watch out when you update to the new Jam City version!  DO NOT UNINSTALL/REINSTALL!

https://jamcity.helpshift.com/a/emo...sible-progress-loss-with-upcoming-update&l=en



> Players' progress may be impacted if Disney Emoji Blitz is uninstalled from their device and reinstalled after the upcoming update (R25.9).
> 
> In-game progress may be lost if Disney Emoji Blitz is uninstalled on your device before the release of version R25.9. Keeping Disney Emoji Blitz installed on your device and updating the app when version R25.9 is released will prevent this issue.
> 
> If you have already uninstalled the game, you may avoid a loss of in-game progress by reinstalling and syncing your progress before updating to R25.9.


----------



## Charade67

I gave in and bought Gaston. I finished the challenge this morning. I’m not even sure why I played. I don’t like the events where you can’t win an emoji.


----------



## Mrs Geek

I never play these task events because I never have all the necessary emoji.  Oh well, more time to level up!


----------



## figment_jii

Just a note, but it looks like the Disney Interactive to Jam City transition is beginning.  My version on my Android device is build 25.9.0 and it starts with a Jam City splash screen.  My iOS device is build 25.1.0 and still has Disney Interactive.  At this point, I cannot sync my game between the two different platforms.  Hopefully once the iOS version migrates to the Jam City build, syncing will return!


----------



## RangerPooh

Does the game appear or function differently in the new version?


----------



## figment_jii

I haven't been playing on the Android version because I only found out about the update when I went to sync the two devices and the game wouldn't sync.  I'd made more progress on the iOS version, that's the one I've been playing.  I'm hoping the iOS update will come out soon, but so far, it's still version 25.1.0.  Hopefully the new version is coming soon because when I went to look for it in the App Store, it says the game is no longer available (using the link from the Jam City website).

Update: The iOS update just showed up for me.  After installation, I can now sync my devices!  I didn't notice any other major changes after the update, but I only played one game.


----------



## RangerPooh

The update just arrived to my iphone a minute ago.


----------



## SG131

RangerPooh said:


> The update just arrived to my iphone a minute ago.


Mine too, it paid me out for where I stood on the leaderboard which was nice. The not so nice part is the free spins were glitchy and I had to watch multiple adds till wheel spun. Only things I’ve noticed so far.


----------



## robinb

I still
Don’t have the iOS update.


----------



## RangerPooh

SG131 said:


> Mine too, it paid me out for where I stood on the leaderboard which was nice. The not so nice part is the free spins were glitchy and I had to watch multiple adds till wheel spun. Only things I’ve noticed so far.



Mine did the same thing.


----------



## MonaMN

I am locked out of the update since we put my kid’s age in when we started, I think. So I may be out. I don’t know if I want to start all over...


----------



## SG131

I was a little disappointed I didn’t get holiday Pluto at christmas, but now having a level two Holiday Mickey has been great for item collection events. I got through the challenge pretty quickly and got the beast which was the last series 2 emoji I needed, so that was great!


----------



## tachyonbb

As others have reported the free spin is now very glitchy.  Sometimes it works and sometimes you watch the ad and don't get a spin.


----------



## MonaMN

MonaMN said:


> I am locked out of the update since we put my kid’s age in when we started, I think. So I may be out. I don’t know if I want to start all over...


Well - the customer service team was able to get this remedied quite quickly - so I think all is well. Yay!


----------



## robinb

MonaMN said:


> I am locked out of the update since we put my kid’s age in when we started, I think. So I may be out. I don’t know if I want to start all over...


Ugh.  There is a Facebook Group called "DISNEY EMOJI BLITZ FRIENDS" that is quite helpful.  If you join, read the announcements for hints on how to regain your account.  You are not the only one this has happened to.  You may have to share information with Jam City that is pretty personal to get your account back.

Edited:  I'm glad things worked out so easily!


----------



## Sydney2977

Been playing the event challenge sporadically the last few days but I'm off this weekend so hopefully I can complete! I'm on card 3.


----------



## SG131

Free spins seem to be working right now


----------



## ceemys

I have my daughters account on my phone and we had to send Jam City our player ID.  We can no longer play.  I don’t understand why we would get locked out. ‍


----------



## robinb

ceemys said:


> I have my daughters account on my phone and we had to send Jam City our player ID.  We can no longer play.  I don’t understand why we would get locked out. ‍


It's probably locked out because your DD was under 13 when you joined via her account.  I've heard that people have good luck emailing Jam City.


----------



## RangerPooh

Didn't play as much as I had hoped, only completed three cards. 

The extra free spins with videos only seem to work half the time. I watch the video then it glitches so I don;t get my spin.


----------



## ceemys

It would help if Jam City emailed back.  I’ve emailed them twice already with zero response...other than the automated response.


----------



## robinb

ceemys said:


> It would help if Jam City emailed back.  I’ve emailed them twice already with zero response...other than the automated response.


They are probably swamped with requests.  I would give them some time.


----------



## MonaMN

ceemys said:


> It would help if Jam City emailed back.  I’ve emailed them twice already with zero response...other than the automated response.


They were super responsive for me - even followed up today to make sure I got their email with the fix. Weird.


----------



## RangerPooh

Food fight event dropped today. I dislike the sugar spoons, They keep taking my power ups off the board. On the last level of Breakfast and have yet to win a round.


----------



## figment_jii

I don't like the sugar spoons either, but I figure they inconvenience each player equally.  It just means there is less reason to hold onto power ups.  I've been having a pretty good balance of win-lose-tie games this time around.  Having one of the "lucky" emojis really makes a huge difference.


----------



## RangerPooh

It certainly does! I'm already on level 6 of the Dessert Duel.


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished! Got Clawhauser (?). It was quick with a 2x character. 

Now back to leveling


----------



## Disneyluvr

Has any one seen any info for March's Challenges?


----------



## Moliphino

Disneyluvr said:


> Has any one seen any info for March's Challenges?



It was just posted on facebook 30 minutes ago. And Instagram. I'm at work, so I can't screenshot it right now.


----------



## figment_jii

The March slate of events.  Looks like there are a fair number of new emojis coming this month!  Edna, Dr. Facilier, Thumper, and Timothy Mouse are mentioned in the event descriptions, while Ray, Louie and Frozone (he's the reward for the new Incredibles group) are also in the picture.


----------



## SG131

I would really like Edna mode but with such a low percentage chance, diamond box certainly isn’t worth it. I hope they bring her back in the future with a higher chance of getting her.


----------



## tictac

I would appreciate any help if possible.. I did an in app purchase for jewels but it didn’t immediately give me the credit.  I have tried to go through the FAQ/Support link to email but keep getting an error when I try to submit the email.  What else can I do?


----------



## NJlauren

tictac said:


> I would appreciate any help if possible.. I did an in app purchase for jewels but it didn’t immediately give me the credit.  I have tried to go through the FAQ/Support link to email but keep getting an error when I try to submit the email.  What else can I do?



iTunes?  If so email them, happened to me they issued me a credit.


----------



## tictac

Thank you !


----------



## Disneyluvr

I’m on the last box for Dash and you have to use his power 8 times in one game! Anyone have any tricks for this? I’ve been using a power boost and more time boost together and the closest I get is 7! Grrr, I’m ready to give up!


----------



## NJlauren

Disneyluvr said:


> I’m on the last box for Dash and you have to use his power 8 times in one game! Anyone have any tricks for this? I’ve been using a power boost and more time boost together and the closest I get is 7! Grrr, I’m ready to give up!


Add blitz mode boost, it adds 5 additional seconds.  I had to use all 3


----------



## Disneyluvr

NJlauren said:


> Add blitz mode boost, it adds 5 additional seconds.  I had to use all 3


Thanks, I’ll try that


----------



## ceemys

robinb said:


> They are probably swamped with requests.  I would give them some time.



Over a week and 5 emails.  I sent them another one last night.  I know they are swamped and even posted a message about it, but they should have replied something by this time.  Not being able to play is annoying.  I really loved this game.  Wasn't advanced as everyone else.  I was only on level 33 or something like that.  But it was a cute and fun game that I miss.


----------



## figment_jii

The Dr. Facilier Villains Event has gone live!  Looks like it's a pretty typical villains event, with the purple boxes scattered throughout the levels.  The lucky emojis are Tiana, Louis, and Ray.  All three are currently available in the Diamond Box, with Ray being an Diamond Box Exclusive.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## RangerPooh

Currently on level 14. First ten went quick with Tiana and 2x items. Last few levels I’m only getting 2-3 drops per game. It’s sad.


----------



## SG131

I’ve been switching between holiday Mickey and tiana. Very slow but I see we have a long time to complete the event so should be fine. I’m also looking forward to rainbow falls since I think it’s a diamond box as the prize. I’d like to get one of the new emojis.


----------



## Moliphino

RangerPooh said:


> Currently on level 14. First ten went quick with Tiana and 2x items. Last few levels I’m only getting 2-3 drops per game. It’s sad.



I most often get 1 or 2 (with Tiana, so at least it doubles). Really frustrating.


----------



## SG131

I had been doing slightly better with holiday mickey, but then the game started glitching and dropping the masks behind emojis on the board and even when they got to the bottom not collecting them.  Really frustrating.


----------



## RangerPooh

Is anyone still having issues with the watch a commercial free spins? I watch but don;t get my free spin. Frustrating.


----------



## SG131

RangerPooh said:


> Is anyone still having issues with the watch a commercial free spins? I watch but don;t get my free spin. Frustrating.


I'm having issues off and on, sometimes it works right, other times I watch 10 ads before I get a spin.


----------



## robinb

ceemys said:


> Over a week and 5 emails.  I sent them another one last night.  I know they are swamped and even posted a message about it, but they should have replied something by this time.  Not being able to play is annoying.  I really loved this game.  Wasn't advanced as everyone else.  I was only on level 33 or something like that.  But it was a cute and fun game that I miss.


I'm sorry .


----------



## MomofKatie

The event hasn't dropped for me yet- maybe I need to check if I need an update or something...


----------



## SG131

MomofKatie said:


> The event hasn't dropped for me yet- maybe I need to check if I need an update or something...


I had to go in to the App Store and manually update even though it didn’t say there was one. Don’t know why.


----------



## lanejudy

Moliphino said:


> I most often get 1 or 2 (with Tiana, so at least it doubles). Really frustrating.



Me too!  Tiana has only given 1-2 per round.  I switched to Holiday Mickey and I'm getting at least 5-6 per round, sometimes 12+.



RangerPooh said:


> Is anyone still having issues with the watch a commercial free spins? I watch but don;t get my free spin. Frustrating.



Yep, off and on.  Watch a video, watch another, watch another, then spin...


----------



## MomofKatie

SG131 said:


> I had to go in to the App Store and manually update even though it didn’t say there was one. Don’t know why.


Thanks, that did the trick!


----------



## SG131

And the latest glitch, tonight when I click on free spin instead of launching a video it mutes my sound! So random


----------



## *Robin*

I did an emoji blitz search to see if anyone else was having the spin glitch.  I didn’t even realize there was a thread on disboards.  . I should have known!


----------



## RangerPooh

SG131 said:


> And the latest glitch, tonight when I click on free spin instead of launching a video it mutes my sound! So random



I'd never pick up on that as I don;t play with the sound turned on. 

Did notice that today I'm actually getting my spins after watching videos.


----------



## Charade67

I finished the event this morning. Now I’m going to attempt rainbow falls.

I also finally maxed out all of my silver emojis.


----------



## SG131

Finished rainbow fallls got another Tiana, so I risked it with buying a diamond box and did get Ray so that was a plus. He seems to be decent. Thankfully since the drop rate was so horrible rainbow falls wasn’t too bad as long as I used some of my saved up extra item drops. I purposely didn’t use any extra item boosts during the regular game and I think that helped in the long run with keeping rainbow falls more manageable. 

I am just starting to max out my silver emojis, Mickey was the first. Three down 25 to go.


----------



## Charade67

I’m having a problem with rainbow falls. I just started. The first game was collect one item. I collected it and was not given credit. When I went to play the next game, whic was supposed to be collect 4 items, it was back at the beginning again.This repeated about 4 or 5 times until I gave up and emailed Jam City.


----------



## SAHDad

Yeah, I can't get anywhere on Rainbow Falls either.  It either art glitches and hangs (so I lose lives and boosts), or it completes, but I get no credit (and lose lives and boosts).  Not going to bother trying it anymore.


----------



## pogopossum

Here is a link to events calendar:  https://calendar.google.com/calenda...roup.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/New_York


----------



## RangerPooh

I got to level 24, it was way too slow. Too many rounds where I got 0 or 1 drops. I swear that there were rounds where I should have had at least 1 skulls drop but got none. Tiana was useless for me, even at 2x. I was often getting just as many of not more with a regular emoji. 

I did experience the game freezing on me during a round, a good round too. Lost all points, the life, coins, and skulls dropped that round.


----------



## robinb

I buzzed through the last 7-8 levels last night.  I put my phone into airplane more, set my phone to the Honolulu time zone and used up a boatload of extra items boosts.  Once I ran out of lives, I bumped the clock an hour (or is it 50 minutes?) to get 5 more.  I finally finished the event at the cost of about a dozen boosts.  I too was getting only 1 or 2 to drop at a time, sometimes I only got zero items.  That was fine earlier in the event because I wanted to play Rainbow Falls but once that was off the table I  just wanted to get it done.  I was getting 8-12 items with the more item boost which was doubled because I was using Tiana.  Once I was down to 2 items, I just played Tiana with no boosts and got ONE item.   I really, REALLY hated when Dr. Facilier threw up the blocks that I had to waste time clearing.


----------



## SG131

Well, as much as I don’t love the key events I certainly have enough lives to make a big dent. I was already a few lives over 5 from free spins that I didn’t have a chance to use. Then I leveled up and the reward was 15 lives and then when I bought an emoji it finished up a diamond box of the Mickey and friend’s collection and I got another 12. After a couple more lives in free spin I’m up to 37! It’s going to take quite awhile to play that back down to the normal 5.


----------



## tachyonbb

This game has really gone downhill since Jam City took over.  Free spin glitches still occur when I play it. A couple of times two emojis occupy the same square. I tried to purchase gems on March 1, did not get them.  Contacted tech support. Received automated reply but no follow up.  Tried again on the 5th and the 8th same result. Finally had Apple refund my money.  Off to find a game that works.


----------



## SAHDad

The art glitch that causes two (or more) emojis to occupy a space has been around for a long time - I get it a couple times a week, I think, and the switch to Jam City didn't change that.  The drop rate on the current key event seems to be worse than normal, however.  And I'm still a bit salty over the rainbow falls issue.


----------



## amandaleigh2

SAHDad said:


> The art glitch that causes two (or more) emojis to occupy a space has been around for a long time - I get it a couple times a week, I think, and the switch to Jam City didn't change that.  The drop rate on the current key event seems to be worse than normal, however.  And I'm still a bit salty over the rainbow falls issue.


The drop rate on the last 2 or 3 events has been horrible.  I hope they pick up the pace.


----------



## robinb

I actually think the key drop rate is much better. I’m getting 2-4 keys per game.


----------



## RangerPooh

robinb said:


> I actually think the key drop rate is much better. I’m getting 2-4 keys per game.



I'm lucky to get two drops, more often I only get 1.


----------



## robinb

RangerPooh said:


> I'm lucky to get two drops, more often I only get 1.


Try different emojis. I was getting 2-4 with Randall and then I switched to Boo to match lighting bolts and was only getting 1.


----------



## SG131

robinb said:


> Try different emojis. I was getting 2-4 with Randall and then I switched to Boo to match lighting bolts and was only getting 1.


I’m definitely doing better today than I was yesterday. Yest I was getting 1-2 today it has been in the 2-4 range for me.


----------



## SG131

Well seeing as how my drop rate went back to 1 for most of the night I wasn’t able to finish the event. Oh well I didn’t need the characters.

One thing the game has been doing to me lately is the free spins haven’t been showing up right away. I’ve had to shut down the game and reopen it and then magically they’re back.


----------



## Quellman

I just refuse to play the key events.  Not worth the headache for those keys.


----------



## RangerPooh

I collected enough keys to open each box. Had to switch characters around as that helped increase rate at times.

Spring card game dropped today.


----------



## SG131

Just finished the event and got another white rabbit. Hopefully thumper comes back in another event soon.


----------



## lanejudy

Agree!  I finished this morning and got another Judy Hopps.  I was really hoping for Thumper


----------



## MonaMN

SG131 said:


> Just finished the event and got another white rabbit. Hopefully thumper comes back in another event soon.


I got another White Rabbit too. Boo!!


----------



## Moliphino

I used two devices to get Thumper. I only needed to do it over once, thankfully.


----------



## Charade67

Moliphino said:


> I used two devices to get Thumper. I only needed to do it over once, thankfully.


I had to play several times to get Thumper. I was afraid I would run out of time.


----------



## robinb

I got Thumper from the bingo game. I’m happy that I was lucky.


----------



## cmarsh31

Finished & got white rabbit. Bah. Used gems...got Thumper!


----------



## RangerPooh

Dumbo team event dropped today. Doesn't appear to have a 2x points advantage.


----------



## figment_jii

The Dumbo Event is one of those "team" events with specific goals for each level (e.g., use 100 suns with Dumbo, Timothy, Sadness or Joy).


----------



## robinb

I really like the team events!  I now have enough emojis that I usually (knock wood) one of the matching teammates but when I didn't I would quick change to the event emoji and play the game without using their power.


----------



## Charade67

I’m currently on a level that has a silver box as the prize. I’ve maxed out all my silvers. Anyone know what I might get instead?


----------



## Disneyluvr

Charade67 said:


> I’m currently on a level that has a silver box as the prize. I’ve maxed out all my silvers. Anyone know what I might get instead?



I think you get coins. Let us know what you do get


----------



## MomofKatie

Charade67 said:


> I’m currently on a level that has a silver box as the prize. I’ve maxed out all my silvers. Anyone know what I might get instead?


You'll get 15,000 gold coins, the same number that a silver box emoji costs.


----------



## Charade67

MomofKatie said:


> You'll get 15,000 gold coins, the same number that a silver box emoji costs.



Thanks. I can start leveling up Timothy when I get him.


----------



## Charade67

I got 15,000 coins and 2 lives.


----------



## SG131

Finished the event and got Timothy! Now back to plugging away maxing out the silver emojis. 7 down


----------



## Tamtam47

Hello, I’m new to the boards so if this has been asked in the thread, I apologize. I received a rainbow lightning bolt in a gold chest (yay) but it seems to have disappeared. Anyone tell me where I can locate it to use it?


----------



## RangerPooh

Hercules game dropped this morning.


----------



## MomofKatie

Tamtam47 said:


> Hello, I’m new to the boards so if this has been asked in the thread, I apologize. I received a rainbow lightning bolt in a gold chest (yay) but it seems to have disappeared. Anyone tell me where I can locate it to use it?


That is a useful thing! When you go to the screen showing all of the Emojis you have and pull one up that isn't maxed out yet, you should see the rainbow lightning hovering above. You can use it to upgrade your chosen emoji by one.


----------



## Tamtam47

MomofKatie said:


> That is a useful thing! When you go to the screen showing all of the Emojis you have and pull one up that isn't maxed out yet, you should see the rainbow lightning hovering above. You can use it to upgrade your chosen emoji by one.


Thanks for the reply but it’s not there :’(


----------



## MonaMN

Tamtam47 said:


> Thanks for the reply but it’s not there :’(


Try closing the app and opening it again... sometimes it just needs to reset.


----------



## madchatter

Tamtam47 said:


> Thanks for the reply but it’s not there :’(


I had a diamond and a bronze chest that day. I got a power charge in each. But the first one disappeared and was never seen again. I assumed it was an April fools thing maybe. The second one I kept.


----------



## NJlauren

madchatter said:


> I had a diamond and a bronze chest that day. I got a power charge in each. But the first one disappeared and was never seen again. I assumed it was an April fools thing maybe. The second one I kept.



The first one was just an item for the keyboard, not a actual charge.  They did a very poor job explaining this... which maybe was the point in April fools day?


----------



## Tamtam47

NJlauren said:


> The first one was just an item for the keyboard, not a actual charge.  They did a very poor job explaining this... which maybe was the point in April fools day?


Ooooo that could’ve been it. Not nice lol.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

Hunchback event starts tomorrow.


----------



## lanejudy

ugh!  I don't have any of the lucky emojis.  This one's going to take a while...


----------



## SG131

Well I made it through the event and all I got was a duplicate Esmeralda. I was going to try rainbow falls, but I’m not getting very far and don’t want to waste all my resources.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I started the event with Esmeralda, and got Quasimodo for completing the event. This Rainbow Falls was by far the most difficult to get through for me. I burned though a lot of power ups to complete it. I did get Hugo in the end, so it turned out to be worth it, but it was pretty frustrating.


----------



## Tamtam47

So i have another question...it keeps asking me to use a jungle book emoji and I don’t have one yet. I’ve had to use gems twice now in one round. Is this supposed to happen?


----------



## SG131

Tamtam47 said:


> So i have another question...it keeps asking me to use a jungle book emoji and I don’t have one yet. I’ve had to use gems twice now in one round. Is this supposed to happen?


It’s not supposed to happen but does sometimes. Seems to happen more with frequently with people who mostly buy silver emojis to max them out and therefore have a small number of gold emojis. I’ve never had the problem but I waited until I got most of the gold emojis to start making out silver. Only option is to skip the mission or wait until you get one which could be awhile.


----------



## SAHDad

Ugh.  This event is a slog.  I don't have a doubler, and so getting the 265 required for level 15 took forever.  I might finish the event, but won't even be able to attempt Rainbow Falls at this rate.


----------



## RangerPooh

I actually finished this event. I have Esmeralda but didn't use her too often. Actually used Cinderella for most of the game as I was simultaneously working on challenges. Elsa was also pretty good for this event as I could be strategic in using her powers to clear the row a bell was on. Got one of the gargoyles at the end.


----------



## amandaleigh2

Anybody else playing this morning?  I've played about 15 games and have yet to be matched with a real person.


----------



## SAHDad

Yeah, I've been playing against real people.  I already have Swedish Chef, so I'm almost to dessert.  I have my usual luck of losing about 75% of my games - sometimes with scores of 15-18, more often with a final score of 5-24, of which  16 were scored after my game was done.  Lol


----------



## MomofKatie

So, the Wind event dropped. I'm doing okay, but the leaves are really hard to see on the board! I wish they could have made them contrast more with the background.


----------



## SG131

MomofKatie said:


> So, the Wind event dropped. I'm doing okay, but the leaves are really hard to see on the board! I wish they could have made them contrast more with the background.


Since we have till Monday, I decided to focus on level missions and be fine with whatever i end up collecting that round instead of focusing on collecting.  Hopefully that approach will also make rainbow falls a little more manageable this time around.  Last time it was horrible I just couldn't finish.


----------



## MonaMN

MomofKatie said:


> So, the Wind event dropped. I'm doing okay, but the leaves are really hard to see on the board! I wish they could have made them contrast more with the background.


Agreed - so hard to see them!


----------



## Anthony Vito

Do we know for sure there's a rainbow falls at the end of this event?


----------



## Anthony Vito

Never mind - didn't read the "how to play" - I usually just skip it.  The reason I was trying to find out for sure is because my wife has been waiting for this one for a month because she really wants Meeko (as soon as the app icon changed).  She's got Flit, and she has a wand, but if she can get a second box at the falls part, she'd rather take her chances with the first diamond box, then if she gets Pocahontas, she can use the wand to guarantee Meeko.  If she uses the wand but still gets Pocahontas (50/50 chance), then she's got no better odds with the Falls diamond box.


----------



## Moliphino

I don't think you can use a wand on a diamond box. There is a rainbow falls for this event.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I already had a level 3 Pocahontas when the event started, so I used her through the whole thing. Her special power wasn’t very helpful, but I always use an event character if I have one. I was thrilled to get Meeko for completing it.

I’m also glad to find this Rainbow Falls far less challenging than the Hercules one. I already made it through the first 3 rounds and didn’t need to use a single power up. I burned through a ton of power ups trying to get through the Hercules RF rounds because I ended up having to start over a lot.


----------



## MonaMN

I got Flit at the end, so now working on Rainbow Falls to see if I can get a Meeko.  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## RangerPooh

Just finished the challenge and got another Flit. Debating on Rainbow Falls.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

This Rainbow Falls has been the easiest one I've ever done. It should be worth it with the minimal effort it’ll take.


----------



## SAHDad

Have the graphics on this one felt "sticky" to anyone else?  I've just had a hard time getting stuff to actually move in a timely manner, and it seems to get better when I turn the event off or do the daily challenge missions.  (And I hate the pause that comes after you clear leaves and they place new ones)


----------



## aebeauregard

SAHDad said:


> Have the graphics on this one felt "sticky" to anyone else?  I've just had a hard time getting stuff to actually move in a timely manner, and it seems to get better when I turn the event off or do the daily challenge missions.  (And I hate the pause that comes after you clear leaves and they place new ones)


Yes.  It seems like there is like a 1-2 second delay when new leaves come up.  I notice it the most when I am trying to start my emoji's power up.  I feel like I have to click it 3 times before it actually starts.  I'm hoping it will only be an issue during the event.


----------



## SG131

SAHDad said:


> Have the graphics on this one felt "sticky" to anyone else?  I've just had a hard time getting stuff to actually move in a timely manner, and it seems to get better when I turn the event off or do the daily challenge missions.  (And I hate the pause that comes after you clear leaves and they place new ones)


Yeah I noticed it too, its really slow in between leaves.

I'm trying to finish the event, but I'm not sure if I will.  I was away all weekend so didn't have much time to play.


----------



## madchatter

Finished event and RF, bought 4 diamond boxes and no Meeko. I’ve got every emoji in the game so far, have levels and collections maxed.  But considering how difficult they are now making it, I may be coming to the end of my time on DEB. Seems like it’s rigged to force people to spend more money. Kind of takes away the fun.


----------



## MonaMN

MonaMN said:


> I got Flit at the end, so now working on Rainbow Falls to see if I can get a Meeko.  Fingers crossed!!


Well, finished RF and got another Flit. Guess I don’t need Meeko...


----------



## cmarsh31

Didn't finish RF - kept crashing and freezing or not crediting that I cleared enough leaves then making me restart. Between that and the annoying delay, I didn't bother.


----------



## RangerPooh

I have reached the 5th and final box on the third level of Rainbow Falls 3x now and passed each time. Still no reward. Anyone else experience this?

Edit- got Pocahontas on the next (5th) round that I played. Don't know if that was a glitch but it was annoying. 

Also noticed that the leaves and characters were slow to load as others mentioned.


----------



## Rob H

Anyone have an issue during the RF of finishing a level and the app stays on the Time's Up screen forever?!!?
It's happening for me on the #1 mission on the fourth screen (the second gold box one, last screen before the diamond box).
I've tried force closing the app & restating it as well as powering down my iPhone, and I still get stuck everytime. 
It's also weird that the objective for that just says "This is your mission objective."
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## MonaMN

RF was glitchy for me too - but in a good way... I am pretty sure when I completed the first level on the 4th screen, it completes the whole screen for me. I was not complaining.


----------



## cmarsh31

Rob H said:


> Anyone have an issue during the RF of finishing a level and the app stays on the Time's Up screen forever?!!?
> It's happening for me on the #1 mission on the fourth screen (the second gold box one, last screen before the diamond box).
> I've tried force closing the app & restating it as well as powering down my iPhone, and I still get stuck everytime.
> It's also weird that the objective for that just says "This is your mission objective."
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!!



That's what I'm getting too. Can't make progress.


----------



## lanejudy

Yep, mine is stuck, too!  I completed the 4th Rainbow Falls screen, opened the gold chest...and then it didn’t profess.  Left me on mission 5, so I replayed that, then it dumped me back to mission 1.  I can’t seem to move off that.  In fact, it won’t even tell me how many leaves are needed, just says “This is your mission.”  And it freezes at the end of each game so I have to close and restart.  Grrr!


----------



## SG131

lanejudy said:


> Yep, mine is stuck, too!  I completed the 4th Rainbow Falls screen, opened the gold chest...and then it didn’t profess.  Left me on mission 5, so I replayed that, then it dumped me back to mission 1.  I can’t seem to move off that.  In fact, it won’t even tell me how many leaves are needed, just says “This is your mission.”  And it freezes at the end of each game so I have to close and restart.  Grrr!


I got through the gold and it kept me at level 5. Then i played again and it froze on times up. This is really frustrating. I got enough extra lives on free spins so I thought I could finish after all....but I guess not.


----------



## SAHDad

Yeah, I got through about 60% of the RF before it glitched out and would not let me progress.  I probably would have gotten a third Pocahontas (one diamond box, and one finishing the initial 25 chests).  I'm calling it quits on RF for the night, and won't worry about getting all the emojis.  I'm missing enough that I would never get the whole set anyway, so instead I am working on getting all of the collection II golds before moving on to a different set.


----------



## SG131

I actually tried to contact support, but that gave me a failure notice!


----------



## lanejudy

SG131 said:


> I actually tried to contact support, but that gave me a failure notice!



I contacted support, but got a canned response something like “we typically respond within 48 hours” - so, no help to finish Rainbow Falls tonight.


----------



## SAHDad

Because I was bored this morning, I spent about 20 minutes making a spreadsheet of all the gold box emojis that I either have, or can get.  (I did not count ones that you get for completing groups, or any other ones that I could not theoretically get by buying a random gold, I, II or III box).   There are 131 emojis I can get at any given time, and I need 65,550,000 more coins to max everything out.  By comparison, I have earned about 9,120,000 for just the gold to date. . . .


----------



## Disneyluvr

aebeauregard said:


> Yes.  It seems like there is like a 1-2 second delay when new leaves come up.  I notice it the most when I am trying to start my emoji's power up.  I feel like I have to click it 3 times before it actually starts.  I'm hoping it will only be an issue during the event.


Yes, I was having the glitches too, but I thought it was my phone. Glad to know it wasn’t just me.

Has anyone got the Mulan team challenge that was supposed to start today? I’ve tried updating and nothing


----------



## SAHDad

Yeah, Mulan started today.  I'm starting on chest 6.


----------



## RangerPooh

Mine loaded this morning. Asked me to do an update and then it was there. Thought that I was going to get a Star Wars game but it was Mulan. Guess if there is a SW challenge might be next week (May 4th, lol)


----------



## Pawpsicle

Free prize wheel changed... for worse


----------



## PirateJessi

My hubby just had me download BlueStacks on my laptop, so now I can play Emoji Blitz on there too.  It's even synced up with my Android version.  
I think he's just enabling my addiction for that game


----------



## Unca’ Donald

Finished the team event and got another Mulan, which bumped her to level 3. I’m all caught up on Rainbow Falls. The first round of RF was pretty easy, but it got quite a bit more difficult with each successive round. I only use my power ups if I feel I need them in order to complete a mission. I ended up using at least 3 power ups on each mission in rounds 2 and 3.


----------



## Moliphino

The first mission on round two of rainbow falls wants me to clear 1780 emoji in a single game with Mulan characters. Seems a little ridiculous, I didn't even break 1000 on my first try (no powerups).


----------



## Pawpsicle

Moliphino said:


> The first mission on round two of rainbow falls wants me to clear 1780 emoji in a single game with Mulan characters. Seems a little ridiculous, I didn't even break 1000 on my first try (no powerups).



Yeah I gave up. Not sure I’ve EVER hit that in one game!


----------



## Unca’ Donald

Moliphino said:


> The first mission on round two of rainbow falls wants me to clear 1780 emoji in a single game with Mulan characters. Seems a little ridiculous, I didn't even break 1000 on my first try (no powerups).



Yikes! My 3rd mission on the final round of RF is similar, but I “only” have to clear 1,030 emojis. I use Mulan with extra time, full power, and blitz start power ups. The power ups wouldn’t be needed if Mushu is my teammate, but if they stick me with Cri-Kee I have no chance, so I use them. Missions 3 and 4 are making me angry. Mission 3, I have to combo lightning clouds 8 times. I use Mickey with the same 3 power ups for that mission and hope for the best. If I’m lucky enough to complete that one, I have to use sunshine 52 times with Mulan characters on the final mission. Even with those 3 power ups, and the sunshine boost power up, I haven’t been able to complete it. I’m on the verge of giving up on it.


----------



## cmarsh31

4th mission on final round is combo two lightening 8 times. I can't get past 6. Going to try again with Mickey and all the power-ups.


----------



## PirateJessi

Pawpsicle said:


> Yeah I gave up. Not sure I’ve EVER hit that in one game!


Same, that's one heck of a hard pass for me, my thumbs and brain aren't THAT fast


----------



## cmarsh31

Ok, done. Got another Mulan at the end of the regular event and Mushu after RF.


----------



## MonaMN

I finally finished and got Cri-kee... which I guess is good since I had the others, but I found it to be underwhelming to use, so probably won’t make it in the rotation often. And not even bothering with RF.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I finally finished RF and got another Mushu, which bumped him up to level 4. I don’t even want to think about how many times I had restart the final round, or how many power ups I essentially wasted in the process. I’m a glutton for punishment apparently.


----------



## SG131

Unca’ Donald said:


> I finally finished RF and got another Mushu, which bumped him up to level 4. I don’t even want to think about how many times I had restart the final round, or how many power ups I essentially wasted in the process. I’m a glutton for punishment apparently.


I’m on level 4 of the last of the falls and I’m afraid to start it. The 8 lightening combos in one round is going to be tough!


----------



## Unca’ Donald

SG131 said:


> I’m on level 4 of the last of the falls and I’m afraid to start it. The 8 lightening combos in one round is going to be tough!



I hope you have better luck than I did!


----------



## SAHDad

Moliphino said:


> The first mission on round two of rainbow falls wants me to clear 1780 emoji in a single game with Mulan characters. Seems a little ridiculous, I didn't even break 1000 on my first try (no powerups).



I had no problem with that, but the next mission was 1000 coins in a single game.  I have achieved that a couple of times, but it's not happening on one where I have to switch emojis.


----------



## SG131

Well I finally managed to finish and got cri-kee so it was worth it to get a new emoji. But man I hate blowing through power ups like that.


----------



## RangerPooh

I finished the game and got another Mulan. Attempted Rainbow Falls and completed the first page of quests, lost it on the second page (round 4?) and had to start over so I quit. Overall felt the challenge was quick. I didn't event get to play Saturday or most of Sunday because I was camping.


----------



## MomofKatie

SG131 said:


> I’m on level 4 of the last of the falls and I’m afraid to start it. The 8 lightening combos in one round is going to be tough!


 If you have Boo, you can get it done. Her power releases multiple lightning clouds, and there are always 2 cloud clusters. She also refills her power fairly quickly.


----------



## SG131

MomofKatie said:


> If you have Boo, you can get it done. Her power releases multiple lightning clouds, and there are always 2 cloud clusters. She also refills her power fairly quickly.


nope, no boo yet. 10 more silver emojis to go.

Has anyone played for an extended period of time on airplane mode? I've only ever used it for a couple of hours.  It should work the same other than not being able to download the data for the current event correct?


----------



## Moliphino

SG131 said:


> nope, no boo yet. 10 more silver emojis to go.
> 
> Has anyone played for an extended period of time on airplane mode? I've only ever used it for a couple of hours.  It should work the same other than not being able to download the data for the current event correct?



You can't do daily challenges or watch videos for extra spins, but events (already in progress ones, at least) and regular missions work fine. If you're on airplane mode and have wifi available everything will work.


----------



## SG131

Moliphino said:


> You can't do daily challenges or watch videos for extra spins, but events (already in progress ones, at least) and regular missions work fine. If you're on airplane mode and have wifi available everything will work.


Ok, I hadn’t thought about the free spin thing. No WiFi, taking my first cruise and I’m still adjusting to the idea of having pretty much no communication for the week unless I pay quite a bit for the onboard WiFi which I’d like to avoid.


----------



## SG131

Anyone else missing their free spins this morning?


----------



## Sydney2977

Star War Villain event started today! I should be able to get through and earn Kylo. I was annoyed with the Mulan event because I didn't get the app upgrade notice until Sun. which only gave me 1 day to complete and I was trying to get a lot done around the house so of course I didn't finish.


----------



## lanejudy

SG131 said:


> Anyone else missing their free spins this morning?



Nope, the free spin wheel has been available all morning...


----------



## Moliphino

I can finally get Kylo! I started playing Emoji Blitz during his last villain event and was not able to do much of anything, so I'm happy to fill in a gap in my collection.


----------



## SAHDad

I'm not thrilled with the drop rate.  I can go much faster if I use Genie, Hatbox, or some other board clearing emoji than if I use any of the doublers.


----------



## SG131

the event is actually going pretty quick for me with bb-8. First few rounds were slow but its picked up a bit.

I just checked the schedule to see what I’ll miss while I’m gone and I noticed the Aladdin event with iago. It looks like a few other emojis are coming too. I may have a reason to start buying gold boxes again!


----------



## RangerPooh

lanejudy said:


> Nope, the free spin wheel has been available all morning...



My free spins (after videos) have been hit or miss for months. Sometimes I watch and get no spin. It's about 50/50. 

The first few levels of the SW challenge went fast, the last few I've been luck to get 1 or 2 lightsabers. I'm currently on level 13.


----------



## RangerPooh

On level 20. The last few rounds have been slow moving.

Edited: finished the game. Got another Kylo Ren.


----------



## MonaMN

Ugh. Kylo Ren is the worst. I didn’t like this challenge the last time... and still don’t.


----------



## RangerPooh

It was a quick challenge... when I was getting more than 1 or 2 light sabers at a time. It was also a boring one. The characters are ones that I don't play outside of a challenge.


----------



## Ariel Wanna-be

After my *fourth* attempt at level 2 of Rainbow Falls, I am DONE.  I cannot collect three lightsabers if you only drop one per game!  And I'm sick of burning through my more-items boosts just to get two lightsabers.  Sooooo frustrating.


----------



## jhoannam

SAHDad said:


> Because I was bored this morning, I spent about 20 minutes making a spreadsheet of all the gold box emojis that I either have, or can get.  (I did not count ones that you get for completing groups, or any other ones that I could not theoretically get by buying a random gold, I, II or III box).   There are 131 emojis I can get at any given time, and I need 65,550,000 more coins to max everything out.  By comparison, I have earned about 9,120,000 for just the gold to date. . . .


Which emoji gives the most coins?


----------



## RangerPooh

Free May the 4th box today. I got Finn.


----------



## robinb

RangerPooh said:


> Free May the 4th box today. I got Finn.


I did too!

I was very bummed that I didn’t finish the Notre Dame event, especially after the fire at the cathedral . I had 30,000 coins laying around so I grabbed a Gold emoji and I got Quasimodo!  So happy!


----------



## RangerPooh

Rescue Rangers card game dropped today.


----------



## SAHDad

jhoannam said:


> Which emoji gives the most coins?


I've generally had good luck with 8-bit Mickey, Yensid, Hatbox Ghost or Genie.  REally, what I do is concentrate on the daily challenges or any events, and then I have emojis that I tend to use for whatever my current missions happen to be.  I don't have any illusions about ever actually having everything, especially when they can release a new gold emoji per month, and I won't be catching up.

Meanwhile, the new Rescue Rangers event is live.  I have the first of the tic tac toe boards done, and I might break down and buy a diamond box, since I have a 75% chance of getting something new.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I got Monterey Jack for completing the event.


----------



## Pawpsicle

SAHDad said:


> I've generally had good luck with 8-bit Mickey, Yensid, Hatbox Ghost or Genie.  REally, what I do is concentrate on the daily challenges or any events, and then I have emojis that I tend to use for whatever my current missions happen to be.  I don't have any illusions about ever actually having everything, especially when they can release a new gold emoji per month, and I won't be catching up.
> 
> Meanwhile, the new Rescue Rangers event is live.  I have the first of the tic tac toe boards done, and I might break down and buy a diamond box, since I have a 75% chance of getting something new.



Minnie also works pretty well for coin challenges.


----------



## MonaMN

I have been stuck trying to get one - just ONE - mustache all day.  Still stuck on the second screen. I have tried a variety of emojis... and nothing.

So. Frustrating. Grrr.


----------



## RangerPooh

Got another Chip for completing event


----------



## MonaMN

MonaMN said:


> I have been stuck trying to get one - just ONE - mustache all day.  Still stuck on the second screen. I have tried a variety of emojis... and nothing.
> 
> So. Frustrating. Grrr.


FINALLY got that stupid mustache!


----------



## SAHDad

Pawpsicle said:


> Minnie also works pretty well for coin challenges.


Yeah, but I hate the emojis that do the "heart eyes" because they just make the board hard for me.  Something about the animation for their ability messes with my seeing the board.

Bought a chest, got Gadget.  Finished the event, got her again.  Was hoping to get both new emojis, but it is what it is.


----------



## figment_jii

So, a short break until the next event...which is the evil Queen Villain event (that's probably when Grumpy(?) and the Prince will drop).  Then the Aladdin event with two new emojis (Iago and Carpet), which will be needed for the Aladdin Challenge.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sydney2977

Thanks for the update on the new challenges! I finished the RR one and got Gadget so I was pretty happy.


----------



## SAHDad

Evil Queen event is live.  It would not let me skip the intro game, however.  Snow, Mirror, Dopey, The Prince and Grumpy are all doublers.


----------



## Moliphino

I bought a diamond box because I only have Dopey and wanted another option for the event. So of course I got another Dopey.


----------



## Quellman

Moliphino said:


> I bought a diamond box because I only have Dopey and wanted another option for the event. So of course I got another Dopey.


I don't have enough gems, so I'm passing on the event as a whole. Don't want to spend literally hours working through this one


----------



## MonaMN

I am flying through this one. Magic Mirror is quite helpful!


----------



## Sydney2977

MonaMN said:


> I am flying through this one. Magic Mirror is quite helpful!



Me too! I am using MM as well.


----------



## SG131

I’m making progress slowly while focusing on level missions and more importantly my silver emojis. I finally got my first bonus emoji for completing a group! I got rabbit. Powers seem decent for a silver emoji and it’s a new character so I’m happy.


----------



## SAHDad

I flew through this one on Friday with doublers, then was gone until this afternoon, and the drop rate with all the doublers has gone from 6-8 down to 1-2.  I can do better with board-clearing emojis like 8-bit Mickey, Hatbox, Boo, Genie, or Olaf.  I'm pretty far, thanks to Friday, but it's frustrating for Mirror to only get 2 hearts per game.


----------



## cmarsh31

SAHDad said:


> I flew through this one on Friday with doublers, then was gone until this afternoon, and the drop rate with all the doublers has gone from 6-8 down to 1-2.  I can do better with board-clearing emojis like 8-bit Mickey, Hatbox, Boo, Genie, or Olaf.  I'm pretty far, thanks to Friday, but it's frustrating for Mirror to only get 2 hearts per game.



Same here - flew until late last night, when suddenly the drop rate went to next to nothing. Last 3 levels took longer than all the rest together.


----------



## SAHDad

I finished the event, but I don't think I can be convinced to try the Rainbow Falls.  The drop rate is too anemic for me to deal with frustration of climbing up 3-4 levels, then dropping back down when I finish a round with only 1 or 2 hearts.


----------



## SG131

i finished rainbow falls, but just got another snow white.  I was hoping for one of the new ones.


----------



## SAHDad

SG131 said:


> i finished rainbow falls, but just got another snow white.  I was hoping for one of the new ones.


I'd have a 40% of getting someone new, but I'm not sure I need the frustration for that kind of chance.  

I might try it once I finish the daily challenges.


----------



## Charade67

I got Grumpy. I wish the game would let us play through rainbow falls a second time so we could try for the other emoji.


----------



## bellanotte10

Just started playing this game and i'm hooked! although im having more issues with the Evil Queen event than the rescue rangers one going on when I started. I got monterey and i really don't like that emoji at all, or any of mine at the moment really.


----------



## Moliphino

I think I'll be using the two device trick for the last rainbow falls game. If I got another Dopey I'd be so mad.


----------



## SAHDad

Flamed out on Rainbow Falls again, with a doubler and boosts.  When I only needed 1, I got 11.  When I needed 8, I got all of 6 (after doubler), despite scoring upwards of 700 coins.


----------



## SG131

bellanotte10 said:


> Just started playing this game and i'm hooked! although im having more issues with the Evil Queen event than the rescue rangers one going on when I started. I got monterey and i really don't like that emoji at all, or any of mine at the moment really.


Welcome! It’s slow at first. It takes some time to build up the collection and find emojis you love. I’ve been playing for a little over a year and now have all the gold emojis other than the ones released this month and now went back and started maxing out my silver emojis and am pretty close to finishing that. 

I find myself using the same few emojis most of the time while playing. Joy especially is a favorite. Some are definitely better than others.


----------



## RangerPooh

Spent the weekend camping with no cell service so just now attempting the game which I started before the trip. Not going to finish, but did receive another evil queen with the villain box. Drop rate is very low, even with Snow White and Dopey. Doing better with Holiday Mickey.


----------



## SAHDad

It took a fairly ridiculous amount of boosts, but I finished Rainbow Falls.  Got another Magic Mirror, which was actually nice, especially if Grumpy and Prince are going to be gold box after tonight.


----------



## MonaMN

I got another Magic Mirror from Rainbow Falls too... which is ok since the others will be gold boxers - even though it may take a long time to get them!


----------



## Sydney2977

Finished the event so I powered up Evil Queen but didn't have time to complete Rainbow Falls. I'll just try to get Grumpy and Prince from a gold box eventually since I already have Snow White, Dopey and MM.


----------



## RangerPooh

Got to the last level before the game finished. So close. Got the Evil Queen with each villain box, so leveled her up each time.


----------



## RangerPooh

Aladdin game dropped this morning.


----------



## jhoannam

RangerPooh said:


> Aladdin game dropped this morning.


Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## MonaMN

So nice to be able to use Genie...


----------



## RangerPooh

Used Genie almost every game for 2x points. Probably the quickest challenge I’ve played in ages! Finished and got another Aladdin.


----------



## SAHDad

Finished late last night (mostly with Genie, though Jasmine and Aladdin aren't terrible choices), and got another Abu.  I'll probably do Rainbow Falls on this one, since the event was much easier than the last.

According to my spreadsheet, it looks like I have earned just over 10 million coins, but still have about 67 million to go.


----------



## MonaMN

RangerPooh said:


> Used Genie almost every game for 2x points. Probably the quickest challenge I’ve played in ages! Finished and got another Aladdin.


Same - down to the Aladdin!


----------



## RangerPooh

Only played the first level (4 rounds) of Rainbow Falls. It seemed to want a lot of beetles per round. By the fourth round of level 1 it required what I was making with 2x the points on a good round. So back to leveling and everyday challenges.


----------



## SG131

I finished and got Aladdin too. I may give rainbow falls a half hearted try.  It would really be nice to get one of the new characters.  I didn't get any new ones in the snow white challenge either.


----------



## RangerPooh

Just learned that Rainbow Falls has a time limit for accessing levels. I've finished the first two levels (all 10 rounds) and cannot access the third level for another 8 hours. Who knew.


----------



## robinb

RangerPooh said:


> Just learned that Rainbow Falls has a time limit for accessing levels. I've finished the first two levels (all 10 rounds) and cannot access the third level for another 8 hours. Who knew.


I did!  I have not finished the last few challenges.  I did use the 2-device trick to get the Magic Mirror because I missed him last time he was offered.

I'm on Level 8 of the Aladdin event.  I was taking it a bit slow but I might start using my doubling emojis.  I have a lot of them.


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished Rainbow Falls, got another Genie.


----------



## SG131

I got a Jasmine on rainbow falls, so another event where I didn’t get any of the new characters.


----------



## Sydney2977

I finished the first Aladdin event and got another Genie. I', working on the character event but I only have Aladdin, Jasmine, and Abu, not Iago and Magic Carpet. Why didn't they have Genie as an option?


----------



## robinb

I tried rainbow falls but couldn’t finish. I made it through the first group fine and failed the last challenge in the 2nd group twice. Then, I ran into a bug that kept on resetting my progress on the second group. I would keep on passing the first level but it kept on reoffering that same level.  I had about an hour left and I was going to time hop to finish the last bit and next group with boosts but I gave up instead.


----------



## figment_jii

I had that same glitch happen, but with the first group of the Rainbow Falls event.  I got up to the fourth round, then failed, the game reset back to the first round (as it should), but then it wouldn't advance after that.  I have up after completing the first round twice and never progressing to the next one.  Hopefully they fix this glitch before the next Rainbow Falls event.

Now, they've started the Aladdin Challenge, which has the Carpet as the Diamond-Box exclusive emoji.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sydney2977

Finished Aladdin and Abu goals and all but one of Jasmine's. Back to working on leveling up and buying more characters till the next event.


----------



## SAHDad

Finished up Aladdin, Jasmin and Abu.  Bought a diamond box, hoping for Iago or Carpet, got another Aladdin instead.  With Iago a new gold, I need about 67.75 million coins again.  Back to the grind.


----------



## Disneyluvr

Has anyone seen  a list for the June events? Aren’t they usually out by now?


----------



## figment_jii

They posted the May slate on April 30.  So they'll probably (hopefully) post the June slate either tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## SAHDad

The Finding Dory card event is now live.  Standard open box, get item to the bottom the board.  Ends Monday night.


----------



## figment_jii

The patch notes have some info about upcoming events:
Just Keep Swimming (5/31-6/3): Finding Dory Item Card Event (Bailey & Destiny)
Adventure Is Out There (6/5-6/6): Russell's Food Fight
All the Feels (6/7-6/10): Inside Out Survival Event (Rainbow Unicorn - Diamond Box exclusive)

The new icon also features Forky, so seems likely that there will be a Toy Story event sometime this month.


----------



## SAHDad

Make sure you log in today (June 1) for a free Pixar emoji.  I got another Eve.


----------



## robinb

SAHDad said:


> Make sure you log in today (June 1) for a free Pixar emoji.  I got another Eve.


I got another WALL-E .


----------



## MonaMN

SAHDad said:


> Make sure you log in today (June 1) for a free Pixar emoji.  I got another Eve.


I got Eve, too.


----------



## Sydney2977

robinb said:


> I got another WALL-E .


Me too!
I finished the Finding Dory event and got another Dory. I'm almost done with a level that will give me a magic wand. Does anyone know- if I use the magic wand on a diamond box will if definitely give me a character I don't have?


----------



## Moliphino

Sydney2977 said:


> Me too!
> I finished the Finding Dory event and got another Dory. I'm almost done with a level that will give me a magic wand. Does anyone know- if I use the magic wand on a diamond box will if definitely give me a character I don't have?



You can't use a wand on a diamond box.


----------



## SG131

MonaMN said:


> I got Eve, too.


Eve here too. 

Finished the event and got another Nemo. I can’t seem to get any of the new characters.


----------



## omniscientmommy

Joining in the fun. I have been playing this game for a year now but just discovered this board. I'm stuck trying to get this pipe in the Dory event


----------



## Sydney2977

Moliphino said:


> You can't use a wand on a diamond box.


Thank you! Then I know not to bother with the diamond box since I'll probably get one I already have. But now I can get the one character I still need from series 1- Cinderella!


----------



## SG131

omniscientmommy said:


> Joining in the fun. I have been playing this game for a year now but just discovered this board. I'm stuck trying to get this pipe in the Dory event


Welcome! I was stuck on a pipe for almost a whole day.  I kept switching emojis, but it still took forever.  Good luck!


----------



## omniscientmommy

SG131 said:


> Welcome! I was stuck on a pipe for almost a whole day.  I kept switching emojis, but it still took forever.  Good luck!


Thanks. I finally got past it! Now to try and finish the event before the end of today.


----------



## figment_jii

The June slate of events has been posted.


----------



## Sydney2977

Oh good, the events while we're at WDW are Bug's Life, and I already have those characters so I won't feel like I'm missing anything.


----------



## figment_jii

So it looks like there are going to be three new regular emojis (Destiny, Bailey, and Bo Peep) and two new Diamond Box exclusives (Rainbow Unicorn and Forky).  At least it looks like there is a chance that we can win both of the Diamond Box exclusives (event prize).


----------



## SG131

figment_jii said:


> So it looks like there are going to be three new regular emojis (Destiny, Bailey, and Bo Peep) and two new Diamond Box exclusives (Rainbow Unicorn and Forky).  At least it looks like there is a chance that we can win both of the Diamond Box exclusives (event prize).


Too bad forky won’t be a regular gold box emoji. Fingers crossed to get him in the event!


----------



## SAHDad

Food fight is live.  Don't remember which doublers apply for which meal, but the six I have seen so far are Carl, Russel, Miguel, Dante, Launchpad and Webby.  And, continuing my usual food fight record, I am losing about 85% of them, often by 5 or more.  (I don't get it - when I use Dante, I might get 6 of the cones down.  Someone else uses Dante, at lvl 1, gets 17 of them. . . .  though we were tied at 6 each when time ran out.)


----------



## Sydney2977

I finished the Food Fight event and got Carl, who I didn't have before! I did find that using the doublers this event I was losing a lot more rounds than I usually do.


----------



## SAHDad

Inside Out event is up.  Normal untimed event - get the little sun things down to the bottom before they pop or you lose health.  It's going to be a long event - 20 levels, but lvl 3 (a silver) took 65.  All Inside Out emojis are doublers though


----------



## NJlauren

SAHDad said:


> Inside Out event is up.  Normal untimed event - get the little sun things down to the bottom before they pop or you lose health.  It's going to be a long event - 20 levels, but lvl 3 (a silver) took 65.  All Inside Out emojis are doublers though


So many suns/orbs whatever they are called SO MANY


----------



## SAHDad

Tell me about it.  It just keeps getting worse, and Joy went cold in a hard way.  I have all the core Inside Out ones (but not Bing Bong or Rainbow Unicorn), and only Joy is any good at clearing stuff at the lower levels.

Time to just burn through a bunch of stuff with emojis who clear boards well and ignore the doubling, I guess.


----------



## Anthony Vito

I see Bing Bong as one that doubles, but don't see that he's in the Diamond Box or the Gold Boxes.  Has he been introduced previously, or is he new to this event?  If he's new and not in the Diamond Box, how the heck can he even be acquired and used?


----------



## SG131

Anthony Vito said:


> I see Bing Bong as one that doubles, but don't see that he's in the Diamond Box or the Gold Boxes.  Has he been introduced previously, or is he new to this event?  If he's new and not in the Diamond Box, how the heck can he even be acquired and used?


Bing Bong is the final prize for the inside out group collection.  So you have to max out all of the inside out emojis to get him.  I doubt many people have gotten that far.  I have a maxed out Joy and she's been great for the event, but no where near finishing the group collection.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Ah - ok.  I didn't think to check group collections.  My wife jumps in on some of the events now mainly when she's interested in the prize (she was super-excited for Meeko).  I thought she'd be interested in Bing Bong so I was trying to figure that out for letting her know about the event.

I have a Level 3 Joy, who I agree is great for this.  I think Joy's one of the better ones in general with getting to place her sun powerup anywhere and getting the extra of her to speed up the next powerup better.


----------



## SAHDad

Joy is only lvl 2 for me, so while she is good, and the doubling is nice, I can get almost the same results with Hatbox, Olaf, Randall, Genie or Boo, because they are all higher level and better at general board clearing, rather than targeted placement, so I have alternatives when she goes stale.

I might try Steamboat Mickey too, the next time Joy goes cold and I have to switch.


----------



## Sydney2977

I've found Disgust to be a great help as she clears a bunch at the top of the screen, but I do have her as a level 3.


----------



## SG131

Well joy got me through the event pretty well, but no unicorn. I got another fear emoji. The first round of rainbow falls wants me to collect 76 gold things so I think I’m going to pass on that part of the event.


----------



## robinb

I'm half way through.  I'm using Disgust and I'm saving Joy for RFs.  I have been getting some good scores though, so I worry about how many I'll need for RF.


----------



## Sydney2977

I finished the event and got another Anger. Just started Rainbow Falls and doing pretty well still using Disgust. May switch to Joy if I get stuck.


----------



## Mrs Geek

I don't know if this is happening to anyone else, but when it takes you to the level screen after you finish a round, there is confetti and whatnot that looks like maybe it's supposed to be for a Lion King game- bugs and paw prints and such.  Oops! lol


----------



## figment_jii

Mrs Geek said:


> I don't know if this is happening to anyone else, but when it takes you to the level screen after you finish a round, there is confetti and whatnot that looks like maybe it's supposed to be for a Lion King game- bugs and paw prints and such.  Oops! lol


That probably means there will be a Lion King event in July to tie into the live action movie's release.  That fits with the pattern (e.g., Toy Story events this month and the release of Toy Story 4).


----------



## SAHDad

Incredibles event is live.  It's a standard "clear all the items in the background" game.   All 7 Incredibles emoji are doublers for it


----------



## MonaMN

Got another Violet at the end of the regular event... then finished Rainbow Falls (which I hate) and got Edna! Yay! I was hoping for her - only one i didn’t have.

And got my first Toy Story prize too. Happy Sunday!


----------



## SG131

Finished the event and got another Jack Jack, finished rainbow falls and got another Mr Incredible. Edna still eludes me....


----------



## Sydney2977

I finished this event relatively easy thanks to Jack Jack! I got another Mrs. Incredible at the end of the event and another Dash at the end of Rainbow Falls. I really wanted Edna too!


----------



## SAHDad

The Toy Story stuff 1 day events are going on.  I finished the ones yesterday for the emojis that I have, and I got through today, plus the first of the rainbow falls.  But I hate using Woody to clear areas - his power takes time to use, and its just annoying to boot.  Jessie is working ok, but the second set of rainbow falls is requiring something like 15 to pass, so I may not bother with it.


----------



## Princess4

Why am I not getting Forkey as the final prize? Instead I get a ruby chest with lives, gems and coins. Anyone else having this issue????


----------



## Sydney2977

I didn't get to do too much of the event two days ago, just a few of each from Buzz and Woody. But yesterday I was able to finish the clear event and Rainbow Falls and I was so excited to get the only TS character I didn't have- Bo Peep! I finally got lucky!


----------



## NJlauren

Princess4 said:


> Why am I not getting Forkey as the final prize? Instead I get a ruby chest with lives, gems and coins. Anyone else having this issue????


This did not happen to me as I don’t have them all maxed.  

However in a FB group I am in it has happened to a few people.  I would suggest emailing them.  There have been reports of mixed results when it happens during the last event.  But worth a shot.

Good luck!


----------



## omniscientmommy

I did manage to earn a Bo Peep finally! We'll see how far I get today in the event. I'm trying to get yard work done which means less Disney Emoji Blitz


----------



## MonaMN

omniscientmommy said:


> I did manage to earn a Bo Peep finally! We'll see how far I get today in the event. I'm trying to get yard work done which means less Disney Emoji Blitz


Darn real life getting in the way! I didn’t get through much of the last two events but should have a little more time for the items!


----------



## Sydney2977

I'll be busy today getting stuff done around the house, then going to church and packing cuz we leave for WDW tomorrow! But I'll have the 6 hour car ride to play so I will probably finish. I won't be playing during the next week on vacation.


----------



## bibbidibobbidiabcs

I finished the event last night but got another Woody. I was really hoping for Bo!


----------



## SG131

I got Bo from the event before this and got a second Bo at the end of this one.  No forky, but hopefully he will be back.


----------



## robinb

I’m still working on the event. I’d like Bo or Woody but I’m not wild about Forky. He reminds me too much of a clown!


----------



## omniscientmommy

I finished the event and got forky


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished and got another Woody


----------



## figment_jii

Another Food Fight Challenge has started.  So far, it seems like the usual food fight.  The final prize is Hemlich.


----------



## SG131

I don’t really need the food fight but I’ve been playing anyway. I have now officially maxed out all the silver emojis! Now back to gold ones. When I started working on silver emojis  I had at least one of every gold emoji but now I’m missing a few that came out while I was working on silvers.


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished the Food Fight Challenge last night. Today Bugs Life game started.


----------



## RangerPooh

Just finished the Bugs Life game. Honestly couldn’t tell you what I got at the end. It was a chest. Not interested in Rainbow Falls.


----------



## robinb

figment_jii said:


> Another Food Fight Challenge has started.  So far, it seems like the usual food fight.  The final prize is Hemlich.


That challenge was so quick!  I opened up the game yesterday expecting to finish it and the new Bugs Life game already dropped.


----------



## RangerPooh

And following Bugs Life was a Coco game.


----------



## LeiaIsAPrincess2

I really hate that they are forcing you to do Rainbow Falls to get a diamond box. I hope it isn't a trend that continues


----------



## robinb

LeiaIsAPrincess2 said:


> I really hate that they are forcing you to do Rainbow Falls to get a diamond box. I hope it isn't a trend that continues


This RBF is ridiculously hard too!  I'm on Level 3, Mission 4 (Collect 1500 emojis!) and I'm going to do the two-device trick so I don't lose my progress.  I already used boosts to make it to where I am.


----------



## LeiaIsAPrincess2

robinb said:


> This RBF is ridiculously hard too!  I'm on Level 3, Mission 4 (Collect 1500 emojis!) and I'm going to do the two-device trick so I don't lose my progress.  I already used boosts to make it to where I am.



Same! I lost my progress, boosts, and some diamonds trying to pass that one and I give up. I'd rather just save my diamonds and buy a diamond box instead.


----------



## Moliphino

robinb said:


> This RBF is ridiculously hard too!  I'm on Level 3, Mission 4 (Collect 1500 emojis!) and I'm going to do the two-device trick so I don't lose my progress.  I already used boosts to make it to where I am.



The first two rounds were so easy, then the ones that opened today were ridiculous. I did manage to finish, but I used a lot of powerups. On one level I was supposed to score at least 10,400,000 and I finished at around 14,000,000, but it gave me the you haven't met the goal popup.   I went ahead and paid the gems because I didn't want to fall back to the beginning at that point.


----------



## robinb

Moliphino said:


> The first two rounds were so easy, then the ones that opened today were ridiculous. I did manage to finish, but I used a lot of powerups. On one level I was supposed to score at least 10,400,000 and I finished at around 14,000,000, but it gave me the you haven't met the goal popup.   I went ahead and paid the gems because I didn't want to fall back to the beginning at that point.


I got that pop up many times yesterday.  It lied every time.  I  didn't pay and I was fine.


----------



## Moliphino

robinb said:


> I got that pop up many times yesterday.  It lied every time.  I  didn't pay and I was fine.



I had it happen like a week earlier in an event and it did knock me back to the start. When I got to that level again the requirement was higher, so I figured it was a glitch with the displayed requirement. I was not going to push my luck and have to try to match lightning and lightning 8x in one game again. I hoard gems, so it wasn't a hardship.


----------



## aebeauregard

I’ve been stuck on combing 8x Lightning’s a couple times now even after spending gems to get an extra 10secs a couple times. Grr....  What are the last two goals?  Trying to decide if it’s worth it to keep trying or if the next two are equally impossible for me and stop wasting my gems and power ups.


----------



## RangerPooh

And this is why I pass on the Rainbow Falls challenges. They are often way too difficult. I'm not going to waist all of my boosts or gems on them. 

Did finish the Coco event. It was relatively quick.


----------



## Moliphino

I have over 500 full power, 250 extra time, and 230 blitz start boosts so I don't feel bad blowing them on events or rainbow falls. It only annoys me to use the sunshine boosts, as I don't get those nearly as often (I "only" have 99).


----------



## figment_jii

The July Slate of events has been posted on Facebook.  Next event starts tomorrow!


----------



## RangerPooh

Madam Mim game dropped today.  Is slow moving for me as I don’t have any of the 2x characters.


----------



## Charade67

I’m doing okay with Holiday Mickey. I’ve almost completed box 15.


----------



## figment_jii

I was pretty surprised to see that 2 out of the 3 new emojis introduced for this event were Diamond Box exclusives.  I suppose that's one way to get people to play the Rainbow Falls event, but that still means dropping at least 200 gems to get the other exclusive emoji (assuming you get the other from the Rainbow Fall box).  With the non-exclusive being 50%, that doesn't seem like the best of odds...


----------



## RangerPooh

I caved and used gems to buy a diamond box and got Merlin. Was doing much better that way. Have been playing the last few rounds with Holiday Mickey as I was also trying to level up to 140.


----------



## SAHDad

I had the gems, and got Wart.  I'd been having much better luck with Hatbox, tbh.  I can't imagine buying the gems for another try at one of the exclusives - the odds just aren't worth it, imo.  I have other hobbies where I feel better about essentially setting fire to my money.


----------



## MonaMN

I had the gems and got Archimedes.  Getting probably an average of 3 - then doubled.


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished the Madam Mim challenge last night. In total got 3 Mims. Attempted Rainbow Falls but passed. Level 1 jumped from needing 1 wand at step one to 6 wands at step two. No thanks.


----------



## Charade67

I caved and used some gems to buy a diamond box. I got Merlin. I have one level of rainbow falls left. Now I need to work on building up my gem collection again. I have less than 200 now.


----------



## SAHDad

I'm finding Wart to be basically useless.   I can almost always do better with a non-doubling emoji, which is really frustrating.  I'm still only about at chest 20, but I'm not going to worry about rainbow falls.  I probably would not get anything good anyway.


----------



## bcwife76

I caved and used gems to buy the Diamond box and got Arthur. Even with his 2x power, this event seemed to take a LOT longer to finish. Eventhough I completed it finally Saturday night I didn't attempt Rainbow Falls, I'm OVER Madam Mim


----------



## SG131

I'm on box 20, I was pretty busy this weekend.  I got one of madam mim, I wish I could skip ahead to rainbow falls to try for a diamond box now.  I'm not sure I'll finish.


----------



## robinb

I bought a Diamond box without thinking I would care. Got Arthur.  I played the event for a while and then started reading about Merlin. I used the 2-device trick and finally got Merlin. He’s so much better!  I’m still working on the event. I’ll probably use the 2-device trick to get through RF if I get there.


----------



## robinb

SG131 said:


> I'm on box 20, I was pretty busy this weekend.  I got one of madam mim, I wish I could skip ahead to rainbow falls to try for a diamond box now.  I'm not sure I'll finish.


The way these events work is that you get the villain character in the special event boxes. So, by the end of the event you’ll have 3 Mims.


----------



## SG131

robinb said:


> The way these events work is that you get the villain character in the special event boxes. So, by the end of the event you’ll have 3 Mims.


I'd rather one mim and a shot at a diamond box in rainbow falls! I don't think I'll make it through both before the event is over.


----------



## Moliphino

I finished RF and got Merlin! I didn't find RF too difficult using Genie and Full Power/More Items boosts on the later chests.


----------



## omniscientmommy

I'm on the last thing before RF but don't think I'll finish it. Got bedtime and stuff to do


----------



## jhoannam

How does the 2-device trick work?


----------



## Sydney2977

I finished the event and Rainbow Falls for once! I was using whatever character to also get my levels done till I got to RF- then I used Holiday Mickey to make sure I got plenty of items dropped. I got Wart.


----------



## robinb

jhoannam said:


> How does the 2-device trick work?


Here is where it was explained to me:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-emoji-blitz.3527107/page-76#post-59740515
I practiced on silver (or maybe gold) emojis before I felt confident enough to try with gems.


----------



## Charade67

Was excited about the prince challenge until I saw what it was. I don’t have enough gems to make a purchase.


----------



## RangerPooh

Charade67 said:


> Was excited about the prince challenge until I saw what it was. I don’t have enough gems to make a purchase.



I got mildly excited until I saw how it was laid out. Only have Beast and Aladdin. Not enough gems to try for another. Oh well. I'll stick to leveling.


----------



## scootersjunk

Can someone please explain what the rainbow box with an exclamation mark icon is? Thanks.


----------



## RangerPooh

Magic keys event dropped this morning.


----------



## RangerPooh

scootersjunk said:


> Can someone please explain what the rainbow box with an exclamation mark icon is? Thanks.



I had one of those challenges yesterday. It’s a special limited edition character obtained through specific challenges/games like Holiday Mickey/Minnie, Rose Gold Minnie, Sorcerer Mickey, Yensid, Frozone, Holiday Pluto, and Merlin. There’s probably more.


----------



## figment_jii

If you look through your list of available emojis (the ones that you have), you'll see that the emojis have one of four different color outlines around them.  It's either silver, gold, rainbow, or purple.  Those denote from which type of the box the emoji is usually from (e.g., a silver outline denotes an emoji that is available from the silvers boxes).  The rainbow box with the exclamation point denotes the rainbow box emojis, which are usually initially offered through an event as a reward.  In addition to the ones _RangerPooh _mentioned, there is also Dug, King Triton, Magic Mirror, Rainbow Mickey, Edna Mode, Carpet, and Rainbow Unicorn.  I don't know if any of the Group reward emojis are rainbows, but it would not surprise me.


----------



## Mrs Geek

Um, when I loaded the game today it said Happy Father's Day and offered a Dad Box full of Disney dad emoji for 200 gems.... uh, y'all are a month late there, DEB lol


----------



## SG131

Mrs Geek said:


> Um, when I loaded the game today it said Happy Father's Day and offered a Dad Box full of Disney dad emoji for 200 gems.... uh, y'all are a month late there, DEB lol


Yeah that had me rather confused. I didn’t get to start the key event until now so only a day left to play, but the drop rate seems slightly better than usual so maybe I’ll be able to finish.


----------



## Moliphino

It was the easiest magic key event ever. I finished in less than a day while not being able to play much between 8-5 because I was at work.


----------



## robinb

Moliphino said:


> It was the easiest magic key event ever. I finished in less than a day while not being able to play much between 8-5 because I was at work.


I wish all magic key events were so easy!


----------



## robinb

Who did everyone get for their "Emoji Day" free emoji?  I got Pocahontas who was a new emoji for me.

Oh, and was anyone else else annoyed having to pony up $100,000 coins to re-complete your silvers with Prince Eric?


----------



## SG131

robinb said:


> Who did everyone get for their "Emoji Day" free emoji?  I got Pocahontas who was a new emoji for me.
> 
> Oh, and was anyone else else annoyed having to pony up $100,000 coins to re-complete your silvers with Prince Eric?


Pocahontas too.

I was more annoyed because he showed up in my CYC box the day he showed up in silver. I was planning on spending gems to buy the box, but not for a silver emoji I would get with the next 15,000 coins I earned!


----------



## RangerPooh

I also got Pocahontas. Honestly didn't pay enough attention to the Father's Day wording. But that's what happens when you open up the app just after waking up. Thought it was odd that I didn't get a "dad". 

Purchased silver boxes today with the hopes of getting Prince Eric. Lucked out on the second box.


----------



## Moliphino

I got Hiro.


----------



## SG131

Wow that key event was much less frustrating than usual! I think I only had one key float away the whole time. I also had a lot more rainbow stars and a lot higher than average scores.


----------



## Sydney2977

I agree, that event was much easier to complete than normal- it seemed like more keys were appearing. I completed all just while trying to complete the items on the level challenges, not even really concentrating on trying to get keys. Ok, on to the Lion King event...


----------



## SG131

Sydney2977 said:


> I agree, that event was much easier to complete than normal- it seemed like more keys were appearing. I completed all just while trying to complete the items on the level challenges, not even really concentrating on trying to get keys. Ok, on to the Lion King event...


Nice thing about having my silvers maxed out finally is that I will definitely get one of the diamond box exclusives when I finish the lion king event!


----------



## Charade67

Just finished the Lion King event and got Shenzi. Is it just me or did this event seem to take forever to finish?


----------



## omniscientmommy

Charade67 said:


> Just finished the Lion King event and got Shenzi. Is it just me or did this event seem to take forever to finish?


I got the same.  It did seem to take a while. Maybe that's why they had it open for so many days.


----------



## SAHDad

It's not just you - it's taking forever.  None of the doublers really excel at the task of clearing off the wildebeast before they pop, and the numbers are frankly ludicrous.  I missed out on much of yesterday, so I am only on chest 21, but needing 420 is kind of insane.

At least I will get one of the two diamond ones when I finish.


----------



## Mrs Geek

Anybody else feel a little morbid playing "kill the wildebeest"?  I bet it's even worse if you play as a hyena


----------



## MonaMN

SG131 said:


> Nice thing about having my silvers maxed out finally is that I will definitely get one of the diamond box exclusives when I finish the lion king event!


Same! Now if I can just finish... was out of town and having to play catch-up!


----------



## jhoannam

I can’t believe how long this one took! It was painful but I got Nala.


----------



## RangerPooh

I'm on level 24 and it's taking forever! Using Simba has worked better than others with 2x but still progressing slowly.


----------



## robinb

jhoannam said:


> I can’t believe how long this one took! It was painful but I got Nala.


Isn't she a new silver?  I'm still on level 21 ...


----------



## jhoannam

robinb said:


> Isn't she a new silver?  I'm still on level 21 ...


yes.


----------



## robinb

jhoannam said:


> yes.


So, she'll be available after the event if I don't get her?


----------



## SG131

robinb said:


> So, she'll be available after the event if I don't get her?


I don't think so.  She's a silver emoji but a diamond box exclusive.


----------



## figment_jii

I had pretty good luck using Rafiki...but overall, the requirements were pretty high.  I wonder if having two diamond box exclusive emojis was there way of trying to get folks to play Rainbow Falls...


----------



## TheLadyRohn

I got another Pumba but I am not close to maxed out on my silvers. It felt like it took forever just to get that.  Fingers crossed I can get RF done in the next few hours and get something decent!


----------



## MonaMN

I got Nala (had the older ones maxed out) and have zero interest in Rainbow Falls...


----------



## RangerPooh

Just finished the event and got another Timon. I’m a bit disappointed.


----------



## jhoannam

MonaMN said:


> I got Nala (had the older ones maxed out) and have zero interest in Rainbow Falls...


Same here, I forgot to click out of the event and the first requirement was 43... heck no.


----------



## Charade67

I finished rainbow falls today and got Nala. That was the worst RF so far. I hope the next event is more fun.


----------



## SG131

I got Nala when I finished the event today (other silvers were maxed out). Took one look at how long rainbow falls was and realized there was zero chance of finished on time so I didn’t bother.


----------



## robinb

I’m finally on level 25. I’ll finish tonight but won’t have time for RF.


----------



## Sydney2977

I was busy at work this weekend so didn't have much time to play, but I finally finished the event last night and got Nala. No time for RF though. I did seem to do pretty well with Simba, but it did take an awful lot of time!


----------



## RangerPooh

Christmas in July card game dropped this morning.


----------



## Charade67

Just finished the Christmas event. (So much Easter than Lion King) I got another holiday Pluto.


----------



## SG131

Finished and got holiday Pluto who has eluded me up until now!


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished. Got another Holiday Mickey.


----------



## MonaMN

Just looked at the description for the last update and looks like they neglected to add the appropriate event data... but I think I see a Rainbow Mickey.

Need two more palm trees to finish the card event... hoping for Pluto since I have the other two.


----------



## MonaMN

And... phooey. Got another Minnie... guess Pluto is not meant to be...


----------



## RangerPooh

Next game dropped this morning.


----------



## ogrebeth

Has anyone had problems where their emoji blitz won't load? I thought it was because my phone was old and never had enough memory, but I got a new iphone and it still won't load (only gets to 50%). I contacted support months ago and they said it should resolve next time they update the game but there have obviously been many updates and it still won't work. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## RangerPooh

No issue, but is occasionally slow to load but does load. Have you deleted the app and reinstalled it?


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished the current challenge, got another Oswald. Was a bit disappointed as I wanted rainbow Mickey. Used Steamboat Willie got this challenge, averaged 5 (so 10) per game.


----------



## robinb

RangerPooh said:


> Finished the current challenge, got another Oswald. Was a bit disappointed as I wanted rainbow Mickey. Used Steamboat Willie got this challenge, averaged 5 (so 10) per game.


Is there a Rainbow Falls?


----------



## MonaMN

robinb said:


> Is there a Rainbow Falls?


Yes - I am working through it after finishing with another Rose Gold Minnie.  I have all of them but this RF doesn’t seem too bad.


----------



## SG131

Well the google events calendar has finally been updated. August 1st figment is coming as a diamond box exclusive though there is only an 8% chance of him at the end of the event. cause he’s my favorite! Looks like some new Moana and Cinderella emojis coming later in August.


----------



## figment_jii

Here's the event calendar for August!


----------



## SAHDad

These events where you get a diamond box exclusive are starting to annoy me.  Yay, new emoji, but wait, you only have a 10% chance of getting it after you grind through an event, but, as a bonus, there may be an insanely hard Rainbow Falls, which gives you another chance at that 10%.    I'm starting to tune out of the events, and just concentrate on leveling and buying normal emojis, because the events are worth less to me in terms of time and interest.

I'll do it, because I can use some emojis that generate a lot of coins while looking for the items, but I honestly don't think I'll get anything out of it other than another Snowman.


----------



## TheLadyRohn

SAHDad said:


> These events where you get a diamond box exclusive are starting to annoy me.  Yay, new emoji, but wait, you only have a 10% chance of getting it after you grind through an event, but, as a bonus, there may be an insanely hard Rainbow Falls, which gives you another chance at that 10%.    I'm starting to tune out of the events, and just concentrate on leveling and buying normal emojis, because the events are worth less to me in terms of time and interest.
> 
> I'll do it, because I can use some emojis that generate a lot of coins while looking for the items, but I honestly don't think I'll get anything out of it other than another Snowman.


Is it just me or were we more likely to get the diamond box exclusive in the past than recent challenges?  I do like getting extra coins and power ups but would like to have a true reward at the very end.


----------



## RangerPooh

TheLadyRohn said:


> Is it just me or were we more likely to get the diamond box exclusive in the past than recent challenges?  I do like getting extra coins and power ups but would like to have a true reward at the very end.



Glad to know it's not just me who has been pondering this.


----------



## omniscientmommy

I finished the Parks map and got Harold. Figment is still eluding me.


----------



## MonaMN

I wish you could pay an up charge to get the diamond box emoji you want. I wouldn’t always do it, but probably would for Figment.


----------



## SAHDad

MonaMN said:


> I wish you could pay an up charge to get the diamond box emoji you want. I wouldn’t always do it, but probably would for Figment.


Yeah, I can do math.  I might pay, say $3, for a guaranteed Figment.   $3-5 is a small amount, easy enough for me to be a completist about the emojis, and not risk breaking the bank.  But right now, I can buy 1000 gems for $21.  That gives me 5 diamond boxes, each with only a 10% chance of getting Figment - or, just over a 50% chance of not getting him with any of the 5 boxes.  That's not good betting odds for me, so I pass on buying any gems.

TL;Dr - charge me $3 for a guaranteed new emoji, I will do it. Charge me $21 for a 47% chance of a new emoji? Hard pass.


----------



## SG131

SAHDad said:


> Yeah, I can do math.  I might pay, say $3, for a guaranteed Figment.   $3-5 is a small amount, easy enough for me to be a completist about the emojis, and not risk breaking the bank.  But right now, I can buy 1000 gems for $21.  That gives me 5 diamond boxes, each with only a 10% chance of getting Figment - or, just over a 50% chance of not getting him with any of the 5 boxes.  That's not good betting odds for me, so I pass on buying any gems.
> 
> TL;Dr - charge me $3 for a guaranteed new emoji, I will do it. Charge me $21 for a 47% chance of a new emoji? Hard pass.


I agree. I got another Jack Sparrow so that was a waste of effort.


----------



## MonaMN

SG131 said:


> I agree. I got another Jack Sparrow so that was a waste of effort.


I got another Snowman. Phooey!


----------



## SAHDad

I got another Toad, so it wasn't even some new, nor did he level.  The coins along the way were ok, but I was mainly trying to finish missions or use emojis that generate a lot of coins anyway.


----------



## RangerPooh

I’m on the fifth card. Spent the better part of yesterday trying to get the final pirates token to complete the fourth card. Tempted to buy a box but odds of Figment are too low.


----------



## robinb

Ugh.  I guess I'm charging up my old iPhone so I can try to 2-device for Figment at the end of the challenge.  The worst part, so far, was having to play Jack for 5 games to get his lucky item.  Playing Toad 3 times was nearly as bad.


----------



## RangerPooh

robinb said:


> The worst part, so far, was having to play Jack for 5 games to get his lucky item.  Playing Toad 3 times was nearly as bad.



Having to play with Jack, Mr. Toad, and Captain Jack have all been tediously painful.


----------



## cmarsh31

I got Figment. It was all worth it, eva million games with useless Captain Jack.


----------



## SAHDad

I almost never actually use the lucky emojis on card events.  I got for ones that either generate stars (Vader, Disco Mickey, Jiminey), or ones that generate a lot of combos/clear the board quickly (Hatbox, Genie, Boo, Oflaf, etc).  Rather than hope that I get one that I need from the 2-3 that the "lucky" emojis seem to get, I just try to get 8-10 items per game, plus as many coins as possible, and go with that.


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished and got another Mr. Toad


----------



## robinb

I finished with one caramel apple left. I saved to my old iPhone and finished the game 7 times. I got 2 Abominable Snowmen, 3 Toads, 1 Jack and finally Figment!


----------



## Moliphino

New Haunted Mansion survival event today. I have a level 4 Hatbox Ghost, this is going to be fun. I got 60 in my first game (doubled to 120) and blew through the first 4 boxes.


----------



## RangerPooh

Been using Hatbox ghost. Just got 47 (94) in one round, wahoo!


----------



## SAHDad

Yeah, Haunted Mansion event is going really well.  OTOH, I have Hatbox at lvl 4, and about 30 full power boosts than I can afford to burn through.


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished the 15 levels. Treasure chest at end. Guess you have to do RF to get a character. Bummer. Overall Hatbox Ghost worked best. Mines at level 3 and I used a few full power boosts to jump start the ghost hunting.


----------



## robinb

RangerPooh said:


> Finished the 15 levels. Treasure chest at end. Guess you have to do RF to get a character. Bummer. Overall Hatbox Ghost worked best. Mines at level 3 and I used a few full power boosts to jump start the ghost hunting.


Well, crap.  I don't think there is enough time to finish the event and RF.


----------



## omniscientmommy

I got to the end and realized you have to do RF for a chance. I'm terrible at RF and am not wasting time.


----------



## Moliphino

I breezed through the main event, but RF is just stressful. I needed over 110 ghosts on the last box of the first level.


----------



## SAHDad

Yeah, I think the number for me at the end of the first RF was 118.  I might try the RF missions, since I have a lot of spare full power boosts and Hatbox, but I
m not going to stress about finishing it.  I could use another character, but I have all three already, so it's basically just an extra gold box.


----------



## RangerPooh

I attempted the first level of RF and after failing a few levels in decided to not continue.


----------



## TheLadyRohn

The event was fine but the end was super anticlimatic and RF wasn't worth the time.


----------



## robinb

I didn't even try RF .


----------



## RangerPooh

A new Ursula game dropped today. Collect tridents. So far it's slow going even with double the tridents.


----------



## robinb

I'm using Holiday Mickey and doing OK.  I already have Ursula, so I'll be leveling her her.  I also have all the other LM emojies (silvers all maxed).


----------



## SAHDad

Yeah, the event is kind of slow-going for me as well.  I did spend the gems to get Triton, since I already had everything else maxed, and it meant he leveled up as well.


----------



## omniscientmommy

I finished the event but skipped RF. Pretty much just a waste of time bc I don't have a bunch of extras to waste. I'm close to finishing a collection and leveling up which gets me a new gold box emoji so why bother.


----------



## Sydney2977

Is it just me, or when you use a LM emoji for 2x trident, the drop rate is less, therefore the overall tridents you collect that round is about the same?


----------



## SAHDad

It might be.  Really. most of the doublers for this one are just. . . not good.  Flounder is the best, but the last couple games, the board has been completely dead.  As in, it mixes, remixes, remixes again because I just cannot do anything.  Then Ursula goes, and it remixes again, because there are no legal plays.

I'm down to the last chest, but will be skipping RF.


----------



## RangerPooh

Duos Challenge game today. Not playing as I don't have one of the Kingdom Hearts characters.


----------



## Moliphino

I played through Jiminy just because it was super easy. I don't have one of the Kingdom Hearts emoji and don't really like playing with the other, so I don't think I'll bother with him.


----------



## TheLadyRohn

Moliphino said:


> I played through Jiminy just because it was super easy. I don't have one of the Kingdom Hearts emoji and don't really like playing with the other, so I don't think I'll bother with him.


I also played Jiminy.  I had enough diamonds so I bought a box.   Ended up with another Jiminy.  Pfft.


----------



## omniscientmommy

I haven’t been playing, too busy at WDW.


----------



## SG131

omniscientmommy said:


> I haven’t been playing, too busy at WDW.


Same here!  Boarding the tragical express later today though....


----------



## omniscientmommy

We're at th


SG131 said:


> Same here!  Boarding the tragical express later today though....


We're still at the start.


----------



## SG131

omniscientmommy said:


> We're still at the start.


Nice, enjoy!


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished the Tangled game. Got another pascal.


----------



## MonaMN

RangerPooh said:


> Finished the Tangled game. Got another pascal.


I was hoping for Flynn - only one I didn’t have - so of course I got Rapunzel!


----------



## Sydney2977

I already have all the Tangled characters but played the event for fun and more prizes. I used Rapunzel for most of it (unless trying to complete a task in leveling up) and found it pretty easy- of course cuz I wasn't really wanting to finish! I got another Maximus, then finished RF pretty easy too and got... another Maximus!


----------



## SG131

I’m making slow progress on the new Moana event, but my game started getting glitchy tonight. The free spins aren’t working. When I hit the free spin button it now muted the game!


----------



## Charade67

The drop rate for Moana is awful. I’m getting about 2 per game.


----------



## Sydney2977

So excited that I got Gramma Tala as a Moana collection prize! I've been using her in the event and got to level 10 so far. Doubling with those characters definitely helps.


----------



## MonaMN

I have been using Moana so I can use the water clearing function.


----------



## Charade67

I finished the challenge and am now halfway through Rainbow Falls. I hate waiting for the next level to unlock.


----------



## RangerPooh

I started the challenge using Moana but the drop rate was 1-2 per game, so I switched by level 10 to Holiday Mickey. Still working through the game, but got Tamatoa along the way.


----------



## MonaMN

Finished the challenge... now to see how frustrating RF is...


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished the challenge. Got another Tamatoa.


----------



## SAHDad

Finished the challenge.  Was trying Rainbow Falls, but when I burn every boost, score more than 1200 coins in the round, and my total hooks doubles to 2 (and I need 9), it's a sign that it's time to go back to just doing daily challenges and trying to level.


----------



## MonaMN

Finished RF and got another Pua...


----------



## SG131

I got another Moana


----------



## Sydney2977

I finished the event but didn't have time for RF- not that I would have tried it anyway. Glad I got Tamatoa though!


----------



## FBandA

Just wondering how do you level a character up?


----------



## omniscientmommy

FBandA said:


> Just wondering how do you level a character up?



When you buy a silver/gold box if you get enough duplicates of a specific character they move up to the next level. I have all the characters from the silver box at max level. Took forever!


----------



## figment_jii

A day late, but the Cinderella Bingo Card event has started!  Gus and Prince Charming are new (currently in the Diamond Box, but will be Gold Box later - so luckily not another Diamond Box exclusive).  Good luck everyone!


----------



## omniscientmommy

I was having no luck with Cinderella so I switched to Darth Vader.


----------



## figment_jii

In my experience (which is purely anecdotal), it seems like I have the best luck getting the lucky-emoji items when I switch back to the lucky emoji after playing with a different emoji.  If I use the same lucky emoji over and over, the item doesn't seem to drop, but if I switch away for a game or two and then come back, the item seems more likely to appear.  So, I used Cinderella for several games, but couldn't get the last two brooms.  I switched to Gus, played a game, and then switched back to Cinderella.  Both items dropped in the next two games.


----------



## SG131

Finished the event and got Gus.


----------



## MonaMN

figment_jii said:


> In my experience (which is purely anecdotal), it seems like I have the best luck getting the lucky-emoji items when I switch back to the lucky emoji after playing with a different emoji.  If I use the same lucky emoji over and over, the item doesn't seem to drop, but if I switch away for a game or two and then come back, the item seems more likely to appear.  So, I used Cinderella for several games, but couldn't get the last two brooms.  I switched to Gus, played a game, and then switched back to Cinderella.  Both items dropped in the next two games.


Same. The game likes a little switcheroo! I jumped between Cindy and Holiday Mickey since I didn’t have the others. Just finished and got... another Cindy. Sigh.

But I am SUPER excited about the upcoming Mary Poppins event!! Saving up my diamonds!


----------



## Sydney2977

MonaMN said:


> But I am SUPER excited about the upcoming Mary Poppins event!! Saving up my diamonds!



Me too! I figured if I bought a Diamond box this time I'd get another Cinderella. I only want to buy a Diamond box if I have none of the characters in there.


----------



## NJlauren

Gaston month long event.... this should be interesting


----------



## omniscientmommy

I finished the event and got the prince. Exciting!


----------



## Charade67

Am I missing something? How does the Gaston event work?


----------



## MonaMN

Charade67 said:


> Am I missing something? How does the Gaston event work?


From what I gather, every time you finish a mission, you get points toward the prizes.  So far, I have an egg!


----------



## Charade67

Thanks. I just finished a mission right before this event started.


----------



## Sydney2977

I got Prince Charming too! I also got an egg from the Gaston event but I haven't really been paying attention to how it works.


----------



## RangerPooh

Only made it to the second card for the Cindy event, but had to keep switching characters in an attempt to get item drops. 

Finished the first level of the Gaston event. Got an egg


----------



## figment_jii

This month's schedule of events:


----------



## figment_jii

Mary Poppins event has dropped.  It's one of those clear the board type of events.  Two new emojis (Bert and Mary Poppins).  Mary is a Diamond Box Exclusive.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## RangerPooh

Used gems and got Bert. I got Roz in the first character box.


----------



## omniscientmommy

RangerPooh said:


> Used gems and got Bert. I got Roz in the first character box was Roz.



FAST! I'm stingy with my gems so it goes slow.


----------



## MonaMN

RangerPooh said:


> Used gems and got Bert. I got Roz in the first character box was Roz.


I got Bert from the Diamond Box too (had ‘em all stored up).  Got a Nala from the Silver Box (only a couple left to max out).


----------



## MonaMN

MonaMN said:


> I got Bert from the Diamond Box too (had ‘em all stored up).  Got a Nala from the Silver Box (only a couple left to max out).


Finished the event and got... another Bert. Sigh. Busy weekend so not sure if I can do RF to try for Mary...


----------



## RangerPooh

Got another Merida in the second box.


----------



## Charade67

I had to use the 2 device trick several times, but I finally got Mary. I’m now working my way through rainbow falls.


----------



## sneakycat

How did you guys clear the spoonfuls of sugar so quickly? I'm averaging about 7 per game with Hatbox. Still level 40-something.


----------



## MonaMN

sneakycat said:


> How did you guys clear the spoonfuls of sugar so quickly? I'm averaging about 7 per game with Hatbox. Still level 40-something.


I got Bert with gems and was then usually 5-6 - which was then doubled.


----------



## Sydney2977

Well we got through Dorian ok, but no Wi-Fi for two days, plus having to work longer Fri. and Sat. put me behind on the Mary Poppins event. I broke down and used gems to buy a diamond box but only because I knew I was guaranteed a character I didn't have- and got Bert. He's been pretty helpful getting caught up. I'll just have to play all day today!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I got Mary Poppins! I dont normally cash out my gems for an emoji but something felt right when I pressed the button..... 
Now I am FLYING through this event with x2


----------



## RangerPooh

Frustrated. Bought two gem boxes and got Bert. Finished the game and got another Bert. Ugh!


----------



## figment_jii

The Disney Cats Challenge is now live.  It's the one where you have to use a specific character (Clawhauser, Cheshire, Marie, or Figaro) to achieve certain goals.  Clawhauser and Figaro are Diamond Box exclusives, with Figaro being the new emoji for this event.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## figment_jii

The Aladdin Team Challenge is now live!


----------



## *Robin*

It’s not dropping any collection items, so it stalls out on the 5th challenge.  Eta:  Never mind, restarting fixed it.


----------



## RangerPooh

I'm on the 8th challenge, but right around #5 it slowed down.


----------



## figment_jii

Finished the Aladdin Team challenge.  There is a Rainbow Falls event afterwards; the final prize is a Diamond Box.


----------



## robinb

figment_jii said:


> The Aladdin Team Challenge is now live!


I missed it because my game didn't update .


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished the challenge, failed RF twice. 



robinb said:


> I missed it because my game didn't update .



Took a while for mine to upload. Couldn’t upload while at work, so was a few hours late to join.


----------



## Sydney2977

robinb said:


> I missed it because my game didn't update .


Me too! By the time I got the notification and did update it was late so I didn't have time. Hopefully I can complete the new one that dropped today.


----------



## MonaMN

More Aladdin!


----------



## RangerPooh

Isn't this the same Aladdin game from earlier this summer?


----------



## SG131

Has anyone gotten to the third map. It’s interesting requiring one of the Aladdin emojis to be at a level two to play. Guess that’s why there is an emoji charge at the end of map 2.


----------



## MonaMN

SG131 said:


> Has anyone gotten to the third map. It’s interesting requiring one of the Aladdin emojis to be at a level two to play. Guess that’s why there is an emoji charge at the end of map 2.


Yup - finished and got another Jafar. Not going to bother with RF.


----------



## SG131

MonaMN said:


> Yup - finished and got another Jafar. Not going to bother with RF.


I literally finished and got another Jafar with minutes to go!


----------



## robinb

I didn't even come close to finishing because I was busy this weekend.  It's funny that when the event started I thought, "Look at all that time I have to finish!" and then *poof* I suddenly only have 3 more hours and I'm not even half way done .  I already had Jafar so it's no big deal.  I do wish I had taken some time to try to get the Flying Carpet.


----------



## MonaMN

robinb said:


> I didn't even come close to finishing because I was busy this weekend.  It's funny that when the event started I thought, "Look at all that time I have to finish!" and then *poof* I suddenly only have 3 more hours and I'm not even half way done .  I already had Jafar so it's no big deal.  I do wish I had taken some time to try to get the Flying Carpet.


I REALLY wanted Carpet too, but it was only a 10% chance in the Diamond Box and I had the other 5 in the box... so not worth trying.  I so wish they'd find a way to let you just buy the specific emojis you want, even with an upcharge over the regular Diamond box amount.  Instead, they get almost none of my actual money because the odds are so low that I'll get what I want so I have given up trying most of the time.


----------



## robinb

MonaMN said:


> I REALLY wanted Carpet too, but it was only a 10% chance in the Diamond Box and I had the other 5 in the box... so not worth trying.  I so wish they'd find a way to let you just buy the specific emojis you want, even with an upcharge over the regular Diamond box amount.  Instead, they get almost none of my actual money because the odds are so low that I'll get what I want so I have given up trying most of the time.


I do the 2-device trick.  It may have taken a while but I would have eventually gotten him.  Oh well.


----------



## SG131

robinb said:


> I do the 2-device trick.  It may have taken a while but I would have eventually gotten him.  Oh well.


I hate doing the two device trick but I’ve missed out on so many great emojis lately I gave in and did it. It took quite awhile to get him!


----------



## SG131

Make sure to log in today, the free prize is a wand!


----------



## Sparkly

Just started playing this, it's so cute! Today's challenge is really annoying with the frogs though.


----------



## figment_jii

It's interesting that the Dr. Facilier and Magica de Spell events are only one day long.  Assuming Magica is like Facilier, you have to complete Rainbow Falls to get the villain emoji.  That's probably not that bad for long time players, but seems kind of tough on new players.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Charade67

I just finished the Gaston event last night. I think my final prize was another Beast emoji. Kind of anti climatic considering it was a month long event.


----------



## RangerPooh

Charade67 said:


> I just finished the Gaston event last night. I think my final prize was another Beast emoji. Kind of anti climatic considering it was a month long event.



Bummer. I'm close to getting the first of the two final boxes. Would hate to have put in all that work and gotten a duplicate. 

Finished magica mini-event. May skip RF.


----------



## Quellman

Today's free gold emoji yielded ...... a duplicate.


----------



## SAHDad

I finished the Gaston event, but got another Beast, so pretty anticlimactic.  I've finished all of the Villain event for the ones I have, except Cruella.  The last mission is mix collection item and star 8 times.  I've been stuck with 2 stars to go since about this time last night.  It's been a long series of increasingly frustrating events, and every game, the little ad pops up to tell me I can continue on in blitz mode, since I am so close to finishing.  Except that, you know, I'm not.  Because I either don't have a star, or I have six, but I haven't seen an item on the board since the game began.


----------



## Charade67

I am happy to report that I finally have my first level 5 emoji. Now I need to work on getting some of the gold box emojis I’ve missed.


----------



## figment_jii

The October slate of events has been posted on Disney Emoji's Facebook page.  New emojis include Santa Jack, Sarah and Mary Sanderson, Flora, Fauna and Merryweather, and Witch Minnie, and Vampire Mickey.


----------



## MonaMN

Getting really tired of finishing events but needing to do RF for a *chance* at the diamond box. I mean... with only a 10% chance of Santa Jack, the only one I don’t have... what’s the point?!? Ugh.


----------



## SG131

MonaMN said:


> Getting really tired of finishing events but needing to do RF for a *chance* at the diamond box. I mean... with only a 10% chance of Santa Jack, the only one I don’t have... what’s the point?!? Ugh.


I think Santa jack is one of the options for the next challenge too....at a whopping 5%


----------



## RangerPooh

I don;t care for these challenges. If there's no character that the end then why do it? I hate RF. RF is not worth my time or wasting precious resources on.


----------



## SG131

RangerPooh said:


> I don;t care for these challenges. If there's no character that the end then why do it? I hate RF. RF is not worth my time or wasting precious resources on.


Me neither.  I have resources saved up, but when round one requires 53 items collected, forget it.  There's no way I'll ever finish.


----------



## cmarsh31

I would have loved 53 items. My second level required 116. I never got close.


----------



## SG131

cmarsh31 said:


> I would have loved 53 items. My second level required 116. I never got close.


What was your first?


----------



## cmarsh31

SG131 said:


> What was your first?


84 or 86.


----------



## SG131

cmarsh31 said:


> 84 or 86.


Wow that sucks. I had some rounds were I’d get that many but then others where I’d get 20 max. So one look at the requirements and I passed. Maybe if it were a 30% chance of getting Santa jack I would’ve gone for it.


----------



## Moliphino

I've done the last two events without using the doubling emojis and it has helped hugely with RF requirements. In the first haunted mansion event I used the hatbox ghost the whole time and needed 169 ghosts on level two of the first part of RF and 224 on the third. Impossible.


----------



## Charade67

I usually like doing rainbow falls, but quickly gave up on the last event. I’m waiting for the last mission of the current RF event to unlock. I should be able to finish this one.


----------



## figment_jii

I hadn't been doing the RF levels in the past, so I was surprised at how many things were needed to pass the levels in the NBC/HM event.  I gave up after the first round because one level needed needed something 135 and I wasn't getting close even using an event emoji.  Yikes!

The next event has two new emojis (Sarah and Mary Sanderson).  Hopefully they won't be diamond box exclusives, so that there is a chance to get them in the regular silver/gold box _after _the event.


----------



## MonaMN

figment_jii said:


> The next event has two new emojis (Sarah and Mary Sanderson).  Hopefully they won't be diamond box exclusives, so that there is a chance to get them in the regular silver/gold box _after _the event.


Looks like your wish has been granted!


----------



## Fall1

I play this game daily, and for the life of me I still can't figure out how to get more gems.  Is there some trick I'm missing.  I should say, I play for free and don't pay ever.  Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

MonaMN said:


> Looks like your wish has been granted!


Yeah!  At least the final prize for this event is a diamond box, so there is a chance to get one of the new emojis for "free" (only Winifred is a Diamond Box Exclusive).



Fall1 said:


> I play this game daily, and for the life of me I still can't figure out how to get more gems.  Is there some trick I'm missing.  I should say, I play for free and don't pay ever.  Thanks!


Without paying, pretty much the only way to get gems is to spin the wheel and hope that luck is on your side.


----------



## Moliphino

Fall1 said:


> I play this game daily, and for the life of me I still can't figure out how to get more gems.  Is there some trick I'm missing.  I should say, I play for free and don't pay ever.  Thanks!



Spin the free prize wheel as much as possible. Play daily challenges, sometimes there are gems in the rewards chests. Play events, level up. I have never spent any money on this game, either.


----------



## MonaMN

Item card events are my favorite. Holiday Mickey usually makes pretty quick work of them.  Here’s hoping for Sarah or Mary!


----------



## RangerPooh

Still working on the last card of the collection. Need a few spell books and seem to get everything but. 

I did complete the 6th level of Ursula's Soul-o-ween event and got another Ursula. Fingers crossed will complete this event unlike Gaston.


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished the card collection and got Sara Sanderson.


----------



## SG131

I finished and got Mary. I was stuck on card 3 and on card 4 for awhile but finally made it.


----------



## SG131

Maleficent event just started.  There's a 60% chance of a new emoji in a diamond box so I guess I will be playing rainbow falls this time.  I'm going to take the event very slowly and hopefully the rainbow falls boxes won't be impossible.


----------



## figment_jii

Looks like the Merriweather is the only Diamond Box exclusive emoji from the new set of three (Fauna and Flora look like they'll be normal Gold box emojis later on).  Yeah, I agree about Rainbow Falls...let's hope it has reasonable requirements!


----------



## Charade67

Is anyone else having problems with the game randomly shutting down. It’s happening mostly when I spin the prize wheel. It’s getting very frustrating.


----------



## Marypoppins14

Charade67 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the game randomly shutting down. It’s happening mostly when I spin the prize wheel. It’s getting very frustrating.


Yes and I reported it this morning.


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished level 15, got another Maleficent.
There’s a second level to this game but you need at least one of the three good fairies to ply. Used my gems earlier and got Phillip who seems to be useless. Guess I won’t be playing the next level.


----------



## SG131

RangerPooh said:


> Finished level 15, got another Maleficent.
> There’s a second level to this game but you need at least one of the three good fairies to ply. Used my gems earlier and got Phillip who seems to be useless. Guess I won’t be playing the next level.


So then you can’t get to rainbow falls without one of the fairies?! That’s disappointing.


----------



## RangerPooh

SG131 said:


> So then you can’t get to rainbow falls without one of the fairies?! That’s disappointing.


Yup. Very frustrating.


----------



## Remy is Up

They dont care. The game has become pay to play. You cant play the second map without buying the box and hope you get a godmother. Its lame. I played this game since inception. Had to start over when I changed phones because I dont use facebook and that's the only way to track progress and save the game. And I was at level 213 at that point. The food fights are rigged and the script for most challenges are so wound up, especially on rainbow road now, that when you email them and complain. They blow you off.  You shouldn't be able to score 13 million with a more items boost and the script only drops one item. That's obviously rigged. Used to be my go to time killer game but now that its pay to play. Eh whatever. I'm back to 155 and I wont make this game a priority play is spare time any longer. The new game manager is nothing more than another pay to play company.


----------



## MonaMN

I had diamonds stored up and got one of the fairies, so that was fortunate. The level after the one that requires a fairy requires a level 2 emoji - fairies, Aurora, Phillip are shown so may also be required... I am only about halfway though the second map, so TBD.


----------



## dizneeat

MonaMN said:


> I had diamonds stored up and got one of the fairies, so that was fortunate. The level after the one that requires a fairy requires a level 2 emoji - fairies, Aurora, Phillip are shown so may also be required... I am only about halfway though the second map, so TBD.



*I am at the third map at the moment and yes, it requires either Aurora, Philip or one of the fairies at level 2 - no other emoji allowed. Not sure if a higher level would be okay, as I am playing with Philip who is at level 2.*


----------



## Charade67

I bought a fairy. I hate spending the diamonds.  I never seem to be able to collect more than 400 diamonds before I need to spend some. All of my sleeping beauty emojis were are level one. Thankfully I had a lightning bolt so I was able to move one of them to level 2. I’m now waiting for the second part of rainbow falls to unlock.


----------



## SG131

I’m starting to get really frustrated. I keep having issues where a few squares once cleared are never refilled with emojis. When that happens with half the game left it’s annoying!


----------



## figment_jii

I've not done Rainbow Falls all the way through in quite a while, so the requirements were a bit surprising to me.  The last one had 5 levels and the requirements increased from level 1 through 4 and then decreased for 5 (3, 5, 17, 22, and 14, respectively).  Is that common?


----------



## SG131

figment_jii said:


> I've not done Rainbow Falls all the way through in quite a while, so the requirements were a bit surprising to me.  The last one had 5 levels and the requirements increased from level 1 through 4 and then decreased for 5 (3, 5, 17, 22, and 14, respectively).  Is that common?


Yeah on rounds with 5 levels thats not unusual.


----------



## RangerPooh

SG131 said:


> I’m starting to get really frustrated. I keep having issues where a few squares once cleared are never refilled with emojis. When that happens with half the game left it’s annoying!



The same thing hapened to me on the last few levels. Very frustrating. Some times the entire line woudl clear other times it woudln;t.


----------



## SG131

RangerPooh said:


> The same thing hapened to me on the last few levels. Very frustrating. Some times the entire line woudl clear other times it woudln;t.


I had a 2x shield hovering over 2 empty squares for half the game.  Grr

I did suck it up and use the two device trick to buy a fairy so I could do level 2.  I'm glad I did because first attempt I got another Aurora and I didn't have enough gems for a second box.  Got Flora and I actually like her power.  I'm on the last box of level 2 so no chance of making it to rainbow falls.


----------



## figment_jii

Well, the new Halloween Challenge event has started.  It the type where you use a specific emoji to complete various challenges.  Both of the new emojis (Vampire Mickey and Witch Minnie) are diamond box exclusives.  So the only way to get them is to spend gems...


----------



## robinb

This game is really alloying me.  My Captain Jack challenge calls for *TWENTY FIVE* star/lightning combos in *BLITZ MODE*.  I just spent 30 minutes time hopping back to get a bunch of lives and I've used 14 of them to get five combos. 

I am really not digging this game ever since Disney sold it.  Everything is so darn hard.  I have not finished a challenge in months.


----------



## figment_jii

That's a tough challenge.  The Abdominal Snowman challenges weren't super hard, but some were a grind (e.g., something like clear 1000 emojis from the top row - not hard, just time consuming).  I'm more disappointed that both new emoji are diamond box exclusives.  I bought one box and got Vampire Mickey.  The reward for completing his challenge is a Diamond chest.  So it looks like it'll cost at a minimum, 400 gems to get both of the new emojis this time.


----------



## robinb

figment_jii said:


> That's a tough challenge.  The Abdominal Snowman challenges weren't super hard, but some were a grind (e.g., something like clear 1000 emojis from the top row - not hard, just time consuming).  I'm more disappointed that both new emoji are diamond box exclusives.  I bought one box and got Vampire Mickey.  The reward for completing his challenge is a Diamond chest.  So it looks like it'll cost at a minimum, 400 gems to get both of the new emojis this time.


Are they only available today?


----------



## MonaMN

Mickey and Minnie are so cute, but with such a low percentage chance of getting them and only like 40 gems stored up, I will pass on trying to get them.  Really wish they would do something to make it more likely to get the new ones...


----------



## figment_jii

robinb said:


> Are they only available today?


According to the Diamond Box info that came up on the splash screen, they're available until 11:59 pm on 10/27/19 (so through Sunday).  It's a 10% chance for Vampire Mickey and a 10% chance for Witch Minnie (25% for Abominable Snowman and Captain Jack each, and 30% for Mr. Toad).


----------



## robinb

MonaMN said:


> Mickey and Minnie are so cute, but with such a low percentage chance of getting them and only like 40 gems stored up, I will pass on trying to get them.  Really wish they would do something to make it more likely to get the new ones...


I would save up your gems for Holiday Mickey if you don't have him.  He is one of the most useful emojis out there and should be available in December.


----------



## figment_jii

Looks like Pepita might be coming as an emoji in the future.  They're a picture of it on the games info screen in the App Store.


----------



## figment_jii

The Halloween Bingo Card event has started.  It's an interesting mix of "lucky" characters.


----------



## MonaMN

robinb said:


> I would save up your gems for Holiday Mickey if you don't have him.  He is one of the most useful emojis out there and should be available in December.


Oh yes... I have him and he is great! I found out during this item card event that he is classified as a flying emoji since that was one of my regular missions and he completed it.  Who knew?  Is he flying on Santa's sleigh?!?


----------



## figment_jii

The Coco event has started...this is kind of like the Sleeping Beauty event.  Emojis in the Diamond Box include Miguel, Hector, Dante, Imelda, and Pepita.  The latter is a Diamond Box Exclusive (10% chance).

The second level requires one of the Coco emoji (level 1).  Looks like the third level will require a level 2 Coco emoji.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## figment_jii

This month's slate of events:


The banner shows at least four new emojis.  Three are Wreck-It Ralph (probably associated with the King Candy event): Calhoun, Felix, and King Candy (wanna bet it's gonna be another event like the Sleeping Beauty one?) and one is a Troll is Frozen (probably one of the two Frozen events).


----------



## figment_jii

The King Candy Event has started.  At least this time, it looks like we'll get King Candy automatically if we play far enough into the event (like most Villain events).  Calhoun and Felix are in the Diamond Box, but they aren't Diamond Box exclusives (Vanellope is the Diamond Box exclusive for this event).


----------



## SG131

figment_jii said:


> The King Candy Event has started.  At least this time, it looks like we'll get King Candy automatically if we play far enough into the event (like most Villain events).  Calhoun and Felix are in the Diamond Box, but they aren't Diamond Box exclusives (Vanellope is the Diamond Box exclusive for this event).


Oh if there's a decent shot at the new character I may have to play this one.


----------



## figment_jii

King Candy is the prize for Level 15.  At least there is no uncertainty (randomness) this time around!  As long as you play through Level 15, you'll get at least one new emoji for this event.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## omniscientmommy

The last two events haven't loaded for me. We're 2 days into the candy king one and nothing.


----------



## RangerPooh

Got King Candy twice during the game as well as in the final box.


----------



## Charade67

I finished rainbow falls and got Felix. I wish there was a way we could play again to try to win the other new emoji.


----------



## MonaMN

Charade67 said:


> I finished rainbow falls and got Felix. I wish there was a way we could play again to try to win the other new emoji.


I just finished the main challenge to get my last King Candy. Not much time to spare!!


----------



## RangerPooh

Birthday Mickey clear the tile event dropped today.


----------



## RangerPooh

Turns out that there’s multiple levels to this game. Completed the first two with Steamboat willie for 2x points. Level 3 required Rainbow Mickey. Lucked out and got him as level 2 completion award. Didn’t have him, score! Looks like there might be another level after 3, but not sure.


----------



## MonaMN

RangerPooh said:


> Turns out that there’s multiple levels to this game. Completed the first two with Steamboat willie for 2x points. Level 3 required Rainbow Mickey. Lucked out and got him as level 2 completion award. Didn’t have him, score! Looks like there might be another level after 3, but not sure.


Just finished the third level - next is RF, starting at a high number for me so I will probably skip it and focus on regular missions. I got Sorcerer Mickeys for both of the diamond boxes.


----------



## RangerPooh

MonaMN said:


> Just finished the third level - next is RF, starting at a high number for me so I will probably skip it and focus on regular missions. I got Sorcerer Mickeys for both of the diamond boxes.



RF started at a ridiculously high number. The first level was 14, then 19. I only did the first round then stopped once I saw I needed 19. I was just barely getting 14 with 2x the points.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I actually liked Rainbow Falls when it used to be challenging but doable. Now its pretty much impossible to complete even when using all of the power ups.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

Rainbow Falls strikes again. I completed the Frozen event with my level 4 Elsa and it wants me to collect 118 blocks of ice at the start of RF. I tried it like 5 times without using any power ups and i could only get around 80-90. I give up.


----------



## robinb

RangerPooh said:


> RF started at a ridiculously high number. The first level was 14, then 19. I only did the first round then stopped once I saw I needed 19. I was just barely getting 14 with 2x the points.


My very first level at RF ...


----------



## Charade67

My first level of R F is asking for 88 cubes. Not even sure if this is worth playing.


----------



## robinb

Charade67 said:


> My first level of R F is asking for 88 cubes. Not even sure if this is worth playing.


I didn’t. It’s a trap to get us to burn our boosts.


----------



## amandaleigh2

Charade67 said:


> My first level of R F is asking for 88 cubes. Not even sure if this is worth playing.


 
My first level was over 100.  I have all of the Frozen emojis so I didn't even bother.  I'll save my power ups for a challenge I can actually complete.


----------



## RangerPooh

Just finished the challenge. Got another Kristoff. Passing on RF even though mine is starting lower, at 65...


----------



## madchatter

My strategy has been to use non doublers and no power ups during the regular event. That typically makes rainbow falls very doable. It takes a little longer to complete the event but still easy enough while completing the new mission sets that dropped. My first RF level was 35.


----------



## Moliphino

madchatter said:


> My strategy has been to use non doublers and no power ups during the regular event. That typically makes rainbow falls very doable. It takes a little longer to complete the event but still easy enough while completing the new mission sets that dropped. My first RF level was 35.



That's what I did, too. Played with Genie for the main event, then used Elsa for RF and it was pretty manageable. I think the highest I needed was in the 80s.


----------



## robinb

madchatter said:


> My strategy has been to use non doublers and no power ups during the regular event. That typically makes rainbow falls very doable. It takes a little longer to complete the event but still easy enough while completing the new mission sets that dropped. My first RF level was 35.


That worked OK until they started requiring that you to use a doubler.


----------



## Charade67

Just finished the event and got the fire spirit. No RF??


----------



## Mrs Geek

Anybody playing the Sword in the Stone event?  It's dropping piteously few wands for me.  Normally the first game of any event they give you a ton so you beat that first box no matter what in one go, but I didn't get enough this time, even with a doubler!


----------



## Unca’ Donald

Mrs Geek said:


> Anybody playing the Sword in the Stone event?  It's dropping piteously few wands for me.  Normally the first game of any event they give you a ton so you beat that first box no matter what in one go, but I didn't get enough this time, even with a doubler!



I'm using Arthur for this event. Even with the doubling up this event has been more of a grind than usual. You pretty much have to get lucky with comboing a rainbow star with a wand to get anywhere.


----------



## Moliphino

I can't go past level two because I don't have a level 2 Sword in the Stone emoji. The only one I have is Merlin, so I can't even use a charge to get him up to level 2 to continue (because he's a rainbow emoji). Not wasting gems on it, either.


----------



## RangerPooh

It took way too long to complete round one of the event and get another Mim. After that I stopped. The drops were low, even with double the points. After some point I stopped using Merlin (my only character other than Mim) and played random characters to complete my leveling tasks.


----------



## Mrs Geek

So I'm on the last stage of level one (playing slow) and when I started this round, it said I was at 47/60. I got 10 wands, and it... counted down, to 37. I thought maybe I wasn't paying attention and played another round, got 3 wands, and when it was finishing smacking Madam Mim, it said I was at 34/60. Grrrr. It's not even worth dealing with tech support over. Oh well.


----------



## Mrs Geek

Mrs Geek said:


> So I'm on the last stage of level one (playing slow) and when I started this round, it said I was at 47/60. I got 10 wands, and it... counted down, to 37. I thought maybe I wasn't paying attention and played another round, got 3 wands, and when it was finishing smacking Madam Mim, it said I was at 34/60. Grrrr. It's not even worth dealing with tech support over. Oh well.



Wait. Is it supposed to count down (rather than up)? I swear I just played last night lol... maybe I have an intense case of Mom brain right now, ignore me y'all


----------



## Moliphino

Mrs Geek said:


> Wait. Is it supposed to count down (rather than up)? I swear I just played last night lol... maybe I have an intense case of Mom brain right now, ignore me y'all



Yes, it shows how many more you need to complete the level.


----------



## B3A5T

I have Sorcerer Mickey at lvl 2 right now.  I hope I can get him to lvl 3 before the month ends.


----------



## Moliphino

A Toy Story event, but still no Toy Story Emoji Group.


----------



## MonaMN

I actually did RF this time... not too challenging for once... of course, I also already had all the emojis in the Diamond box, so there’s that.


----------



## amandaleigh2

Ugh.  Another event that I can't advance on because I don't have the right emojis and I don't have enough gems to have a chance at the right emoji.  Getting tired of this...


----------



## RangerPooh

The Toy Story event didn;t load until mid afternoon, and then when it loaded I got stuck on level 6 for ages. Lost interest quickly.


----------



## B3A5T

amandaleigh2 said:


> Ugh.  Another event that I can't advance on because I don't have the right emojis and I don't have enough gems to have a chance at the right emoji.  Getting tired of this...



Is this a new thing after they changed developers?
I am annoyed I can't continue this event because I don't have any of the characters for part 2.
I just started getting back into Emoji Blitz last week after not really playing for like 6 months.


----------



## Moliphino

B3A5T said:


> Is this a new thing after they changed developers?
> I am annoyed I can't continue this event because I don't have any of the characters for part 2.
> I just started getting back into Emoji Blitz last week after not really playing for like 6 months.



Yes, and it's really annoying. For part two you basically have to spend diamonds to even be able to play for a diamond box. It's ridiculous.


----------



## MonaMN

Moliphino said:


> Yes, and it's really annoying. For part two you basically have to spend diamonds to even be able to play for a diamond box. It's ridiculous.


Agreed - just finished the first level. So ridiculous.  At least most of the previous challenges have had a few emojis that had been around a while as an option, but these are all new or fairly new, so I don’t have any of them.

So frustrating.


----------



## RangerPooh

Finished level 1 and that's as far as I'll be going. Don't have any of the three required to play level 2.


----------



## cmarsh31

Me neither. Not at all happy with these challenges.


----------



## RangerPooh

The SW challenge loaded yesterday afternoon. The first few rounds yielded plenty of light sabers, but now only one or two.


----------



## B3A5T

I wish we could choose between the previous kylo ren mask and this new one


----------



## lanejudy

Wow, I lost access to my game for about 6 months but finally got it back today!  I'm just starting the Star Wars challenge, very few lightsabers but Finn is working well as a doubler.


----------



## MonaMN

This challenge feels really slow going...


----------



## RangerPooh

Currently on the second round of the current Snow White game. Drops are slow, even with Snow White and Dopey 2x.


----------



## quesoboy88

I got the Evil Queen last time they had an event so I wasn't really worried about doing the event. Glad to see I opted to focus on the Rose Gold Minnie stuff since the drops are apparently low.


----------



## Moliphino

Rainbow falls actually wasn't that bad this time, even with the forced use of doubling emoji in the event. I did use boosts, but got through both levels easily.


----------



## Sparkly

Does Rose Gold Minnie drop as a emoji if you get to a certain level? I'm more then halfway through.


----------



## MonaMN

Sparkly said:


> Does Rose Gold Minnie drop as a emoji if you get to a certain level? I'm more then halfway through.


Looks like you can get her from one of the last three boxes of the challenge (or a princess).  You can click on the little progress graphic at the top to see that.


----------



## RangerPooh

New feature debuted this morning, "Magic Missions". Every 4 hours one of your missions can earn you x5 token towards the monthly challenge.


----------



## Renarr

The Mandalorian and The Child coming in-game starting on Saturday, February 15th.



RangerPooh said:


> New feature debuted this morning, "Magic Missions". Every 4 hours one of your missions can earn you x5 token towards the monthly challenge.



"Magic Missions" frequency varies in terms of time.  Mine is every three hours, but doesn't run on event days.  It runs on event days for some people, though.


----------



## Moliphino

Renarr said:


> "Magic Missions" frequency varies in terms of time.  Mine is every three hours, but doesn't run on event days.  It runs on event days for some people, though.



Mine is 8 hours.


----------



## amandaleigh2

Moliphino said:


> Mine is 8 hours.



6 hours here.


----------



## RangerPooh

Mine started out every 4 hours then became wonky. Mine occasionally works when not completing in the special challenge events.


----------



## robinb

Renarr said:


> The Mandalorian and The Child coming in-game starting on Saturday, February 15th.


Time to start harvesting gems!  I have only have 200 left after grabbing Nala and the Magic Carpet last week.

I *need* Mando and Baby Yoda!


----------



## Sydney2977

I was hoping to get Mando or The Child (Yoda is my absolute fav SW character, so you can imagine my deep love for the baby version) but alas got Leia instead. Oh well, at least I didn't already have her.


----------



## Renarr

I, unfortunately, had bought a few boxes to get Duke Caboom when he was back, and in my one Diamond Box I had enough gems for, I got another copy of Luke.  Didn't even level him up.

Sometimes, if I'm close on a collection, I burn some charges to pick up a few extra gems from an Emoji Collection, but unfortunately, my closest is six away, and that feels a bit steep.  Looks like I'll have to wait until they return.


----------



## Moliphino

I'm not wasting gems for a 10% chance to get baby Yoda.  Even using the two device trick it just seems like too much of a hassle with that low of a chance.


----------



## robinb

I ended up buying 500 gems since I had 300 and I wanted 1 of each.  I ended up with 2 Baby Yodas, 1 Mando and 1 Luke.  I used the 2-device trick to get them all.

Edited: I still need Leah.  I have about 130 gems left.  I'll harvest until I have enough to get her.


----------



## RangerPooh

A few have mentioned ‘harvesting gems’. How do you do that? It takes so long to accumulate them through spins.


----------



## robinb

RangerPooh said:


> A few have mentioned ‘harvesting gems’. How do you do that? It takes so long to accumulate them through spins.


I spin the wheel for them by time Time Hopping to the past and then moving the time in 4 hour increments.  It’s tedious but I do it while I watch TV.


----------



## RangerPooh

robinb said:


> I spin the wheel for them by time Time Hopping to the past and then moving the time in 4 hour increments.  It’s tedious but I do it while I watch TV.


Ooooh, cleaver!!!!!!!!!

Drat! My iphone won't let me. I adjust the clock but the app won't believe me. It keeps telling me that the clock is out of sync. And will not load the game.


----------



## robinb

RangerPooh said:


> Ooooh, cleaver!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Drat! My iphone won't let me. I adjust the clock but the app won't believe me. It keeps telling me that the clock is out of sync. And will not load the game.


Message me and I’ll send you some info that might help .


----------



## RangerPooh

robinb said:


> Message me and I’ll send you some info that might help .


Sent


----------



## Raech

My Magic Missions are every 8 hrs. I am on level 15. I am trying right now to earn enough tomatoes to get my first Muppet box to open. My husband did yesterday and got Swedish Chef. Doubt I will get him, he is most rare.


----------



## Quellman

New update completes your current card set and gives a new one.  Looks like the items drop more frequently and they now show you the % chance of getting certain drops by using specific characters.. Doesn't seem to impact the game much.


----------



## mommafett89

I redownloaded today so we shall see how this goes. I had to start over though I am so sad. My sister is on level 270


----------



## tachyonbb

Did anyone else get a totally inappropriate ad while playing the game today? It was semi pornographic while pushing  an ED treatment.


----------



## RangerPooh

Nope. Didn’t get that ad thankfully.


----------



## stampingoddess

Just stared playing this game. Do you recommend buying all the silver boxes until they are maxed out before moving onto the gold or other boxes.


----------



## Renarr

There comes a point where you'll want to start maxing your silver boxes, but having access to some of the emojis in the Series and Gold boxes will give you greater access to events and Daily Challenges.

There also gets to be a point where missions will ask you to use emojis from certain Disney properties (e.g. Frozen, Finding Nemo or Dory, etc.), and so working to get one from each of the properties proves to be quite helpful.


----------



## RangerPooh

The Tangled event started. Is the game freezing for anyone else when Mother Gotham and the tower appear? The clock keeps running but I cannot make a wove on the game board.


----------



## SaintsManiac

RangerPooh said:


> The Tangled event started. Is the game freezing for anyone else when Mother Gotham and the tower appear? The clock keeps running but I cannot make a wove on the game board.



I haven’t noticed it and I’ve been playing all day.


----------



## momof2n2

RangerPooh said:


> The Tangled event started. Is the game freezing for anyone else when Mother Gotham and the tower appear? The clock keeps running but I cannot make a wove on the game board.


Actually, that happened to me during the clear the lanterns game the day before.


----------



## momof2n2

I got to the end of the Forky challenge yesterday. I was really looking forward to him as he’s the only Toy Story emoji I don’t have. Got to the end and instead of the normal page I had 10 little white boxes on the screen and it froze. No Forky.  He never showed up after leaving the game and coming back either.  It didn’t reset. It just disappeared.


----------



## Cmfonck

RangerPooh said:


> The Tangled event started. Is the game freezing for anyone else when Mother Gotham and the tower appear? The clock keeps running but I cannot make a wove on the game board.


Has happened to me several times, it’s really annoying, especially when I use Pascal’s power


----------



## Mrs Geek

the new update makes it a tiiiiiny bit easier to navigate through your emoji collection and choose one to play with.  the "suggested emoji" section is especially great; Rapunzel is currently the first emoji listed because the event is going on.  no more smashing the arrow key through tons of emoji to find the right one.  still wish you could like type in a name and search that way but this is getting there.


----------



## lovethattink

What do you do for “Mission_type_coins_own_single?


----------



## RangerPooh

lovethattink said:


> What do you do for “Mission_type_coins_own_single?


I had that listed this morning. I knew there was a specific coin challenge in that spot previously and played towards that. Met it the first go and it returned to normal.


----------



## RangerPooh

I’m curious how many levels the Rapunzel challenge has? I finished three levels, and am on the fourth where I’m required to use a Level 1 Rapunzel character.


----------



## bcwife76

RangerPooh said:


> I’m curious how many levels the Rapunzel challenge has? I finished three levels, and am on the fourth where I’m required to use a Level 1 Rapunzel character.


It's either 5 or 6. I just know that I won't be able to play the last level because it requires the rapunzel with short brown hair, which is only available in the diamond box at the moment, to play. And I'm not spending money to buy her from the diamond box.


----------



## lovethattink

RangerPooh said:


> I had that listed this morning. I knew there was a specific coin challenge in that spot previously and played towards that. Met it the first go and it returned to normal.



Somehow I met it too, but have no idea what it was, lol. And, I had to collect sunshine with Tink on another, but was using Jiminy and it was subtracting what I collected anyway!


----------



## Moliphino

lovethattink said:


> What do you do for “Mission_type_coins_own_single?



Mine was actually "SINLGE". It was greater than 650 but less than 1300 coins.


----------



## lovethattink

Moliphino said:


> Mine was actually "SINLGE". It was greater than 650 but less than 1300 coins.



Mine probably said the same and I didn’t notice.


----------



## Moliphino

I took a screenshot to tweet at them. It's been really glitchy and lagging since the last update.


----------



## Moliphino

Well this event is terrible. You can't go past round 1 without buying a diamond box.


----------



## Renarr

It'll be the first event I don't finish in awhile.  I bought two boxes and played through Round 2, but didn't get Pooh.


----------



## Sydney2977

I bought one box, only because I had none of the character, and I do love Pooh characters. I got Tigger. Guess I won't be playing past round 2...


----------



## tachyonbb

Have the ads gone away for any0ne else?  Used to be able to watch an ad then get another free prize spin but not working for me for the last day or so,


----------



## madchatter

tachyonbb said:


> Have the ads gone away for any0ne else?  Used to be able to watch an ad then get another free prize spin but not working for me for the last day or so,


Still normal here.


----------



## Renarr

tachyonbb said:


> Have the ads gone away for any0ne else?  Used to be able to watch an ad then get another free prize spin but not working for me for the last day or so,



I've had to restart the app more often in order to actually access the ads, but otherwise, they're still there for me, too.


----------



## RangerPooh

Only played round one. Wasn’t going to purchase a box to play the event.


----------



## lovethattink

I played two rounds of the Star Wars event. Bought an emoji, got Leah. Then the emoji I got in the event was Little John, ugh!!


----------



## RangerPooh

Played a couple rounds of the SW game then stopped. Why even bother when you don't have the characters needed.


----------



## Jo Lenfo

I play it since last November. Its a fun collection game and the events are fun but it crashes a lot on my phone. What level is everyone on? Im on level 71.


----------



## lovethattink

Jo Lenfo said:


> I play it since last November. Its a fun collection game and the events are fun but it crashes a lot on my phone. What level is everyone on? Im on level 71.



I started on February. I’m on 49. Haven’t had any crashing issues.


----------



## Moliphino

I've been playing since November 2017 and am at level 445.

I couldn't complete the last event because I don't have Han or Chewie and the odds weren't good enough to try for them in the diamond box. I hate these events.


----------



## Renarr

I've been playing quite awhile (can't remember how long) and am at level 461.  I was lucky enough to get Han out of one of the Diamond boxes and have been saving my emoji charges for just this kind of event.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I started playing beginning of March. I’m level 44. No issues with crashing.


----------



## SAHDad

I haven't posted in quite some time.  Finally finished maxing out all the Silver and Gold Box II emojis.  Started grinding away at the others.  Currently stuck on a mission (Combine Gus + star 4 times in one game) that I have had for almost a week.  I have the gems to swap it out, but I'm too stubborn to do so, even though it means I won't be leveling up until I get it.


----------



## lovethattink

SAHDad said:


> I haven't posted in quite some time.  Finally finished maxing out all the Silver and Gold Box II emojis.  Started grinding away at the others.  Currently stuck on a mission (Combine Gus + star 4 times in one game) that I have had for almost a week.  I have the gems to swap it out, but I'm too stubborn to do so, even though it means I won't be leveling up until I get it.



That’s frustrating! 

I just got a mission of completing 6 games with an emoji I don’t have.


----------



## Jo Lenfo

lovethattink said:


> That’s frustrating!
> 
> I just got a mission of completing 6 games with an emoji I don’t have.



This happens to me a few times to. I did swap those missions. I don't regret it cause it took sometime before I finally got those emoji's.


----------



## lovethattink

Jo Lenfo said:


> This happens to me a few times to. I did swap those missions. I don't regret it cause it took sometime before I finally got those emoji's.




I finally swapped the mission out yesterday. Now I’m stuck with collect 8 items. With swapping with rainbow stars I can get 6 or 7 if I’m lucky. But worked all day yesterday on getting 8. I’m determined to get 8. Just not sure which emojis to use. Mostly tried with Jiminy Cricket so far.


----------



## Renarr

lovethattink said:


> I finally swapped the mission out yesterday. Now I’m stuck with collect 8 items. With swapping with rainbow stars I can get 6 or 7 if I’m lucky. But worked all day yesterday on getting 8. I’m determined to get 8. Just not sure which emojis to use. Mostly tried with Jiminy Cricket so far.



Jiminy Cricket can be okay for this, especially since his star appears in the same spot, but while his star might help you create the items, the trick is going to be getting them all down unless you can combo another star with a power-up later on.

There are a couple tricks that I use to help with these missions:

(1) The first I like to call "bring the star to the item".  So if you're using an emoji like Jiminy where the star is going to be in a fixed place, if you can "catch" an item at the bottom by making sure there's a cloud or sun powerup under it, you can then work on bringing the star down to the item to combo it.

(2) A slightly easier trick to execute is "bring the item to the star".  Get the star down to the bottom of the board.  Work on only clearing the column above the star, to the left of the star, and to the right of the star as much as possible, until an item drops within one column of the star.  If it drops in the same column as the star, then you just have to lower the item, but if it drops in the column adjacent, you want to get the item about halfway down or lower.  Then, using a cloud or sun powerup, force the item down to the bottom.  If you're quick with the timing, there's a brief lull between when the item falls off the bottom where you can combo the star with the item, but... not if the item was too far up when you did this.  It also doesn't seem to work if you make a match below the item that calls it to go to the bottom.

As far as which emojis might be best, some possible choices (I don't know who you have) are:

Emojis that create their own stars.  Jiminy does this, but he's a little slow, especially at lower levels, but if it's who you've got, it's who you've got.  I don't know where you're at with Tinkerbell, but she might very well do the trick if you've gotten her from the recent Peter Pan event (her stars can be somewhat unreliable, but when they go... oh, man).
Duplicator emojis. I see you're relatively low level, so interestingly enough I like Randall and Flounder from the Silver Box for these types of missions until you've got better duplicators from the Gold and Series Boxes.
Emojis that put items on the board.  The only one you might have at this point is probably Gus from the recent Cinderella event, but Holiday Mickey will be an emoji you'll want when he comes back next month, and Chip (of the Rescue Rangers variety) is a good Gold Box substitute but hard to obtain with how full that box is.
If you want to run some of the other emojis you have by us, I'm sure we can help you figure out if there are better candidates to use.  Otherwise, patience with Jiminy ought to get you there eventually.


----------



## lovethattink

Renarr said:


> Jiminy Cricket can be okay for this, especially since his star appears in the same spot, but while his star might help you create the items, the trick is going to be getting them all down unless you can combo another star with a power-up later on.
> 
> There are a couple tricks that I use to help with these missions:
> (1) The first I like to call "bring the star to the item".  So if you're using an emoji like Jiminy where the star is going to be in a fixed place, if you can "catch" an item at the bottom by making sure there's a cloud or sun powerup under it, you can then work on bringing the star down to the item to combo it.
> 
> (2) A slightly easier trick to execute is "bring the item to the star".  Get the star down to the bottom of the board.  Work on only clearing the column above the star, to the left of the star, and to the right of the star as much as possible, until an item drops within one column of the star.  If it drops in the same column as the star, then you just have to lower the item, but if it drops in the column adjacent, you want to get the item about halfway down or lower.  Then, using a cloud or sun powerup, force the item down to the bottom.  If you're quick with the timing, there's a brief lull between when the item falls off the bottom where you can combo the star with the item, but... not if the item was too far up when you did this.  It also doesn't seem to work if you make a match below the item that calls it to go to the bottom.
> 
> As far as which emojis might be best, some possible choices (I don't know who you have) are:
> 
> Emojis that create their own stars.  Jiminy does this, but he's a little slow, especially at lower levels, but if it's who you've got, it's who you've got.  I don't know where you're at with Tinkerbell, but she might very well do the trick if you've gotten her from the recent Peter Pan event (her stars can be somewhat unreliable, but when they go... oh, man).
> Duplicator emojis. I see you're relatively low level, so interestingly enough I like Randall and Flounder from the Silver Box for these types of missions until you've got better duplicators from the Gold and Series Boxes.
> Emojis that put items on the board.  The only one you might have at this point is probably Gus from the recent Cinderella event, but Holiday Mickey will be an emoji you'll want when he comes back next month, and Chip (of the Rescue Rangers variety) is a good Gold Box substitute but hard to obtain with how full that box is.
> If you want to run some of the other emojis you have by us, I'm sure we can help you figure out if there are better candidates to use.  Otherwise, patience with Jiminy ought to get you there eventually.



Thank you!! I’m consistently getting 6 with Randall. I’ll try Tink and Flounder.


----------



## Jo Lenfo

lovethattink said:


> I finally swapped the mission out yesterday. Now I’m stuck with collect 8 items. With swapping with rainbow stars I can get 6 or 7 if I’m lucky. But worked all day yesterday on getting 8. I’m determined to get 8. Just not sure which emojis to use. Mostly tried with Jiminy Cricket so far.



I usually use Tink for this kind of missions. (my Tink is at level 3). You could also use a more item boost (if combined with more boost the matching and gaming become much quicker so more items will drop). This makes it easier to combo a star with them as well. Good luck!


----------



## lovethattink

Jo Lenfo said:


> I usually use Tink for this kind of missions. (my Tink is at level 3). You could also use a more item boost (if combined with more boost the matching and gaming become much quicker so more items will drop). This makes it easier to combo a star with them as well. Good luck!




I got all 8!! Used Randall who’s at 2. My Tink and Jimini are level 1.


----------



## Mrs Geek

So one thing I've noticed in this 'defeat Zurg' event is that the Star Command medallions count as "items", as in if you have a mission to collect X items in one game, or collect Y items with a certain emoji, or something, you can actually play against those missions and play the Zurg event at the same time.  I'm fairly certain that it didn't use to be like that- collecting event things didn't count against item collection missions, unless it was a bingo card event.  So that's a welcome change.

One new thing I don't understand is the pink box and the rationale for the emoji they put inside the pink box.  Story book, or something?  So Mufasa goes in there?  And Mrs Nesbitt-Buzz?  I don't understand that logic but whatever.


----------



## Jo Lenfo

Mrs Geek said:


> So one thing I've noticed in this 'defeat Zurg' event is that the Star Command medallions count as "items", as in if you have a mission to collect X items in one game, or collect Y items with a certain emoji, or something, you can actually play against those missions and play the Zurg event at the same time.  I'm fairly certain that it didn't use to be like that- collecting event things didn't count against item collection missions, unless it was a bingo card event.  So that's a welcome change.
> 
> One new thing I don't understand is the pink box and the rationale for the emoji they put inside the pink box.  Story book, or something?  So Mufasa goes in there?  And Mrs Nesbitt-Buzz?  I don't understand that logic but whatever.



From what I understand from the new pink box is that the characters in there go through a certain phase in there movies/stories. For example. Winter Belle is Belle in winter clothing throwing snowballs in the movie/story from Beauty and the Beast. Mufasa is a spirit later in the Lion King to progress the story from the lion King and its a memorable moment in the movie. About those items I thought it was always like that but that's probably because I don't play the game for that long yet.


----------



## Renarr

Mrs Geek said:


> So one thing I've noticed in this 'defeat Zurg' event is that the Star Command medallions count as "items", as in if you have a mission to collect X items in one game, or collect Y items with a certain emoji, or something, you can actually play against those missions and play the Zurg event at the same time.  I'm fairly certain that it didn't use to be like that- collecting event things didn't count against item collection missions, unless it was a bingo card event.  So that's a welcome change.



This part has been true of Villain Events for over a year, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Mrs Geek

Renarr said:


> This part has been true of Villain Events for over a year, if I recall correctly.





Obviously I don't pay very close attention lol I just feel like normally I have a bunch of missions I can't complete whenever there's an event going on but I managed to knock out a whole bunch all at the same time this go 'round.  

Carry on, nothing to see here!


----------



## RangerPooh

Mrs Geek said:


> Obviously I don't pay very close attention lol I just feel like normally I have a bunch of missions I can't complete whenever there's an event going on but I managed to knock out a whole bunch all at the same time this go 'round.
> 
> Carry on, nothing to see here!



Same here. I'm not complaining.


----------



## Moliphino

Renarr said:


> This part has been true of Villain Events for over a year, if I recall correctly.



Yeah, I think the villain event ones have counted for a while. The magic key and survival ones don't.


----------



## ShadowCross

I'm a relatively new player. I'm stuck on the mission where you have to use a four legged emoji. None of mine are four legged. So when I finish the rest of the level missions I'll just be playing to earn coins so I can try to get a four legged emoji in a box.


----------



## robinb

ShadowCross said:


> I'm a relatively new player. I'm stuck on the mission where you have to use a four legged emoji. None of mine are four legged. So when I finish the rest of the level missions I'll just be playing to earn coins so I can try to get a four legged emoji in a box.


I hate when that happens. When I was a new player I had a mission that required a Pirates emoji. I ended up paying 20 gems to continue once it was the last mission of that level.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Same thing happened to me recently when I didn’t have an emoji from Wreck It Ralph. So specific! I’m level 67 and have plenty emojis. I gave up and swapped.


----------



## Moliphino

robinb said:


> I hate when that happens. When I was a new player I had a mission that required a Pirates emoji. I ended up paying 20 gems to continue once it was the last mission of that level.



I had to do that, too, early on when I didn't have any Jungle Book emojis.


----------



## SAHDad

I had to swap out a few like that, back when I was starting.  I haven't had to swap anything out in quite a while, though I have been sorely tempted to do so on occasion.  I finally hit 200, and have maxed out all of the gold Box II emojis.  With a little luck, and a lot of determination and play time, I might be able to do the same to Gold Box I by about this time next year. . . .


----------



## OppR2nist

This newest event is impossible without blowing diamonds. I usuallytry to have a few handy, but I'm at a deficit this time. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Moliphino

OppR2nist said:


> This newest event is impossible without blowing diamonds. I usuallytry to have a few handy, but I'm at a deficit this time. Anyone else have this issue?



They've been doing it a lot since Jam City took over. I hate it. I bought one diamond box, but there's no way I was going to buy enough to finish the whole thing.


----------



## OppR2nist

Moliphino said:


> They've been doing it a lot since Jam City took over. I hate it. I bought one diamond box, but there's no way I was going to buy enough to finish the whole thing.


Oh I haven't spent a penny on the game. I refuse to. The reason I started playing in the first place was to have fun emojis for messaging, and then it awoke the collector in me.


----------



## Moliphino

OppR2nist said:


> Oh I haven't spent a penny on the game. I refuse to. The reason I started playing in the first place was to have fun emojis for messaging, and then it awoke the collector in me.



Same, I hoard gems from chests and daily spins but haven't spent any real money on it. And I don't plan on starting now.


----------



## momof2n2

Is anyone having problems with the game needing to download every single time you open it now? This started for me on 25 July and it has happened every day sense.


----------



## ChrisNY2

momof2n2 said:


> Is anyone having problems with the game needing to download every single time you open it now? This started for me on 25 July and it has happened every day sense.



I haven't had that - but on facebook I've seen a lot of people reporting that problem.


----------



## OppR2nist

momof2n2 said:


> Is anyone having problems with the game needing to download every single time you open it now? This started for me on 25 July and it has happened every day sense.


I've been going through that. I just let it do its thing. It usually doesn't happen more often than once per day.


----------



## Jo Lenfo

momof2n2 said:


> Is anyone having problems with the game needing to download every single time you open it now? This started for me on 25 July and it has happened every day sense.



I have been through this as well. Do you save your progress on the server? (by adding your Facebook account). I fixed it by deleting the game and installing it again than connect it to my Facebook again and I could choose to get my old progress back again.


----------



## Jo Lenfo

Is there a change anyone here had to battle each other in the food fight event? My name there was Jochem L. And I used my level 5 Princess Aurora through the whole event.


----------



## Moliphino

Oh yay, another pay to play event.


----------



## Mrs Geek

Can I just say how annoying it is that they keep inventing characters to make emoji of?  I started playing this game just because I wanted the Disney characters available as emoji (which since I'm on Android is not what you actually get but oh well) and I don't actually want Pirate Peg-leg Pete as an emoji, thank you.  Why not do a Mulan event right now with, like, real characters?  (I know the answer to that question: because players probably already have the Mulan emoji and therefore don't need to drop $$ on a new one.)


----------



## ChrisNY2

Peg-leg Pete isn't made up! He's a classic from 1925 that was one of Walt's own creations and is from the original Mickey Mouse cartoons.

That said - what annoys me more is all the variations of the same character as separate emojis - we don't need regular mickey and scuba diving mickey and santa mickey, etc etc.  I'd definitely rather more different characters than variations on the same ones.


----------



## RangerPooh

I'm still trying to level up characters after four years of play. So adding new characters is frustrating, but manageable. What's frustrating is needing to have specific characters (or at specific levels) in order to play an event. A recent one I only played round one because I didn't have characters to play. Oh, well I'll continue to level up in rank.


----------



## Mrs Geek

ChrisNY2 said:


> Peg-leg Pete isn't made up! He's a classic from 1925 that was one of Walt's own creations and is from the original Mickey Mouse cartoons.
> 
> That said - what annoys me more is all the variations of the same character as separate emojis - we don't need regular mickey and scuba diving mickey and santa mickey, etc etc.  I'd definitely rather more different characters than variations on the same ones.



I knew Pete was real, didn't know the peg-leg version of him was.

But yeah your second paragraph was the point I'm trying to make- I don't want crab Donald or seashell Daisy or whatever.  But they're going to create new emoji for each event to force you to spend $$ (or else not play the event).  *sigh*


----------



## Jo Lenfo

Maybe they can put some new emojis in the game like guys from Phineas and Ferb or Cassandra from the Tangled series, Elena, Sofia just to name a few instead of making emojis from characters that already do appear a lot in the game.


----------



## SAHDad

Major frustration with the game the past couple of days.  I only need one more mission to level up - 13,000,000 in a single game with Tink.  I've used boosts, and gotten absolutely nowhere.  I've been mainly using her for the entirety of the Gargoyles events, and with only that one mission since late Thursday or early Friday.  I'm now done with the event, and am still stuck on that one mission.  (On a side note, after 60-80 games with her in the last two days, I have bought another couple gold boxes, so I guess there is that. . . .)


----------



## RangerPooh

Anyone else unable to open the app? I've been trying since Sunday and it keeps crashing. I've restarted my phone three times and nothing has helped.


----------



## lanejudy

Sorry, I haven't had any problems recently.  Did you update the app?  Mine indicates it was updated "1 weeks ago" but I don't know the date.  A Mickey Challenge dropped today through tomorrow.


----------



## lovethattink

No problems recently


----------



## SaintsManiac

If you’re on iPhone make sure you did the recent iOS update.


----------



## silvia33

SAHDad said:


> Major frustration with the game the past couple of days.  I only need one more mission to level up - 13,000,000 in a single game with Tink.  I've used boosts, and gotten absolutely nowhere.  I've been mainly using her for the entirety of the Gargoyles events, and with only that one mission since late Thursday or early Friday.  I'm now done with the event, and am still stuck on that one mission.  (On a side note, after 60-80 games with her in the last two days, I have bought another couple gold boxes, so I guess there is that. . . .)


—-
Lower your proficiency level to make your missions, daily challenges and some events easier to accomplish 


****Proficiency Level****  Thanks to u/pscli   

Read [my comments](https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemojiblitz/comments/eqiw5l/any_tips_for_this_mission/fetk5nt/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf)      
And [how to read the table](https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemojiblitz/comments/gmci21/proficiency_level_question/frcuq3k/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf)    
Read also comments in this post [the level at which a mission first appear](https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemojiblitz/comments/a1e36v/all_unique_mission_level_requirements/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf)


----------



## silvia33

RangerPooh said:


> Anyone else unable to open the app? I've been trying since Sunday and it keeps crashing. I've restarted my phone three times and nothing has helped.


Reddit forum has a few posts on this. If you us Apple Music, don’t! If you don’t, open and quit it. Also quit all your apps and restart your device.

AND WRITE TO SUPPORT. Issue with games. V.38 and iOS 14


----------



## silvia33

Info on version 38


----------



## NJlauren

Yes, I have to restart my phone to get it to open .  Hopefully they fix it soon very frustrating


----------



## lovethattink

NJlauren said:


> Yes, I have to restart my phone to get it to open .  Hopefully they fix it soon very frustrating



It’s happening to me now.


----------



## Disneyboy24

What is the Disney Emoji Blitz?


----------



## froggibabey

Disneyboy24 said:


> What is the Disney Emoji Blitz?



It's a mobile game. One of the ones where you match three in a row, etc etc. It's a lot of fun, honestly, though sometimes I just.. don't want to deal with all the events, etc.


----------



## silvia33

SAHDad said:


> Major frustration with the game the past couple of days.  I only need one more mission to level up - 13,000,000 in a single game with Tink.  I've used boosts, and gotten absolutely nowhere.  I've been mainly using her for the entirety of the Gargoyles events, and with only that one mission since late Thursday or early Friday.  I'm now done with the event, and am still stuck on that one mission.  (On a side note, after 60-80 games with her in the last two days, I have bought another couple gold boxes, so I guess there is that. . . .)




Lower your proficiency level to make your missions, daily challenges and some events easier to accomplish 


****Proficiency Level**** Thanks to u/pscli  

Read [my comments](https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemojiblitz/comments/eqiw5l/any_tips_for_this_mission/fetk5nt/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf) 
And [how to read the table](https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemojiblitz/comments/gmci21/proficiency_level_question/frcuq3k/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf) 
Read also comments in this post [the level at which a mission first appear](https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyemojiblitz/comments/a1e36v/all_unique_mission_level_requirements/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf)


----------



## RangerPooh

Current mini game- princess weddings. Bingo card style picking up items.


----------



## froggibabey

I kind of hate these because I'm not buying diamond boxes when I already have 2/5 because I have awful luck, but it is great for picking up items for the enchanted skies thing. I've gotten something like 6 of the special item for my card that I don't have the emoji for, which is great! 

I know people complain, but it's a free little game that doesn't cost anythingso if I don't get anything, it's whatever. 

But Idon't understand the enchanted skies hate.


----------



## lovethattink

froggibabey said:


> I kind of hate these because I'm not buying diamond boxes when I already have 2/5 because I have awful luck, but it is great for picking up items for the enchanted skies thing. I've gotten something like 6 of the special item for my card that I don't have the emoji for, which is great!
> 
> I know people complain, but it's a free little game that doesn't cost anythingso if I don't get anything, it's whatever.
> 
> But Idon't understand the enchanted skies hate.



I bought diamond box hoping to get a wedding Cindy or Ariel because I have the others. Ended up with an upgrade to Tiara Rapunzel. Disappointed, but happy it wasn’t one of the gold box ones, lol.


----------



## froggibabey

Oooh man yeah. I get so annoyed when it's a box full of gold ones, then one new diamond one at like, 10%. I'm never going to get that  

I ended up getting Tiara Rapunzel from the event, so I wasn't super upset about that! Glad it was a new emoji.


----------



## lovethattink

I ended up with Bride Cinderella.


----------



## Moliphino

froggibabey said:


> I kind of hate these because I'm not buying diamond boxes when I already have 2/5 because I have awful luck, but it is great for picking up items for the enchanted skies thing. I've gotten something like 6 of the special item for my card that I don't have the emoji for, which is great!
> 
> I know people complain, but it's a free little game that doesn't cost anythingso if I don't get anything, it's whatever.
> 
> But Idon't understand the enchanted skies hate.



I don't hate enchanted skies, but it's just so slow. It's annoying to wait for it to load and the animations to finish. And no I don't want to spend gems to get more chests, please stop asking.


----------



## froggibabey

Oh yeah no, I hate that it asks TWICE if you want to spend gems. No, I absolutely do not go away!


----------



## Mrs Geek

So back during the Three Caballeros item card event, one of the items to collect was a green plant.  I meant to post in this thread when I was playing it but I forgot to, but still, figure it's still funny- I wonder if this was a subtle reference to when the Donald animatronic first died in the Mexico pavilion ride and they replaced it with a potted plant for a little bit 

I mean wouldn't that be hilarious if the game developers were subtly throwing a little shade?  I'm not sure what other significance that green plant would have had during that event.


----------



## lanejudy

It's been so quiet here I don't know if anyone is still playing Disney Emoji Blitz.  But I had to download an update the other day and ever since, I get an error every time I open the game on my phone.  The message literally tells me to Restart the App in order to play.  So I close and re-open and the game plays fine.  

Also, at the same time, the daily Prize Calendar refuses to load with a "Time Error" telling me to check the clock on my device and restart the game.  I've played with the clock, changed time, changed time zones, etc.  No dice.  Still won't work.  

Is this just me or anyone else having these issues?


----------



## bcwife76

lanejudy said:


> It's been so quiet here I don't know if anyone is still playing Disney Emoji Blitz.  But I had to download an update the other day and ever since, I get an error every time I open the game on my phone.  The message literally tells me to Restart the App in order to play.  So I close and re-open and the game plays fine.
> 
> Also, at the same time, the daily Prize Calendar refuses to load with a "Time Error" telling me to check the clock on my device and restart the game.  I've played with the clock, changed time, changed time zones, etc.  No dice.  Still won't work.
> 
> Is this just me or anyone else having these issues?


It's not just you. On another social media site, many MANY of us are having the same issues    It's been happening for days now. And IT doesn't seem to be getting back to anyone and if they are, they are getting 'canned responses.' UGH.


----------



## lanejudy

Ugh, thanks.  I guess I'm glad to know it isn't a problem on my end, but frustrating they aren't fixing it since it is widespread.


----------



## OppR2nist

I'm having the same problem... So I guess we wait.


----------



## lovethattink

Same and another friend who plays said the same.


----------



## lovethattink

Mine just got worse! It wants me to start from scratch!!! And pick my first character.


----------



## zonkvadr

So frustrating!  Glad I checked in here.  I would freak out if it asked me to start over.  I think I'll just take a day or two off for them to figure this out.


----------



## OppR2nist

lovethattink said:


> Mine just got worse! It wants me to start from scratch!!! And pick my first character.
> View attachment 643733


Yeah, I've deleted the app and reloaded a few times. You will get the chance to align with what's on the server, but the game won't work anyway.


----------



## Renarr

It's a known issue on their socials:


----------



## OppR2nist

Fingers crossed that it works today!


----------



## Moliphino

It works today for me, but it wants me to spend gems to catch up on the prize calendar.   So they still have more to fix, IMO.


----------



## lovethattink

Moliphino said:


> It works today for me, but it wants me to spend gems to catch up on the prize calendar.   So they still have more to fix, IMO.



Exact same thing happened to me. And I got all but the first one.


----------



## RangerPooh

Yup. It was definitely frustrating. I missed two prize calendar days as well.


----------



## lovethattink

I wrote to them. They said on Feb 9 to log in and they’ll pay back the gems used.


----------



## OppR2nist

Well. I now can't play without deleting the app and playing through the tutorial before loading from the server. This sucks.


----------



## lovethattink

OppR2nist said:


> Well. I now can't play without deleting the app and playing through the tutorial before loading from the server. This sucks.



There is a new update to download. It fixed my glitches.


----------



## lanejudy

lovethattink said:


> I wrote to them. They said on Feb 9 to log in and they’ll pay back the gems used.


They told me this too.  Not thrilled.


----------



## lovethattink

lanejudy said:


> They told me this too.  Not thrilled.


Yeah and I’m still missing the first day of the prize calendar.


----------



## lovethattink

Did everyone get the we’re sorry package today?


----------



## Renarr

lovethattink said:


> Did everyone get the we’re sorry package today?View attachment 646026View attachment 646027View attachment 646028



Yes, and I hadn't noticed any particular impact on my game.  Same reward, too.


----------



## lanejudy

Yes, I did too!  It didn't give me back my "reclaim" I had to use on the Prize Calendar, but since there are only 3 days left I should be ok.  At least I got back the gems.


----------



## RangerPooh

I received the sorry gift too. Just wish that I could get back the 1 missing day prize from the calendar.


----------



## lovethattink

I haven’t been able to load the game for over a day. Loads to 45% then stops. Any ideas? I updated my phone. And memory isn’t full.


----------



## lanejudy

I had a data download a couple of days ago.  Otherwise no issues for me.


----------



## lanejudy

Oops!


----------



## lanejudy

Oops!


----------

